# ICB 2.0 Nebenzimmer



## nuts (15. Mai 2014)

Was immer ihr gerade auf dem Herzen habt, passt unter Umständen nicht in die aktuelle Diskussion. Bisher gab es zwei Optionen: 


Die Thematik im aktuellen Thread anschneiden und diesen damit eventuell vom Kurs abbringen
Das Thema gar nicht anschneiden

Wir wollen euch ab sofort eine dritte Möglichkeit geben:


Startet eure Diskussion direkt hier im Nebenzimmer

Im Nebenzimmer werden wir nicht jeder Diskussion detailliert folgen und weniger moderieren. Bei den Themen, die uns spontan hierfür einfallen, wird es vermutlich hoch hergehen (Laufradgröße, Flaschenhalter, Carbon ...), wer sich als Moderator engagieren möchte, kann mir gerne eine PN schicken.


----------



## Speziazlizt (19. Mai 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cane...e-kontrolle-ueber-alles.703145/#post-12000045

Sicherlich eine interessante Option für dieses Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2000 (19. Mai 2014)

Habe ich beim lesen auch gedacht. Dann braucht es wirklich keinen AB


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Mai 2014)

Nur um einmal weiter zu träumen http://www.bosmtb.com/en/forks/all-mountain/detail/produit/deville-am/6.html

Die BOS Deville AM in 140mm dann für´s Vorderrad. Die Kombination aus Cane Creek inline Dämpfer und BOS Deville AM ist aber sicherlich dann die Hochpreisige Option.

Für das Mittelpreis Segment könnte ich mir eine Rockshox bzw Manitou Kombination vorstellen. Mattoc 140mm Gabel und Mcleod/Swinger Dämpfer auf der Manitou Seite und eine Revelation und Monarch (+) (debonair) Kombi auf der RS Seite.

Für das günstige Angebot bietet sicherlich Suntour gute Komponenten an. Epicon an der Front und einen Epicon/Durolux Dämpfer für das Hinterrad. Dort sollte es früher oder später ja auch einen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter geben - zumindest sieht man einen solchen bei Max Schumann schon am Rad.


----------



## Splash (21. Mai 2014)

Bisher habe ich zu BOS eher gemischtes Feedback gelesen, scheinbar sind viele wegen der Problemanfälligkeit wieder ab von BOS. Ich würde gerne eine Kombination mit einer RockShox Pike sehen, beim Dämpfer lacht mich gerade aber auch der CaneCreek Inline an ... 

Idealerweise gibt es den Rahmen aber auch auch solo ...


----------



## nuts (22. Mai 2014)

Splash schrieb:


> Idealerweise gibt es den Rahmen aber auch auch solo ...


Rahmen solo ist halt so ein bisschen ein Nischending: damit Kunden mit dem Rahmen glücklich sind, wäre es schon gut wenn sie auch einen Dämpfer fahren, der optimal dazu passt. Ja, einige Kunden werden das sicherstellen oder sogar noch übertreffen. Andere werden aber wohl leider einen Dämpfer, den sie noch haben, so wie er ist verbauen und damit nicht unbedingt glücklich werden...


----------



## Splash (22. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Rahmen solo ist halt so ein bisschen ein Nischending: damit Kunden mit dem Rahmen glücklich sind, wäre es schon gut wenn sie auch einen Dämpfer fahren, der optimal dazu passt. Ja, einige Kunden werden das sicherstellen oder sogar noch übertreffen. Andere werden aber wohl leider einen Dämpfer, den sie noch haben, so wie er ist verbauen und damit nicht unbedingt glücklich werden...


So eine Option wäre dennoch wünschenswert, wobei es mir eigentlich egal wäre ob Rahmen solo oder Rahmen mit Dämpfer. Das Projekt könnte aber für viele Umbauer interessant sein


----------



## freetourer (22. Mai 2014)

Ich sehe das genau so - ein Grund mehr, eine Kinematik zu wählen die keinen besonderen Dämpfertune benötigt / bzw. bei der man nicht über den Dämpfertune Schwächen der Kinematik auszugleichen.


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2014)

Ich bin auf alle Fälle wieder für eine "Vernunfts-Variante" ähnlich wie beim ersten ICB die Variante 02.
Für mich hieße das diesmal:
- Rock Shox Pike 140mm (laut nuts geht das)
- Fox Float X (geht besser als Monarch +, ist schön sensibel) (Wobei CCDB Inline echt geil wäre)
- Shimano Bremsen (SLX reicht und ist leicht auf XT aufzurüsten)
- Srams günstigste 1x11 Gruppe X1
- auch wenn ich dafür jetzt Schelte bekomme: Ich habe nix gegen Systemlaufrad. Wenn´s leicht, steif und stabil ist. Meine Anforderung wäre schlicht Felgeninnenbreite mit 23mm und tubeless-kompatibel. Mavic´s brandneue Crossmax XL wär cool. Oder kalsischer DT Spline EX 1501


----------



## Eisbein (22. Mai 2014)

alternativ kann man den mitgelieferten Dämpfer, den man ja vmtl. zu halbwegs guten OEM konditionen bekommt, wieder verkaufen und dann den wunschdämpfer fahren.

Rahmenset MIT Dämpfer und Angleset wäre ein traum !

@ dämpferwahl im komplettbike. Ich persönlich finde einen Dämpfer mit AGB zu überdimensioniert. Aber ich bin ja immer noch der völlig irrsinnigen Meinung, das die Menschlichen Extremitäten immer noch den meisten Federweg in diesem system bereitstellen. Und das sogar mit adaptiver Dämpfung


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Mai 2014)

Na ja, eine schlechte Kinematik läßt sich mit einem Dämpfertune eh nicht kompensieren, allerdings hat man mit verschiedenen Tunes die Möglichkeit, kinematische Eigenschaften zu optimieren. Von daher macht es immer Sinn, einem Hinterbau eine abgestimmte Dämpfercharakteristik zu zuordnen. Aber die Charakteristik kann ja jedem Dämpfer zugeteilt werden, nur muss sie je nach technischem Aufbau des Dämpfer individuell für den jeweiligen Hersteller bestimmt werden. Aber hier haben ja auch schon einige Hersteller ihre Bereitschaft angekündigt, diese Abstimmung im forum und im Feldversuch zu begleiten. ich persönlich freue mich sehr darauf, denn mittlerweile gibt es sehr viele unterschiedliche Philosphien in den jeweiligen Entwicklungsabteilungen und vielleicht gibt es am Ende den Shootout der Konzepte:
- spezieller Tune, kleiner Verstellbereich (z.B. RockShox, Fox , DT, XFusion....)
vs.
- nur eine Empfehlung des Herstellers, großer Verstellbereich über alle Parameter (CaneCreek)
vs.
- spezieller Tune mit adaptiver Anpassung (Magura elect)

Ich bin mal gespannt, ich denke jede Variante hat ihren Reiz und sollte erstmal neutral betrachtet werden. Im Endeffekt werden wir nur mit Offenheit,Neugierde und vielen Versuchen das Optimum erreichen. Aber das Stefan, mit Hilfe einiger User, eine gute Kinematik als Ausgangslage schafft, steht ja außer Frage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gefahradler (22. Mai 2014)

Ich möchte noch einen Wunsch in den Raum werfen:
Der Trend geht zu dickeren  Reifen! Ich finde wir sollten es nicht verschlafen, die Reifenfreiheit auf mindestens 27,5 x 2.8" zu erhöhen, denn dann passt später auch mal sowas:
http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2014/05/20/wtb-stellt-neues-laufradformat-b-vor/
und wer unbedingt will, bringt auch einen schmalen 29er Reifen rein, zb. 2.1-2.2".
Was haltet ihr davon? Ich hätte die Möglichkeit gerne!

Gruss Gefahradler


----------



## freetourer (22. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ....
> - auch wenn ich dafür jetzt Schelte bekomme: Ich habe nix gegen Systemlaufrad. Wenn´s leicht, steif und stabil ist. Meine Anforderung wäre schlicht Felgeninnenbreite mit 23mm und tubeless-kompatibel. Mavic´s brandneue Crossmax XL wär cool. Oder kalsischer DT Spline EX 1501
> ....


 Da bin ich sofort zur Stelle 




Bitte keinen Systemlaufradsatz.

Felgeninnenbreite von mind. 23mm und klassisch aufgebaut mit einem Gewicht um 1800 - 1900 Gramm.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. Mai 2014)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch einen Wunsch in den Raum werfen:
> Der Trend geht zu dickeren  Reifen! Ich finde wir sollten es nicht verschlafen, die Reifenfreiheit auf mindestens 27,5 x 2.8" zu erhöhen, denn dann passt später auch mal sowas:
> http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2014/05/20/wtb-stellt-neues-laufradformat-b-vor/
> und wer unbedingt will, bringt auch einen schmalen 29er Reifen rein, zb. 2.1-2.2".
> ...



Sorry... dem Gedanken muss ich leider schon frühzeitig den Stecker ziehen:

Es ist unmöglich mit einem 73er Innenlager und 142er Hinterbau und einer "normalen" Kettenstrebenlänge so einen Reifen unter zu bringen... und einen Rahmen mit Fatbike-Standards will ja bestimmt keiner (Gewicht, Optik, Kompatibilität). Sicher ein interessanter Gedanke, aber die einhergehenden Nachteile rechtfertigen den Aufwand nicht... vor allem, wenn später 10 Räder mit den dicken Reifen aufgebaut werden.

By the way:
Selbst 2.4er Reifen machen einem schon das Leben schwer, vor allem in Anbetracht des "kurze-Kettenstreben-Wahns". Der Bereich Reifenschulter-Umwerfer-Kettenblätter-Yoke ist Bauraumtechnisch extrem kritisch.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> By the way:
> Selbst 2.4er Reifen machen einem schon das Leben schwer, vor allem in Anbetracht des "kurze-Kettenstreben-Wahns". Der Bereich Reifenschulter-Umwerfer-Kettenblätter-Yoke ist Bauraumtechnisch extrem kritisch.



Jetzt bloß nicht jammern!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. Mai 2014)

Voooooorsicht... sonst gibts ne 450er Kettenstrebe


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Voooooorsicht... sonst gibts ne 450er Kettenstrebe


ih!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. Mai 2014)

... und oben drauf noch ein paar neue Standards:

- 11mm Steckachse, das neue Mittelmaß vereint das beste aus beiden Welten
- 1.3125" Gabelschaft mit umgedrehtem Tapering, ist schwer zu montieren, aber das neue Mittelmaß vereint das beste aus beiden Welten
- geschraubtes Pressfit Innenlager, ist auch schwer zu montieren, aber ... ach Du weißt schon Bescheid 
- 190mm PM-Bremsaufnahme, das neue Mittelmaß ist der optimale Kompromiss zwischen Bremsleistung und Gewicht, wir realisieren das über eine 200er Scheibe vorne und eine 180er Scheibe hinten, im Schnitt passts dann genau und wir ersparen uns den neuen Standard
- 31,25mm Sattelstützen, das neue Mittelmaß ist der optimale Kompromiss zwischen Fahrkomfort und Umsätzen durch neue Verkäufe
- ASV-Ventile an den Laufrädern, lässt sich nur mit Hilfe eines Kompressors füllen und spart damit das zusätzliche Gewicht einer mitgeführten Luftpumpe

SO wird das innovativ!


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> - 190mm PM-Bremsaufnahme, das neue Mittelmaß ist der optimale Kompromiss zwischen Bremsleistung und Gewicht, wir realisieren das über eine 200er Scheibe vorne und eine 180er Scheibe hinten, im Schnitt passts dann genau



hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Gefahradler (22. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Sorry... dem Gedanken muss ich leider schon frühzeitig den Stecker ziehen:
> 
> Es ist unmöglich mit einem 73er Innenlager und 142er Hinterbau und einer "normalen" Kettenstrebenlänge so einen Reifen unter zu bringen... und einen Rahmen mit Fatbike-Standards will ja bestimmt keiner (Gewicht, Optik, Kompatibilität). Sicher ein interessanter Gedanke, aber die einhergehenden Nachteile rechtfertigen den Aufwand nicht... vor allem, wenn später 10 Räder mit den dicken Reifen aufgebaut werden.
> 
> ...


Hallo Stefan, 
Immer mit der Ruhe. Ich habe ein Rahmenkonzept vorgestellt, mit dem sich all diese Dinge locker vereinen lassen. Semi-Dicke Reifen bis 2.8 Zoll, kurze Kettenstreben mit 425mm und alle normalen Standards wie 73er Tretlager u 142er Nabenaufnahme. Einzige Einschränkung: wer dicke Reifen einbauen will muss den Umwerfer weg lassen.
Gruss Gefahradler


----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. Mai 2014)

*EDIT:* Sorry... die unten beschriebene Problematik tritt bei dem System von Gefahradler nicht auf. Habe nicht aufgepasst... aber es zeigt schön die generelle Bauraum-Problematik in diesem Bereich.

Das bei dicken Reifen (und normaler Kettenlinie 51mm => 68/73er Tretlager) der Umwerfer flach fällt ist sowieso klar... aber das Bild sollte deutlich machen, warum Deine Idee noch nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht ist:





Das ist die Bauraumsituation beim überarbeiteten Carver ICB (SL). Hier haben wir eine sehr vernünftige Kettenstrebenlänge von 435mm (weniger als 430mm taugt eh nix! ). Wo willst Du da noch einen 2.8" breiten Reifen unter bringen? Der Reifendurchlauf entspricht mit knapp über 6mm gerade so der DIN EN 14766.

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Bei einer 1x11 Kurbel ist die Situation auch nicht besser... eher schlechter, weil das Kettenblatt recht weit innen sitzt. Das Yoke sollte auch auf keinen Fall mehr dünner werden, der Steifigkeit halber.

EDIT2: Der dargestellte Reifen entspricht ziemlich genau einem 27,5"x2,4" Hans Dampf... das passt auch fast genau zum tatsächlichen Reifenfreigang.


----------



## -N0bodY- (22. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Voooooorsicht... sonst gibts ne 450er Kettenstrebe



die Nehm ich sofort ;-)


----------



## Pintie (22. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> By the way:
> Selbst 2.4er Reifen machen einem schon das Leben schwer, vor allem in Anbetracht des "kurze-Kettenstreben-Wahns". Der Bereich Reifenschulter-Umwerfer-Kettenblätter-Yoke ist Bauraumtechnisch extrem kritisch.




http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/  ... das gleiche wie bei 650B zu 26"... der Aufdruck sagt oft wenig über die realen größen aus.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ... und oben drauf noch ein paar neue Standards:
> - 190mm PM-Bremsaufnahme, das neue Mittelmaß



hoffe die Industrie bekommt das nicht mit. Bringst die noch auf Ideen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. Mai 2014)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> Immer mit der Ruhe. Ich habe ein Rahmenkonzept vorgestellt, mit dem sich all diese Dinge locker vereinen lassen. Semi-Dicke Reifen bis 2.8 Zoll, kurze Kettenstreben mit 425mm und alle normalen Standards wie 73er Tretlager u 142er Nabenaufnahme. Einzige Einschränkung: wer dicke Reifen einbauen will muss den Umwerfer weg lassen.
> Gruss Gefahradler



Hi Gefahradler,

muss mich korrigieren...habe eben noch mal Deine Konzepte im Fotoalbum angeschaut... der Problem mit dem Durchlauf im Bereich der Kettenblätter wäre damit wirklich vom Tisch. Sorry, da habe ich nicht richtig aufgepasst!
Wie hat die Progression von dem System im Linkage ausgesehen? Habe gesehen, dass Du da schon was gemacht hast...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (22. Mai 2014)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2014/05/20/wtb-stellt-neues-laufradformat-b-vor/


wie geil ist das denn ?
wäre der erste 650B reifen der mir gefällt


----------



## -N0bodY- (22. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> *EDIT:* Sorry... die unten beschriebene Problematik tritt bei dem System von Gefahradler nicht auf. Habe nicht aufgepasst... aber es zeigt schön die generelle Bauraum-Problematik in diesem Bereich.
> 
> Das bei dicken Reifen (und normaler Kettenlinie 51mm => 68/73er Tretlager) der Umwerfer flach fällt ist sowieso klar... aber das Bild sollte deutlich machen, warum Deine Idee noch nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht ist:
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan

Wo ich das gerade sehe,  wo bekommst du denn die 3D Daten der "Anbauteile" her?
Sind da die Hersteller kooperativ? Oder Musst du dir die alle selber erstellen?


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2014)

Wir brauchen doch nicht das Bike jetzt beschneiden wegen einem Trend zu breiten Reifen. Das ist ein Trend (gibt´s den wirklich? Außer dass es gelgentlich diese Mondfahrräder gibt, konnte ich nichts feststellen. Gesehen habe ich noch nie jemand mit sonderlich großen Reifen auf normalen Rädern) und wie viele Trends ohne jeden Sinn. Fahrt mal eine 2,3 Maxxis Minion DHF und dann wüsste ich gerne, was an einem straffen, schnellen Trailbike ein 2,7" besser kann, außer am Sandstrand lang fahren. Irgendwie das falsche Bike und Konzept für Fatbike-reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (22. Mai 2014)

hält viel besser im Radelständer vor der Eisdiele ?!


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2014)

Ungefähr so kommt mir der Fatbiketrend vor:





Und das ist ungefähr unser Trailbike.




Und manche wollen dann anscheinend sowas:


----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. Mai 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan
> 
> Wo ich das gerade sehe,  wo bekommst du denn die 3D Daten der "Anbauteile" her?
> Sind da die Hersteller kooperativ? Oder Musst du dir die alle selber erstellen?



Hi N0body,

manche Hersteller sind kooperativ, bei anderen ist es ein Drama, um endlich mal an die 3D-Daten ran zu kommen. Leider werde ich davon nichts teilen können... da sind alle sehr strikt! Vielleicht lässt sich aber im Rahmen des ICB 2.0 ein neuer Versuch starten, wäre ja cool wenn wir wenigstens ein paar Hüllkörper älterer Modelljahre zum "spielen" verteilen dürften.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Kharne (22. Mai 2014)

Richtig, aber was machste mit nem Rennwagen mit Minreifchen? Deswegen: Da muss Platz für ne RQ sein, sonst ist das nix.


----------



## themountain (22. Mai 2014)

In der Erstbeschreibung war die Rede von einem Bike das guenstig, sportlich und einfach zu handhaben ist...und jetzt kommen die Ersten mit BOS gabeln und CCDB daempfern...weils gerad so hip ist ...das macht doch keinen Sinn ...vielleicht mal n bisschen einfacher halten die Sache , oder?


----------



## Speziazlizt (22. Mai 2014)

Wenn du dir meinen Beitrag genau durchgelesen hast wirst du festgestellt haben dass dieser drei (3) Vorschläge beinhaltet.  Da sollte für jeden etwas dabei sein.


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Da bin ich sofort zur Stelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achja, warum denn nicht. Mit ist an dem viel gescholtenen Sun Charger Pro Laufradsatz vom ersten ICB rein gar nichts kaputt gegangen. Wie erwartet. Kurzzeitig hat die hintere Felge mal geklackt weil der Verbindungskeil innen am Stoß locker war. Zwei Hammerschläge und es war Ruhe. Übrigens war das bei ungefähr 2/3 aller Felgen die ich je hatte, irgendwann passiert, Egal ob Sun, Mavic oder DT und das ist auch leicht zu beheben. Die einzigen Felgen die nie etwas derartiges hatten waren Mavic USTs.
Also, wenn wir mit Alu-Speichen und anderer Speichung Gewicht sparen können, dann bin ich dafür. Die neuen Mavic Crossmax XL haben 23mm Innenbreite, sind straight pull, haben leichte Aluspeichen, sehen gut aus, wiegen in 27,5" nur 1710g und passen vom Einsatzbereich wie die Faust aufs Auge. Dazu sind sie ust, das heißt, wer mag kann sich Milchgepansch sparen und trotzdem tubless fahren. Ich hätte kein Problem mit den Dingern und habe selbst sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Crossmax Rädern.


Wenn es wieder ein Bike in Foren-Ausstattung gibt (gibt´s doch oder?), dann finde ich, es muss keine billig-Ausstattung sein, aber etwas sinnvolles. Preislich und von der Teile-Güte her in der Art wie das alte ICB 02.
Es muss ja eine Preiskategorie festgelegt werden. Und unter Berücksichtigung, dass die Preisentwicklung auch nicht nach unten geht fände ich 3000€ in Ordnung.
Und da könnten dann schön Teile wie Marzocchi 350/Rock Shox Pike, Fox Float X /RS Monarch+, Sram X1, XT Bremsen und gute Laufräder und Reverb dran.


----------



## freetourer (22. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Achja, warum denn nicht.
> 
> ....



Ganz einfach wegen der Verfügbarkeit von Ersatzteilen.


----------



## wanderer1219 (22. Mai 2014)

Also der Alpen Zorro ist auf einigen seiner bisherigen Reisen mit Systemlaufradsätzen durch die Welt gefahren. Wovor hast du denn Angst?
Wenn auf dem Hometrail eine Speiche kaputt geht, fährst du heim und ersetzt sie. Wenn du 2-3 auf Lager hast ist das doch kein Problem. 
Auf einer Mehrtagestour kann man auch 2-3 mitnehmen, die wiegen ja nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (22. Mai 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Rahmenset MIT Dämpfer und Angleset wäre ein traum !


Das sehe ich ganz genauso.
Das mit dem Dämpfer machen ja einige Hersteller so. Und ein Angleset wäre ein cooles Extra. Besonders, wenn es eine einfache Möglichkeit zur Verstellung gäbe.


----------



## pezolived (22. Mai 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/diagonalix-von-zypern-nach-kroatien.627391/page-54#post-10586123


----------



## Gefahradler (22. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Gefahradler,
> 
> muss mich korrigieren...habe eben noch mal Deine Konzepte im Fotoalbum angeschaut... der Problem mit dem Durchlauf im Bereich der Kettenblätter wäre damit wirklich vom Tisch. Sorry, da habe ich nicht richtig aufgepasst!
> Wie hat die Progression von dem System im Linkage ausgesehen? Habe gesehen, dass Du da schon was gemacht hast...
> ...


Servus Stefan, 
kein Problem, bei dem Wust an Infos kann schon mal verwechselt werden.
Leider hab ich Linkage nicht mehr offen und muss es am WE nochmal konstruieren um die genormten Daten einzugeben.
Die Progession ist glaube ich schon sehr hoch, da der IC beim Einfedern nach vorne wandert und dadurch das Übersetzungsverhältnis weiter sinkt. Bitte korregiere mich wenn ich falsch liege. Anbei nochmal das Bild zur ersten Abschätzung.
Gruss Gefahradler


----------



## Plumpssack (22. Mai 2014)

Ich würde mir die neuen Manitou Federelemente (Mcleod+Mattoc), 27,5" und eine 1-Fach Option wünschen (ob x10 oder x11 ist mir erstmal egal).


----------



## Sun_dancer (22. Mai 2014)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Servus Stefan,
> kein Problem, bei dem Wust an Infos kann schon mal verwechselt werden.
> Leider hab ich Linkage nicht mehr offen und muss es am WE nochmal konstruieren um die genormten Daten einzugeben.
> Die Progession ist glaube ich schon sehr hoch, da der IC beim Einfedern nach vorne wandert und dadurch das Übersetzungsverhältnis weiter sinkt. Bitte korregiere mich wenn ich falsch liege. Anbei nochmal das Bild zur ersten Abschätzung.
> Gruss Gefahradler



Das Konzept ist sehr interessant und hat sicher einige Vorteile.
(btw... ich fand auch die Rockys ETS-X recht cool  )

Allerdings wird es einen gravierenden Nachteil geben...
Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass dieses System kaum Steifigkeit in rechts/links Kippbewegungen des Hinterrades hat.
Wenn manche behaupten, das ICB v1 wäre recht "weich", dann wird das hier ein "Gummi-Rad".
Es wird extrem schwer über die Dimensionierung der Ketten/Sitzstrebe und den Abstand (in der horizontalen Breite) zwischen den Lagern den Hinterbau einigermaßen steif zu bekommen...

Oder täusche ich mich da?

Gruß Yves


----------



## veraono (22. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Achja, warum denn nicht. Mit ist an dem viel gescholtenen Sun Charger Pro Laufradsatz vom ersten ICB rein gar nichts kaputt gegangen. Wie erwartet.
> Wenn es wieder ein Bike in Foren-Ausstattung gibt (gibt´s doch oder?), dann finde ich, es muss keine billig-Ausstattung sein, aber etwas sinnvolles. Preislich und von der Teile-Güte her in der Art wie das alte ICB 02.
> Es muss ja eine Preiskategorie festgelegt werden. Und unter Berücksichtigung, dass die Preisentwicklung auch nicht nach unten geht fände ich 3000€ in Ordnung.


Hatte jetzt gar nicht den Eindruck das der Sun Charger beim ICB so ganz klaglos funktionierte wenn man sich die Posts zu Reklamationen  ansieht (und in der Diskussion ums ICB-SL hast du dich auch noch etwas anders ausgedrückt, da hättest du noch lieber den DT LRS gehabt ).
Wie dem auch sei, ich finde ein Laufradsatz mit Standartkomponenten ist immer einfacher instandzuhalten als so ein Spezialteil mit Spezialteilen (was nicht heißen soll dass es keine guten System-LRS gäbe, aber bei vergleichbarem Preis/Gewicht/Stabilitätsverhältniss würde ich IMMER einen aus Standartteilen bevorzugen).
Man muss nicht nach Albanien gehen um mal schnell Probleme mit Sonder-Ersatzsspeichen oder Nippeln zu kommen (man hat im Urlaub immer gerade das nicht dabei was man braucht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt gar nicht den Eindruck das der Sun Charger beim ICB so ganz klaglos funktionierte wenn man sich die Posts zu Reklamationen  ansieht (und in der Diskussion ums ICB-SL hast du dich auch noch etwas anders ausgedrückt, da hättest du noch lieber den DT LRS gehabt ).
> Wie dem auch sei, ich finde ein Laufradsatz mit Standartkomponenten ist immer einfacher instandzuhalten als so ein Spezialteil mit Spezialteilen (was nicht heißen soll dass es keine guten System-LRS gäbe, aber bei vergleichbarem Preis/Gewicht/Stabilitätsverhältniss würde ich IMMER einen aus Standartteilen bevorzugen).
> Man muss nicht nach Albanien gehen um mal schnell Probleme mit Sonder-Ersatzsspeichen oder Nippeln zu kommen (man hat im Urlaub immer gerade das nicht dabei was man braucht).


Ja, ich dachte erst das klacken wäre aus der Nabe. Da es aber wie so oft bei anderen Herstellern auch davor nur der Felgenstoß war, ist´s ja kein Problem. Ist wieder ruhig.
Die DT hätt ich auch lieber als die Sun gehabt. Aber da Mavic jetzt auch etwas breitere Felgen baut im Crossmax XL, bin ich sehr dafür. Die Mavic Laufräder waren immer top, schön leicht und schick. Ich hätte gerne eins.


----------



## veraono (22. Mai 2014)

Schön leicht und schick sinds schon aber wenn dir bei 24 Speichen mal was dazwischen kommt ists einfach was anderes als bei 32 Exemplaren, unabhängig davon glaube ich eine UST-Felge tut sich schwer das Gewicht/Stabilitätsverhältniss eines optimierten klassischen Felgenprofils zu erreichen.
Aber das Thema wird bestimmt nochmal an anderer Stelle mehr in den Fokus und zur Diskussion kommen.


----------



## Deleted 165741 (23. Mai 2014)

Ganz anderes Thema:
Ich les hier immer von 1x11..es soll doch ein Trailbike werden, sprich ein Alleskönner..wäre da nicht 3x10 am sinnvollsten? Weniger Gänge kann man immer noch montieren?
Ein Alles-Könner sollte schon auch mal einen Abstecher in die Alpen möglich machen.
Bei den Federelementen ganz klar: Manitou Mattoc/RS Revelation (mit beide Absenkung) und als Dämpfer einen RS, und als Option natürlich den CC Inline.


----------



## Dakeyras (23. Mai 2014)

Seit wann gibt's die Mattoc mit Absenkung? 
Bei 140mm - 150mm an der Front, einem straffen Hinterbau und vernünftiger Geometrie brauchst eigentlich auch keine Absenkung... 

1x11 muss ich auch nicht haben. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eisbein (23. Mai 2014)

NevaStopBeating schrieb:


> Ganz anderes Thema:
> Ich les hier immer von 1x11..es soll doch ein Trailbike werden, sprich ein Alleskönner..wäre da nicht 3x10 am sinnvollsten? Weniger Gänge kann man immer noch montieren?
> *Ein Alles-Könner sollte schon auch mal einen Abstecher in die Alpen möglich machen.*
> Bei den Federelementen ganz klar: Manitou Mattoc/RS Revelation (mit beide Absenkung) und als Dämpfer einen RS, und als Option natürlich den CC Inline.



Ich versteh das nicht, warum man immer noch der meinung ist, dass so etwas für "Die (bösen, extremen, ultra krassen, expedition,...) Alpen" nicht funktionieren würde.

Sram 11fach mit einem 28er Ritzel ist im leichtesten Gang ist in etwa wie 22:34 das reicht für alles hier in den Alpen. Und an dem punkt wo man zu Fuß schneller ist, sollte hier nicht als argument dienen. 
Am anderen ende entspricht 28:10 in etwa 32:12. Wenn man bergab auf asphalt noch reintreten möchte,... naja mim rennrad gehts sicher besser, aber in der Ebene mit MTB-Reifen tritt man das nicht mal eben so über eine längere Strecke. (Mit einem 30er oder gar 32er Kettenblatt wird das eh hinfällig)


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. Mai 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Schön leicht und schick sinds schon aber wenn dir bei 24 Speichen mal was dazwischen kommt ists einfach was anderes als bei 32 Exemplaren, unabhängig davon glaube ich eine UST-Felge tut sich schwer das Gewicht/Stabilitätsverhältniss eines optimierten klassischen Felgenprofils zu erreichen.
> Aber das Thema wird bestimmt nochmal an anderer Stelle mehr in den Fokus und zur Diskussion kommen.



Auch wenn ich von meinem Crossmax SX nicht so begeistert war (man hat einfach diverse Drahtreifen nicht auf die Felge bekommen) ist bei denen nie eine Speiche o.ä. gebrochen. War damit 5 Jahre lang auf alpinen Trails unterwegs!

Auf der Gegenseite würde aber wohl auch sehr wenig gegen den Klassiker Hope Nabe + Notubes Felge sprechen, oder?

@Absenkung - hatte ich an meiner 160er Gabel nicht und auch nicht gebraucht.

@1x11 - bei entsprechendem KB vorne sollte es in der Tat kein Problem sein auch in den Alpen den Berg rauf zu kommen.


----------



## Plumpssack (23. Mai 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> @1x11 - bei entsprechendem KB vorne sollte es in der Tat kein Problem sein auch in den Alpen den Berg rauf zu kommen.


Wir sind letztes Jahr mit 1x10 aus Oberstdorf an den Comersee gefahren. Jeden Tag ca. 1800hm und wir sind jetzt nicht die total durchtrainierten Profibiker. Es hat ziemlich gut funktioniert. 11-fach wäre natürlich perfekt. Einen Umwerfer schraube ich mir nicht wieder ans Bike.


----------



## SebT-Rex (23. Mai 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Auf der Gegenseite würde aber wohl auch sehr wenig gegen den Klassiker Hope Nabe + Notubes Felge sprechen, oder?
> 
> .


AAAAAAAHH, nicht schon wieder! die Diskussion, so einen Laufradsatz zu bauen hatten wir schon im ICB1, wir haben uns sogar (nach zig unbeantworteten Mails) auf der Eurobike mit den Hope Jungs getroffen: Hope ist eine (sehr gute) Tuningschmiede für den Aftermarkt, die haben weder Kapazität noch Lust etwas für die Erstausrüstung zu produzieren. Aber da ich mittlerweile auch etwas tiefer in die Materie eingetaucht bin, werden wir sicherlich, neben den bekannten Systemlaufrädern, auch verschiedene Customoptionen anschauen. Mittlerweile gitb es ja wirklich genügend bezahlbare Sachen, besonders die neuen Felgen von Ryde und WTB gefallen mir echt gut und haben bei mir bisher tadellos gehalten.


----------



## Kharne (23. Mai 2014)

Bitte keine Ryde Trace, die haben noch weniger Fleisch als die Charger Felgen, da reissen auch die zusätzlichen 8 Speichen nix mehr raus.


----------



## SebT-Rex (23. Mai 2014)

zu dem Thema 1x11: mein Bike wird nie wieder einen Umwerfer bekommen. Ich war letzte Woche in Zürich und habe dort mit einigen Locals gesprochen: Fast alle fahren 1x11 mit einem (im Verhältnis zu meiner Wahl) kleinerem Kettenblatt, Grundtenor: "Ich muss ja nur hochkommen und in der Ebenen treten, bergab rolle ich eh nur.." ich persönlich finde diese Ansicht gerade für ein Bike, das in erster Linie Spaß machen soll und nicht für Raceinsätze konzipiert ist, durchaus vertretbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (23. Mai 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Bitte keine Ryde Trace, die haben noch weniger Fleisch als die Charger Felgen, da reissen auch die zusätzlichen 8 Speichen nix mehr raus.


Wie gesagt, schlagen sich bei mir tadellos!


----------



## Kharne (23. Mai 2014)

Wieviel wiegst du? 90 Kilo+? Ausserdem kommt das auch stark auf die Aufbauqualität an, habt ihr jemanden an der Hand, der Laufräder in passenden Stückzahlen sauber aufgebaut raushaut? Wenn nicht, wäre es echt besser bei dem SunRinglé Krams zu bleiben als neue Experimente anzufangen.


----------



## freetourer (23. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> AAAAAAAHH, nicht schon wieder! die Diskussion, so einen Laufradsatz zu bauen hatten wir schon im ICB1, wir haben uns sogar (nach zig unbeantworteten Mails) auf der Eurobike mit den Hope Jungs getroffen: Hope ist eine (sehr gute) Tuningschmiede für den Aftermarkt, die haben weder Kapazität noch Lust etwas für die Erstausrüstung zu produzieren. Aber da ich mittlerweile auch etwas tiefer in die Materie eingetaucht bin, werden wir sicherlich, neben den bekannten Systemlaufrädern, auch verschiedene Customoptionen anschauen. Mittlerweile gitb es ja wirklich genügend bezahlbare Sachen, besonders die neuen Felgen von Ryde und WTB gefallen mir echt gut und haben bei mir bisher tadellos gehalten.



Jaja - das Thema Hoops LRS wird bestimmt noch mal wiederkommen. 

Aber LRS von WTB (mit z.B. Frequency I23 oder I25 Felgen) oder Spank (Subrosa oder Oozy) oder Ryde Trace Enduro (wird wohl zu teuer) wären auch lecker und besser als der ganze System - Laufrad - Quatsch.


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> AAAAAAAHH, nicht schon wieder! die Diskussion, so einen Laufradsatz zu bauen hatten wir schon im ICB1, wir haben uns sogar (nach zig unbeantworteten Mails) auf der Eurobike mit den Hope Jungs getroffen: Hope ist eine (sehr gute) Tuningschmiede für den Aftermarkt, die haben weder Kapazität noch Lust etwas für die Erstausrüstung zu produzieren. Aber da ich mittlerweile auch etwas tiefer in die Materie eingetaucht bin, werden wir sicherlich, neben den bekannten Systemlaufrädern, auch verschiedene Customoptionen anschauen. Mittlerweile gitb es ja wirklich genügend bezahlbare Sachen, besonders die neuen Felgen von Ryde und WTB gefallen mir echt gut und haben bei mir bisher tadellos gehalten.



Alles klar - ich hatte das beim ersten Radl nicht genau verfolgt


----------



## m2000 (23. Mai 2014)

Dürfen gern Systemlaufräder werden, wenn ihr ausreichend Ersatzspeichen beilegt


----------



## Splash (23. Mai 2014)

Wenn es um Custom geht, dann kann man den LRS entweder im Aftermarket custom so aufbauen (lassen), wie man mag und verkauft den ursprünglichen LRS oder baut gleich das Bike individuell auf. Ich würde letzteres bevorzugen, da ich gerne wieder Magura-Bremsen möchte und beim LRS definitiv keine NoTubes Felgen haben möchte (sonst aber gerne Hope-Naben und Sapim CX-Ray) ...


----------



## Plumpssack (23. Mai 2014)

Wenn es Systemlaufräder sein müssen, könnte man vielleicht auch mal bei Fulcrum gucken. Damit habe ich duetlich bessere Erfahrungen gemacht, als mit Easton/Mavic/Shimano.


----------



## veraono (23. Mai 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich von meinem Crossmax SX nicht so begeistert war (man hat einfach diverse Drahtreifen nicht auf die Felge bekommen) ist bei denen nie eine Speiche o.ä. gebrochen. War damit 5 Jahre lang auf alpinen Trails unterwegs!
> Auf der Gegenseite würde aber wohl auch sehr wenig gegen den Klassiker Hope Nabe + Notubes Felge sprechen, oder?


Nochmal: ich hab im Grunde nichts gegen System-Laufradsätze wenn sie von guter Qualtität sind und nicht so Blender mit <30 Speichen und miserabler Verarbeitungsqualtität. Wenn das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis (in OEM-Dimensionen) deutlich besser als bei einem Standart-LRS wäre könnte ich mich auch damit anfreunden.
Wenn die Kosten/Leistungsmerkmale aber VERGLEICHBAR sind, finde ich aber ein Standart-LRS IMMER besser, da einfacher zu warten, und damit meine ich noch am allerwenigsten den (im Normalfall bei qualitativem Aufbau) extrem seltenen Ersatz einer Speiche.

Zu dem OEM Problempreis der Hope-Naben wurde schon beim ICB 1 alles gesagt, aber es gibt ja noch andere schöne Töchter von Müttern (oder so ähnlich).


----------



## johanus (26. Mai 2014)

Hope + WTB i23 wären meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (26. Mai 2014)

johanus schrieb:


> Hope + WTB i23 wären meins


streich hope, aber die wtb felgen machen echt einen guten eindruck.


----------



## pezolived (27. Mai 2014)

Bekommst du die als Hersteller eigentlich auf den Leib geschneidert, oder mußt du irgendwas aus einem Standardangebot wählen?
Falls ersteres könnte man vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken, die Hinterradfelge etwas nach links zu speichen, sodaß sie symmetrisch - oder zumindest symmetrischer zu den Nabenflanschen steht. Das gleichen wir mit einem asymmetrischen Hinterbau aus, damit die Reifen wieder in einer Spur stehen.

Nachteilig daran wäre nur, daß die Kettenlinie dann ein paar Millimeter weiter raus muß, aber mit nur einem oder zwei Kettenblättern sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen. Einen evtl. Umwerfer könnte man per direct-mount befestigen - und zwar dort, wo wir ihn für unsere Kettenlinie brauchen. Ein weiterer Nachteil wäre, daß man kein Rad von der Stange einbauen könnte, sondern an jedem irgendwo sonst gekauften Rad erst mal ein bisschen rumzentrieren müßte.

Vorteilhaft wäre jedoch das wesentlich robustere Hinterrad, das auf diese Weise entsteht. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, daß es auf Konstruktionsseite so einfacher werden würde, eine kräftige Kettenstrebe zwischen Reifen und Kettenblatt hindurchzuwurschteln, bzw. überhaupt Reifenfreigang zu schaffen. Ich persönlich könnte mit einem asymmetrischen Hinterbau jedenfalls wesentlich besser leben, als mir immer diese kranken Speichenwinkel der konventionellen Räder angucken und die dadurch verursachten Schäden beheben zu müssen.
Auch unter Marketing-Gesichtspunkten könnte die Sache interessant sein. Mit solch einer Änderung wären wir echt auf Krawall gebürstet und bekämen von daher vielleicht etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit von der Presse.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Mai 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich versteh das nicht, warum man immer noch der meinung ist, dass so etwas für "Die (bösen, extremen, ultra krassen, expedition,...) Alpen" nicht funktionieren würde.
> 
> Sram 11fach mit einem 28er Ritzel ist im leichtesten Gang ist in etwa wie 22:34 das reicht für alles hier in den Alpen. Und an dem punkt wo man zu Fuß schneller ist, sollte hier nicht als argument dienen.
> Am anderen ende entspricht 28:10 in etwa 32:12. Wenn man bergab auf asphalt noch reintreten möchte,... naja mim rennrad gehts sicher besser, aber in der Ebene mit MTB-Reifen tritt man das nicht mal eben so über eine längere Strecke. (Mit einem 30er oder gar 32er Kettenblatt wird das eh hinfällig)


Das ist da alles total böse bei euch! Vor allem diese Schieberei wenn 22/34 nichtmehr reicht 
Aber ich bin auch immer abgeneigeter was Umwerfer angeht. Hab bei meinem 650B-HT gerade vorübergehend 11-38 9-Fach mit 32er Blatt drauf. Von der Abstufung ziemlich Grütze, aber beim HTgeht es noch halbwegs, muss man halt öfters mal mehr rein treten. 
Das Ding bin ich bisher ganze zweimal gefahren. Und ich musste mich am Wochenende im Harz mit dem ICB schon regelmäßig dran erinnern dass ich auchnoch links schalten muss. 
Ich bin definitv für 1x11. Im Mittelgebirge mit 32er oder 34er, für den Alpentrip das 28er. Oder gleich das 30er als Universalblatt wenn man in flachen Transfers etwas zurück steckt. Nur in der Ebene ist 32-11 schon eher knapp, 32-10 dürfte aber noch ganz gut passen mit 650B.

Zu den Laufrädern: solange es halbwegs gängige Speichen sind die nicht gleich 5 oder 10€ das Stück kosten spricht, wie ich finde, auch nix gegen Systemlaufräder. Hab im oben geannten HT gerade einen DT-Swiss Spline LRS nach Cube Spezifikation verbaut. 28 gerade Speichen, 23mm Maulweite. Macht einen guten Eindruck, mal sehen wie er sich im AM-HT so schlägt. 

Zur Reifenfreiheit: @Stefan.Stark wenn es irgendwie geht bitte mehr Luft als am ICB, und wenn die Kettenstrebe dafür 5mm länger wird! Das ICB wird im nächsten Winter wohl die meiste Zeit im Keller bleiben, es hat mich im letzten einfach nur genervt. Lehmboden in Laubwäldern hat mit einem 2.4er MK II häufig zu blockiertem Hinterrad geführt, da ging teilweise garnixmehr, wenn man nich dauernd mit Stöckchen rumgepult hat. 
Mein On-One hat (natürlich auch weil da keine Lager dran sind...) im 26" Hinterbau mit 650B Rädern vom Felgenhorn aus gemessen 8cm geradeaus zum Yoke und 4cm von Felgenmitte nach links und rechts. So macht dann auch Modder wieder Spaß


----------



## foreigner (27. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das ist da alles total böse bei euch! Vor allem diese Schieberei wenn 22/34 nichtmehr reicht
> Aber ich bin auch immer abgeneigeter was Umwerfer angeht. Hab bei meinem 650B-HT gerade vorübergehend 11-38 9-Fach mit 32er Blatt drauf. Von der Abstufung ziemlich Grütze, aber beim HTgeht es noch halbwegs, muss man halt öfters mal mehr rein treten.
> Das Ding bin ich bisher ganze zweimal gefahren. Und ich musste mich am Wochenende im Harz mit dem ICB schon regelmäßig dran erinnern dass ich auchnoch links schalten muss.
> Ich bin definitv für 1x11. Im Mittelgebirge mit 32er oder 34er, für den Alpentrip das 28er. Oder gleich das 30er als Universalblatt wenn man in flachen Transfers etwas zurück steckt. Nur in der Ebene ist 32-11 schon eher knapp, 32-10 dürfte aber noch ganz gut passen mit 650B.
> ...



Zu 1x11: Bin ich vollkommen deiner Meinung. 1x11 sollte definitiv dran. Am besten 32 blatt und 11-42er Kassette.

Zu Systemlaufrädern: Wenn sie qualitativ gut sind, gerne. Neue Mavic Crossmax XL

Reifenfreiheit: "... und wenn die Kettenstreben 5mm länger sind..." : Kommt gar nicht in Frage! Baut einen vernünftigen Eingelenker und es ist genug Reifenfreiheit trotz richtig kurzer Kettenstreben.


----------



## m2000 (27. Mai 2014)

Wie wäre es denn, dem Bike 3 Kettenblaetter beizulegen? 28-30-32 z.B. ?


----------



## boescha (27. Mai 2014)

m2000 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, dem Bike 3 Kettenblaetter beizulegen? 28-30-32 z.B. ?


 
Ein Kettenblatt kostet ~60€. Das kann man sich dann auch noch dazukaufen, wenn mans gerne kleiner/größer hätte. 2 der 3 Mitgeschickten würden doch bei den meisten eh nur im Keller rumliegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (27. Mai 2014)

Sinnvoller wäre hier die Möglichkeit zu geben sich entsprechend eins auszusuchen bei Bestellung.


----------



## m2000 (27. Mai 2014)

Ein KB kostet keine 60€,auch nicht im EK. Zumindest nicht von AB oder onone... Ich bin der Meinung man sollte dem Kunden eine Wahlfreiheit lassen. Ich würde mir nie ein 1x11 bike mit einem 34er KB kaufen um dann noch einmal draufzuzahlen um meine passende Übersetzung zu bekommen....


----------



## Pintie (27. Mai 2014)

Felgen:
die Ryde trace 29 sind leichte und richtig gute Felgen. sind die einzigen alu Felgen die leichter als die spike spank 35 sind die ich mit meinen 100kg fahren würde. und die sind schon einiges leichter....
und durch die Asymetrische Bauweise kann man sogar eine! Speichenlänge für beide Laufräder fahren. 


Hauptsache keine Drecks System Laufräder. Seit dem Sunringle Debakel bin ich da endgültig geheilt. Die Mavics werden wohl auch nur verbaut weil die gute OEM Preise haben. (vermute ich zumindest mal). der neue 850€ Volks LRS ist zumindest mal ein schlechter Scherz.

Reifen:
ja die Reifenfreiheit beim icb 1 ist schon etwas wenig. Im winter hatte ich den mudking 2,3 drin. da war auch oft verstopfung angesagt. (P.s. perfekter Reifen um dicke Wadeln zu bekommen).



m2000 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, dem Bike 3 Kettenblaetter beizulegen? 28-30-32 z.B. ?



28 verbauen und 32 beilegen. Das wäre wirklich mal eine geile aktion. Wäre OEM sicher günstiger als 60€


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Mai 2014)

m2000 schrieb:


> Ein KB kostet keine 60€,auch nicht im EK. Zumindest nicht von oder onone... Ich bin der Meinung man sollte dem Kunden eine Wahlfreiheit lassen. Ich würde mir nie ein 1x11 bike mit einem 34er KB kaufen um dann noch einmal draufzuzahlen um meine passende Übersetzung zu bekommen....


Bei 1x11 sollte aber ein NarrowWide verbaut werden, die hab ich im Aftermarket noch nicht viel günstiger gesehen


----------



## boescha (27. Mai 2014)

Und es käme ja auch keiner auf die Idee 3 verschiedene Sättel und 4 paar Griffe beizulegen, obwohl das wohl die Teile sind, die am häufigsten gleich nach dem Kauf getauscht werden.


----------



## m2000 (27. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bei 1x11 sollte aber ein NarrowWide verbaut werden, die hab ich im Aftermarket noch nicht viel günstiger gesehen



Wir reden hier von OEM Preisen 



boescha schrieb:


> Und es käme ja auch keiner auf die Idee 3 verschiedene Sättel und 4 paar Griffe beizulegen, obwohl das wohl die Teile sind, die am häufigsten gleich nach dem Kauf getauscht werden.



Hier sei gesagt, man sollte Bikes ohne Sättel ausliefern, käme auch dem Händler entgegen. Griffe? Naja ich weiss nicht....


----------



## boescha (27. Mai 2014)

m2000 schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von OEM Preisen
> 
> 
> 
> Hier sei gesagt, man sollte Bikes ohne Sättel ausliefern, käme auch dem Händler entgegen. Griffe? Naja ich weiss nicht....



Hier werden wir uns vermutlich nicht richtig einig... 

Aber ein Konfigurator wäre für das Problem vermutlich die beste Lösung. Ein 34 KB mag für manche gut passen, wäre mir aber auch ein bisschen happig. Andere kommen bei einem 30er auf der anderen Seite des Spektrums zu schnell an die Grenze.

und: ich tausche eher Griffe als Sättel. Mein Hintern ist total unkritisch, meine Hände eher wählerisch.


----------



## veraono (27. Mai 2014)

pezolived schrieb:


> Bekommst du die als Hersteller eigentlich auf den Leib geschneidert, oder mußt du irgendwas aus einem Standardangebot wählen?
> Falls ersteres könnte man vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken, die Hinterradfelge etwas nach links zu speichen, sodaß sie symmetrisch - oder zumindest symmetrischer zu den Nabenflanschen steht. Das gleichen wir mit einem asymmetrischen Hinterbau aus, damit die Reifen wieder in einer Spur stehen.
> 
> Nachteilig daran wäre nur, daß die Kettenlinie dann ein paar Millimeter weiter raus muß, aber mit nur einem oder zwei Kettenblättern sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen. Einen evtl. Umwerfer könnte man per direct-mount befestigen - und zwar dort, wo wir ihn für unsere Kettenlinie brauchen. Ein weiterer Nachteil wäre, daß man kein Rad von der Stange einbauen könnte, sondern an jedem irgendwo sonst gekauften Rad erst mal ein bisschen rumzentrieren müßte.
> ...



Bitte genau sowas nicht, technisch hats schon (theoretische) Vorteile aber die Nachteile überwiegen für mich deutlich. Fehlende Kompatibilität zu Standart-LRS und die von dir angeführten Schäden die wirklich durch steilen Speichenwinkel/Asymetrische Einspeichung möglicherweise begünstigt entstanden halten sich bei mir seit 20 Jahren MTB-Fahren und Laufräder bauen oder warten sehr in Grenzen (=0).



foreigner schrieb:


> Zu Systemlaufrädern: Wenn sie qualitativ gut sind, gerne. Neue Mavic Crossmax XL


Wenn mans nur immer vorher wüsst (obs gut sind)  , das fabulöse Gewicht kommt haupsächlich durch die 24 Speichen, nur die bringen halt schon arg wenig Notlaufeigenschaften und Wartungsfreundlichkeit (wenns mal nötig wird) mit sich.


----------



## pezolived (27. Mai 2014)

Kein einziger Speichenbruch in 20 Jahren MTB? 
Okay, wenn ich die hinten rechts mal ausblende (alle!), kann ich das von mir auch behaupten.


----------



## -N0bodY- (27. Mai 2014)

Wieso nur Hinten Rechts bei Dir?  Haust du dir immer das Schaltwerk rein oder was knallst du fürn Drehmoment auf die Nabe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (27. Mai 2014)

pezolived schrieb:


> Kein einziger Speichenbruch in 20 Jahren MTB?
> Okay, wenn ich die hinten rechts mal ausblende (alle!), kann ich das von mir auch behaupten.


Doch, viele Speichenbrüche, meistens an entweder schlecht aufgebauten oder/oder gnadenlos unterdimensionierten Laufrädern und da auch nicht bevorzugt hinten rechts.
An den gut aufgebauten, hochwertigen und adäquat dimensionierten Laufrädern (vor allem mit konifizierten Speichen) die ich in den letzten 10 Jahren gefahren bin =0.
Aber wie gesagt, das System hat sicher theoretische Vorteile (Specialized hatte das bei älteren Demo-Modellen auch mal so umgesetzt) aber die Inkompatibilität und Sonderanfertigung der Laufräder wiegt das für mich nicht auf.


----------



## nuts (28. Mai 2014)

Finde die Sache mit den verschiedenen Kettenblättern irgendwie witzig. Preislich aber sicher eine Herausforderung, denke schon, dass es auch hier am Ende für viele auf fast jeden Euro ankommt. 

Nur als Blick hinter die Kulissen, warum es kurz ruhig ist: stefan und Thomas sind ab heute auf dem Dirt Masters. Jürgen und Basti ab heute bei den Alutech Greendays und ich heute auf Hausbesuch bei Bionicon. Wer also an einem der drei Orte sein sollte, gern mal Hallo sagen


----------



## Pintie (28. Mai 2014)

gibts da heut bei bionicon was zu sehen ?


----------



## foreigner (29. Mai 2014)

wer von euch hier ist denn noch so auf dem Dirtmasters?
Werde bestimmt mal hinschauen, hab´s am Wochenende eh nicht weit.


----------



## nuts (29. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> gibts da heut bei bionicon was zu sehen ?



Die Jungs haben mir ein neues Bike und die Firma gezeigt - Hausbesuch wird dann mal geschnitten...


----------



## Deleted 165741 (29. Mai 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich versteh das nicht, warum man immer noch der meinung ist, dass so etwas für "Die (bösen, extremen, ultra krassen, expedition,...) Alpen" nicht funktionieren würde.
> 
> Sram 11fach mit einem 28er Ritzel ist im leichtesten Gang ist in etwa wie 22:34 das reicht für alles hier in den Alpen. Und an dem punkt wo man zu Fuß schneller ist, sollte hier nicht als argument dienen.
> Am anderen ende entspricht 28:10 in etwa 32:12. Wenn man bergab auf asphalt noch reintreten möchte,... naja mim rennrad gehts sicher besser, aber in der Ebene mit MTB-Reifen tritt man das nicht mal eben so über eine längere Strecke. (Mit einem 30er oder gar 32er Kettenblatt wird das eh hinfällig)


 
also ich bin leider nicht so fit, dass ich mit 1x11 auskommen kann..ich will auch mal wirklich entspannt fahren können ohne dass ich groß meine kettenblätter wechseln muss..
weiterhin denke ich dass es mehr leute gibt die gerne alles fahren ohne abzusteigen..oder es zumindestens probieren  es soll ja auch allroundtauglich sein


----------



## H.B.O (29. Mai 2014)

zu den kettenblättern: beim specialized camber carbon evo liegt ein zweites bei. (jaja der preis des bikes ist anders..)


----------



## Splash (29. Mai 2014)

IMHO sollte lieber kein Zweites beiliegen, bevor es ggf das Falsche ist, lieber das Budget an der Stelle im Auge halten ...


----------



## nuts (31. Mai 2014)

NevaStopBeating schrieb:


> also ich bin leider nicht so fit, dass ich mit 1x11 auskommen kann..ich will auch mal wirklich entspannt fahren können ohne dass ich groß meine kettenblätter wechseln muss..
> weiterhin denke ich dass es mehr leute gibt die gerne alles fahren ohne abzusteigen..oder es zumindestens probieren  es soll ja auch allroundtauglich sein



Is alles richtig und geht mir genau so. Und deshalb brauche ich ein kleines Kettenblatt bei 1X11. Blätter wechseln tu ich nie, weil ich auch nie einen größeren Gang als 30:10 brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (1. Juni 2014)

32:11 hat mir bis jetzt von Mittelgebirge bis Hochalpin gereicht.


----------



## Deleted 165741 (1. Juni 2014)

ok...dann sollt ich echt mal was an meiner fitness arbeiten ;-)


----------



## Eisbein (2. Juni 2014)

NevaStopBeating schrieb:


> ok...dann sollt ich echt mal was an meiner fitness arbeiten ;-)


ne das hat nichts mit fitness zu tun, also wenn dann hättest du die probleme auch bei 2x10 und 3x10.

Wie nuts schon sagte, da nimmt man ein kleines kettenblatt, kommt damit entspannt den berg rauf und findet sich damit ab das man kein rennrad hat und >30km/h auf asphalt in der ebene kein mensch braucht/länger treten kann. (jedenfalls nicht mit einem Enuro/AM an dem auch reifen verbaut sind)


----------



## Pintie (2. Juni 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> in der ebene kein mensch braucht/länger treten kann. (jedenfalls nicht mit einem Enuro/AM an dem auch reifen verbaut sind)



gibt es leider schon so Leute (vermeide das Wort Menschen). Das sind die die einem den Tag versauen.

Aber solche kaufen sich halt auch andere Bikes.

Wobei ich mir gestern meinen Teil bei einem Marathon Rennen gedacht hab. Da ist ein großer Anteil der Starter auf eine 90km 3300Hm runde mit XX1 gestartet. Ich wäre mit jedem Rad vor der Ziel tod, aber es scheint selbst bei sowas zu funktionieren. Und da waren steile Anstiege und flache Straße dabei...


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> gibt es leider schon so Leute (vermeide das Wort Menschen). Das sind die die einem den Tag versauen.
> Aber solche kaufen sich halt auch andere Bikes.
> Wobei ich mir gestern meinen Teil bei einem Marathon Rennen gedacht hab. Da ist ein großer Anteil der Starter auf eine 90km 3300Hm runde mit XX1 gestartet. Ich wäre mit jedem Rad vor der Ziel tod, aber es scheint selbst bei sowas zu funktionieren. Und da waren steile Anstiege und flache Straße dabei...



haha  Meine Rede! Wobei die Sache mit den Marathons... das geht durchaus. Bedenke, dass man da schon ein bisserl ein leichteres Bike hat das besser rollt und man kein Gepäck mitschleppt. Da kann man recht bald auf zwei Gänge verzichten und schon hat man in der Ebene mehr Reserven... wobei ich mich bei Marathons leicht bergab eher immer ausgerastet habe. Die überholt man bergauf eh wieder zurück...


----------



## nuts (3. Juni 2014)

Sodele. Nachdem das dirt Masters erfolgreich rum ist kann es hier weiter gehen. Falls sich jemand wundert, warum ich die nächste Woche zu komischen Zeiten online bin: specialized hat nach Oregon eingeladen.

Wir haben einen Hausbesuch eines möglichen Projektpartner vorbereitet, in Köln. Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (3. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß es .

Aber auch nur weil mir der Stefan es am DirtMasters verraten hat.


----------



## ONE78 (3. Juni 2014)

???

ich bin schon froh, wenns hier überhaupt mal weitergeht


----------



## foreigner (3. Juni 2014)

Igus, zwecks intensiver Arbeit und Ideen was vernünftige Lagerung angeht.


----------



## Speziazlizt (3. Juni 2014)

Stimmt - da war sogar schon mal ein Video hoch geladen, welches dann aber nicht "gefunden" wurde.


----------



## woorscht (19. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mir eloxierte Rahmen wünschen, so wie bei, ja jetzt sag ich`s, Liteville.
So ein richtig geiles Rot oder Blau. Oder Grün. Oder...


----------



## nuts (19. Juni 2014)

woorscht schrieb:


> Ich würde mir eloxierte Rahmen wünschen, so wie bei, ja jetzt sag ich`s, Liteville.
> So ein richtig geiles Rot oder Blau. Oder Grün. Oder...



oder wie bei... Alutech? 

Glaube das kriegen wir hin, auch weil die Entscheidung beim ersten ICB ja in die Richtung gefallen ist.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Juni 2014)

Hauptsache wir kriegen es hin mit anderen Schweißzusätzen zu arbeiten als der Zulieferer von Carver. Die Schweißnähte am grünen ICB01 sehen schon mies aus.


----------



## veraono (19. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> oder wie bei... Alutech?
> 
> Glaube das kriegen wir hin, auch weil die Entscheidung beim ersten ICB ja in die Richtung gefallen ist.



Wo du vom ersten ICB sprichst, da fühle ich mich stark daran erinnert wie die Elox-Frage in die Budget-Diskussion miteinging.

Weiß nicht obs schonmal zur Sprache kam aber welcher UVP ist denn für eine "Basisversion" dieses Projektes hier angestrebt (da gibts ja garantiert zumindest ungefähre Vorstellungen seitens des Herstellers) oder darf/kann/will man darüber noch nicht sprechen?


----------



## SebT-Rex (19. Juni 2014)

Die UVP werden wir wieder im Vorfeld der Komponentenwahl festlegen (abstimmen). und natürlich hat auch dieses mal design und finish einfluss auf das gesamtpaket! 
gruß, basti


----------



## veraono (19. Juni 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Die UVP werden wir wieder im Vorfeld der Komponentenwahl festlegen (abstimmen). und natürlich hat auch dieses mal design und finish einfluss auf das gesamtpaket!
> gruß, basti


 find ich gut, Danke
Nur wichtig: frühzeitig realistische Erwartungshorizonte abstecken hinsichtl.  Möglichkeiten und gegenseitiger Einflussnahmen innerhalb des angestrebten Budgets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (27. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## bikerhiker (1. Juli 2014)

ich meine schon in der GEO-Diskussion im Kontext von "scaled sizing" Andeutungen gelesen zu haben, aber würde gerne eine eindeutige Info bekommen zu folgender Frage: Wird auch noch über unterschiedliche Laufradgrößen vorne und hinten diskutiert? - Ich fänds nicht schlecht und passend für ein Trailbike: XS/S: 24/26, M: 26/27,5, ab L: 27,5/29. Durch das größere Vorderrad könnte man sich vorne Federweg sparen, hätte das komfortablere Rollverhalten der jeweils größeren Reifen, z.B gerade bei holprigen, ebenen Wurzeltrails sehr spürbar und würde sich im Vergleich zu 2x29 / 2x27,5 etc. Gewicht sparen, da man hinten ja das kleinere Laufrad hätte.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. Juli 2014)

Von der Theorie klingt Scaled Sizing ja nicht schlecht, aber ich bin es noch nicht gefahren. Im On-One Thread hat es einer mit nem 456C (27.5 vorne 26" hinten) probiert und war nicht begeistert. Der fährt jetzt 27,5 rundum und ist damit deutlich zufriedener,  trotz Mehrgewicht.
Von daher glaube ich erst dass es was bringt wenn ich es im Vergleich gefahren bin.


----------



## bikerhiker (1. Juli 2014)

Ja, selber hab ichs leider auch noch nicht ausprobiert, aber es klingt verdammt gut und ich habe eben schon einiges Gutes darüber gehört. Mich würde mal interessieren, wie das die Konstrukteure bei Alutech sehen...


----------



## Kharne (1. Juli 2014)

Lieber mehr Federweg als die Pseudovorteile von 650B.


----------



## Pintie (1. Juli 2014)

oder man legt die Reifenfreiheit großzügig aus. 
dann kann man großen Reifen auf 26" Felge fahren. 

werde das jetzt mal testen mit dem surly dirt wizard 26*2,75. Der baut im Durchmesser wie ein MK 2,4 650B.
und ist mit 850g auch noch leicht.

Für mich schon jetzt eine Kombi die jeden "Vorteil" von 650B vernichtet.


----------



## Speziazlizt (1. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Lieber mehr Federweg als die Pseudovorteile von 650B.



Ich wage mal zu behaupten das, wenn es 26" gegeben hätte, es trotzdem nicht mehr als 130mm Federweg gegeben hätte. Weil es eben beim Geldgeber und Risikoträger im Portfolio fehlt.


----------



## bikerhiker (1. Juli 2014)

ja, und wenn eh schon Begrenzung auf 130mm, dann doch wenigsten die Vorzüge eines größeren LRs vorne


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Juli 2014)

HiHi,
haben sich die Verschwörungstheoretiker ins Nebenzimmer verzogen? ;-)
Zum Thema: Scaled Sizing finde ich persönlich nicht wirklich schlüssig, die Laufradgröße an der Fahrergröße zu fixieren ist nur eine Seite der Medaille. Der Großteil der auf dem Fahrrad anstehenden Gesamtlast liegt auf dem Hinterrad und das Rad mit der höheren Radlast hat auch den höheren Rollwiderstand. Soweit die Theorie. In der Praxis ist aber auch so, dass das Vorderrad deutlich öfter entlastet wird (ansurfen), während das Hinterrad nachläuft und über Hindernisse rumpelt. Hier wäre ien größeres Hinterrad Mittel der Wahl, um Rollwiderstände zu reduzieren. Diese Fakten treffen auf jegliche Art von Fahrer und Fahrrad zu, ohne Rücksicht auf Fahrergröße etc.. 
Dennoch kann ich mir gut vorstellen, unterschiedlich große Laufräder zu verbauen, Stefanus und ich planen schon von Beginn an, unsere Bikes mit 29" am Vorderrad zu fahren...
1. 29" führt besser und hat deutlich mehr Grip, entscheiden wir uns für sehr kurze Kettenstreben, braucht es vorne einfach mehr Grip (thema Radlastverteilung)
2. Ich persönlich finde, dass unser Bike mit 130mm eh zu viel Federweg hat. Deswegen verbaue ich liebr eine 120er 29" Gabel, als eine 140-150mm 650b Gabel. -> mehr popp
3. ich will auf jeden Fall diese verdammte RS1 in meinem Bike ;-)

Natürlich kann man jetzt argumentieren, das besonders bei kleinen Fahrern mit 27,5"vorne/26" hinten die Überstandshöhe reduziert werden kann, solange aber vorne weiterhin eine lange Gabel und das große Vorderrad drinstecken, ist dieser Effekt minimal....

Gruß, Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man jetzt argumentieren, das besonders bei kleinen Fahrern mit 27,5"vorne/26" hinten die Überstandshöhe reduziert werden kann, solange aber vorne weiterhin eine lange Gabel und das große Vorderrad drinstecken, ist dieser Effekt minimal....
> 
> Gruß, Basti


Zumal dann das Steuerrohr ja im Zweifel noch höher kommt als es im XS-Bike mit 27.5 Rundum eh schon ist. Und dass das oft Probleme bereitet haben wir ja nebenan schon gelernt


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2014)

Was hindert jemanden eigentlich daran sich den Rahmen nicht Scaled Sizing mäßig aufzubauen? Selbst ohne das extra darauf hingearbeitet wird. Wer unbedingt 2 verschieden große Laufräder drin haben will, kann sie doch reinstecken. Oder braucht irgendwer das Gutreden vom Hersteller dafür, das er auch damit gut fahren kann?

Viel wichtiger ist das das Tretlager nicht zu tief kommt 

G.


----------



## Scili (2. Juli 2014)

So.. hab mich mal hier komplett durchgewurschtelt.

Ich seh hier so 2 Lager, die auch ganz gut die unterschiedlichen Zielgruppen für dieses "Trailbike" wiedergeben:
Einmal die, die schon Langhubiges zu Hause stehen haben und nun als zweit oder dritt, oder X-tes Bike ein eher spezielles Nischenrad als Ergänzung zum DHler, Freerider und Enduro wollen.
Dann seh ich die Alltagsbiker, die ein Tourenbike für alles ausser dem ganz Groben suchen.
Keine extremen Vertbiking- Einsätze oder auch keine Mitnahme zu Bikeparks planen und einfach n normales Spassgerät für den Feierabend suchen.

Die Diskrepanzen zwischen diesen 2 Lagern in 1 Bike zu transferieren wird dieses Mal gefühlt noch schwieriger als beim 1.0.
Dies kann jetzt nur meine Sichtweise sein... aber bei den möglichen Optionen die man mittlerweile so hat bei den Komponenten und den unterschiedlichen Rahmenmöglichkeiten was Geo etc. anbelangt wird einem ja ganz schwindelig.
Das legt sich sicher, wenn Basisdaten durch die Umfragen wegfallen und alles etwas mehr Form annimmt.

Ich finds erstaunlich, wie resistent manch einer immer noch zum Systemlaufrad ja sagen kann.
Ich sehe keine Vorteile in nem SysLRS. In keinem Preissegment. Sorry. (als Beispiel)
Ein Communitybike so einzuschränken, dass jegliche Veränderungen dann nur über Ausbau + Veräusserung und dann eigenem LRS hinauslaufen geht dann so in Richtung Canyon Torque kaufen, strippen, Rahmen verticken und den Rest an nen Customrahmen zu dengeln.
Preislich vernünftig, gute Allroundgeo für jede Grösse mit Komponenten, welche die meisten so nutzen würden... das versteh ich unter nem Projekt wie dem IBC.


----------



## Pintie (2. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Dies kann jetzt nur meine Sichtweise sein...



Ich denke das trifft es schon ganz gut. 

Das Lager 3 das sonst kein bike hat und das als einziges haben will sehe ich auch nicht


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Juli 2014)

Wir werden auch noch etwas Variabilität einbauen, so könnte man z.B. beim Steuersatz mit wahlweise externen oder internen Lagerschalen arbeiten. Ich denke auch, dass der Eingelenker evtl etwas Spielraum bietet, was Dämpferlängen bzw, Offsetbuchsen betrifft...


----------



## Scili (2. Juli 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ich denke das trifft es schon ganz gut.
> 
> Das Lager 3 das sonst kein bike hat und das als einziges haben will sehe ich auch nicht



Jein... klar. Das Gros hat schon n Bike. Eher weniger wahrscheinlich hält man sich hier im Forum auf um in diesen Sport nun einzusteigen.
Aber Lager 2 möchte doch höchstwahrscheinlich 1 Bike für alles Alltägliche und nicht 2 Bikes parallel. Max. vielleicht noch den CC- Hobel auf 29" zu Hause nicht verkaufen und etwas mehr Spassgeo in Form vom 2.0 daneben stellen.

Na ja... ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, wie sich das Projekt weiterentwickelt.
"Wir" haben ja schon ne Menge Erfahrungen durch 1.0 gesammelt und vieles kann man im Vorfeld schon wesentlich besser abschätzen und tappt nicht so ganz extrem im Dunklen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (2. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ....
> Zum Thema: Scaled Sizing finde ich persönlich nicht wirklich schlüssig, die Laufradgröße an der Fahrergröße zu fixieren ist nur eine Seite der Medaille. Der Großteil der auf dem Fahrrad anstehenden Gesamtlast liegt auf dem Hinterrad und das Rad mit der höheren Radlast hat auch den höheren Rollwiderstand. Soweit die Theorie. In der Praxis ist aber auch so, dass das Vorderrad deutlich öfter entlastet wird (ansurfen), während das Hinterrad nachläuft und über Hindernisse rumpelt. Hier wäre ien größeres Hinterrad Mittel der Wahl, um Rollwiderstände zu reduzieren. Diese Fakten treffen auf jegliche Art von Fahrer und Fahrrad zu, ohne Rücksicht auf Fahrergröße etc..
> ....


Wenigstens kann man Dir nicht unterstellen, Du hättest Dich mit Leidwill abgesprochen. - Deren Argumentation zielt ja genau in die andere Richtung. 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> .....
> Oder braucht irgendwer das Gutreden vom Hersteller dafür, das er auch damit gut fahren kann?
> ....



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass eben genau dieses Feature heutzutage mit das Wichtigste überhaupt ist, was man als Hersteller berücksichtigen muss.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Juli 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...
> Das Lager 3 das sonst kein bike hat und das als einziges haben will sehe ich auch nicht



Lager 3 sind die, die einfach ein besseres/cooleres/anders ausgestattetes ICB1.0 haben wollen, wo vor allem nicht Carver, sondern Alutech draufsteht.


----------



## Scili (2. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wir werden auch noch etwas Variabilität einbauen, so könnte man z.B. beim Steuersatz mit wahlweise externen oder internen Lagerschalen arbeiten. Ich denke auch dass der Eingelenker evtl etwas Speilraum bietet, was Dämpferlängen bzw, offsetbuchsen betrifft...



Ich merke definitiv, dass die Handlungsbevollmächtigten Personen bei diesem Projekt sehr nah am Volk arbeiten 
Klar. Die Vorgaben waren schon hart... wie die LR-Grösse quasi vorgeben.
Da dieses Bike aber gezielt ins Portfolio eines guten Radlbauers passen muss und guten, überdurchschnittlichen Bikes nicht in die Quere kommen kann und darf, ist auch nachzuvollziehen.
Die Kommunikation zwischen Euch und dem Forum läuft mMn sehr gut  Weiter so.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass eben genau dieses Feature heutzutage mit das Wichtigste überhaupt ist, was man als Hersteller berücksichtigen muss.





G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wir werden auch noch etwas Variabilität einbauen, so könnte man z.B. beim Steuersatz mit wahlweise externen oder internen Lagerschalen arbeiten. Ich denke auch, dass der Eingelenker evtl etwas Spielraum bietet, was Dämpferlängen bzw, Offsetbuchsen betrifft...



Heißt das jetzt normales Tapered oder Hülse oder Spezialsteuersatz 

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Ich merke definitiv, dass die Handlungsbevollmächtigten Personen bei diesem Projekt sehr nah am Volk arbeiten
> Klar. Die Vorgaben waren schon hart... wie die LR-Grösse quasi vorgeben.
> Da dieses Bike aber gezielt ins Portfolio eines guten Radlbauers passen muss und guten, überdurchschnittlichen Bikes nicht in die Quere kommen kann und darf, ist auch nachzuvollziehen.
> Die Kommunikation zwischen Euch und dem Forum läuft mMn sehr gut  Weiter so.


Danke!
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die Vorgaben nicht wirklich hart waren, sondern notwendig. Den Vorteil von 27,5" ggü 26" wird man bei dem geringen Federweg deutlich mehr spüren, als z.B. bei einm 170mm Enduro. Auch dort ist der Vorteil da, aber wird durch den reichlichen Federweg überschattet. Das wird bei uns anders sein!


----------



## bikerhiker (2. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Dennoch kann ich mir gut vorstellen, unterschiedlich große Laufräder zu verbauen, Stefanus und ich planen schon von Beginn an, unsere Bikes mit 29" am Vorderrad zu fahren...
> 1. 29" führt besser und hat deutlich mehr Grip, entscheiden wir uns für sehr kurze Kettenstreben, braucht es vorne einfach mehr Grip (thema Radlastverteilung)


Heißt das, dass am besten von Anfang an die Geo für unterschiedlich große Laufräder ausgelegt werden sollte?


supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man jetzt argumentieren, das besonders bei kleinen Fahrern mit 27,5"vorne/26" hinten die Überstandshöhe reduziert werden kann, solange aber vorne weiterhin eine lange Gabel und das große Vorderrad drinstecken, ist dieser Effekt minimal....





Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Zumal dann das Steuerrohr ja im Zweifel noch höher kommt als es im XS-Bike mit 27.5 Rundum eh schon ist. Und dass das oft Probleme bereitet haben wir ja nebenan schon gelernt


Moment mal, für einen 1,50m Menchen würde doch die Überstandshöhe durch 24/26 bei XS auf jeden Fall signifikant reduziert werden, da man für XS auch kein 27,5 nehmen würde.


LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was hindert jemanden eigentlich daran sich den Rahmen nicht Scaled Sizing mäßig aufzubauen? Selbst ohne das extra darauf hingearbeitet wird. Wer unbedingt 2 verschieden große Laufräder drin haben will, kann sie doch reinstecken. Oder braucht irgendwer das Gutreden vom Hersteller dafür, das er auch damit gut fahren kann?
> Viel wichtiger ist das das Tretlager nicht zu tief kommt
> G.


Naa, @LB Jörg, need Gutreden, sondern Gutmachen ;-) - Müsste man nicht von vorne herein am besten die Rahmengeo auf unterschiedliche LR-Sätze auslegen? -> Deswegen die Frage nach der Konstrukteurs-Meinung. Wenn man in ein auf 2 gleichgroße LRs ausgelegtes Radl einfach einen größeren LR steckt, kommt doch die Front viel zu hoch und der Lenkwinkel wird zu flach?


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Heißt das jetzt normales Tapered oder Hülse oder Spezialsteuersatz
> 
> G.


Gabel normales tapered Steuerrohr, beim Rahmen hätte man die Wahl. Von FSA gibt es z.B. für das Einpressmaß 49,57mm oben und unten interne und externe Schalen, durchgehend 1 1/8", durchgehend 1,5", tapered, Winkesteuersätze ..... Das Beste daran ist, dass jedes Einzelteil eine Artikelnummer hat und einzeln bezogen werden kann! Also freie Wahl der Waffen...


----------



## Pintie (2. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Danke!
> Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die Vorgaben nicht wirklich hart waren, sondern notwendig. Den Vorteil von 27,5" ggü 26" wird man bei dem geringen Federweg deutlich mehr spüren, als z.B. bei einm 170mm Enduro. Auch dort ist der Vorteil da, aber wird durch den reichlichen Federweg überschattet. Das wird bei uns anders sein!


ist sicher richtig - und ohne da jetzt wieder eine Grundsatz Diskussion los zu brechen...
*Habt ihr euch schon Gedanken gemacht wie groß ihr die Reifenfreiheit halten wollt?*

Mir gefällt nämlich gerade die Lösung sehr gut das man in einem Bike das für 650B ausgelegt ist 
- 650B Laufräder und Reifen 
oder
- 26" Laufräder mit hohen Reifen die den gleichen durchmesser haben 
fahren kann

Da 26" Reifen mit den großen durchmessern aber auch breiter ausfallen funktioniert das halt nicht bei wenig Reifenfreiheit.

Ich denke da z.b. an sowas:
surly dirt wizard 26+;  Der hat laut pinkbike forum den gleichen Durchmesser wie ein Conti MK 2,4 mit 650B. 
und da der nur 850g wiegt liegt man dann bei vergleichbaren gewicht mit 650B und 26"

nur mit sicher nochmal viel mehr Gripp da man noch weniger Luftdruck fahren kann.


----------



## Scili (2. Juli 2014)

mhh... ich sehe nur 1 Vorteil in 27,5". Keine mittelfristigen Zukunftsängste beim Erwerb von Komponenten/Reifen.
Auf "Vorteile" wie besseres Überrollverhalten am HR bergab kann ich getrost verzichten.
Der Trend Fatbike ist iwie nur ein Auswuchs, um die trendigeren, dünneren Reifchen an den Rhönrädern zu kompensieren.

Ich liebe dicke Schlappen.

Der Wechsel von 0815-Schwalben (ab Werk verbaut) zu Contis mit Black Chili war der wichtigste Schritt in Richtung Sicherheitsgefühl beim Biken im Wald.
Wie soll man denn Gripvorteil bei nem 29er Vorderrad mit den Reifen wieder auffangen? Schwalbe 29er montieren?  Danke. Da bleib ich bei 26" und "Monsterreifen" a la Baron Draht.
Brauche keine 500 Gramm extra... soviel würde wohl n guter Conti in 29" mehr wiegen 
@Merlin7: Danke  Auf diese Richtung wollte ich hinaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Gabel normales tapered Steuerrohr, beim Rahmen hätte man die Wahl. Von FSA gibt es z.B. für das Einpressmaß 49,57mm oben und unten interne und externe Schalen, durchgehend 1 1/8", durchgehend 1,5", tapered, Winkesteuersätze ..... Das Beste daran ist, dass jedes Einzelteil eine Artikelnummer hat und einzeln bezogen werden kann! Also freie Wahl der Waffen...



Also normal und nicht dieses (ZS)56. Der Rückschritt ist schonmal ein richtiger Fortschritt was Freiheit anbelangt 
Sonst wäre das ganze genau auf einen Steuersatz reduziert, was Externe kappen angeht. Oder weißt du zufällig einen einen mit Einpreßmaß 56 unten der Extern ist?
Könnte ja sein, bräuchte ich nämlich gerade um noch einen Zentimeter zu schinden

G.


----------



## bikerhiker (2. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wir werden auch noch etwas Variabilität einbauen, so könnte man z.B. beim Steuersatz mit wahlweise externen oder internen Lagerschalen arbeiten. Ich denke auch, dass der Eingelenker evtl etwas Spielraum bietet, was Dämpferlängen bzw, Offsetbuchsen betrifft...


Achso, das hatte ich übersehen: Würde man allein durch den Steuersatz die Geo bez. Lenkwinkel ausreichend gut an unterschiedl. LRS vorne/hinten anpassen können? - Bei mir käme hinten 27,5 und vorne 29 in Frage...
und wenn eh schon kurze Kettenstreben angedacht sind, dann würde der Rahmen doch geradezu prädestiniert sein für unterschiedl. große LRs vorne/hinten


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Juli 2014)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass am besten von Anfang an die Geo für unterschiedlich große Laufräder ausgelegt werden sollte?
> 
> 
> Moment mal, für einen 1,50m Menchen würde doch die Überstandshöhe durch 24/26 bei XS auf jeden Fall signifikant reduziert werden, da man für XS auch kein 27,5 nehmen würde.
> ...



Aber wo bleibt dann für den kleinen Menschen das viel bessere Verhalten des großen Vorderrades? Müssen meine Frau (163cm) und ich (180cm) jetzt getrennt fahren? Natürlich macht es einen Unterschied im Überstand ob man derart kleine Laufräder fährt, aber trotzdem sollte doch ein Bike während der Fahrt passen und nicht im Stand, oder? Meine Frau fährt 650B in einem ICB1 und kommt damit echt gut zurecht, obwohl die Beinfreiheit im Stand gegen 0 geht. 
Nein, der Rahmen wird nicht auf zwei verschiedene Laufradgröße ausgelegt, das hat die Community in der ersten Wahl abgelehnt. Aber es ist möglich den Rahmen nach eigenem Gusto aufzubauen, wenn ich z.B. eine RS1 mit 120mm, 29" Laufrad und internen Lagern kombiniere, ist der Unterschied zu eien 650b mit 150er Gabel und externen Lagern nicht sonderlich groß.
Aber wir haben ja schon am Anfang gesagt, dass wir evt. eine 29er Variante nachschieben, das wird dann aber ein eigenes Projekt!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> @Merlin7: Danke  Auf diese Richtung wollte ich hinaus



Wird mein nächstes Rad bekommen...die Woche. Alles schon daheimliegen mittlerweile  Wird wohl der 26er Revivaltrend nächstes Jahr werden....spätestens übernächstes Jahr 
Einen Vorteil müssen ja die ganzen 650B Rahmen und Gabeln haben 

G.


----------



## Pintie (2. Juli 2014)

@LB Jörg:
hab mir jetzt auch schon 2 von den Reifen bestellt.
kommt dann auf 35er Felge.
hoffe das passt im ICB 1 mit 650B Ausfallenden und in die Lyrik.
Beim ICB 1 sehe ich da die größte Gefahr das die am Yoke angehen. Da hat der Trailking 2,4 ja schon nicht übermäßig Platz (26"+26" Ausfallende)


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also normal und nicht dieses (ZS)56. Der Rückschritt ist schonmal ein richtiger Fortschritt was Freiheit anbelangt
> Sonst wäre das ganze genau auf einen Steuersatz reduziert, was Externe kappen angeht. Oder weißt du zufällig einen einen mit Einpreßmaß 56 unten der Extern ist?
> Könnte ja sein, bräuchte ich nämlich gerade um noch einen Zentimeter zu schinden
> 
> G.


Kenne keinen, lass dir einen abgestuften Adapter drehen und kleb ihn ein...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Aber wo bleibt dann für den kleinen Menschen das viel bessere Verhalten des großen Vorderrades? Müssen meine Frau (163cm) und ich (180cm) jetzt getrennt fahren? Natürlich macht es einen Unterschied im Überstand ob man derart kleine Laufräder fährt, aber trotzdem sollte doch ein Bike während der Fahrt passen und nicht im Stand, oder? Meine Frau fährt 650B in einem ICB1 und kommt damit echt gut zurecht, obwohl die Beinfreiheit im Stand gegen 0 geht.
> Nein, der Rahmen wird nicht auf zwei verschiedene Laufradgröße ausgelegt, das hat die Community in der ersten Wahl abgelehnt. Aber es ist möglich den Rahmen nach eigenem Gusto aufzubauen, wenn ich z.B. eine RS1 mit 120mm, 29" Laufrad und internen Lagern kombiniere, ist der Unterschied zu eien 650b mit 150er Gabel und externen Lagern nicht sonderlich groß.
> Aber wir haben ja schon am Anfang gesagt, dass wir evt. eine 29er Variante nachschieben, das wird dann aber ein eigenes Projekt!



So isses. Viele sind einfach zu faul zu rechnen und sich selber gedanken zu machen was möglich ist.
So als Beispiel hätte eine Lyrik zB im Fahrbetrieb eine höhere Einbauhöhe als eine Boxxer. Aber bau mal eine in einen Dhler ein und warte hier auf die Kommentare 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Kenne keinen, lass dir einen abgestuften Adapter drehen und kleb ihn ein...



Einen gibts, den Canecreek. Aber werd wenns mir um einen Zentimeter net paßt werd ich doch lieber auf eine Lyrikverlängerung zurückgreifen für mein Projekt
Dacht du kennst vielleicht einen.

G.


----------



## Pintie (2. Juli 2014)

oder bau mal eine Boxxer ins ICB 1 und warte auf den Kommentar vom Stefan 
war ja schon kurz davor. von der Einbauhöhe wäre das nämlich wirklich mit Sag fast identisch

@ Jörg gabs nicht von Chris King auch einen mit den Abmessungen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> @LB Jörg:
> hab mir jetzt auch schon 2 von den Reifen bestellt.
> kommt dann auf 35er Felge.
> hoffe das passt im ICB 1 mit 650B Ausfallenden und in die Lyrik.
> Beim ICB 1 sehe ich da die größte Gefahr das die am Yoke angehen. Da hat der Trailking 2,4 ja schon nicht übermäßig Platz (26"+26" Ausfallende)



Hab heute, damits noch besser rüberkommt, schonmal nen Tune/W40 LS geordert 

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Juli 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> @LB Jörg:
> hab mir jetzt auch schon 2 von den Reifen bestellt.
> kommt dann auf 35er Felge.
> hoffe das passt im ICB 1 mit 650B Ausfallenden und in die Lyrik.
> Beim ICB 1 sehe ich da die größte Gefahr das die am Yoke angehen. Da hat der Trailking 2,4 ja schon nicht übermäßig Platz (26"+26" Ausfallende)


Ich hätte da als erstes Bedenken bei der Lyrik, das ist mit ner 2.4er Rubberqueen ja alles schon reichlich eng. Ich hab noch einen Marshguard montiert der geschätzt 2mm auf jeder Seite aufträgt, und da ist noch grad so genug Luft, lass 5mm pro Seite sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> oder bau mal eine Boxxer ins ICB 1 und warte auf den Kommentar vom Stefan
> war ja schon kurz davor. von der Einbauhöhe wäre das nämlich wirklich mit Sag fast identisch
> 
> @ Jörg gabs nicht von Chris King auch einen mit den Abmessungen ?



Wüßte ich nicht, außer man läßt sich selber einen machen....abgesehen davon könnte ich mir im Keller komplett selber einen drehen und mir nur die lager kaufen...zu faukl

Wennst bei der Boxxer knapp 30%Sag fährst und bei der Lyrik knapp 25%, dann bist sogar drunter mit 200mm Federweg 

G.


----------



## Pintie (2. Juli 2014)

am casting schleift sich das schon frei. Hab immer mehr Bedenken wenns beim Einfedern an der Gabelbrücke angeht


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hätte da als erstes Bedenken bei der Lyrik, das ist mit ner 2.4er Rubberqueen ja alles schon reichlich eng. Ich hab noch einen Marshguard montiert der geschätzt 2mm auf jeder Seite aufträgt, und da ist noch grad so genug Luft, lass 5mm pro Seite sein.



Schon bis ins kleinste Datail getestet.

G.


----------



## bikerhiker (2. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Aber wo bleibt dann für den kleinen Menschen das viel bessere Verhalten des großen Vorderrades? Müssen meine Frau (163cm) und ich (180cm) jetzt getrennt fahren?


Fährst Du immer mit Deiner Lieben auf dem Schoss??? 
Freilich soll das Radl bei der Fahrt passen. Was anderes habe ich nie behauptet ;-) 
Und danke für die Info, dass die Geo auf gleich große LRs ausgelegt wird.
Und ja, 29er/120mm wird wahrscheinlich ganz ähnlich sein wie 150mm/27,5. Aber das Radl wird ja auf 130mm/27,5 ausgelegt und da müsste man wahrscheinlich eher 29/100mm nehmen, um die Geo nicht zusehr zu verändern.
Es stimmt schon, das Ganze ist ein irrsinnig theoretisches Gerede, gell. Aber ich habe halt leider nicht die Kohle, um mir 10 Gabeln 20 LRs anzuschaffen und alles auszuprobieren, außerdem auch keine Werkstatt, in der ich alles mögliche rumbasteln kann... Ich wunder mich eh immer, wieviele Leut hier immer von Ihren Radl-Kellern und Werkstätten sprechen.
Da verspürt man dann den Drang, irgendwie vorher schon zu ergründen, was gehen könnte und was nicht.

Bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt, wie's weitergeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (2. Juli 2014)

Es war mal die Rede von einer 140er Gabel vorne.


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Juli 2014)

Das werden wir noch abstimmen, ich gehe aber auch eher davon aus, dass die community einen federweg 140-150 an der front wählt...


----------



## freetourer (2. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ...
> Aber wir haben ja schon am Anfang gesagt, dass wir evt. eine 29er Variante nachschieben, das wird dann aber ein eigenes Projekt!



Meine Hoffnung liegt auch eher in diesem Nachfolger.


----------



## Kharne (2. Juli 2014)

@supurb-bicycles:
Basti, die FSA ZS49/40 Teile kannste in die Tonne treten, die halten 2-3 Monate, dann kannste die Lagerschalen in die Tonne treten. 49/49 wäre aber super 

Zum Hinterbau: Wie sieht´s aus mit dem verstellbaren Ausfallende ala Scott? Dann kann ja jeder der will 26" LR in der kurzen Einstellung verbauen, solange der Platz im Joke ausreicht.


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles:
> Basti, die FSA ZS49/40 Teile kannste in die Tonne treten, die halten 2-3 Monate, dann kannste die Lagerschalen in die Tonne treten. 49/49 wäre aber super
> 
> Zum Hinterbau: Wie sieht´s aus mit dem verstellbaren Ausfallende ala Scott? Dann kann ja jeder der will 26" LR in der kurzen Einstellung verbauen, solange der Platz im Joke ausreicht.


Ich meinte auch den 49/49, dann hat man die freie Wahl! Tja, der Hinterbau: Die Community hat gegen Optionen abgestimmt und ich würde lieber den Gewichtsvorteil ohne Verstellung nehmen, aber wir diskutieren noch.... schaun mer mal!


----------



## Kharne (2. Juli 2014)

Gut, aber fangt bitte nicht an am Komplettbike diese Schrottsteuersätze zu verbauen


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Gut, aber fangt bitte nicht an am Komplettbike diese Schrottsteuersätze zu verbauen


Das entscheidet im Endeffekt ihr, indem ihr den VK und die Prioritätenliste wählt....


----------



## Kharne (2. Juli 2014)

Nein, das entscheidet ihr. Die EC49/40 kann man durchaus verbauen.


----------



## pezolived (2. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So isses. Viele sind einfach zu faul zu rechnen und sich selber gedanken zu machen was möglich ist.



Das wäre dann mal die Aufgabe für einen wirklich tauglichen Online-Konfigurator - ein Ding, wo man die Optionen reinstopft, wo die Geometrie in Echtzeit mitgeführt wird und wo man im Klartext angezeigt bekommt, was für Folgen das auf die Fahreigenschaften haben wird.
Da bekleckert sich m.E. keiner mit Ruhm, und wenn ich beispielsweise mal bei Alutech-Cycles nachgucke, da finde ich ein paar Fahrräder mit phantasievollen Namen, alle in ähnlichen Fahrsituationen abgebildet, die ich alle einzeln anklicken kann, mich durch die ganzen Ausstattungen wühlen und mir den Wolf suchen kann, ohne auch nur einen einzigen Hinweis darauf zu finden, wofür das Bike überhaupt gedacht und gemacht ist und folglich keine Idee habe, ob das überhaupt was für mich sein könnte. 
Ich habe jetzt nur mal aus naheliegenden Gründen diesen einen Hersteller rausgepickt, aber es ist mehr oder weniger symptomatisch für die ganze Branche. Um wieviel könnte man wohl den Absatz steigern, wenn der Interessent nach dem Besuch der Seite eine Bestätigung erhalten hätte, nach dem Motto:"Jawoll, das ist genau das richtige Fahrrad für dich und deine Ansprüche!"

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Juli 2014)

nene, das wird wohl 49/49 und ob es dann EC oder ZS wird, sehen wir dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (2. Juli 2014)

pezolived schrieb:


> Das wäre dann mal die Aufgabe für einen wirklich tauglichen Online-Konfigurator - ein Ding, wo man die Optionen reinstopft, wo die Geometrie in Echtzeit mitgeführt wird und wo man im Klartext angezeigt bekommt, was für Folgen das auf die Fahreigenschaften haben wird.
> Da bekleckert sich m.E. keiner mit Ruhm, und wenn ich beispielsweise mal bei Alutech-Cycles nachgucke, da finde ich ein paar Fahrräder mit phantasievollen Namen, alle in ähnlichen Fahrsituationen abgebildet, die ich alle einzeln anklicken kann, mich durch die ganzen Ausstattungen wühlen und mir den Wolf suchen kann, ohne auch nur einen einzigen Hinweis darauf zu finden, wofür das Bike überhaupt gedacht und gemacht ist und folglich keine Idee habe, ob das überhaupt was für mich sein könnte.
> Ich habe jetzt nur mal aus naheliegenden Gründen diesen einen Hersteller rausgepickt, aber es ist mehr oder weniger symptomatisch für die ganze Branche. Um wieviel könnte man wohl den Absatz steigern, wenn der Interessent nach dem Besuch der Seite eine Bestätigung erhalten hätte, nach dem Motto:"Jawoll, das ist genau das richtige Fahrrad für dich und deine Ansprüche!"
> 
> ...



Aber wie viele Räder werden mehr verkauft weil jemand nach Kauf von Rad Nr1 feststellt das es nicht ganz das Ding ist und sich noch Rad Nr2 daneben stellt?


----------



## bikerhiker (2. Juli 2014)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> . Aber das Radl wird ja auf 130mm/27,5 ausgelegt





Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Es war mal die Rede von einer 140er Gabel vorne.





supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Das werden wir noch abstimmen, ich gehe aber auch eher davon aus, dass die community einen federweg 140-150 an der front wählt...



Dann empfehle ich Euch, die FAQ anzupassen. 
Dort steht nämlich:
<zitat>

*Warum wird der Federweg des ICB 2.0 auf maximal 130 mm beschränkt?*

Da Alutech zufrieden mit seinen bisherigen Bikes ist, sollen diese nicht durch das ICB ersetzt werden. Stattdessen soll das ICB 2.0 ein Trailbike weniger Federweg als die bisherigen Alutech Bikes werden. Darum ist der Federweg des ICB 2.0 auf 130 mm festgelegt.

</zitat>


----------



## Speziazlizt (2. Juli 2014)

Jap, der Rahmen


----------



## bikerhiker (2. Juli 2014)

... und der Rahmen soll für einen Federweg von max. 130mm ausgelegt / begrenzt werden. *Maximal*. Da macht's dann keinen Sinn, eine 150mm Gabel reinzustecken. Also Federweg ist Federweg. FAQ ist für meine Begriffe mit o.g. Aussagen nicht kompatibel.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Juli 2014)

Es ist vorgesehen vorne etwas mehr Federweg zu verbauen als hinten (wahrscheinlich 140mm Rev oder 150mm Pike). Wenn das für dich keinen Sinn macht, ok. Für viele andere macht es Sinn


----------



## Speziazlizt (2. Juli 2014)

Es soll ja sogar eine 140mm Pike kommen.

Die 140mm Gabel ist eben wegen der größeren Auswahl an Gabeln ins Gespräch gekommen und irgendwo war das mal Konsens. Auch bei den Studien zu den Rahmengeometrien in Linkage und Co wurde von einer 140mm Gabel ausgegangen.


----------



## bikerhiker (2. Juli 2014)

Also, etzat bin ich evtl. renitent, aber: Man lässt über den Federweg erst abstimmen und erwartet sogar, dass die Community 140 - 150mm an der Front wählt, aber der Rahmen wird auf jeden Fall in der Auslegung auf *maximal* *130mm *begrenzt, Hauptsache der Abstand zu den anderen Alutechs bleibt erhalten ?!  - Sorry, aber wenn ich über den Federweg abstimmen lasse und die Mehrheit wünscht 140 oder 150mm, dann lege ich den Rahmen auf den gewünschten Federweg aus. Alles andere führt die Anforderungserhebung ad absurdum, imho.


----------



## Speziazlizt (2. Juli 2014)

Es wurde nie über den Federweg am Rahmen abgestimmt. Dieser wurde durch die Projektleitung festgelegt. Daraufhin kam der Wunsch der Community eine etwas längere Gabel zu verbauen, das sind die Endurogene. Diese Gabel wurde dann eben auf 140mm Federweg festgelegt.


----------



## bikerhiker (2. Juli 2014)

eben @Speziazlizt eben! Man legt am Rahmen den Federweg fest zu einem Zeitpunkt, wo noch nicht die hübsche Pike ins Spiel kam und ehe man sich der großen Verbundenheit mit dem Enduro-Universum gewahr wurde. Jetzt, wo diese neue Fakten auf dem Tisch sind, sollte man sich eben konsequenterweise auch von einer Festlegung verabschieden, die durch die neuen Fakten überholt und damit obsolet geworden ist. Alles andere ist doch Krampf, findest Du nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (2. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> ... längere Gabel ... Endurogene...



Womit die Frage, was eigentlich Enduro ist, endlich schlüssig beantwortet wurde


----------



## Speziazlizt (2. Juli 2014)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> eben @Speziazlizt eben! Man legt am Rahmen den Federweg fest zu einem Zeitpunkt, wo noch nicht die hübsche Pike ins Spiel kam und ehe man sich der großen Verbundenheit mit dem Enduro-Universum gewahr wurde. Jetzt, wo diese neue Fakten auf dem Tisch sind, sollte man sich eben konsequenterweise auch von einer Festlegung verabschieden, die durch die neuen Fakten überholt und damit obsolet geworden ist. Alles andere ist doch Krampf, findest Du nicht?



Ich sehe kein Problem an einem 130mm Rahmen eine 140mm Gabel zu schrauben. Wo siehst du denn das Problem einer etwas längeren Gabel?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Juli 2014)

Yeah, neue Verschwörungstheorie!


----------



## bikerhiker (2. Juli 2014)

passt auf, mein Ding ist, ich würd gern die Option auf vorne 29/120/130mm haben, (hinten 27,5). Jetzt hat ja @supurb-bicycles gemeint, dass 29/120mm in etwa wie 27,5/150mm wären. Jetzt kommen aber die schönen Geo-Diskussionen ins Spiel, z.B. finde ich einen etwas spritzigeren Lenkwinkel von 67° nicht schlecht.

Wenn aber die Rahmen-Geo auf 130mm basieren, versaue ich mir ergo bei 29/120mm, was ja etwa 150mm/27,5 entspricht, z.B. den Lenkwinkel.

Also muss ich wohl, wenn ich das überhaupt richtig kapiert habe, mit irgendwelchen Steuersatz-Lagerschalen rumfummeln, damit ich mit dem Lenkwinkel wieder hinkomme. Außerdem gibt es noch andere geometrischen Veränderungen. Ich meine, ich kann natürlich auch eine 130mm Gabel in eine 100mm-Rennfeile einbauen, aber ich finde, sauber wärs, Rahmen einfach auf gewünschten und beschlossenen Gabelfederweg abstimmen, Ängste vor evtl. zu geringen Abständen zu den eigenen Bikes über Bord schmeißen, würde glaube ich eh kein Problem sein, und gut ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> nene, das wird wohl 49/49 und ob es dann EC oder ZS wird, sehen wir dann!



Top 

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Juli 2014)

Wir haben nur den Federweg des Rahmens abgefragt und abgestimmt, die Gabel war bisher noch gar nicht Gegenstand irgendwelcher Abstimmungen. Grundsätzlich spricht doch absolut nichts gegen eine 140/150mm Gabel in Kombination mit einem 130er Heck, oder?
Ganz im Gegenteil, je länger die gabel in´der Grundversion ist (wobei sie vermutlich max 150mm lhaben wird), desto leichter fällt es dir doch, eine geeignete 29er kombo zu verbauen... natürlich wird die Geometrie auf die entsprechende Gabellänge optimiert, der Vergleich zum 100mm Fully mit 150er Gabel hinkt also!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (2. Juli 2014)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> passt auf, mein Ding ist, ich würd gern die Option auf vorne 29/120/130mm haben



Na dann passt doch alles 



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wir haben nur den Federweg des Rahmens abgefragt und abgestimmt, die Gabel war bisher noch gar nicht Gegenstand irgendwelcher Abstimmungen. Grundsätzlich speicht och absolut nichts gegen eine 140/150mm Gabel in Kombination mit einem 130er Heck, oder?
> Ganz im Gegenteil, je länger die gabel in´der Grundversion ist (wobei sie vermutlich max 150mm lhaben wird), desto leichter fällt es dir doch, eine geeignete 29er kombo zu verbauen... natürlich wird die Geometrie auf die entsprechende Gabellänge optimiert, der Vergleich zum 100mm Fully mit 150er Gabel hinkt also!
> Gruß, Basti



Danke - mir wollte er es bislang nicht so recht glauben


----------



## bikerhiker (2. Juli 2014)

ohje, passt auf, mir schwant Schlimmes. Ich bin einem riesigen Missverständnis aufgesessen. Ich klärs lieber nicht auf. Vergesst alles, was ich geschrieben habe. Könnt ihr ruhig Alles löschen. War heut ein anstrengender Tag, hüstl. Alles gut.


----------



## Plumpssack (3. Juli 2014)

Ich halte das Thema Gabellänge für abstimmungswürdig. Ob der Rahmen nun für 130mm oder 150mm ausgelegt wird ändert denke ich schon einiges an der Charakteristik des Bikes.
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann wurde sich in den letzten Antworten in diesem Thread auf Basis der Meinung von wenigen Leuten für eine "längerhubige" Gabel entschieden?

Vielleicht interpretiere ich das ganze auch falsch. Würde mich über eine Aufklärung freuen.

Edit: Um noch eine Meinung zu dem Thema beizutragen:
Ich für mich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich mehr Federweg vorne unharmonisch fährt. In der Regel halte ich es für sinnvoller am Hinterbau mehr SAG zu fahren (siehe Downhillbikes). Ich kann nicht sagen, weshalb, aber ich finde es fühlt sich einfach besser an.


----------



## Kharne (3. Juli 2014)

Entschieden wurde noch garnix. Basti hat ja schon gesagt, dass über das Thema abgestimmt werden soll.


----------



## veraono (3. Juli 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich halte das Thema Gabellänge für abstimmungswürdig....
> Vielleicht interpretiere ich das ganze auch falsch. Würde mich über eine Aufklärung freuen.





supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Das werden wir noch abstimmen, ich gehe aber auch eher davon aus, dass die community einen federweg 140-150 an der front wählt...


... 
Ich denke auch irgendwas um 140-150mm wirds so oder so


----------



## veraono (3. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wir haben nur den Federweg des Rahmens abgefragt und abgestimmt, die Gabel war bisher noch gar nicht Gegenstand irgendwelcher Abstimmungen.


Das stimmt nicht ganz, es wurde zwar ausführlich unter den Usern diskutiert, der Federweg des Hinterbaus war aber letztlich klar vorgegeben, ohne Abstimmung (oder ich war gerade in einem Paralleluniversum unterwegs ).


----------



## Kerosin0815 (3. Juli 2014)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> eben @Speziazlizt eben! Man legt am Rahmen den Federweg fest zu einem Zeitpunkt, wo noch nicht die hübsche Pike ins Spiel kam und ehe man sich der großen Verbundenheit mit dem Enduro-Universum gewahr wurde. Jetzt, wo diese neue Fakten auf dem Tisch sind, sollte man sich eben konsequenterweise auch von einer Festlegung verabschieden, die durch die neuen Fakten überholt und damit obsolet geworden ist. Alles andere ist doch Krampf, findest Du nicht?




Enduro Universum...hübsche Pike...oh mann  

Das ICB braucht keine Endurogene.Ein Trailbike soll es doch werden..oder ?
Wozu dann ne 150 mm Gabel ?
120 -130 mm vorne sind für ein Trailbike völlig ausreichend.
Jetzt muss die Kiste in Richtung 150 mm gebracht werden ?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juli 2014)

Naja, die meisten Gabeln aus dem 120mm-Segment sind eher im Tourersegment angesiedelt und performen auch so. Ok, ne Rev RCT3 wäre noch Ok für das was unter anderem Basti mit dem Bike vor hat. Als Dämpfer war schon der DB-Inline im Gespräch, da passt keine Sektor RL dazu. Die performanten Gabeln finden sich nunmal derzeit bei den Enduros, warum sollte man da nicht zugreifen?


----------



## IceQ- (3. Juli 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Enduro Universum...hübsche Pike...oh mann
> 
> Das ICB braucht keine Endurogene.Ein Trailbike soll es doch werden..oder ?
> Wozu dann ne 150 mm Gabel ?
> ...



Ich sehe kein Problem mit einem Bike, dass von 130-150mm empfohlenen Gabelweg hat. Persönlich würde ich aber auch bei 140mm eine grenze ziehen, weil wir sonst wieder sehr stark in Richtung "Enduro bla bla" abrutschen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (3. Juli 2014)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Persönlich würde ich aber auch bei 140mm eine grenze ziehen



Genau so. Wegen der größeren Auswahl und nun mal besseren Gabeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (3. Juli 2014)

Ich bin mit meiner Revelation für den Einsatzzweck zufrieden aber ich bein auch nicht gerade ein Schwergewicht..


----------



## foreigner (4. Juli 2014)

Keine Angst, wir müssen nicht wegen 150g Dämpfungstechnik von gestern nehmen. Laut nuts ist es kein Problem, dass wir eine 140mm Pike bekommen. Pike, Mattoc, Deville AM und Co. sind für das Bike eigentlich Ideal. Leicht, super Federungstechnik und auch steif und robust genug. Ob die Pike eine echte Enduro Gabel ist und nicht nur eine auf Enduro getrimmte aufgemotzte Allmountaingabel (Für mich ist sie das, 15mm Achse, usw.), darüber könnte man jetzt auch noch streiten. Können wir gerne aber auch lassen.
Aber eine aufemotzte CC und Tourengabel brauch´s nun wirklich nicht sein.

140-150mm fände ich super. Das Bike soll ja kein Standard-Tourer und -Allmountain sein, sondern eindeutig besser bergab gehen. Das war auch so klar definiert. Dafür ist eine wirklich potente Gabel unerlässlich.
Und was spricht gegen 140-150mm? Nichts. Die Geometrie kann man darauf anpassen. Mit gut 1,8kg sind die Gabeln leicht. Man kann sie auch wunderbar straff abstimmen, hat dann aber Reserven im Downhill. An das Bike was anderes als Pike, Mattoc und Co. zu bauen, würde das Bike schlichtweg nur beschneiden, nichts anderes. Und das wäre doch sicher nicht der Sinn der Sache. Eine 140-150mm Gabel erweitert den Einsatzbereich und verbessert die Dowhillqualitäten und Fähigkeit Landungen, etc. wegzustecken, ohne dass man Einschränkungen auf anderer Seite in kauf nehemen muss. Also, eigentlich klare Sache.

Mein Favorit wäre übrigens die Mattoc. Super Gabel und günstig, dazu würde die etwas linerarere Kennlinie im Vergleich zur Pike sich super für das Trailbike eignen, da man diese dann insgesamt etwas straffer abstimmen kann, aber dennoch den Federweg nutzt. Den Durchschlagsschutz kann man aber trotzdem super einstellen, ohne schon Progression bei der Hälfte des Federwegs zu haben. Die Ideale Gabel für das Bike!


----------



## Plumpssack (4. Juli 2014)

Mein Traum wäre eine 130mm Mattoc.. ob das Bike jetzt für eine 130mm Revelation oder eine 140mm Pike ausgelegt wird ist mir egal. Ich würds nur schade finden wenns in in Richtung 150mm Lyrik/36 gehen würde (Optimierung auf 150mm würde mir persönlich auch nicht gefallen aber hier gehts ja nicht nur um mich)


----------



## Scili (4. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich das so sehe, müsste die Optimierung der Geo bei 140 mm liegen.
130 mm Minimum für die Schotterpistenfahrer und Bewohner der 2m-Regel Gebiete und 150 mm für die, die das "mehr" brauchen. Die goldene Mitte hat dann 140mm und ne runtergetravelte Pike.

Lyrik war mal so wie ich das sehe... das pornöse Innenleben der Pike in Kombi mit dem Gewicht legt den Fokus doch auf die meisten Wünsche hier. Wenig Hub hinten, jedoch gut abstimmbar und ein weiterer Schritt, um nicht bei 14 kg bei dem Bike zu landen.

Das höherpreisige Modell dann mit 150mm Edelgabel als "Vert-Trailer" oder das günstigste Modell mit Mattoc 150 mm für die jungen Wilden. (da schauen viele auf die Daten/Federwege und bestimmen daran die Quali des Bikes)

Bei 130 mm hinten finde ich die 15 mm Achse vorne gar nicht mal so schlimm.
Das Bike wird ja nicht so beansprucht wie n Enduro und soll ja keine Bikepark- Freigabe erhalten.


----------



## foreigner (4. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Bei 130 mm hinten finde ich die 15 mm Achse vorne gar nicht mal so schlimm.
> Das Bike wird ja nicht so beansprucht wie n Enduro und soll ja keine Bikepark- Freigabe erhalten.



Das verstehe ich nicht. Wo man Steifigkeit am meisten bemerkt sind hart und schnell gefahrene Kurven oder Schräghänge. Die will ich mit einem Trailbike nicht langsamer fahren, als mit einem Enduro. Da macht es einen Unterschied ob ich eine steife 140er Pike mit oder gar Deville AM am Bike habe, oder eine weiche Revelation. Ich bin kein Schwergewicht, aber das merke selbst ich deutlich.
Bikeparkfreigabe wird es genauso wenig geben wie beim ICB 1, weil sie schlichtweg blödsinnig ist.


----------



## Scili (4. Juli 2014)

hat ne Pike 20 mm? Dann hab ich mich da schlichtweg vertan.
https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/pike-rc#specs

15 mm

Das Ding und nen polierten Hauptrahmen.

Die Pike ist aufgrund der schönsten Farbkombi  in 3-5 Jahren auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt 50 EUR mehr wert als die Konkurrenz 

Batman würde Pike aufm Trail fahren...

Auf dem neuen Orange (gäbe es ne echte 26" Option) käme für mich die dünne Achse natürlich nicht in Frage.


----------



## Jierdan (4. Juli 2014)

eine Gabel wie die gute alte Pike 454 mit aktueller Technik - das wärs halt!


----------



## Scili (4. Juli 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> eine Gabel wie die gute alte Pike 454 mit aktueller Technik - das wärs halt!


Alle guten, aktuellen Rahmen mit dem richtigen Rad- Zollmass... DAS wärs auch


----------



## foreigner (4. Juli 2014)

Die Pike hat eine 15mm Achse. Sie hat aber auch 35mm Standrohre und wurde grundsätzlich so ausgelegt, dass sie trotz der 15mm Achse kaum Steifigkeitsnachteile gegenüber einer Lyrik hat. Bei der Pike stand Steifigkeit weit oben im Lastenheft. Das kann man von den hochgetravelten CC Gabeln jetzt nicht unbedingt behaupten.
Rein optisch wäre ich für eine Feuerwehr-rote Mattoc, aber Geschmacksache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (4. Juli 2014)

Thx für die Info... hab die detaillierten Diskussionen um die Fähigkeiten und Specs der aktuellen Pike nicht mitbekommen.
Bin erst seit 2-3 Wochen wieder aufm Bike- Trip nach 1 Jahr Pause  Weil das, was ein Hersteller so an seinem Produkt preist... darauf geb ich 0,nichts mehr.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Thx für die Info... hab die detaillierten Diskussionen um die Fähigkeiten und Specs der aktuellen Pike nicht mitbekommen.
> Bin erst seit 2-3 Wochen wieder aufm Bike- Trip nach 1 Jahr Pause  Weil das, was der Hersteller so an der Gabel preist... darauf geb ich 0,nichts mehr.



Dann laß dich mal aufklären. Ale Gabeln sind steifer und und gleichzeitig leichter geworden. Deswegen gibt es keine Coil mehr, bzw. die Gabeln bei gleichem Federweg sind mittlerweile exorbitant schwerer, im Vergleich gesehen...haben halt ihr altes Gewicht behalten.
Keiner der großen Hersteller, durch die Bank, traut sich bei seine neuen Gabel bis 180mm Federweg eine Coilversion zu bringen. Da kannst dir jetzt Gedanken machen warum 

G.


----------



## Scili (4. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Keiner der großen Hersteller, durch die Bank, traut sich bei seine neuen Gabel bis 180mm Federweg eine Coilversion zu bringen. Da kannst dir jetzt Gedanken machen warum
> 
> G.



"- Verschwörung! 

1. Die 200 Gramm Zusatzgewicht am Vorderrad müssen halt künstlich wieder auf das Gesamtgewichtsniveau von 2010-12 gebracht werden?
2. Steigende Metallpreise?
3. Wenn man (seit 2013) z.B. in Willingen nen Freerider mieten will bekommt man n Luftfahrwerk -> Die Masse ist mittlerweile so verblödet wie die Autofahrer?

Bike: "Luft oder Stahlfahrwerk machen keinen Unterschied mehr" "27,5" ist genau das, was ich immer brauchte. Die Hersteller können ja nicht irren!"
Auto: "Elektrische Lenkung = Fortschritt", "aus 1 L Hubraum 150 PS quetschen senkt den Verbrauch ausserhalb der Normrunden", "Mein Toyota IQ kann ich mir ohne Rückfahrkamera und autom. Einparkhilfe nicht mehr vorstellen",
"wenn ich machmal bei 80 hinterm Brummi einschlafe vibriert mein Spurhalteassistent nur statt zu lenken"


----------



## nuts (4. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> "- Verschwörung!
> 
> 3. Wenn man (seit 2013) z.B. in Willingen nen Freerider mieten will bekommt man n Luftfahrwerk -> Die Masse ist mittlerweile so verblödet wie die Autofahrer?



An Leihbikes kann ich das ehrlich geSAGt sogar nachvollziehen 



Scili schrieb:


> Auto: "Elektrische Lenkung = Fortschritt"



Du meinst EPS (Electric Power Steering)? Das würde ich sogar unterschreiben. Die anderen Geschichten nicht, da bin ich Bei Dir.


----------



## Scili (4. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> An Leihbikes kann ich das ehrlich geSAGt sogar nachvollziehen


Jahaa...  Wunderte mich schon, dass der Herr am Tel. vorab nur meinte: Einer hat 100 kg und einer 75 kg? Kein Problem. Das stellen wir dann kurz vor der Abfahrt ein 

Ich dachte nur: Krass.. muss n verdammt schneller Mechaniker sein, dass der die Federn so fix tauschen kann... lol!



nuts schrieb:


> Du meinst EPS? Das würde ich sogar unterschreiben. Die anderen Geschichten nicht, da bin ich Bei Dir.


Du meist sicher ESP ^^ Solange es abschaltbar bleibt hab ich da auch nix gegen.
Nein... ich meine rein elektrische Lenkungen ohne Feedback von der Strasse und nem seltsam synthetischen Lenkgefühl.
Diese Seuche greift sogar schon bis zu Autos wie den aktuellen 911er/Panamera um sich.
Quasi "Steer- by - Wire"
Eine gute hydraulische Lenkung ist das Mass der Dinge. "Es existiert eine mechanische Verbindung zwischen Lenkrad und Lenkgestänge"
EDIT: EPS ist nicht eindeutig das, was ich meinte... ich rede von aktuellsten Lenkungen der Luxusklassen, die sämtliches Gefühl vermissen lassen.
In meinem Cay R ist wohl eine der letzten und besten Lenkungen verbaut, die es je gab... seufz... die Welt geht den Bach hinunter *heul*
Hinterzimmer- Off-Off-topic Ende


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> An Leihbikes kann ich das ehrlich geSAGt sogar nachvollziehen
> .



  ....jetzt müßten die meißten Bikeverleiher nur noch wissen das man den Luftdruck verändern kann 


ESP=Auto
EPS=Raumschiff Enterprise 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerhiker (4. Juli 2014)

@LB Jörg Und warum trauen sich die Hersteller nicht, die Coil Versionen weiter zu entwickeln, sodass diese auch leichter würden?


----------



## Jierdan (4. Juli 2014)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> @LB Jörg Und warum trauen sich die Hersteller nicht, die Coil Versionen weiter zu entwickeln, sodass diese auch leichter würden?



Weil Luftdämpfung inzwischen so gut funktioniert, dass die Stahlfeder keinen nennenswerten Performancevorteil mehr bringt - aber zusätzliches Gewicht. Ist imho schon seit grob 2009 so. Eine Feder wird immer mehr wiegen als keine Feder.


----------



## freetourer (4. Juli 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Weil Luftdämpfung inzwischen so gut funktioniert, dass die Stahlfeder keinen nennenswerten Performancevorteil mehr bringt - aber zusätzliches Gewicht. Ist imho schon seit grob 2009 so. Eine Feder wird immer mehr wiegen als keine Feder.



Das dann aber - wenn überhaupt - auch nur, wenn man nicht besonders leicht oder eben sehr schwer ist. Mindestens in diesen Fällen ist Coil immer überlegen. Ansonsten kann man sich mittlerweile auf Touren einigermaßen mit Luft abfinden.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (4. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Die Pike ist aufgrund der schönsten Farbkombi  in 3-5 Jahren auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt 50 EUR mehr wert als die Konkurrenz
> 
> Batman würde Pike aufm Trail fahren...
> 
> Auf dem neuen Orange (gäbe es ne echte 26" Option) käme für mich die dünne Achse natürlich nicht in Frage.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2014)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> @LB Jörg Und warum trauen sich die Hersteller nicht, die Coil Versionen weiter zu entwickeln, sodass diese auch leichter würden?



Weil die Zielgruppe den Leichtbau reihenweise zerlegen würden. Und die jetzigen Coilvarianten selbst mit 800g Mehrgewicht, wobei fast 500g davon im Casting stecken, eine halbwärtszeit von nur einem Jahr aufweisen. Wie will man das dann bei 2350g, was zum Beispiel eine neue FOX Van 180 wiegen würde, auf die technische Reihe bekommen

Wobei die neue Luftfox ja scheinbar wirklich gut zu fubnktionieren scheint. Aber zu behaupten das seit 2009 eine Luftgabel die gleiche Gesamtperformace hat wie eine Stahlfedergabel...huihui, das zeugt schon von Selbsvertrauen 

G.


----------



## bikerhiker (4. Juli 2014)

Also ich oute mich hier mal als Coil-Fan. Für mich ist Ansprechen unerreicht. Vllt. sollte ich dazu sagen in Kombination mit der leichten Einstellbarkeit


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2014)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> Also ich oute mich hier mal als Coil-Fan. Für mich ist Ansprechen unerreicht. Vllt. sollte ich dazu sagen in Kombination mit der leichten Einstellbarkeit



Zum Trailheizen wird man bei Luft kaum noch einen Unterschied zur Coil merken. Aber radeln besteht halt net nur aus Trail heizen. 
Solang ich nur 350g Mehrgewicht rumschleppen muß, werd deswegen auch nicht auf die Metalfeder verzichten.

G.


----------



## Plumpssack (4. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so sehe, müsste die Optimierung der Geo bei 140 mm liegen.
> 130 mm Minimum für die Schotterpistenfahrer und Bewohner der 2m-Regel Gebiete und 150 mm für die, die das "mehr" brauchen. Die goldene Mitte hat dann 140mm und ne runtergetravelte Pike.


Ich bin sicherlich kein Schotterpistenfahrer, sondern bewege ein Gambler und ein Ironhorse 6point. Weil mir das 6point auf too much ist (auch auf Touren bei denen ich Bikeparkstrecken als Abfahrten habe etc.) hätte ich gerne ein robustes 130mm Bike. Für alle Arten von Trails im Mittelgebirge und für Transalps mit hohem Trailanteil. Da möchte ich erstens keine 150mm Gabel mehr überall hochstrampeln (wie am 6point) und zweitens ist mir mein 6point häufig zu Sänftenmäßig. Ich hätte gerne ein direktes 130mm Trailfully, mit dem jede Wurzel zum Absprung werden kann. Wenns mal verblockt ist fahre ich halt langsamer (oder ein anderes Fahrrad), auf Geschwindigkeit bergab kommts mir bei dem Bike nicht an, sondern Spass.

Wenn das Bike jetzt aber bei 140mm einen 67/68° Lenkwinkel bekommt, dann bin ich bei 130mm FW (passend zum Hinterbau) bei 68/69°, was meines Erachtens nicht mehr wirklich in das Konzept des aggressiven Trailbikes passt.

Zusammengefasst heißt das, dass ich es hier sehr schwierig und nicht zielführend finde einen Kompromiss einzugehen, sondern dass über die von der Gesamtheit des Forums gewünschte Gabeleinbaulänge abgestimmt werden sollte.

Edit zum Thema Air/Coil:
Ich habe am Gambler eine Dorado (Air) und die kann sehr gut mit dem Revox im Heck mithalten.
In meinem 6point hatte ich mal einen Vivid für Bikeparkbesuche aber habe ihn wieder rausgeschmissen weil er das doppelte Gewicht gegenüber dem Evolver ISX definitiv nicht wert war. Dementsprechend ist es für mich keine Frage, dass an einem Trailbike, dass bei einem leichten Aufbau bei ca. 12kg liegen könnte, ein Luftfahrwerk die sinnvollere Option ist. Das Bike soll doch keine Sänfte für maximale Geschwindigkeiten bergab werden. Wir haben ja nicht umsonst für einen (leichten) Eingelenger abgestimmt.


----------



## berkel (4. Juli 2014)

Auf nicht zu ruppigen Singletrails war mein altes Banshee Spitfire V1 (66,5° LW, tiefes Tretlager, Hinterbau hätte kürzer sein können) mit hart abgestimmter DT EXM 150 Gabel (effektiv 110-120mm FW, "Ist da jetzt der Lockout drin?" ) genial! Gerade für die Feierabendrunde macht ein straffes Bike mit aktiver Fahrweise viel mehr Spaß. Nur bei Mehrtagesurlauben in grobem Gelände, oder Shutteln hatte es für mich zu wenig Komfort/Sicherheit und das war der Grund es zu ersetzen.
Meist baut man ja eine längere Gabel ein um den Lenkwinkel flacher zu machen weil einem die Originalgeometrie nicht passt. Ich würde daher die Geometrie beim ICB 2.0 gleich auf eine kurze Gabel auslegen.


----------



## Plumpssack (4. Juli 2014)

Ne 130mm Mattoc wär halt mein Traum. Genau die richtige Menge qualitativer Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (4. Juli 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich bin sicherlich kein Schotterpistenfahrer, sondern bewege ein Gambler und ein Ironhorse 6point. Weil mir das 6point auf too much ist (auch auf Touren bei denen ich Bikeparkstrecken als Abfahrten habe etc.) hätte ich gerne ein robustes 130mm Bike. Für alle Arten von Trails im Mittelgebirge und für Transalps mit hohem Trailanteil. Da möchte ich erstens keine 150mm Gabel mehr überall hochstrampeln (wie am 6point) und zweitens ist mir mein 6point häufig zu Sänftenmäßig. Ich hätte gerne ein direktes 130mm Trailfully, mit dem jede Wurzel zum Absprung werden kann. Wenns mal verblockt ist fahre ich halt langsamer (oder ein anderes Fahrrad), auf Geschwindigkeit bergab kommts mir bei dem Bike nicht an, sondern Spass.


Alles ne Frage des Setups der Gabel. Kauf Dir ne Talas und Du hast bei versprochenen 160 mm effektiv um die 130 mm nutzbaren Federweg 


Plumpssack schrieb:


> Wenn das Bike jetzt aber bei 140mm einen 67/68° Lenkwinkel bekommt, dann bin ich bei 130mm FW (passend zum Hinterbau) bei 68/69°, was meines Erachtens nicht mehr wirklich in das Konzept des aggressiven Trailbikes passt.


Lenkwinkel lassen sich doch nach Wunsch ändern? Sehe da kein Prob.


Plumpssack schrieb:


> Edit zum Thema Air/Coil:
> Ich habe am Gambler eine Dorado (Air) und die kann sehr gut mit dem Revox im Heck mithalten.
> In meinem 6point hatte ich mal einen Vivid für Bikeparkbesuche aber habe ihn wieder rausgeschmissen weil er das doppelte Gewicht gegenüber dem Evolver ISX definitiv nicht wert war. Dementsprechend ist es für mich keine Frage, dass an einem Trailbike, dass bei einem leichten Aufbau bei ca. 12kg liegen könnte, ein Luftfahrwerk die sinnvollere Option ist. Das Bike soll doch keine Sänfte für maximale Geschwindigkeiten bergab werden. Wir haben ja nicht umsonst für einen (leichten) Eingelenger abgestimmt.


12 kg seh ich auch als guten Wert bei so geringem Federweg. Irgendwo muss ja auch n Vorteil bei rauskommen.
Selbstverständlich ist Luft das sinnvollere Fahrwerk bei so nem Einsatzbereich.
Denke nicht, dass die Community den Cane Creek Coil hier gemeint hat als Topvariante beim hinteren Dämpfer ,)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Denke nicht, dass die Community den Cane Creek Coil hier gemeint hat als Topvariante beim hinteren Dämpfer ,)



CaneCreek Inline


----------



## Scili (4. Juli 2014)

Zitat - Salat, @Lt.AnimalMother 

Geenau. Der Inline


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Juli 2014)

Auch Salat kann lecker sein.


----------



## PamA2013 (6. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Auch Salat kann lecker sein.



Von Salat schrumpft der Bizeps man!


----------



## Kharne (6. Juli 2014)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen...
Man darf halt nicht nur Salat futtern, dazu gehört ein saftiges Steak!


----------



## PamA2013 (6. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen...
> Man darf halt nicht nur Salat futtern, dazu gehört ein saftiges Steak!



Pics or did not happen!


----------



## Kharne (6. Juli 2014)

Soll ich jetzt ein Bild von Kolle´s Bizeps posten oder nicht?


----------



## nuts (7. Juli 2014)

folgende Optionen wollen wir für den Gabelfederweg (die Einbaulänge) stellen. Denke das passt so ungefähr als mittelwert der verschiedenen Fabrikate?!





Und folgende Gabeln haben wir OEM-mäßig verfügbar (natürlich RockShox Sektor, nicht Fox Sektor, Fehler gerade korrigiert):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (7. Juli 2014)

Was ist denn mit den Formula, MZ oder BOS Gabeln?

edit: die Formula hatte ich nach den ganzen Fox übersehen!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Juli 2014)

@nuts 
Ihr solltet noch dazu schreiben mit welchem Steuersatz das Bike in Serie kommen soll. EC oder IC unten? Wenn man die 140er mit EC verbaut würden die 150er mit IC problemlos passen, mit ner 130er und EC wird es dann etwas steiler im Winkel.


----------



## Kharne (7. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß ich wiederhole mich, aber wenn 49/49 Steuerror, dann EC, ZS49/40 hält nicht lange und mit integrierten Steuersätzen braucht ihr garnicht erst anzufangen!


----------



## Speziazlizt (7. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich wiederhole mich, aber wenn 49/49 Steuerror, dann EC, ZS49/40 hält nicht lange und mit integrierten Steuersätzen braucht ihr garnicht erst anzufangen!



EC = extern

49/49 = durchmesser von Steuerrohr? 1,5" durchgehend?

Aber was ist dann ZS 49/40?


----------



## Kharne (7. Juli 2014)

49er Steuerrohr mit eingepressten, innenliegenden Lagerschalen für tapered Schaft.


----------



## Kharne (7. Juli 2014)

@nuts:

Die Tabelle stimmt nicht. Fox 32 hat bei 150mm EBH 521mm A2C, die Rev hat da ~531mm.

Ausserdem wollte doch keiner Magerquarkgabeln, oder?

Also zuerst die Abstimmung nach der Gabel (Magerquark Fox 32/Rev/Minute/Epicon oder eben 34/36/Auron/Mattoc/35...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (7. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Also zuerst die Abstimmung nach der Gabel (Magerquark Fox 32/Rev/Minute/Epicon oder eben 34/36/Auron/Mattoc/35...)




Aber da es sowohl als auch in verschieden Federwegseinstellung/Längen gibt ist die oben aufgeführte Abstimmung sinnvoller. So kann man sich z.B. bei 140mm eben eine Pike oder Revelaiton oder oder oder verbauen. Bis auf die 130mm Option sind ja auch alle Gabeln eigentlich verfügbar.


----------



## ONE78 (7. Juli 2014)

Jetzt geht's doch erstmal um die geo, sprich einbauhöhe. Ob die gabel dann dick oder dünn ist, ist ja dabei egal.


----------



## nuts (7. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> @nuts:
> 
> Die Tabelle stimmt nicht. Fox 32 hat bei 150mm EBH 521mm A2C, die Rev hat da ~531mm.



Stimmt - wenn Du von 26" sprichst. Wir haben aber 27.5" Laufräder, und deshalb habe ich die Einbaulängen von 27.5"-Gabeln genommen.

Ob dick oder dünn ist wie gesagt für die Länge egal. 

Ob extern oder intern: Wir wollen beides ermöglichen und das entscheiden, wenn die Reach-Wünsche (in der nächsten Geo-Umfrage) draußen sind.


----------



## Kharne (7. Juli 2014)

Ne 27,5" Fox baut mal eben 2cm höher als das 26" Pendant? Ok.


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Juli 2014)

Die Gabelliste hat ja keinerlei Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit, wir wollten nur zeigen, welche Optionen in den unterschiedlichen Federwegsbereichen zur Verfügung stehen. Wenn wir zur Spezifikation kommen, werden wir alle Hersteller berücksichtigen, die sich im Projekt engarieren.


----------



## RedSKull (12. Juli 2014)

Haha, hab gerade die Diskussion um die Sitzrohrlänge in einem anderen Thread gelesen. Man könnte es doch auch wie bei Nicolai machen, das Sitzrohr recht lang lassen und die Anleitung rausgeben, wie man es fachgerecht kürzt. 

Hab ich bei meinem 2002er Bass DH so praktiziert und das 500er Sitzrohr um drei Zentimeter gekürzt.
Das war für den Einsatz als Freerider. Jetzt im Enduro und Trailbike Einsatz wären mir die drei Zentimeter egal. Wobei die Optik jetzt auch besser ist.





Fährt immernoch so rum, mit seinen 135mm Federweg und den 425er Kettenstreben.
Das einzige was stört sind der flache Sitzwinkel und das hohe Gewicht (und vielleicht das hohe Tretlager).


----------



## mw.dd (20. Juli 2014)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/felt-bicycles-559-endurrad-enduro-specific-wheelsize-2014.html

Die haben meine Idee geklaut...


----------



## veraono (20. Juli 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/felt-bicycles-559-endurrad-enduro-specific-wheelsize-2014.html


----------



## codit (20. Juli 2014)

Ich bin ja auch ein 27.5 Hater, muss aber schon fragen was der 3,5 Monate alte Pinkbike-Juxbeitrag jetzt soll.
Davon abgesehen begrüße ich dessen Intention!


----------



## woorscht (22. Juli 2014)

aloha,
da ja einige von einem ICB in RAW gesprochen haben und darauf hinwiesen, dass es unterschiedliche nuancen gibt, würde ich jetzt gerne mal wissen, was es da so gibt.
kann da jmd weiterhelfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PamA2013 (22. Juli 2014)

Raw ist ohne gleitcreme und oder spucke.

An sonsten würde ich sagen alu gebürstet, oder alu poliert. ohne beschichtung halt, im besten fall klarlack


----------



## woorscht (22. Juli 2014)

was ist denn dat hier für ein typ:
http://fanatikbike.com/merchant/1547/images/zoom/13-frame-uzzi-raw-011.jpg

sieht irgendwie dreckiger aus als die anderen vertreter dieser art - ich mag das!


----------



## Kharne (22. Juli 2014)

Raw mit Patina. Sprich ohne Klarlack en Weilchen gefahren.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juli 2014)

Nach meiner Auffassung ist RAW mit Klarlack nicht RAW.


----------



## veraono (22. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nach meiner Auffassung ist RAW mit Klarlack nicht RAW.


Genau, das ist wie Kaffee ohne Zucker (mit Süßstoff)


----------



## Scili (23. Juli 2014)

@woorscht Es gibt Raw unbehandelt, Raw gebürstet oder auch poliert. Raw ist ohne Klarlack. Blankes Alu. Poliert ist teuer, da es nicht maschinell gemacht wird sondern von Hand. Unbehandelt ist natürlich am günstigsten. Alu oxidiert wenn es mit Schweiss etc in Kontakt kommt (Klarlack konserviert und schützt) und es bildet sich ne schöne Patina. Ob man diesen matten, unbehandelten Look oder den edlen, polierten Look mag ist Geschmacks- und  (vor allem) Geldfrage


----------



## woorscht (23. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## nuts (24. Juli 2014)

Alternative zur Handpolitur: Man kann auch Kugelpolieren. Da wird der Rahmen prinzipiell in eine Badewanne voller kleiner perfekter Stahlkugeln gelegt und der ganze Spaß dann eine ganze Weile durchgeschüttelt. Danach ist das Ding poliert. Weil eine Badewanne voller kleiner perfekter Stahlkugeln aber ganz schön teuer ist, macht es das auch nicht wirklich billiger


----------



## Scili (25. Juli 2014)

Hatte ich vergessen. Thx @nuts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (26. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Alternative zur Handpolitur: Man kann auch Kugelpolieren. Da wird der Rahmen prinzipiell in eine Badewanne voller kleiner perfekter Stahlkugeln gelegt und der ganze Spaß dann eine ganze Weile durchgeschüttelt. Danach ist das Ding poliert. Weil eine Badewanne voller kleiner perfekter Stahlkugeln aber ganz schön teuer ist, macht es das auch nicht wirklich billiger


Die Kugeln nutzen sich dabei nicht ab, daher ist das Medium nicht der Kostentreiber sondern der Maschinenstundensatz.
Man kann auch mit Kunststoff- oder Keramikkörpern polieren, das läuft alles unter Gleitschleiftechnik.
Rösler und Walther-Trowal sind die Marktführer und bieten das in allen Nuancen auch als Dienstleistung an.
Ich kenn da noch jemanden, der aus einer Techniologieentwicklung ein paar hundert Kilo polierte Edelstahlkugeln hat. Die waren auch mal als Medium in nem großen, runden, wackelnden Rösler-Bottich 
Ich glaub aber nicht, dass der die mal in Kontakt mit Aluminium bringen möchte.


----------



## Fladder72 (26. Juli 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich kenn da noch jemanden, der aus einer Techniologieentwicklung ein paar hundert Kilo polierte Edelstahlkugeln hat.


Was macht er damit? Drin' baden?


----------



## slowbeat (26. Juli 2014)

Fladder72 schrieb:


> Was macht er damit? Drin' baden?


Ich glaub nicht, dass das bequem wäre.
Das Zeug ist eingelagert bis der (patentierte) Prozess in Serie eingeführt wird.


----------



## Fladder72 (26. Juli 2014)

Sorry für's OT, hatte aber genau das hier vor Augen...


----------



## Dakeyras (26. Juli 2014)

Fladder72 schrieb:


> Sorry für's OT, hatte aber genau das hier vor Augen...



 genau das ging mir auch durch den Kopf, war nur zu faul umd den spot rauszusuchen


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2014)

Den Rahmen für 30 Sekunden in eine Kugelmühle und fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (2. August 2014)

Hat zwar 150mm, aber irgendwie ist das für mich optisch DAS Trailbike schlechthin - mit durchaus interessanten Detaillösungen:






META V4 AM - R: Specs:

• Frame: Aluminum, 150mm travel, META V4 AM
• Wheel size: 27.5"
• Bottom Bracket: BB92 Pressfit, ISCG 05 tabs
• Front derailleur option: High, direct mount adapter
• Fork: RockShox Pike RCT3 Solo Air, 160mm
• Shock: RockShox Monarch RT3, 150mm
• Drivetrain: SRAM X1 1x11 speed
• Wheelset: Alpha 27.5: tubeless ready
• Seatpost: KS Lev Integra 125mm dropper post
• Weight _(frame only - no shock)_ 3.0 kg
• MSRP: 3299 € _(USD TBD)_

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/commen...m-suspension-platform-for-the-meta-range.html


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. August 2014)

Das Ding hat meiner Ansicht nach eine Detaillösung die echt unschön werden könnte. Das Gewinde für den Dämpferbolzen ist in die Dämpferaufnahme geschnitten die ein tragendes Teil des Rahmens ist. Wenn das aus irgendeinem Grund hops geht hat man ein dickes Problem.


----------



## Fladder72 (2. August 2014)

Gibt's auch als Meta V4 Trail mit 120mm
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/11245010/


----------



## nuts (4. August 2014)

Nur so als info fürs Nebenzimmer: ich bin jetzt mal 9 Tage in den Karpaten bei Bären und Wölfen. Mein Bruder Tobi wird aber einspringen und die Umfragen öffnen, schließen und auswerten.

Ansonsten habe ich Stefan ein bisschen bei der Zeichnungserstellung geholfen, es soll jetzt gefräst und gedreht werden, was nicht eh schon bei Alutech vorhanden ist.


----------



## Plumpssack (7. August 2014)

Neben Commencal ist uns jetzt auch Rocky mit dem Eingelenker-Trailbike-650b-Konzept zuvorgekommen:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-thunderbolt-first-look.html

Geo gefällt mir besser, allerdings nicht wirklich bezahlbar.


----------



## dkc-live (7. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Neben Commencal ist uns jetzt auch Rocky mit dem Eingelenker-Trailbike-650b-Konzept zuvorgekommen:
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-thunderbolt-first-look.html
> 
> Geo gefällt mir besser, allerdings nicht wirklich bezahlbar.


Das ist ein VIERGELENKER.


----------



## Scili (7. August 2014)

Der Name ist mal mind. 200 EUR Mehrpreis wert... das Design / Decals und Farbkombi wiederum 400 weniger... brech.
Furchtbar, die aktuelle Mode beim Design. Billigster Versender- Look.
Nur Specialized hats gerafft. Natürlich nur beim S-Works.


----------



## Jierdan (7. August 2014)

Was ist denn Versenderlook?


----------



## dkc-live (7. August 2014)

Schau dir die Rockys an... Dann weißt du es.


----------



## Scili (7. August 2014)

Kann ich Dir nicht mal genau erklären.. ist eher so gefühlt.
Und auch nur meine Meinung.
Aber so grelle Neonfarben mit geplotteten, schwarzen Akzenten... bähh...
Genau wie das neue Commencal... stimmiges Bike aber ne sehr zeitgenössisch- kurzlebige Optik.
Ein Bike für z.B. 8000 EUR+ würde so nie aussehen.

So nen Look erwarte ich eher von Canyon oder Cube. (Cube ist zwar kein Versender... aber hab das Wort eher abwertend, als explizit benutzt.)
Auch wenn ich nen Versender fahre. Tja... wusste es damals einfach nicht besser.



dkc-live schrieb:


> Schau dir die Rockys an... Dann weißt du es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (7. August 2014)

Hm, ich fahre keine Versender aber ich verstehe das Problem irgendwie nicht... bei grellen Neonfarben fällt mir zunächst das neue Nomad oder das Intense Carbine ein...


----------



## Scili (7. August 2014)

Es ist nicht nur die eine Farbe. Man muss das Gesamtkonzept betrachten.
Sehr schwierig, hier verständlich rüberzubringen, was dies ausmacht. (Für mich zumindest)


----------



## Jierdan (7. August 2014)

Könnte man es "unruhig" nennen? so wie etwa hier? 





(wobei ich da das RM um Welten schöner finde^^)


----------



## Scili (7. August 2014)

Grellorange, Alu und Kashima- Tauchrohre sind definitiv unstimmig.
Die Pfeile geben dem Ding den Rest...

Sowas hier geht mMn gar nicht





Radon, wenn ich mal so durch die Bikes blätter hat da auf jeden Fall dazugelernt und bietet bei den höherpreisigen Modellen ganz annehmbare Designs.

Ach... das ist alles so subjektiv.
Ich gebe zu, dass Geschmackssache nicht unbedingt stimmt und sicher nicht jeder über einen guten Stil/Geschmack verfügt.

Der junge, Wilde fährt poppigeres Zeug als der gesetzte, gut situierte, reife Mann.
Daher gibt's auch kaum S-Klassen in Farbkombis, wie man z.B. einen Citroen C3 bestellen kann.

In einem grauen, beigen oder schwarzen Anzug wirste eben ernster genommen, als in nem orangenen.

Schwarz mit roten Akzenten.. da muss ich direkt an Prada denken.

Wie wirkt ein Cayman R in diesem giftgrün, und wie in Schwarz? Der schwarze wirkt erhaben, der grüne wie ne Daueraggression und leicht infantil.


----------



## Plumpssack (7. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Das ist ein VIERGELENKER.


Nö, ist ein abgestützter Eingelenkter. Wie das Commencal.


----------



## Fladder72 (7. August 2014)

Wie gut, dass das Rocky ein Horst-Link hat... Also kein abgestützter Eingelenker...


----------



## dkc-live (7. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Nö, ist ein abgestützter Eingelenkter. Wie das Commencal.


Nein das ist ein *VIERGELENKER*.

Einen Viergelenker erkennt man am Gelenk in der Kettenstrebe. Einen abgestützen Eingelenker am Gelenk in der Sitzstrebe.

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...ur=928&page=1&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=0CC8QrQMwAg

das ist ein abgestützter Eingelenker.

Bitterschön nochmal in Bildern.
http://www.familiefaulstich.de/fahrradseite/028.html


----------



## Plumpssack (7. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Nein das ist ein *VIERGELENKER*.
> 
> Einen Viergelenker erkennt man am Gelenk in der Kettenstrebe. Einen abgestützen Eingelenker am Gelenk in der Sitzstrebe.
> 
> ...


Hast recht, sorry.


----------



## dkc-live (7. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Hast recht, sorry.


Kein Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (7. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Furchtbar, die aktuelle Mode beim Design. Billigster Versender- Look.


Ist leider keine aktuelle Mode, hält seit Jahren an und vor allem auch bei nicht Versendern (beim letzten ICB sind wir nochmal knapp dran vorbeigekommen) , aber ich weiß genau was du meinst.


----------



## Plumpssack (9. August 2014)

Ist jetzt eigentlich shcon entschieden worden, ob der Rahmen auf 140mm Gabel mit EC oder IC Steuersatz ausgelegt wird?


----------



## RedSKull (11. August 2014)

Wenn ich mir ansehe, welche Farben die Bikeklamotten haben, die so manche tragen, dann macht das grelle Bike auch schon nichts mehr.
Erinnert teilweise schon wieder an die 90er, diese grün-violett Orgie.


----------



## Plumpssack (14. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ist jetzt eigentlich schon entschieden worden, ob der Rahmen auf 140mm Gabel mit EC oder IC Steuersatz ausgelegt wird?


Ist mir relativ wichtig zu wissen, welche "Gabeltypen" ich dann ohne Geometrieveränderung fahren kann.


----------



## Nico Laus (14. August 2014)

Wann geht es mit den Umfragen weiter? Ich möchte endlich wieder produktiv Knöpfe drücken, um mir später einbilden zu können, ein Bike besitzen zu müssen, das von mir entwickelt wurde. Man, bin ich wichtig!

Wann kann ich den Prototypen fahren?


----------



## nuts (16. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ist jetzt eigentlich shcon entschieden worden, ob der Rahmen auf 140mm Gabel mit EC oder IC Steuersatz ausgelegt wird?



Ich denke der aktuelle Plan ist, die Komplettbikes mit einem CaneCreek EC56 Steuersatz für 140er Gabel aufzubauen. Kann aber vielleicht @Basti.Tegtmeier nochmals bestätigen?



Nico Laus schrieb:


> Wann geht es mit den Umfragen weiter? Ich möchte endlich wieder produktiv Knöpfe drücken, um mir später einbilden zu können, ein Bike besitzen zu müssen, das von mir entwickelt wurde. Man, bin ich wichtig!
> 
> Wann kann ich den Prototypen fahren?



In Kürze wollen wir von euch wissen, was für ein Rahmen-Design ihr bevorzugt, da darf dann auch wieder skizziert werden und so weiter. Sprich Fragen wie: Buckel im Oberrohr oder nicht? Hängebauchschwein ja/nein? Kantige oder runde Rohre...?

Prototypen fahren: Die ersten Funktionsmuster sind eher unwahrscheinlich, weil es davon ja nur 2 geben wird. Die zweite Generation, von der 5-10 geplant sind, soll aber ebenfalls nicht zu lang auf sich warten lassen - nur für die wollen wir natürlich bereits Fragen wie die nach dem Umwerfer oder dem Design und so weiter geklärt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (16. August 2014)

Haha, danke für die ernste Antwort! 

Eine neue Umfrage ist ja schon am Start. Zeigefinger und Maus sind warm und bereit Höchstleistungen zu erbringen!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich denke der aktuelle Plan ist, die Komplettbikes mit einem CaneCreek EC56 Steuersatz für 140er Gabel aufzubauen. Kann aber vielleicht @Basti.Tegtmeier nochmals bestätigen?
> 
> 
> .



Ihr wollt wirklich einen zu über 50% Wahrscheinlichkkeit mit Knackgeräuschen gesegneten Winkelsteuersatz auf die normale Bikermenschheit loslassen 

G.


----------



## storchO (16. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ihr wollt wirklich einen zu über 50% Wahrscheinlichkkeit mit Knackgeräuschen gesegneten Winkelsteuersatz auf die normale Bikermenschheit loslassen
> 
> G.


Äh, ne. Nichts Winkelsteuersatz. Einfach nur EC56.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2014)

storchO schrieb:


> Äh, ne. Nichts Winkelsteuersatz. Einfach nur EC56.



Der EC56 ist doch immer ein Winkelsteuersatz oder irre ich mich da? Falls es so ist behaupte ich natürlich das er nicht knarzt 

G.


----------



## Kharne (17. August 2014)

Da gibbet bestimmt nen normalen von CC, den es halt nur OEM gibt.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. August 2014)

Ich möchte hier mal ein anderes Thema anschneiden:
Wie schaut es eigentlich mit einem integrierten Kettenstrebenschutz aus, der auch bis zum Yoke für eine dauerhaft schöne Optik der Kettenstreben sorgt? Ich denke da vor allem an die ständige Ketten-Auspeitschung der Streben, die bei meinem Bike bis zum Yoke reicht.


----------



## nuts (17. August 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier mal ein anderes Thema anschneiden:
> Wie schaut es eigentlich mit einem integrierten Kettenstrebenschutz aus, der auch bis zum Yoke für eine dauerhaft schöne Optik der Kettenstreben sorgt? Ich denke da vor allem an die ständige Ketten-Auspeitschung der Streben, die bei meinem Bike bis zum Yoke reicht.



Das wollten wir auch noch besprechen, bzw. Ideen dazu sammeln. Beim ersten ICB ist die Geschichte in meinen Augen nicht so gut gelungen, die Kettenstrebe wird nicht weit genug umschlungen (bzw. an den falschen Stellen umschlungen), und zu kurz ist das teil auch.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. August 2014)

An meinem LV601 ist zwar ein Schutz dran, aber der schützt ebenso unvollständig. Wenn wir noch dazu kommen, dann warte ich hier noch mal ab, hätte da schon ein paar Ideen/Anmerkungen.


----------



## Kharne (17. August 2014)

Alten Schwalbe AV13D o.ä.


----------



## veraono (17. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Alten Schwalbe AV13D o.ä.


Würd ich schon mal zum Eurobike Design-Award anmelden, ist glaub ich noch nie jemand drauf gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (17. August 2014)

Warum Stress machen wenn keiner nötig ist? Die Gummiteile halten auch nur bedingt, sind teuer und oft deutlich zu klein. Da zerschnibbel ich lieber schnell nen nicht mehr rettbaren Schlauch.


----------



## foreigner (18. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der EC56 ist doch immer ein Winkelsteuersatz oder irre ich mich da? Falls es so ist behaupte ich natürlich das er nicht knarzt
> 
> G.


Kannst du auch zurecht. Richtig einbauen, dann ist alles ruhig.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Kannst du auch zurecht. Richtig einbauen, dann ist alles ruhig.



Wenn du wirklich Ahnung von dem Problem hättest, dann wäre deine Antwort anders ausgefallen. Richtig einbauen alleine reicht nämlich nicht 

G.


----------



## xTr3Me (18. August 2014)

Wo ist denn das Geheimnis bei den WSS? 1 kg Fett mit reinpacken? 

Hatte leider noch nie einen, weil ich keinen verbauen konnte. Jetzt wo es ginge benötige ich ihn nicht mehr.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Geheimnis bei den WSS? 1 kg Fett mit reinpacken?
> 
> Hatte leider noch nie einen, weil ich keinen verbauen konnte. Jetzt wo es ginge benötige ich ihn nicht mehr.



Das Hauptproblem sind eingentlich die sich verbiegenden Tapered Einfachbrückengabeln. 
Bei Doppelbrücken ist das Problem eher seltener, weil dort kommt die Art der Belastung, bzw. einseitige Entlastung nicht so auf die untere Lageschale drauf zu. 
Richtige 1.5 Gabeln haben auch noch einen großen Vorteil in der Richtung.
Die Radien von der Schale und der Hülse müssen sich erstmal richtig aneinander anpasssen. Dazu ist nach den ersten Ausfahrten mindestens nochmal ein kompletter Gabelausbau nötig und erneutes Fetten. Da sind auch 2 kleine Dullen in der Schale, da sieht man auch schön die Reibpunkte.
Wenn man das ganze beschleunigen will, dann opfert man einfach mal ein unteres Lager und schraubt das ganze etwas fester zu  Die Lager sind auch recht billig.

G.


----------



## xTr3Me (18. August 2014)

Hört sich etwas so an als gäbe es hier Probleme bei der Fertigungsgenauigkeit? Wenn sich der Sitz bisl aufarbeitet und dann ein Spiel entsteht und auch noch minimal Späne durch die Kontaktfläche fliegt knarzt es wohl erst recht?! 
Wenn ich mir das ICB2 zulege, dann werde ich auch einen WSS mit -1.5° einbauen. Dann werden die Probleme wohl auch auftreten...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hört sich etwas so an als gäbe es hier Probleme bei der Fertigungsgenauigkeit? Wenn sich der Sitz bisl aufarbeitet und dann ein Spiel entsteht und auch noch minimal Späne durch die Kontaktfläche fliegt knarzt es wohl erst recht?!
> Wenn ich mir das ICB2 zulege, dann werde ich auch einen WSS mit -1.5° einbauen. Dann werden die Probleme wohl auch auftreten...



Die runde Oberfläche der Hülse liegt von der Rauhtiefe auch spürbar nicht 100% glatt in der Schale. Wird aber von Steuersatz zu Steuersatz unterschiedlich sein. Kauf dir am Besten gleich ein unteres Ersatzlager dazu ums schneller zu glätten 
Kostet glaub ich nur 10 Euro rum.

G.


----------



## Plumpssack (18. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich denke der aktuelle Plan ist, die Komplettbikes mit einem CaneCreek EC56 Steuersatz für 140er Gabel aufzubauen. Kann aber vielleicht @Basti.Tegtmeier nochmals bestätigen?


Alles klar. Lassen sich für diesen Fall Lenkwinkel, Radstand und BB-Drop für 140mm+IC bzw 130mm+EC irgendwie schnell berechnen?


----------



## nuts (19. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Alles klar. Lassen sich für diesen Fall Lenkwinkel, Radstand und BB-Drop für 140mm+IC bzw 130mm+EC irgendwie schnell berechnen?



Über den Daumen gepeilt landest Du pro 1 cm weniger Gabellänge bei + 0,5° Lenk und Sitzwinkel. Der Radstand schrumpft um 4-5 mm, das Innenlager senkt sich um 3,4 mm ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (25. August 2014)

@supurb-bicycles :
Hallo, ich hab da mal eine Frage wegen der Ausstattung. Wenn es so gemacht wird wie beim ICB 1, dann wird ja alles einzeln abgestimmt. Damit ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit ja sehr groß, dass ein Zusammengewürfel von unterschiedlichen Herstellern unterm Strich heraus kommt.
Meine Vermutung ist aber, dass alles aus einer Hand ja sehr viel günstiger kommen könnte. Also, um ein Beispiel zu nennen, alles bei Sram abnehmen (Rock Shox Gabel, Dämpfer, Stütze, Sram Schaltung, Sram/Avid Bremsen, Sram Roam oder Rise Laufräder und Truvativ Anbauteile) könnte doch aber günstiger kommen. Da gibt´s doch sicherlich nochmal deutlich bessere Preise, wenn man das "ganze Paket" abnimmt, oder?
Auf diesem Wege dann ein besser ausgestattes Bike fürs gleiche Geld zu bekommen wäre ja auch fein. Nur wird das auf die "Einzelabstimmungsweise" kaum raus kommen, auch, wenn es am Ende vielleicht doch vielen gefallen würde, da so hochwertigere Teile drin sind.
Habt ihr euch dazu schon mal Gedanken gemacht?


----------



## Kharne (25. August 2014)

Bitte keine SRAM Kurbel/GXP Tretlager! Ansonsten darf gerne alles aus dem SRAM Regal kommen, solange keine Elixir ans Rad kommt.


----------



## foreigner (25. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Bitte keine SRAM Kurbel/GXP Tretlager! Ansonsten darf gerne alles aus dem SRAM Regal kommen, solange keine Elixir ans Rad kommt.


Was hast du gegen die? Hatte bisher nur DH-Kurbeln von Sram und die mit guten Erfahrungen.
(Vor meinem geistigen Augen steht da so was in die Richtung:
Rock Shox Pike RCT3, RS Monarch Plus Debon, RS Reverb 150mm
Sram X1
Sram Guide
Sram Rise 50
truvativ Holzfeller Vorbau/ DannyHart Lenker)

Auch ich hätte gerne vielleicht hier und da ein anderes Teil. Aber wenn´s denn dann insgesamt einen deutlichen Mehrwert hätte, wäre es mir sehr recht.


----------



## Kharne (25. August 2014)

Ich find GXP als System einfach nicht gut.

Btw: Es gibt keine Rise 50 

Roam 50: 1500 Gramm, nur 24 Speichen? Nein danke, wie lange soll dass denn halten? Gibt die gleiche Aktion wie beim ICB 1: Bikemarkt wird von dem Zeug überschwemmt. Die Rail 50 finde ich auch leicht unterdimensioniert...


----------



## foreigner (25. August 2014)

Sorry ich war ganz falsch Rail meinte ich, nicht Rise.


----------



## Plumpssack (25. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles :
> Hallo, ich hab da mal eine Frage wegen der Ausstattung. Wenn es so gemacht wird wie beim ICB 1, dann wird ja alles einzeln abgestimmt. Damit ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit ja sehr groß, dass ein Zusammengewürfel von unterschiedlichen Herstellern unterm Strich heraus kommt.
> Meine Vermutung ist aber, dass alles aus einer Hand ja sehr viel günstiger kommen könnte. Also, um ein Beispiel zu nennen, alles bei Sram abnehmen (Rock Shox Gabel, Dämpfer, Stütze, Sram Schaltung, Sram/Avid Bremsen, Sram Roam oder Rise Laufräder und Truvativ Anbauteile) könnte doch aber günstiger kommen. Da gibt´s doch sicherlich nochmal deutlich bessere Preise, wenn man das "ganze Paket" abnimmt, oder?
> Auf diesem Wege dann ein besser ausgestattes Bike fürs gleiche Geld zu bekommen wäre ja auch fein. Nur wird das auf die "Einzelabstimmungsweise" kaum raus kommen, auch, wenn es am Ende vielleicht doch vielen gefallen würde, da so hochwertigere Teile drin sind.
> Habt ihr euch dazu schon mal Gedanken gemacht?


Ich hätte am liebsten ein Manitou Fahrwerk. Man könnte auch Manitou, Answer, Sun Ri.. äh Hay... äh nee geht doch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (25. August 2014)

Ist der Sitzrohrdurchmesser schon voraussehbar? Wollte mir jetzt für den Winter ein AM Hardtail aufbauen und den Rahmen dann wahrscheinlich gegen den ICB Rahmen ersetzen. Wär cool wenn die Variostütze dann passen würde. (Scheint bei Alutech halt eigentlich immer 31.6 zu sein)


----------



## Kharne (25. August 2014)

Ja ne, ich glaube von Sun Ringlé Laufrädern sind hier alle geheilt.


----------



## nuts (25. August 2014)

Also... da ist tatsächlich der Basti der besser Ansprechpartner. Aber man sieht schon, dass ein "Complete-Package" von einem Konzern natürlich attraktiv ist, siehe beispielsweise hier:

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3560

Das ist ja schon eine starke Nummer: 2399 € für X1, Reverb, Pike, Monarch - was es aus dem Hause SRAM gibt, ist von Sram dran, es sei denn, Canyon hat was eigenes (Vorbau und Lenker). Nicht, dass wir die Canyon-Preise erreichen können (Stückzahl!), aber gesamte Sets geben schon einen discount. Das gilt aber natürlich auch für Hayes (Sun, Hayes, Answer), Shimano (inkl. LRS) oder Formula (inkl. LRS) oder oder oder. Aber ein kompletteres Paket als SRAM bietet wohl derzeit keiner an. Da braucht man dann nur noch Reifen und Sattel 

Zu deiner Frage, Foreigner: Wir werden mal bei SRAM anklopfen, ob / wie ein Paket aussehen könnte, was wir darin noch abstimmen würden und so weiter. Wäre schon cool, wenn wir da vorher abschätzen könnten, was es kosten kann, und dann vorab abstimmen, ob complete-package oder nicht. D'accord @supurb-bicycles


----------



## Kharne (25. August 2014)

Shimano Laufräder? Noch schlimmer als Sun Ringlé...


----------



## BrandX (26. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3560
> Das ist ja schon eine starke Nummer: 2399 € für X1, Reverb, Pike, Monarch - was es aus dem Hause SRAM gibt, ist von Sram dran, es sei denn, Canyon hat was eigenes (Vorbau und Lenker). Nicht, dass wir die Canyon-Preise erreichen können (Stückzahl!)


Das hab ich mir auch grad so gedacht.Wird schwer zu toppen sein.Und sieht sogar richtig gut aus.Auch die 2015 Radons sehen ganz interessant aus.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## xTr3Me (26. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Shimano Laufräder? Noch schlimmer als Sun Ringlé...



Was ist an denen so schlimm? Die Naben selbst sollen ja sehr zuverlässig sein.


----------



## Speziazlizt (26. August 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Was ist an denen so schlimm? Die Naben selbst sollen ja sehr zuverlässig sein.



Die haben´s beim ICB 1 verkackt.


----------



## foreigner (26. August 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Was ist an denen so schlimm? Die Naben selbst sollen ja sehr zuverlässig sein.


Es gab halt Leute beim ICB 1, die fahren alles kaputt. Ich hab die Laufräder noch drin und bis auf einen gelösten Keil in der geschweißten Felge (was kein Problem ist, bekommt man auch wieder fest und hatte ich bei 50% aller Felgen die ich je hatte quer durch die Hersteller) hatte ich bislang keine Probleme. Das windige 24 Speichen Enduro-Rad hat nicht einmal einen Schlag bekommen oder musste zentriert werden.
Aber es werden sicher gleich einige einspringen, die dir erzählen werden, dass wir unbedingt 32 Speichen pro Laufrad  brauchen (und 80% aller Komplettradhersteller anscheinend keine Ahnung haben was sie tun) und alles andere nicht hält und dass der Laufradsatz für´s Trailbike mindestens 1900g wiegen muss, sonst kann er gar nicht halten. 

Mir würden 1700g und 24 Speichen in jedem Fall reichen. Und ich schon meine Räder auch nicht und habe absolut Durchschnittsgewicht.


----------



## foreigner (26. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Also... da ist tatsächlich der Basti der besser Ansprechpartner. Aber man sieht schon, dass ein "Complete-Package" von einem Konzern natürlich attraktiv ist, siehe beispielsweise hier:
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3560
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antwort.
Genau das Canyon hatte ich auch gesehen und kam ins grübeln ... 
Ich fände es cool, wenn´s so etwas werden würde. Wir haben ja noch ein bischen mehr Geld zur Verfügung und das gleicht den Stückzahlennachteil aus und wir bekommen eine Ausstattung auf dem gleichen Niveau wie Canyon.
Was ist eigentlich eine Pike RC SA ?
Pike mit Charger Dämper, einstellbarer Zugstufe und einfachem Lock Out (ohne Druckstufenverstellung) ?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich eine Pike RC SA ?
> Pike mit Charger Dämper, einstellbarer Zugstufe und einfachem Lock Out (ohne Druckstufenverstellung) ?


Ja, eine SoloAir mit abgespecktem Charger-Dämpfer. "Externe Zugstufe, Low-Speed-Druckstufe zum Lockout". Wohl das was früher die Motion Control war.
Gibt es offiziell nur für OEM, bei BMO für 539€ zu haben. Zumindest als 26".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (26. August 2014)

Wenn sich der Hebel zur Low-Speed-Druckstufeneinstellung eignet, dann nehm ich gerne die. Das einzige was dann wegfällt wäre der 3 Stufen Lock Out Hebel. Da ich Lockout eh nicht nutze, wäre mir das Egal und die RC ausreichend.
Den Charger Dämpfer hat sie ja, also sollte die Performance auch die gleiche sein.


----------



## Kharne (26. August 2014)

Du hast mehr Klicks Lowspeeddruckstufe, dafür keinen Treshhold, in meinen Augen die sinnvollere Variante.

Das Problem an den Chargern ist, dass die Felgengewichte "leicht" schwanken, da gibt es welche, da wiegen die Felgen teilweise grade so 400 Gramm, teilweise über 500. Dadurch hat man halt 2 Lager: Die, die die Teile kaputt fahren und die, bei denen das Teil hält. Dazu kommt, dass ich 3 verschiedene Speichen brauche, die nur über Hayes erhältlich sind und schweineteuer sind (alles über 60 Cent/Speiche ist mir zu teuer).

Gibt es Shimano Laufräder mit Felgen über 400 Gramm? Soweit ich weiß nicht.

500Gramm+ an der Felge darf es ruhig sein, das Mehrgewicht merkt man nicht, aber es ist deutlich stabiler, wenn man ne vernünftige Felge nimmt (Keine Flow EX, sondern ne Flow oder Spike 28 Race).

32 Speichen dürfen es auch gerne sein, denn das ist deutlich einfacher nachzuzentrieren.


----------



## foreigner (26. August 2014)

Gut, dass die Charger Felgen so stark schwanken, wusste ich nicht. Hab meine Laufräder aber auch nicht gewogen.
Ich hab auch nichts gegen 32 Speichen. Hat durchaus seine Vorteile.
Aber ich bin auch der Meinung, dass das Trailbike leichter als ein echtes Enduro werden sollte und das beginnt an den Laufrädern, die beim Gewicht ja gerade am spürbarsten sind. Und ich hätte gerne 23mm Felgeninnenbreite und Gewicht max. 1800g. Der Rest ist mir Wurst. Achja, Shimano Laufräder bitte auch nicht!
Allerdings ist es auch so, dass man bei einem "Zusammengestellten" Laufradsatz mit 32 Loch an Komplettbikes oft wirklich schlechte Laufräder bekommt, was schlichtweg an der schlechten Einspeichqualität liegt. Da können die Komponenten noch so solide sein, so ein Laufrad taugt nichts. Da sind manche gut gemachten 24 Speichen Laufräder von vernünftigen Hersteller deutlich überlegen.


----------



## xTr3Me (26. August 2014)

Laufräder sollten eher stabil als leicht sein. Ob die jetzt 100g schwerer oder leichter sind spielt am Feierabend-Bike nicht die Rolle.. ich würde auf konventionelle, zuverlässige Technik mit 32 Speichen setzen. Maulweite egal, merkt eh keine Sau.


----------



## bsg (26. August 2014)

Wenn wir überall stabil statt leicht machen, dann wird das Ding genauso schwer wie jedes Enduro. 1700g max. würde ich sagen .


----------



## xTr3Me (26. August 2014)

Was immer alle mit dem Leichtbauwahn haben. Ja es gibt leichte Teile die genauso viel einstecken können, ich bin da ganz bei euch, ABER bedenkt unser Budget. Für 2600€ sehe ich da kaum Möglichkeiten an jeder Ecke super Leichtbau zu betreiben.


----------



## bsg (26. August 2014)

Bei 2600 € wird es nicht alles geben - klar (bei 3600 € dann aber schon). Aber man muss das Gewicht auch im mittleren Preisbereich nicht unnötig einsammeln. Bei vielen Teilen ist ja schwer nicht gleich stabil - die intelligente Konstruktion macht es.


----------



## xTr3Me (26. August 2014)

So ist es und die gute Konstruktion kostet Geld ;-)

Bei Felgen bin ich mittlerweile eher ein Fan einer stabilen Felge wie z.B. der Flow EX. Gut, für dieses Bike wird diese Größenordnung nicht notwendig sein. Eine EX471 würde mir aber verdammt gut gefallen. Dazu günstige Standardspeichen und z.B. Shimanonaben. Ich weiß nicht was sich beim ICB1 abgespielt hat und wer bei welchem Einsatz welche Naben gecrasht hat, aber ich hab einige Zeit 2010er Shimano-XT Naben gefahren und da gab es keine Probleme, ganz im Gegensatz zu meinen DT240s.

ach ja:
Auch wenn ich von Canyon sonst wenig halte, könnte man sich das eine oder andere Detail am Rahmen hier abschauen:
http://enduro-mtb.com/exklusiv-das-neue-canyon-spectral-cf-carbon-trailbike/

Z.B die Zugverlegung und der minimalistische Unterrohrschutz. Die Ausstattung und die angekündigten Varianten (2x10 mit längerem Vorbau und schmalerem Lenker als Tourersetup VS 1x11 mit kurzem Vorbau und breitem Lenker als "Enduro-Gen-Setup")


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. August 2014)

Und du wirst genug Leute finden die dir sagen werden dass sie jede DT-Nabe den Shimanos vorziehen, weil sie reichlich ärger mit den Konuslagern hatten. So'n Konuslager kann gut eingestellt und ab und an nachgefettet ne gute Sache sein. Eine Nabe mit gedichteten Rillenkugellagern, die sich halbwegs gut tauschen lassen finde ich aber die bessere Option.
Achja, ich find den DT-Spline den ich grad in einem ähnlichen Konzept verbaut habe ganz hübsch und tauglich.
Nicht vergessen: im Zweifel werden wir eine HR-Nabe mit XD-Freilauf brauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (26. August 2014)

Oh ja, auf keinen Fall Konuslager von Shimano. DT Swiss ist da definitiv ganz was anderes. Allerdings sehr fraglich, ob das ins Budget passt.
Also, so ein Gesamtpaket von Sram hätte seine Vorteile was Preis Leistung angeht. Von daher würde ich auch Rail 50 nehmen.
Wenn´s das nicht werden soll, sehe ich das persönlich bei der Ausstattung so:
Günstige 1x11 gehört in jedem Fall dran. Also Sram X1. Außerdem gehört eine vernünftige Tele-Stütze heute einfach dazu.
Gute Bremsen müssen nicht teuer sein. Shimano SLX ist das beste Beispiel.
Bei der Gabel gibt´s für mich diese Kandidaten: RS Pike, Mattoc, Marzocchi 350 CR, Formula 35, Fox 36.
Welche es davon wird ist mir sogar ehrlich gesagt egal, weil die alle etwa gleich gut sind. Da kommt´s eher auf die persönlichen Vorlieben des Fahrers an, welche er gerade besser findet. Da würde ich ganz klar sagen: Der Preis entscheidet.
Beim Dämpfer hätte ich gerne was mit Ausgleichsbehälter, weil die einfach Dämpfungstechnisch deutlich besser sind. Gerade in dem einfachen Hinterbau ist ein guter Dämpfer sinnvoll. DB inline wäre ein Traum. Aber ob das preislich ginge ...
Ansonsten ist ein Monarch Plus (Debon) oder ein Float X sicher die richtige Wahl.
Der Großteil vom Rest kann dann in die Laufräder. Keine Shimano Naben und einigermaßen leicht, der Rest ist mir da Wurst.


----------



## xTr3Me (26. August 2014)

Der DB Inline wäre auch meine Wahl. Ein passenderer Dämpfer für dieses Rad will mir nicht einfallen. M+ oder Float X geht natürlich auch, aber ich hätte gerne mal was neues...


----------



## Plumpssack (26. August 2014)

Ist schonmal jemand mit diesem neuen Manitou McLeod Dämpfer gefahren? Die neuen Manitou Swinger Dämpfer haben mir bis jetzt übrigens in jedem Rahmen, bei dem ich den Vergleich hatte, DEUTLICH besser als ihre Fox/Rock Shox Pendants gefallen.
Den Swinger Pro DC würde ich eher bei Vivid Air/DB Air, als bei Float X und Monarch RC3 einordnen.
Bei den Gabeln gebe ich Foreigner Recht.


----------



## foreigner (28. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ist schonmal jemand mit diesem neuen Manitou McLeod Dämpfer gefahren? Die neuen Manitou Swinger Dämpfer haben mir bis jetzt übrigens in jedem Rahmen, bei dem ich den Vergleich hatte, DEUTLICH besser als ihre Fox/Rock Shox Pendants gefallen.
> Den Swinger Pro DC würde ich eher bei Vivid Air/DB Air, als bei Float X und Monarch RC3 einordnen.
> Bei den Gabeln gebe ich Foreigner Recht.


Rein von seinem Aufbau her finde ich den McLeod etwas besser als normeln Monarch. Einen mit Ausgleichsbehälter würde ich aber vorziehen. Gefahren bin ich den McLeod aber noch nicht. Der Swinger wäre mir eine klasse zu schwer für das Bike. Monarch Plus, Float X oder DB Inline würde ich gerne sehen, noch massiver (Vivid Air oder CCDB CS) wäre doch eher Overkill.
Ganz oben auf der Wunschliste wäre aber der hier:





Der wird sicherlich geil. Die alten Marzocchi Shox gingen schon richtig gut, für ihre einfachen Systeme. Der hier hat aber rirchtig was zu bieten: Zugstufe, Low- und Highspeeddrucktstufe, und zusätzlichen Drei-Positionen-Druckstufenhebel. Dazu gibt's einen Bladder im Ausgleichsbehälter. Das coole und der riesengroße Vorteil gegenüber allen anderen Dämpfern in der Klasse ist aber, dass er ein wirkliches Schiming für die Highspeed-Druckstufe hat (Wie DH Dämpfer ala Bos Stoy/Void,  Marzocchi Moto C2R, oder DVO) und nicht einfache Ventile. Damit hat er einfach einen viel fähigeren Druckstufenkreislauf. Dazu soll er nur 300g wiegen.
Der kann garantiert richtig was. Ist nur die Frage was der kostet.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2014)

Optisch gefällt er mir schonmal richtig gut. Aber die 300g wage ich jetzt mal zu bezweifeln. Gibts da irgendwo Angaben zu den Einbaulängen die es geben soll?

G.


----------



## foreigner (28. August 2014)

Das Ding heißt Marzocchi The Edge S3C2R. Ist bei bike components bereits für 509€ bestellbar, also bischen günstiger als ein Inline. Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass man mit Marzocchi-Komplettfahrwerk mit einer 350 auch einen relativ guten Preis bekäme, zumindest im Vergleich mit einem Inline.
Längen:
190,5 mm x 51 mm
200 mm x 51 mm
200 mm x 57 mm
216 mm x 63,5 mm
222 mm x 70 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (28. August 2014)

Klingt ja alles zu gut um wahr zu sein


----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2014)

Verdammt, ich bräucht einen 240er mit Hebelchen und den DB will ich nicht 
Aber fürs ICB schaut der mal richtig gut aus.

G.


----------



## foreigner (28. August 2014)

Ja, sowas sollte man mal in einem Funktionsmuster testen, nicht irgendwelche elektronik-Dämpfer.


----------



## Michael F888 (29. August 2014)

Dazwischen kurz was zur Farbgebung. Ich war heute auf der Eurobike und was da steht sieht verdammt gut aus! Einfach ein schöner Rahmen in raw mit dezent schwarzem Dekor. Bitte auf jeden Fall für die Serie anbieten!!! Dann wird das mein nächstes Rad.

Wäre es vielleicht auch wie beim icb 1.0 möglich, das Rahmenset zum Sonderpreis (Vorbestellung) zu bekommen?!
Das wäre sehr nice!

Gabel/Dämpfer würde ich auf Rock Shox Pike und M+ setzten: relativ günstig, leicht und bewährt.
Komplett XT mit 1x11 wäre auch super. Gerne mit Kassettenadapter


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. August 2014)

Ähm, XT mit Adapter bleibt aber 1x10  
Und da diese  Kombination zwar funktioniert, aber, soweit ich weiss, nicht den Spezifikationen  von Shimano entspricht glaube ich nicht dass Alutech das verbauen kann/darf. Somit muss man entweder bei 1x10 mit  11-36er Kassette bleiben, oder man muss 1x11 als XTR, X1, X01,XX1 verbauen.


----------



## foreigner (29. August 2014)

Eins hatte ich noch zum Marzocchi Dämpfer vergessen. Hat einen einstellbaren blow-off. Wenn man also in die Bergauf-Modi geschaltet hat, ist einstellbar ab welcher "Schlag-größe" der Dämpfer dennoch ganz normal komplett aufmacht.


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. August 2014)

Evtl. kommt ja noch ein Bericht, Video von Eurobike zu MZ


----------



## foreigner (29. August 2014)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/marzocchi-053-S3C2R-eurobike-2014.html


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Optisch gefällt er mir schonmal richtig gut. Aber die 300g wage ich jetzt mal zu bezweifeln. Gibts da irgendwo Angaben zu den Einbaulängen die es geben soll?
> 
> G.



Zumindest ist das auch die Angabe auf deren Homepage.

http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/detailProdotti.asp?LN=UK&idC=1561&IdFolder=552&IdOggetto=20549


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Zumindest ist das auch die Angabe auf deren Homepage.
> 
> http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/detailProdotti.asp?LN=UK&idC=1561&IdFolder=552&IdOggetto=20549



Sogar der 216er....hmmh, ganz schön leicht für die Größe!

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (29. August 2014)

Moin. Wir planen in gar nicht so ferner Zukunft 5 Bikes mit 5 verschiedenen Aufbauten haben. ungefähr so stellen wir uns das vor, müssen wir aber noch detaillieren: 

- Magura / Spank / Schaltung x
- Full Sram
- Full Hayes / Schaltung x
- Marzocchi / e13 / Schaltung x
- Suntour / Formula / Fox / X-Fusion LRS x / Schaltung x


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. August 2014)

Alle in M oder auch was für die langen Kerls zum probefahren?


----------



## Kharne (29. August 2014)

X-Fusion baut Laufradsätze?


----------



## Goddi8 (29. August 2014)

wg. Schaltung. schonmal an die vyro gedacht? dann fällt auch der umwerfer weg. wenn  Gregor seinen Plan schafft, sollte im Herbst die erste Serie geliefert werden.


----------



## Kharne (29. August 2014)

Wie oft hat der Gregor schon seine Pläne umschmeissen müssen? Ich bezweifle, dass das bis zum Herbst was wird.


----------



## Goddi8 (29. August 2014)

fragen kost nix und außerdem passt die vyro ins sorgloskonzept


----------



## veraono (30. August 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> fragen kost nix und außerdem passt die vyro ins sorgloskonzept


Die Vyro (so gut ich die Idee an sich finde) muss erstmal übers Prototypenstadium hinwegkommen , sich in der Serienfertigung als sorglos erweisen um irgendwanneinmal in ein etwaiges Sorgloskonzept zu passen.
Außerdem wird der Gregor das ganze leider nicht zu wettbewerbsfähigen OEM-Konditionen anbieten können.
Aber vielleicht kann man mit der Vyro dann wenigstens im nächsten Modelljahr die leidige Umwerferaufnahme entgültig ad acta legen, wer die entsprechende Bandbreite will kann dann  in Pioniertechnik investieren .


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. August 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> wg. Schaltung. schonmal an die vyro gedacht? dann fällt auch der umwerfer weg. wenn  Gregor seinen Plan schafft, sollte im Herbst die erste Serie geliefert werden.


Wenn er den Plan halten kann kriegen die Unterstützer gegen Ende des Jahres ihre Kurbel, die dann die erste Serie darstellt. Bevor er da irgendwie an die Versorgung eines OEM denken kann, sollte  er erstmal schauen ob das alles in der Breite auch nach nem Jahr noch so funktioniert wie er sich das gedacht hat. Zur Serie 2016 wäre das vielleicht denkbar. Vorrausgesetzt es klappt tatsächlich dieses Jahr noch. Das glaub ich aber erst wenn sie an.meinem ICB 1.0 hängt...


----------



## Plumpssack (30. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Moin. Wir planen in gar nicht so ferner Zukunft 5 Bikes mit 5 verschiedenen Aufbauten haben.


Und wir werden dann bald eine Möglichkeit zum testen bekommen, stimmts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (30. August 2014)

wenn die erste Serie der vyro wie geplant kommt, kann es nicht bis 2016 dauern. sonst geht Gregor ganz sicher das Geld aus.
mir ist auch klar, dass die Kurbel sich erstmal beweisen muss. nochmal, wenn das für die crowd interessant ist, kostet fragen nix.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. August 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> wenn die erste Serie der vyro wie geplant kommt, kann es nicht bis 2016 dauern. sonst geht Gregor ganz sicher das Geld aus.
> mir ist auch klar, dass die Kurbel sich erstmal beweisen muss. nochmal, wenn das für die crowd interessant ist, kostet fragen nix.


Doch, zumindest bis er darüber überhaupt nachdenken könnte in den OEM-Markt einzusteigen. Guck dir Vecnum an die haben die erste  Serie jetzt im Markt, da erwartet auch keiner ernsthaft dass die nächstes Jahr genug Stückzahl liefern  können um OEM und Aftermarket zu bedienen.
Ob sie dabei dann noch vom Preis mit den großen mithalten können und wollen ist dann die nächste Frage. Es gibt einige Firmen.die zwar schon länger im Markt etabliert sind, aber keine OEMs beliefern. Da fällt.mir spontan Hope.ein, die machen keine OEM-Preise, The Cleg und wenn ich nachdenke sicher noch mehr.


----------



## Goddi8 (30. August 2014)

wir sprechen hier aber nicht von Stückzahlen ala cube etc
pinion geht ja auch


----------



## Goddi8 (30. August 2014)

wir sprechen hier aber nicht von Stückzahlen ala cube etc
pinion geht ja auch


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. August 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> wir sprechen hier aber nicht von Stückzahlen ala cube etc
> pinion geht ja auch


Warum eigentlich nicht? Nur weil Carver beim ersten ICB ziemlich wenig hat fertigen lassen? 
Aber davon ab der angepeilte Straßenpreis von 400€ sagt mir sowieso dass sie wenn überhaupt nur im Highend-Segment einsetzbar wäre. 
Und da wird wohl eher die 1x11 regieren.


----------



## ONE78 (30. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Moin. Wir planen in gar nicht so ferner Zukunft 5 Bikes mit 5 verschiedenen Aufbauten haben. ungefähr so stellen wir uns das vor, müssen wir aber noch detaillieren:
> 
> - Magura / Spank / Schaltung x
> - Full Sram
> ...



nix mit mattoc???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (30. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> nix mit mattoc???


doch, full Hayes...
btw. sind diese Prime Bremsen inzwischen auch gut? Hatte seit ungefähr 5 Jahren kein Hayes mehr in der Hand.


----------



## Plumpssack (31. August 2014)

Lässt sich eigentlich schätzen, wie viel der Rahmen am Ende wiegen wird, wenn er jetzt 2900g wiegt?
Vielleicht gibts da ja Erfahrungen wie viel % so ein Funktionsmuster meistens schwerer ist.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (31. August 2014)

Wollt ihr wirklich die X1 in Betracht ziehen? Wenn ich den Artikel von Stefanus ansehe, dann kommt sie mir gar nicht so attraktiv vor im Vergleich zur X01, denn viele Komponenten sind massiv schwerer (Kurbel), oder verschleißanfälliger (sehr deutlich bei der Kette, in Maßen beim Schaltwerk), oder beides (Kassette). Z.B. die Kurbel ist 30 EUR günstiger aber volle 150g schwerer. Diese 150g woanders einzuspaaren kommt wesentlich teurer als 30 EUR. Dass die Kette qualitativ eher mäßig ist berichtet sogar der Typ von SRAM laut obigem Artikel. Wieviel weniger die Kassette hält kann eigentlich nur die Erfahrung zeigen. Da die X1-Kassette aber nur oberflächengehärtet statt durchgehärtet ist kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass man mit der X01 bei den Betriebskosten günstiger _und_ leichter davonkommt. Eigentlich macht nur der Schalthebel Sinn, und auch nur dann, wenn man auf die Verstellung verzichten kann.

Ich hab mal die in Stefanus' Artikel genannten Preise und Gewichte in eine Tabelle zusammenkopiert:






Das sind natürlich UVP-Angaben. Ich weiß nicht wie die Preisunterschiede im OEM-Markt sind, doch ich vermute eher noch kleiner. @supurb-bicycles: Eventuell kannst du da was konkreteres sagen: Wieviel mehr kostet eine X01 im Vergleich zur X1 bei Erstausrüstung?


----------



## Kharne (31. August 2014)

Die X1 ist eine reine OEM Gruppe, die eigentlich nicht für den Aftermarket gedacht ist. Deswegen werden die Preise künstlich oben gehalten, damit die eben keiner so kauft. OEM wird die ein gutes Stück günstiger sein als die X01.


----------



## Da Burli (31. August 2014)

kann mir jemand erkären, warum die Kasetten so absurd teuer sind? Nur weil es wenige gibt, die die anbieten, oder werden die von Jungfrauen unter Wasser gelutscht!?


----------



## Kharne (31. August 2014)

Aus dem vollen Werkzeugstahlblock gefräst. Daraus ergibt sich direkt ne geringe Stückzahl, was den Preis weiter treibt und dazu heißt das Ding ja *XX*1, die normale XX Kasette liegt UVP auch bei >300€, der Strassenpreis bei "nur" 250.

Bei mir flöge das Ding direkt runter, dafür kommt dann das, was ich für mein FR30 angedacht habe: XT Kasette mit Hope T-Rex Ritzel und Zee Schaltwerk.


----------



## beutelfuchs (1. September 2014)

Bzgl. 11-Fach Kurbel kann man sinnvollerweise nur die X11 verbauen, denn nur dafuer gibt es ein 28er Blatt (von Frickelloesungen abgesehen). Ansonsten muesste man die Schaltung ehrlicherweise neu abstimmen, da eines der entscheidensten Argumente fuer 11-fach, naemlich keine Einbußen bei der Berauffahrfaehigkeit, hinfaellig wird. 
Ansonsten wird sich der ein oder andere frischgebackene Besitzer, welcher von 2x10/26" auf 11-fach/650b wechselt, ueber den Entfaltungssprung im Gluecksfall wundern und ansonsten mit Gelenkbeschwerden anfreunden. Zur Erinnerung: Nicht alle sind 18 bei 70Kg.


----------



## nuts (1. September 2014)

Naja, die X1 Kurbel ist ja immer noch sehr teuer und nur teilweise einteilig gefertigt. 

Wir werden auf jeden Fall genau prüfen, ob sich die Gruppe wirklich lohnt. Bei Alutech hat Basti bisher ganz gerne e13 Kurbeln verbaut, weil sie wohl in der Preis/Leistung den X01 überlegen waren. Wie das jetzt für die X1 aussieht, müssen wir mal sehen.


----------



## foreigner (1. September 2014)

oem gibt´s bei X1 sicher ganz andere Preise als bei X01. Daher sollte da eigentlich klar X1 dran. Die X-Horizon Technik empfinde ich nochmal als deutlicher Schritt nach vorne. Shimano hat da derzeit nicht wirklich was zu bieten und komm was Übersetzungsbandbreite angeht für einfach eh nicht wirklich in Frage. Und Umwerfer kommt doch bitte nicht ans Serienbike!
Da Schaltung aber auch nicht auf Priorität 1 liegt, ist für mich klar, welche Gruppe an das Bike dran sollte: X1. Ob man da jetzt noch eine andere Kurbel dran baut (Race Face turbine, oder E13 z.B.) ist ja eine andere Sache.

Wenn ich mir die Beispielaufbauten so ansehe, frage ich mich allerdings, ob CCDB Inline schon raus ist? Den heißesten Dämpfer für so ein bike (vielleicht neben dem neuen Marzocchi) auszuprobieren halte ich eigentlich für eine Pflicht. Dass der nicht auftaucht, aber dafür der Magura Elektronik-Schrott ist schon ein Witz.


----------



## nuts (1. September 2014)

Hey foreigner, den Magura Dämpfer bist Du doch genau so wenig gefahren, wie die meisten anderen hier - dann gleich mal darüber her ziehen finde ich nicht gut.

CCDB Inline is nicht raus, schauen wir mal, wo wir den unterbringen. Der Marzocchi wird wohl noch nicht verfügbar sein (für Tests), evtl. kommt er dann da rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (1. September 2014)

Ne, aber woher sollte den der Performance-zuwachs kommen? Darüber dass man ein Ventil elektronisch regelt? Das was der eventuell besser kann, könnte möglicherweise die Pedaliereffizienz sein. Vielleicht schafft er aber ja den Wechsel zwischen "Blockierung" und offenem Dämpfer sehr gut. Das macht ihn vielleicht auch zu einem guten CC und Tourendämpfer (wenn man Elektrik am Fahrrad haben will). Aber was soll der an dem Rad? Er hat gar nicht die Vorraussetzungen um von der Performance mit manch anderem Dämpfer (die auch eher für den angepeilten Einsatzbereich ausgelegt sind) mitzuhalten, völlig egal ob man jetzt ein Ventil elektronisch regelt oder nicht, das macht die Ventile und den Hydraulikkreislauf nicht besser.
Ich halte die Magura-Teile auch nicht für schlecht. Aber in dem Einsatzbereich in den sie hin gehören. Und wir bauen hier ja auch ein Spaßbike, das auch gut bergab gehen soll und dessen Dämpfers wichtigste Eigenschaft doch nicht die Pedaliereffizienz, sondern eher die Federperformance sein sollte. Gut, probiert´s aus und dann testet ihn mal bitte gegen einen Inline oder den Marzocchi S3C2R.
Meine negative Bemerkung zielt vor allem dahin ab, welchen Sinn Elektronik am Fahrwerk überhaupt hat. Das einzige, was sie wirklich kann, ist die Pedaliereffizienz verbessern. Zur Federperformance wirklich etwas beitragen, kann sie nicht. Zumindest kann sie nichts besser als ein richtig gut gemachtes normales Fahrwerks. Dazu reicht auch ein Blick über den Tellerrand in andere Bereiche, die durchaus deutlich weiter sind (auch was den Einsatz von Elektronik angeht) und bei denen sich elektronisch geregelte Fahrwerke im Sportbereich nicht bewährt haben und hochwertige, rein hydraulische Fahrwerke immer noch das höchste sind (z.B. Motorrad).

Letztendlich sage ich nichts anderes als "ein neuer Porsche Carrera ist schneller als ein 1,6Liter Golf". Dazu brauch ihn auch nicht gefahren zu sein. Mit der Aussage lehne ich mich dennoch nicht weit aus dem Fenster.


----------



## xTr3Me (1. September 2014)

Naja ist ja nicht so wild mit dem Inline. Die Ausstattung kann man im Gegensatz zu Details am Rahmen selbst ändern.


----------



## m2000 (1. September 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Aus dem vollen Werkzeugstahlblock gefräst. Daraus ergibt sich direkt ne geringe Stückzahl, was den Preis weiter treibt...


Aber nicht bei der X1 die ist genietet. Wieder ein Grund für mich eher eine Shimano Bastellösung zu bevorzugen...


----------



## foreigner (1. September 2014)

m2000 schrieb:


> Aber nicht bei der X1 die ist genietet. Wieder ein Grund für mich eher eine Shimano Bastellösung zu bevorzugen...


Verstehe ich nicht. Shimano Kassetten sind doch auch teilweise vernietet. Die kleineren Ritzel bei X1 sind im übrigen auch einteilig gefertigt.


----------



## Kharne (1. September 2014)

Ne Shimano XT kostet aber 45€ im Vergleich zu den 230€ die SRAM für die X1 Kasette haben will.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. September 2014)

Der derzeitige Preis der X1-Kassette erscheint mir auch völlig over the Top, die wird fast so teuer gehandelt wie die X01. Dabei liegt der Listenpreis deutlich weiter auseinander...


----------



## foreigner (1. September 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ne Shimano XT kostet aber 45€ im Vergleich zu den 230€ die SRAM für die X1 Kasette haben will.


da hast du natürlich recht. Der Preis ist nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## konsti-d (1. September 2014)

die e13 ohne Spider sind eh mit die schicksten Kurbeln, die ich weiß.


----------



## Plumpssack (1. September 2014)

Lässt sich denn schon abschätzen, wie viel Gewicht sich gegenüber dem Funktionsmuster noch ca einsparen lassen wird? 100g, 300g, 500g?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (2. September 2014)

hängt wohl sicher auch vom Design ab. Das Muster ist ja bis auf den Bogen im Unterrohr recht schnörkellos und von der Seite eigentlich nicht ungünstig. Es besteht ja da eher Einsparpotential an dem unkonifizierten Rohrsatz und vor allem am Hinterbau (Rohrsatz, in der Mitte zusammengeschweißte Kettenstrebe, Ausfallenden,...).
Also, wenn wir ein günstiges Design wählen sind 100g Einsparpotential ganz sicher deutlich zu wenig. Wäre schon eher irgendwo bei den anderen Werten zu suchen. 500g halte ich persönlich für zu hoch gegriffen. Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Aber vielleicht sagt ja Stefan mal was dazu.


----------



## foreigner (2. September 2014)

Hab das jetzt erst so richtig gesehen: "Hügeleisen" gewinnt, aber verkaufen tut man es als ICB 2.0, aber Hügeleisen soll auf den Rahmen? Wenn die Macher den Namen für so unglücklich halten, dass sie ihn nicht für verkaufsfähig halten (und eine ganze Reihe Leute damit sicher unglücklich ist), warum lässt man es nicht einfach mit dem Hügeleisen. Man kann ja einen Sticker beilegen und wer mag kann sich das Hügeleisen aufkleben. Finde ich in dem Fall die eleganteste Lösung. ICB 2.0 ist doch eh eine gute (weil neutrale) Lösung.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. September 2014)

Ich denke mal dass die Gewichtseinsparung schon deutlich über 100g liegt, denn die spart man schon wenn die verstellbaren Ausfallenden wegfallen. Ich würde jetzt mal mit ca. 300g oder so rechnen.


----------



## Plumpssack (2. September 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich denke mal dass die Gewichtseinsparung schon deutlich über 100g liegt, denn die spart man schon wenn die verstellbaren Ausfallenden wegfallen. Ich würde jetzt mal mit ca. 300g oder so rechnen.


wäre auch meine laienhafte Einschätzung aber vielleicht kann Stefan ja nochmal was dazu sagen, wie schwer der Hauptrahmenrohrsatz im Funktionsmuster wirklich ist oderso..


----------



## Speziazlizt (2. September 2014)

Das sind doch alles wilde Spekulationen, da das Endrahmengewicht doch stark vom final gewähltem Design abhängig ist.


----------



## nuts (2. September 2014)

Ich kann eines mal sicher sagen: Die Ausfallenden durch fixe zu ersetzen spart ca. 160 g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (10. September 2014)

nur mal so nebenbei, ohne dass ich Ahnung von irgendwas hätte:
Die ganzen Teile rund um Dämpfer und Wippe sind am Knolly wunderschön gelungen! Könnte man sich da gegebenenfalls was abschauen, was Machart und Design angeht. Für unsere Dämpferverlängerung versteht sich.


----------



## foreigner (10. September 2014)

Also, über die Optik der Wippen im einzelnen will ich mal nichts sagen. Ich glaube allerdings nicht so recht, dass wir viel übernehmen können, da es sich ja um Wippen handelt, wir aber eine starre Verbindung per Druckstrebe zum Dämpfer benötigen. Die muss auch etwas massiver werden als die zarte Druckstrebe zwischen den Wippen am Knolly.

Aber nur mal am Rande: Die Bikes gesamt betrachtet, weiß ich jedes mal wenn ich ein Knolly sehe nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. Ich finde die die Dinger ganz schön hässlich, aber das schlimmste ist der Hinterbau. Als würden die sich überlegen: Wie bekomme ich nochmal 6 zusätzliche Lager in den Hinterbau, ohne dass es irgendwas bringt. Die Progression ist nicht besser als bei normalen 4 Gelenkern, teilweise sogar im Gegenteil. Und sonst bewirkt die Zusatzwippe rein gar nichts. Ich verstehe nicht was das soll. Knollys wären so ungefähr mit die letzten Räder am Markt, die ich kaufen würde.


----------



## R.C. (10. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was das soll.



Specis Patent zu umgehen. Jetzt ja nicht mehr notwendig.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. September 2014)

Das neue Endorphin ist einfach hammermäßig geworden. Die Farbe kommt bei dem Bild oben nicht richtig rüber, schaut auf anderen Bildern mit passendem Weißabgleich richtig scharf aus.Die Geo wurde auch ans Warden angepasst und entspricht jetzt meinen Vorstellungen von einem guten Trailbike.


----------



## Erisch (10. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, über die Optik der Wippen im einzelnen will ich mal nichts sagen. Ich glaube allerdings nicht so recht, dass wir viel übernehmen können, da es sich ja um Wippen handelt, wir aber eine starre Verbindung per Druckstrebe zum Dämpfer benötigen. Die muss auch etwas massiver werden als die zarte Druckstrebe zwischen den Wippen am Knolly.
> 
> Aber nur mal am Rande: Die Bikes gesamt betrachtet, weiß ich jedes mal wenn ich ein Knolly sehe nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. Ich finde die die Dinger ganz schön hässlich, aber das schlimmste ist der Hinterbau. Als würden die sich überlegen: Wie bekomme ich nochmal 6 zusätzliche Lager in den Hinterbau, ohne dass es irgendwas bringt. Die Progression ist nicht besser als bei normalen 4 Gelenkern, teilweise sogar im Gegenteil. Und sonst bewirkt die Zusatzwippe rein gar nichts. Ich verstehe nicht was das soll. Knollys wären so ungefähr mit die letzten Räder am Markt, die ich kaufen würde.



Schonmal eins gefahren?


----------



## foreigner (10. September 2014)

Erisch schrieb:


> Schonmal eins gefahren?


Den DHler. Der war in Ordnung, mehr aber auch nicht. Vom Hinterbau ist selbst mein altes Canyon besser gewesen, was aber auch am Dämpfersetup gelegen haben mag. Bin damals auch ein Canfield Jedi (was viel zu hart war) gefahren, das war klar besser als das Knolly. Die anderen mögen sich nicht schlecht fahren. Geometrien sind oft ganz gut und antisquat und Prgression der Hinterbauten stimmen einigermaßen, daher können sie nicht wirklich schlecht sein. Dennoch wäre exakt das gleiche möglich ohne die zusätzlichen Wippen. Und damit leichter und wesentlich wartungsärmer.


----------



## Erisch (10. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Den DHler. Der war in Ordnung, mehr aber auch nicht. Vom Hinterbau ist selbst mein altes Canyon besser gewesen, was aber auch am Dämpfersetup gelegen haben mag. Bin damals auch ein Canfield Jedi (was viel zu hart war) gefahren, das war klar besser als das Knolly. Die anderen mögen sich nicht schlecht fahren. Geometrien sind oft ganz gut und antisquat und Prgression der Hinterbauten stimmen einigermaßen, daher können sie nicht wirklich schlecht sein. Dennoch wäre exakt das gleiche möglich ohne die zusätzlichen Wippen. Und damit leichter und wesentlich wartungsärmer.



Knolly und antisquat? Der grosse Vorteil von denen is ja gerade dass sie gar keinen haben. Das macht sie zwar nicht unbedingt zum Forstwegsprinter (dafuer brauch ich aber kein Fully) aber unschlagbar wenn's mal ueber Wurzeln und Stufen berghoch geht.
Das Endorphin (und ich rede hier vom 26er Modell) ist genau das was ich mir unter der Vorlage des ICB 2.0 vorstelle:

- 140mm
- flacher, langer Rahmen ohne extremen Reach
- Flaschenhalter fuer 750ml Flaschen
- bocksteif
- niedriges Tretlager
- 424mm Kettenstreben ohne Kompromisse mit breiten Reifen
- Umwerfer passt (wer's braucht), abschraubbare Kabelhalter
- anschraubbare ISCG Aufnahme
- ordentlicher Daempfer ist standard
- durchgehendes Sitzrohr (fuer ne 200mm Moveloc z.B.)
- keine Kettenlaengung (fahre 34er Blatt)

Der letzte Punkt ist interessant weil es das Rad absolut leise auf dem Trail macht. Selbst mit meinem 9fach X.0 ohne Kupplung macht das Rad keinen Mucks. Selbst ein 2m Drop oder ein zu kurzer Double ist kaum wahrnehmbar, akustisch und gefuehlt. Man sieht nur nachher am Gummiring das man 100% seines Federwegs genutzt hat.

Den einzigen Punkt den ich euch mit eurem Eingelenker lasse sind die Lager. Und da soll ich auf so Vieles verzichten nur weil ich aller 3-5 Jahre mal nen Nachmittag mit Lagertausch verbringen muss? Wenn man sich die Reviews mal anguckt, scheint das eh kein grosses Problem mit den Knollys zu sein weil die von Anfang an sehr hochwertige Lager verbauen.

Ja, die 6 Lagerpunkte sehen komisch aus, aber fuer mich heiligt der Zweck die Mittel.


----------



## foreigner (10. September 2014)

Naja, bis auf die Trinkflasche und 130mm Federweg erfüllt das geplante ICB die Punkte wohl auch.
Allerdings wird es wahrscheinlich leichten Antisquat bei 32 Blatt bekommen, was ich sehr gut finde. Letztendlich ist das Geschmacksache. Ich mag´s wen ich rein trete und da sackt nichts weg und ich mag sogar die gewisse Rückmeldung über den Untergrund (durch leichten Pedalrückschlag) bergauf. Und in Zeiten von gedämpften Schaltwerken und X-horizon ist klappern kaum mehr ein Thema.
Aber wie gesagt, das ist einfach eine Geschmacksache, darum wollte ich darauf auch nicht herum reiten.


----------



## konsti-d (11. September 2014)

ich find das auch nicht so toll, was Knolly da baut. Ohne große Ahnung sieht mir das einfach zu kompliziert aus. Wie du sagst: wohl unnötig.

Lediglich die Wippen an sich sind echt sexy. Versteh aber das bei unserem Rad.


----------



## fuzzball (11. September 2014)

wie wäre ein BOS-Fahrwerk (Deville-Vip`r)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (11. September 2014)

wahrscheinlich teuer, aber geil. Aber wenn dann Kirk Dämpfer.


----------



## Goddi8 (11. September 2014)

bei dem Serviceverhalten der Franzosen lieber nicht


----------



## fuzzball (12. September 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> bei dem Serviceverhalten der Franzosen lieber nicht


was ist falsch an schnell und freundlich


----------



## fuzzball (12. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich teuer, aber geil. Aber wenn dann Kirk Dämpfer.


Vip`r ist für dieses Rad und Einsatzgebiet mehr als ausreichend, Kirk ist nicht notwendig


----------



## Kharne (12. September 2014)

Guck mal in den Deville-Thread. Da ist nix von schnell und freundlich zu lesen, grade bei denen, die ne dauerkaputte Gabel erwischt haben.


----------



## Goddi8 (12. September 2014)

@fuzzball. Das scheint eher die Ausnahme zu sein. Ein genervter Händler verteilt schon Gabeln anderer Hersteller wenn ein BOS Kunde mit einer defekten ankommt. Wie bei anderen auch ist nicht die Performance der Gabel das Manko sondern die Performance des Services


----------



## fuzzball (12. September 2014)

nur weil da ein paar Personen von Problemen schreiben und ggfs. ihrem Unmut/Frust Luft verschaffen sollte man nicht alles auf die Goldwaage legen. Im Deville-Thread waren nicht die "Franzosen" die unfreundlichen sondern Sport Nut. Fahre diverse BOS-Modelle (Gabeln und Dämpfer) bei welchen vereinzelt auch mal etwas defekt war, aber Service/Reperatur in Frankreich war immer schnell und freundlich.

Wenn man die Threads hier im Forum betreffend Defekte bei BOS-Produkten, FOX-Produkten, MZ-Produkten und Defekte bei RS-Produkten durchliest so sind die Defekte bei RS-Produkten deutlich in der Mehrheit (was natürlich teilweise auch an der größeren Verbreitung liegt) und dauerhafter. Persönlich habe ich aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen mit RS-Produkten eine Abneigung gegen diese:
-  Pike RCT3 SA(Bj. 2014 innerhalb von vier Monaten waren Defekt bzw. mussten getauscht werden Dämpfungseinheit, Luftkammer und   Standrohre) ==> endgültig letzter Versuch ein RS Produkt zu nutzen
- Lyrik SA (Bj. 2012 Achsaufnahme gebrauchen)
-  Boxxer WC (Bj. 2007 gebrochen/abgeknickt)
-  Totem TS (Bj. 2007/2008 Absenkung funktionierte nie, kam teilweise defekt zurück von Toxo)
(- Reverb (MK 1 und MK 2 Stealth - Absenkung funktionierte diverse male nicht mehr, undicht und erhebliches seitliches Spiel)
Ein guter Service bringt halt nichts wenn das Produkt Qualitativ minderwertig ist.


----------



## Goddi8 (12. September 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> @fuzzball.  Wie bei anderen auch ist nicht die Performance der Gabel das Manko sondern die Performance des Services



Da stimmst du mir ja zu 
Ich habe auch zwei identische MZs um nicht während der Saison auf Ersatzteile warten zu müssen


----------



## fuzzball (12. September 2014)

dafür hat die MZ i.d.R. eine super Performance - der Trend geht klar zur Ersatzgabel ; im Prinzip ist es auch egal wie die "Serienausstattung" aussieht, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe soll es ja den Rahmen auch einzeln zu kaufen geben, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenstreicher (12. September 2014)

Nur mal aus Neugier - was wären die empfehlenswerten Hersteller von Federelementen - also da wo die Performance passt und der Service passt? Bin grad selber unglücklich mit FOX und hab deshalb beim letzten Rad zu RockShox gegriffen, wobei bis jetzt alles in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Goddi8 (12. September 2014)

Dann bist Du IMO beim Hersteller mit dem in D besten Service  und der besten Ersatzteil- und Infoversorgung für Selbstschrauber.

Aber noch ein Punkt zum eigentlichen Topic. Wie wäre es denn mit etwas exotischeren Herstellern wie MRP?


----------



## nuts (17. September 2014)

die testbikes sind noch nicht ganz final, es wird aber ungefähr die geben: 

Full SRAM (Pike / Monarch+ / X1 / Roam40 / Guide)
Full HAYES (Mattoc / McLeod / X1 / Sun Charger Pro SL / Prime)
Eurobike (Magura / Magura / X01 / e13 / Magura MT5)

Die anderen beiden sind noch offen. Da sind so Sachen wie CaneCreek Inline, Fox und Marzocchi angedacht, DT Laufräder, Formula Bremsen, irgendwas mit Umwerfer. Mehr kann hoffentlich Basti nächste Woche erzählen 

Exotische Hersteller wie MRP haben leider meistens einen exotischen Service und keine gute OEM-Struktur. Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit MRP genau steht - hat jemand Erfahrungen mit ISON Distribution?


----------



## Goddi8 (17. September 2014)

Bitte bitte bitte nehmt Marzocchi da mit rein!


----------



## Kharne (17. September 2014)

Fox? Ihr wisst doch wie die abschneiden werden in ner Abstimmung


----------



## Plumpssack (17. September 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Fox? Ihr wisst doch wie die abschneiden werden in ner Abstimmung


Halt den Mund und erinner nicht dran

Und tut dem Hayes Paket keine Hayes Bremsen an, dann hat es doch gleich verloren Ein Manitou Fahrwerk zu testen ist allerdings Pflicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (17. September 2014)

Bei einer Neuanschaffung würde ich in diese Richtung gehen.

Gabel: Rock Shox Pike
Dämpfer: CC DB Inline
Bremse: eine mit Hydrauliköl (Shimano XT/ Magura)
Laufräder: DT Swiss schlauchlos
Schaltung: Shimano XT Shadow Plus, weils zu Bremse passt


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Die anderen beiden sind noch offen. Da sind so Sachen wie.............., Formula Bremsen,.......



Die zwei Wörter hab ich heute auf Tour wieder öfters in den Mund genommen. Ich weiß nicht wie man sich das antuen kann......

G.


----------



## Kharne (17. September 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Halt den Mund und erinner nicht dran



Zurecht. Mag ja sein, dass Toxo derzeit daran arbeitet den Ruf aufzupolieren, aber wie lange hält das an?



Plumpssack schrieb:


> Und tut dem Hayes Paket keine Hayes Bremsen an, dann hat es doch gleich verloren



Die Hayes , die ich fahren durfte haben mich nicht hinterm Ofen vorgelockt, da tuns die aktuellen Shimanos besser.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die zwei Wörter hab ich heute auf Tour wieder öfters in den Mund genommen. Ich weiß nicht wie man sich das antuen kann......



Der Luftspalt ist halt trotz der tollen neuen Technologie nicht ansatzweise so groß wie bei Shimano...


----------



## foreigner (18. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> die testbikes sind noch nicht ganz final, es wird aber ungefähr die geben:
> 
> Full SRAM (Pike / Monarch+ / X1 / Roam40 / Guide)
> Full HAYES (Mattoc / McLeod / X1 / Sun Charger Pro SL / Prime)
> ...



Also, wenn ich da was zu sagen hätte, wäre das mein Wunschkonzert: 
Die ersten 2 sind doch schon mal gut. Beim Monarch + auch ein Debon (würde das Sinn machen?)? Bitte eine Guide Bremse mit Swing Link (also kein R, sondern mindestens RS). Magura würde mich vor allem die Bremse interessieren, das Fahrwerk eigentlich gar nicht. Bezweifle auch stark, dass es mit der Konkurenz mithalten kann. Wenn ich´s mir aussuchen könnte, würde ich da sagen, bitte noch austauschen. Da gibt´s andere die noch wesentlich interessanter sind.
Marzocchi sollte unbedingt dabei sein. Ne 350 NCR und ein 053 S3C2R Dämpfer würden mich mehr interessieren als alle andere.
Cane Creek Inline sehe ich mindestens zum Testen mal als Pflichtprogramm, gerade auch wegen der guten Anpassbarkeit. Da kann man schön probieren, wo auch andere Setups hin sollten. Sowas gerne mal mit Formula Gabel und Formula T1 Bremse. Spannend wäre auch eine DVO Diamond Gabel.
Fox Float X sollte doch auf alle Fälle mal dabei sein. Eine getravelte 36 (bitte keine 34) ist auch nicht uninteressant, ob sie hinterher preislich relevant ist, das ist die andere Seite. Allerdings ist Fox auch prima selber zu machen und von der Ersatzteilversorgung super (Meiner Meinung sogar fast besser als Rock Shox. Man bekommt alles sehr schnell einzeln). Dämpferservice machen lassen, ist da auch inzwischen kein Thema mehr. Und funktional und bei der Qualität spielt Fox sicher ganz oben mit. Also, ich bin nicht gegen Fox und die allgemeine Forums-Meinung zu Fox ist einfach nur lächerlich und unsinnig (Die Zeiten der miesen 34er sind auch vorbei, selbst die funktionieren inzwischen gut). Richtig geil wäre auch ein Bos Fahrwerk (Deville AM, Kirk), damit man eine gute Referenz hat, an der sich die anderen messen müssen.
DT Swiss Laufräder sollten auf alle Fälle mal dabei sein.


----------



## puderluder1 (18. September 2014)

Klingt doch ganz gut. Denke die Bremsen sind an einem Trailbike auch nicht gar so wichtig wie an einem Enduro, also was Standfestigkeit angeht. Wenn jemand das Rad dann zum Stolperbiken nimmt, kann er selber aufrüsten.


----------



## xTr3Me (18. September 2014)

Ich würde es so ausrüsten:
CC Inline / Fox 36 auf 150 getraveled / X01 / DT mit EX471 / Shimano XT

Wäre jetzt eher eine potentere Variante, aber am Fahrwerk Gewicht zu sparen ist einfach so unglaublich unsinnig.. wegen ein paar Gramm, dieman eh nciht spürt, fährt man da ein deutlich schlechteres Bike.. und bergab spürt man den Unterschied.


----------



## foreigner (18. September 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich würde es so ausrüsten:
> CC Inline / Fox 36 auf 150 getraveled / X01 / DT mit EX471 / Shimano XT
> 
> Wäre jetzt eher eine potentere Variante, aber am Fahrwerk Gewicht zu sparen ist einfach so unglaublich unsinnig.. wegen ein paar Gramm, dieman eh nciht spürt, fährt man da ein deutlich schlechteres Bike.. und bergab spürt man den Unterschied.


Sehr richtig und nicht nur bergab.


----------



## foreigner (18. September 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die zwei Wörter hab ich heute auf Tour wieder öfters in den Mund genommen. Ich weiß nicht wie man sich das antuen kann......
> 
> G.


Hatte /habe bisher 2 Formula Bremsen gehabt. Beide waren sehr problemfrei. Da hatte ich selbst mit den hier ja so viel gelobten  aktuellen Shimano Bremsen mehr Probleme. Also, so veralgemeinert würde ich das nicht sagen. Im übrigen mag ich die Formulas vom Bremsgefühl sehr. Das sind wenigstens noch Bremsen die zu packen, statt die Scheibe erstmal nur zu steicheln und eine der ganz wenigen, die noch einen richtig guten Druckpunkt haben. Gute Avid oder manche Hope noch, dann hört´s schon auf.


----------



## freetourer (18. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hatte /habe bisher 2 Formula Bremsen gehabt. Beide waren sehr problemfrei. Da hatte ich selbst mit den hier ja so viel gelobten  aktuellen Shimano Bremsen mehr Probleme. Also, so veralgemeinert würde ich das nicht sagen. Im übrigen mag ich die Formulas vom Bremsgefühl sehr. Das sind wenigstens noch Bremsen die zu packen, statt die Scheibe erstmal nur zu steicheln und eine der ganz wenigen, die noch einen richtig guten Druckpunkt haben. Gute Avid oder manche Hope noch, dann hört´s schon auf.



Deine Vorliebe für die Formula Bremsen gut und schön - passt aber eher in´s Bild zu Deinen anderen auch eher nicht massenkompatiblen Vorlieben bei der Ausstattung. 

Wer mit den aktuellen Shimano - Bremsen noch Probleme bekommt, dem ist nicht zu helfen. 

Wahrscheinlich wird es aber ja eher eher auf Avid hinauflaufen - die bekommt man ja oem quasi hinterhergeworfen.


----------



## Goddi8 (18. September 2014)

vorallem dann nicht wenn sich der bremsbelag verabschiedet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (18. September 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Deine Vorliebe für die Formula Bremsen gut und schön - passt aber eher in´s Bild zu Deinen anderen auch eher nicht massenkompatiblen Vorlieben bei der Ausstattung.
> 
> Wer mit den aktuellen Shimano - Bremsen noch Probleme bekommt, dem ist nicht zu helfen.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich wird es aber ja eher eher auf Avid hinauflaufen - die bekommt man ja oem quasi hinterhergeworfen.



Das hätte ich mal gerne erläutert. Was ist nicht massenkompatibel?
Ich will da übrigens nicht unbedingt Formula Bremsen dran haben, nicht falsch verstehen, aber so pauschal bashen kann man die auch nicht.
Wenn die Shimano einfach undicht am Geber werden, kann ich´s nicht ändern. Wurden weder schlecht behandelt, noch haben sie irgendwas abbekommen. War ganz normaler Gebrauch. Und die organischen Beläge von Shimano kann man meiner Meinung nach direkt im Neuzustand ausbauen und in den Müll werfen. Für viel mehr kann man sie nicht gebrauchen, allerspätestens aber wenn man damit einmal im Nassen unterwegs war. Die Sinterbeläge passen aber. Du siehst, ausfälle gibt´s auch bei anderen Bremsen.
Sram Guide Bremse wäre schon auch interessant...


----------



## Goddi8 (18. September 2014)

@nuts. es geht jetzt doch nur um die Ausstattung der Testflotte, oder?
aber eigentlich ist das doch schon mitentscheidend für das finale paket


----------



## nuts (18. September 2014)

Was ich da geschrieben habe gilt für die testbikes. Für die Serie werden wir hier mit euch diskutieren welche Pakete wir zur Abstimmung stellen


----------



## freetourer (18. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das hätte ich mal gerne erläutert. Was ist nicht massenkompatibel?
> Ich will da übrigens nicht unbedingt Formula Bremsen dran haben, nicht falsch verstehen, aber so pauschal bashen kann man die auch nicht.
> Wenn die Shimano einfach undicht am Geber werden, kann ich´s nicht ändern. Wurden weder schlecht behandelt, noch haben sie irgendwas abbekommen. War ganz normaler Gebrauch. Und die organischen Beläge von Shimano kann man meiner Meinung nach direkt im Neuzustand ausbauen und in den Müll werfen. Für viel mehr kann man sie nicht gebrauchen, allerspätestens aber wenn man damit einmal im Nassen unterwegs war. Die Sinterbeläge passen aber. Du siehst, ausfälle gibt´s auch bei anderen Bremsen.
> Sram Guide Bremse wäre schon auch interessant...



nicht massenkompatibel: na - zum Beispiel Deine Vorliebe für Systemlaufräder mit enger Maulweite. 

Ist aber schon o.k. so - finde nur witzig, dass Deine Vorlieben fast immer genau gegensätzlich zu meinen Vorlieben sind. Spiegelt halt auch ein wenig wieder, dass man eigentlich mit ziemlich viel momentan am Markt erhältlichem Material klarkommen kann und dass eben sehr vieles auch einfach subjektiver Geschmack gewürzt mit einem Prozentsatz x an extrinsischem Einfluss (Marketing usw.) ist. 

Wir würden aber wohl beide das Traumrad des jeweils anderen eher nicht kaufen. 

Zur Bremse: Bin die Guide beim Bikefestival in Willingen am Bike von Basti zur Probe gefahren - seit langem mal wieder eine Avid die mir gefallen hat - guter, spürbarer Druckpunkt und ab da steigt die Bremskraft sehr schön linear mit dem Zug am Hebel. - Trotzdem bleibe ich bei meinen Shimanos (XTR am Hauptbike, Zee bzw. XT an den anderen). 

Allerdings gab es auch dieses Jahr dort wieder einige, die eben die Avid Bremsen dort zum Faden gebracht haben, so dass es dort am Auslauf reichlich Diskussionen und Gestank gibt.


----------



## foreigner (18. September 2014)

Naja, weiß nicht was an Felgen mit 23mm schmal ist. Preisunabhängig bin ich auch kein Fan von Systemlaufrädern. Spielt der Preis für ein Komplettbike eine Rolle, sieht die Sache anders aus. Hier spricht das Verhältnis aus Preis, Gewicht und Stabilität oftmals für Systemlaufräder.
Fading beim Bremsen spüre ich eigentlich nur höchstens mal, wenn ich lange, langsame und technische Abfahrten (in Richtung stolperbiken) in Angriff nehme. Ansonsten sind entweder die Abfahrten zu kurz (in Willingen wäre das definitiv so) oder ich hänge einfach zu wenig auf der Bremse/bin zu leicht. Die mit großem Abstand beste Bremse, die ich bisher gefahren bin, war nach meinem Geschmack übrigens eine Formula RO. Ich mag einen richtig festen Druckpunkt und auch dass richtig was kommt, wenn man am Hebel zieht. Dosierbarkeit war dennoch völlig in Ordnung und es war nicht der Hauch von Fading oder nachlassender Leistung zu spüren. Shimano werden meine Traumbremsen deshalb auch nicht werden, da ist mir einfach der Druckpunkt zu weich.


----------



## Goddi8 (18. September 2014)

@nuts. der dämpfer sollte aber passen, oder? das wäre aus meiner sicht eine konstante


----------



## freetourer (18. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Naja, weiß nicht was an Felgen mit 23mm schmal ist. Preisunabhängig bin ich auch kein Fan von Systemlaufrädern. Spielt der Preis für ein Komplettbike eine Rolle, sieht die Sache anders aus. Hier spricht das Verhältnis aus Preis, Gewicht und Stabilität oftmals für Systemlaufräder.
> Fading beim Bremsen spüre ich eigentlich nur höchstens mal, wenn ich lange, langsame und technische Abfahrten (in Richtung stolperbiken) in Angriff nehme. Ansonsten sind entweder die Abfahrten zu kurz (in Willingen wäre das definitiv so) oder ich hänge einfach zu wenig auf der Bremse/bin zu leicht. Die mit großem Abstand beste Bremse, die ich bisher gefahren bin, war nach meinem Geschmack übrigens eine Formula RO. Ich mag einen richtig festen Druckpunkt und auch dass richtig was kommt, wenn man am Hebel zieht. Dosierbarkeit war dennoch völlig in Ordnung und es war nicht der Hauch von Fading oder nachlassender Leistung zu spüren. Shimano werden meine Traumbremsen deshalb auch nicht werden, da ist mir einfach der Druckpunkt zu weich.



In Willingen schaffe ich es auch selbst bei einer Avid oder Formula Bremse nicht sie zum Faden zu bringen - wiege wohl zu wenig und fahre auch zu flüssig runter. Ich finde das nur eben nicht besonders repräsentativ.


----------



## fuzzball (19. September 2014)

die 500 hm in Willingen wollen wir jetzt aber auch nicht als Maßstab nehmen


----------



## freetourer (19. September 2014)

fuzzball schrieb:


> die 500 hm in Willingen wollen wir jetzt aber auch nicht als Maßstab nehmen




Auf der Freeride sinds ja noch weniger hm.

Nö - möchte ich auch nicht wirklich als Maßstab nehmen. Wenn allerdings auf den wenigen hm Angstbremser eine Bremse zum faden bringen sollte man die halt eben auch nicht an´s Bike schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (20. September 2014)

Ihr wollt mir aber nicht weiß machen das ihr ständig 500hm am Stück fahrt - ohne kurze Entspannungspause, Ausblick genießen etc.?


----------



## Goddi8 (24. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Exotische Hersteller wie MRP haben leider meistens einen exotischen Service und keine gute OEM-Struktur. Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit MRP genau steht - hat jemand Erfahrungen mit ISON Distribution?


Keine Ahnung wegen Service. Aber das
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/mrp-stage-fork-review-2014.html

liest sich nicht schlecht


----------



## trailjo (23. Oktober 2014)

Übrigens will ich das ICB mit dem Pinion P1.12 Getriebe!


----------



## Dakeyras (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich auch

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## ONE78 (24. Oktober 2014)

das wird nix!
weder mit dem drehpunkt, noch mit der kettenstrebenlaenge/-kuerze wird das getriebe da reinpassen...


----------



## Dakeyras (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß, aber schön wärs trotzdem... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich habs befürchtet.


----------



## Fury (25. Oktober 2014)

Ohne jetzt eine Design Diskussion lostreten zu wollen, habe ich mir nochmal Gedanken ums "Geröhr" gemacht. Hier möchte ich das Ergebnis zeigen. Wie gesagt, es geht mir nicht um die Diskussion sondern nur um eine Anregung.







die Linien der Testmuster finde ich schon ganz gut. Schnurgrade müssen die Rohre aber nicht sein, deshalb nur leichte Kurven aber dafür schön fließend.
Ausserdem finde ich den "Y" Hinterbau am schönsten - unabhängig davon, was jetzt wirklich kommt und ob das technisch machbar ist.


----------



## woorscht (25. Oktober 2014)

Sind das hier die offiziellen Geo-Werte?
*
Gewichtetes:*

XS1 (1 %) und XS2 (1.4 %): 389 mm Reach (Sitzrohr: 360 mm)
S1 (1 %) und S2 (8 %): 413 mm Reach (Sitzrohr: 400 mm)
M1 (16 %) und M2 (23 %): 429 mm Reach (Sitzrohr: 435 mm)
L1 (20 %) und L2 (15 %): 446 mm Reach (Sitzrohr: 470 mm)
XL1 (8 %) und XL2 (7 %): 469 mm Reach (Sitzrohr: 510 mm)
Foreigner hatte in einem anderen Fred gesagt, dass er sich mit 1,80m auf dem Rad in Größe L wohlfühlt und die Frage aufgeworfen, ob Leuten um die 1,90 das L dann nicht zu klein ist und das XL zu groß.

Falls die Werte oben stimmen, kann ich für mich (1,90m) sagen, dass ich bestimmt nicht das XL fahren will!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mich mit 1,91SL 93 auf L mit Bastis kurz/breit Cockpit durchaus wohl gefühlt. Denke mal eher dass wir den Luxus haben werden je nach Geschmack zwischen L und XL wählen zu können.


----------



## woorscht (25. Oktober 2014)

Ok, beruhigt mich, dass das L doch gepasst hat.
Hatte mich nur nach dieser Aussage gewundert: 

"Ich glaube mit über 1,85m wird´s langsam eng auf dem bike, bzw. wäre dann größer sicher besser. Aber XL mit 510mm Sitzrohr ist für einen 1,87m Fahrer eigentlich ganz schön hoch. Und den richtig Großen könnten was Länge angeht, die Optionen eh ausgehen.
Ich weiß, Lt.AnimalMother konnte das L auch mit 1,90m fahren. Aber er hat selbst geschrieben, dass er nicht unbedingt eine gute Haltung darauf hatte. Wir konnten ja auch mit M fahren, L war dennoch allen lieber. Seht ihr da kein Problem ?"


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Oktober 2014)

Von wem ist das Zitat? Denn dass ich meine Haltung "nicht gut" gefunden habe wurde rein interpretiert. Ich habe geschrieben dass ich durch den kurzen Rahmen mit recht weit nach hinten verlagertem Schwerpunkt gefahren bin. Das fand ich, außer vielleicht in sehr steilen Ecken nicht als nachteilig. Denn dass mir mein ICB 1.0 eine eher frontlastige Fahrposition "aufzwingt" habe ich akzeptiert und macht auch Spaß in Steilstücken, mehr Agilität und Fahrspaß habe ich persönlich aber wenn ich "oldschool"mit viel Gewicht übers Hinterrad fahren kann. Ich will damit Spaß haben und keine Rennen gewinnen...
Trotz alledem muss ich, für eine finale Einschätzung auf jeden Fall nochmal XL probe fahren. Aber ich denke mit dem Sitzrohr solltest du dir keine zu großen Sorgen machen, ich hab am ICB 1.0 an der 150er Reverb noch reichlich Luft nach unten, und Basti erwähnte die Tage dass bisher an jedem Alutech das Sitzrohr um bis zu 2cm kürzbar waren, und er keinen Grund sieht warum das hier anders sein sollte.


----------



## Plumpssack (25. Oktober 2014)

mit 1,84 fand ich L perfekt, kleiner hätte es aber nicht sein sollen. M war schlicht zu klein.


----------



## woorscht (25. Oktober 2014)

sorry, tue mich hier immer schwer mit dem zitate-button.



foreigner schrieb:


> Etwas was mit ja eigentlich egal sein könnte, weil mit passt der L Rahmen ja mit 1,80m wunderbar. Aber siehst du nicht ein gewisses Problem bei den Größen im Bezug auf größere Fahrer?
> Ich glaube mit über 1,85m wird´s langsam eng auf dem bike, bzw. wäre dann größer sicher besser. Aber XL mit 510mm Sitzrohr ist für einen 1,87m Fahrer eigentlich ganz schön hoch. Und den richtig Großen könnten was Länge angeht, die Optionen eh ausgehen.
> Ich weiß, Lt.AnimalMother konnte das L auch mit 1,90m fahren. Aber er hat selbst geschrieben, dass er nicht unbedingt eine gute Haltung darauf hatte. Wir konnten ja auch mit M fahren, L war dennoch allen lieber. Seht ihr da kein Problem ?



ist aus diesem fred, Seite 10: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb2...meter-fahrwerk-ergebnis-online.731496/page-10


Hatte mich auch ein bisschen gewundert, da das Banshee Spitfire ja ähnliche Werte hat und laut Tabelle in L bis 193 gefahren werden kann - theoretisch.


----------



## foreigner (26. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Von wem ist das Zitat? Denn dass ich meine Haltung "nicht gut" gefunden habe wurde rein interpretiert. Ich habe geschrieben dass ich durch den kurzen Rahmen mit recht weit nach hinten verlagertem Schwerpunkt gefahren bin. Das fand ich, außer vielleicht in sehr steilen Ecken nicht als nachteilig. Denn dass mir mein ICB 1.0 eine eher frontlastige Fahrposition "aufzwingt" habe ich akzeptiert und macht auch Spaß in Steilstücken, mehr Agilität und Fahrspaß habe ich persönlich aber wenn ich "oldschool"mit viel Gewicht übers Hinterrad fahren kann. Ich will damit Spaß haben und keine Rennen gewinnen...
> Trotz alledem muss ich, für eine finale Einschätzung auf jeden Fall nochmal XL probe fahren. Aber ich denke mit dem Sitzrohr solltest du dir keine zu großen Sorgen machen, ich hab am ICB 1.0 an der 150er Reverb noch reichlich Luft nach unten, und Basti erwähnte die Tage dass bisher an jedem Alutech das Sitzrohr um bis zu 2cm kürzbar waren, und er keinen Grund sieht warum das hier anders sein sollte.



Ich habe kein Lust, jetzt das Zitat zu suchen, aber du hast geschrieben, dass du in "Kackstuhlhaltung" bergab gefahren bist. Das ist nicht nur oldschool sondern nicht gut. 
Ich bin ja ne Ecke kleiner (1,80m) und der L Rahmen hat mir super gepasst und hat mir in keinster Weise irgendeine Fahrweise aufgezwungen. Ich konnte auch den komplett überm Heck fahren. M war dagegen tatsächlich "Kackstuhlhaltung" und einfach nicht so gut. 
Daher wage ich mal zu Prophezeien, dass spätestens irgendwo ca. ab 1,87m eine Größe größer einfach besser wäre.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Oktober 2014)

Die Kackstuhlhaltung war nur nicht so negativ gemeint wie du es anscheinend aufgefasst hast. Ich hab den Begriff von Bastis Post übernommen weil ich ihn lustig fand. Wenn ich es negativ gefunden hätte hätte ich das auch so ausgedrückt. Dass ich den Eindruck nochmal mit XL verifizieren muss und das ganze sicher nur für Fahrer >1,90 gilt die eher kurze Rahmen mögen war hoffentlich halbwegs raus zu lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (26. Oktober 2014)

Wie gesagt, das Bike zwingt einen nicht in eine Fahrweise, wie das ICB 1. Bei dem bin ich schon bei M in den Fahrstil "gezwungen". Auf dem Heck kann ich das Bike nicht fahren. Bei dem ICB 2.0 ist das selbst mit L kein Problem. Von daher denke ich, dass man bei dem Alutech getrost seine auch sonst "passende" Größe wählen kann.


----------



## mpirklbauer (27. Oktober 2014)

Wird das Ding auch mit 26" fahrbar sein?
Bin schwer an einen Rahmen interessiert, möchte aber meine restlichen Komponente vom One Five 0 weitgehend übernehmen.


----------



## foreigner (27. Oktober 2014)

In dem Fall müsstest du halt mit einem sehr tiefen Tretlager leben.


----------



## mpirklbauer (27. Oktober 2014)

Ist dann auch nicht so optimal!

Bin hin und her gerissen ob ich auf das neu Alutec warten soll, oder mir über den Winter einen neuen Rahmen kaufen und umbauen soll.

Irgendwie passt mir der Rahmen vom One Five 0 nicht 100%ig


----------



## Maas89 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich steig hier jetzt gerade mal quer in die Unterhaltung ein  Zur Zeit bin ich auf der Suche nach etwas neuem. Gibt es denn schon Infos ab wann man denn das Bike bestellen/zu Hause haben könnte? Bis zum Frühjahr könnte ich noch warten


----------



## mpirklbauer (27. Oktober 2014)

So weit ich weiß im ersten Quartal 2015 oder habe ich mir das falsch gemerkt?
Wird aber wohl terminlich sehr knapp werden.


----------



## Kharne (27. Oktober 2014)

2016


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Oktober 2014)

Im Mai sollen, wenn es gut läuft, die ersten Serienmuster in Riva auf dem Festival stehen. Aber der finale Zeitplan heißt "when its done". Wenn es Komplikationen gibt will man sich lieber mehr Zeit lassen als nochmal zu hetzen wie beim ICB 1.0.


----------



## mpirklbauer (27. Oktober 2014)

Glaube nicht, dass ich mich so lange gedulden kann.

Aber besser Zeit lassen, als unnötig hetzten und Fehler machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (9. Dezember 2014)

Wenn alles nach Plan läuft, dann starten wir morgen Abend mit dem Stimmungsbarometer "Reifen". Das kann nur interessant werden. Ich warne schonmal vorab: Conti können wollen wir nicht zur Wahl stellen, weil in unseren Augen nur die Black Chilis taugen, die aber in Deutschland hergestellt werden und in Konsequenz für ein Komplettrad nicht zu bezahlen sind. Das ist einfach als Produkt für den Aftermarkt gedacht und deshalb nicht zu machen. Ansonsten haben wir aber glaube ich ganz interessante Varianten von Schwalbe, Maxxis, Onza, Vee Rubber. Reifen lassen sich zwar schnell wechseln, sind aber für den Charakter des Bikes natürlich ganz wichtig. Schauen wir mal, ob es da eher in Richtung leicht & schnell oder grob & deftig gehen wird.


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mal ein wenig gebastelt, um zu sehen ob unser ICB auch zukunftstauglich ist und siehe da, 27+ Räder passen sehr knapp in den Hinterbau vom Funktionsmuster. Da sollten wir in der Serie etwas mehr Raum lassen, dann haben wir diese Option im Sack!


----------



## Kerosin0815 (10. Dezember 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Wenn alles nach Plan läuft, dann starten wir morgen Abend mit dem Stimmungsbarometer "Reifen". Das kann nur interessant werden. Ich warne schonmal vorab: Conti können wollen wir nicht zur Wahl stellen, weil in unseren Augen nur die Black Chilis taugen, die aber in Deutschland hergestellt werden und in Konsequenz für ein Komplettrad nicht zu bezahlen sind. Das ist einfach als Produkt für den Aftermarkt gedacht und deshalb nicht zu machen. Ansonsten haben wir aber glaube ich ganz interessante Varianten von Schwalbe, Maxxis, Onza, Vee Rubber. Reifen lassen sich zwar schnell wechseln, sind aber für den Charakter des Bikes natürlich ganz wichtig. Schauen wir mal, ob es da eher in Richtung leicht & schnell oder grob & deftig gehen wird.



Das kein Conti BCC zur Wahl steht damit kann ich leben.
Schwalbe, Maxxis, Onza und co bieten da mehr als gute Alternativen an.

Ich lass mal meine Glaskugel sprechen und die sagt.....die Tendenz wird stark zu sehr grob & deftig gehen.Ob das an einem "Trailbike" Sinn macht oder nicht.
Die Abfahrtsfraktion hat bei dem Projekt hier (leider) den Überhang gewonnen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Dezember 2014)

Das wird echt spannend. Gerade bei den Reifen ist's halt immer schwierig. je potenter das Bike, desto besser (und damit schwerer) werden halt auch die Reifen.


----------



## mpirklbauer (10. Dezember 2014)

Wie sieht es mit dem Lenkwinkel eigentlich aus?
Wurden die Verschieden jetzt schon getestet?


----------



## foreigner (10. Dezember 2014)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem Lenkwinkel eigentlich aus?
> Wurden die Verschieden jetzt schon getestet?


Das finde ich auch die interessantere Frage.

Reifen: Für mich wäre die ideale Kombi vorne was mit ordentlich Grip wie eine Magic Mary und hinten etwas, was läuft und dennoch Grip hat : Rock Razor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Dezember 2014)

@supurb-bicycles 
Warum steht denn kein WTB zur Auswahl? Bin mit dem Vigilante grad sehr zufrieden. Und ist das wirklich 27+, oder hast du dich vertippt und das sind 26+?


----------



## ONE78 (10. Dezember 2014)

ich glaube die felgen gibts nur in 27,5


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles
> Warum steht denn kein WTB zur Auswahl? Bin mit dem Vigilante grad sehr zufrieden. Und ist das wirklich 27+, oder hast du dich vertippt und das sind 26+?



Ist eindeutig kein 26+, also mußte es 27+ sein. Abgesehen davon erkennt man sogar das 27,5 trotz der radikal schlechten Bildquali  (welches Händy macht so schlechte Bilder   )
Aber welcher Reifenbreite es genau ist, würde mich brennend interessieren.

G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Dezember 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 341993 Ich habe mal ein wenig gebastelt, um zu sehen ob unser ICB auch zukunftstauglich ist und siehe da, 27+ Räder passen sehr knapp in den Hinterbau vom Funktionsmuster. Da sollten wir in der Serie etwas mehr Raum lassen, dann haben wir diese Option im Sack!



oh, gute Idee... ein bissl mehr Raum kann nie was schaden. Ich habe eben den Hinterbau 10mm länger gemacht, damit die Physik mit spielt 

EDIT: Och... verdammt, 10mm sind n bissl wenig... ich mach 15mm draus...


----------



## warp4 (10. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> oh, gute Idee... ein bissl mehr Raum kann nie was schaden. Ich habe eben den Hinterbau 10mm länger gemacht, damit die Physik mit spielt
> 
> EDIT: Och... verdammt, 10mm sind n bissl wenig... ich mach 15mm draus...


 
Zier Dich nicht so...mach 20 draus


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Dezember 2014)

Kein Problem... ist ein 100er Tretlager auch okay? Ich finde das sollte unbedingt Fat tire tauglich sein!


----------



## BommelMaster (10. Dezember 2014)

Mach zukunftsorientiert doch 120er Tretlager ? Wer weiß in welche Richtung es geht - dann wär das radl zumindest hier gewapnet!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Dezember 2014)

Das könnte man sicher schön mit einer E-Motor Aufnahme kombinieren. Wenn man sich die aktuellen Bike-Bravos anschaut, dann werden wir in ein paar Jahren nicht mehr selber treten...


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Dezember 2014)

Hört ihr das Geräusch? Mimimi


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Dezember 2014)

Das muss der Reifen sein, der am Hinterbau schleift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertg202 (10. Dezember 2014)

Jaaaa, ich will fette Reifen in dem Ding!!!


----------



## mpirklbauer (10. Dezember 2014)

Müssen wir wirklich jeden Trend mit machen. 27,5+ (????)
Bin zwar für neues offen, aber das muss denke ich nicht sein.

Ich wäre mit 27,5" und 2,35er Reifen sehr zufrieden.

Bitte kein Rad machen, bei dem man nicht weiß ob es ein Fatbike werden sollte oder sich der Konstrukteur bei der Zeichnung vertan hat und es deshalb breiter ist.


----------



## robertg202 (10. Dezember 2014)

Das sollte doch alles kein Problem sein: 
Einfach den Hinterbau um 20mm länger, wie Stefan geschrieben hat, und den Lenkwinkel um 2,5° steiler machen.
Dann paßt das ja alles wieder ;-)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Dezember 2014)

@mpirklbauer:
Das schlimme ist nicht (nur) die Optik... gerade im Bereich vom Kettenstrebenjoch (^Yoke) zählt jeder Millimeter. In diesem Bereich ists eh schon "Arsch auf Kante", einen 27,5+ Vorteil würden wir mit Steifigkeitsnachteilen einkaufen. Das finde ich nicht so prickelnd...

Wegen der Umwerfer-Option muss ich den Hinterbau ohnehin noch ca. 4mm verlängern (derzeit 1,9mm Platz zwischen Reifen und Umwerfer), vielleicht gibt uns das den notwendigen Freiraum... aber den würde ich lieber dafür verwenden das Yoke steifer zu gestalten.

Vielleicht können wir auch einen Kompromiss erreichen:
27,5" mit 2,4"er Reifen und Umwerfer => der MINDESTENS notwendige Reifen-Freigang nach EN 14766 wird locker erreicht
27,5"+ => kein Umwerfer möglich, der Reifen-Freigang wird 6mm unterschreiten, jeder kann auf eigenes Risiko umbauen.

Leider fehlen mir noch die Reifen Spezifikationen/Zeichnungen, um eine finale Aussage machen zu können. Da muss der PM seine Kontakte noch für was anderes als Teile abgreifen einsetzen


----------



## mpirklbauer (10. Dezember 2014)

Da bin ich ganz bei dir.
Was bringen breite Reifen, wenn der Rahmen dann butterweich wird und sich bei dem ganzen verfügbarem Grip verwindet.

Dein Vorschlag klingt ganz vernünftig.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Dezember 2014)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem Lenkwinkel eigentlich aus?
> Wurden die Verschieden jetzt schon getestet?


Würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Dezember 2014)

öhmm... gute Frage. Neue Muster wurden zwischenzeitlich auf jeden Fall nicht gebaut. Weiß garnicht, ob die Jungs zwischenzeitlich mal nen Winkelsteuersatz in einen Rahmen gebaut haben. War ja die ganze Zeit out of order...


----------



## nuts (10. Dezember 2014)

Wir haben den Winkelsteuersatz eingebaut, nur leider haben die Lager zunächst nicht gepasst. Müssten inzwischen aber da sein. 

Reifen: Einer von sechs Herstellern hat seine Preise noch nicht genannt - wird also auf morgen verschoben, Sorry!


----------



## supermanlovers (10. Dezember 2014)

Liefert es halt statt mit Reifen und Schlauch nur mit ProCore aus. Jeder montiert sich dann seinen Wunschreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (10. Dezember 2014)

Voll gutes Konzept 

Alternativ Schwalbe Smart Sam Performance, sind schön billig


----------



## foreigner (11. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @mpirklbauer:
> Das schlimme ist nicht (nur) die Optik... gerade im Bereich vom Kettenstrebenjoch (^Yoke) zählt jeder Millimeter. In diesem Bereich ists eh schon "Arsch auf Kante", einen 27,5+ Vorteil würden wir mit Steifigkeitsnachteilen einkaufen. Das finde ich nicht so prickelnd...
> 
> Wegen der Umwerfer-Option muss ich den Hinterbau ohnehin noch ca. 4mm verlängern (derzeit 1,9mm Platz zwischen Reifen und Umwerfer), vielleicht gibt uns das den notwendigen Freiraum... aber den würde ich lieber dafür verwenden das Yoke steifer zu gestalten.
> ...




Hallo Stefan,

wir hatten uns ja mal in Winterberg über das Rad und insbesondere Kettenstrebenlängen unterhalten und waren uns damals relativ einig, dass nicht superkurze Kettenstreben ganz sinnig wären (allerdings sind wir auch von kürzeren Reach-Werten als 445mm für 1,80m Fahrer ausgegangen). Nach dem Testen des Bikes muss ich allerdings etwas anderes sagen. Die Bike fährt sich auch mit den 425mm Kettenstreben sehr ausgewogen und balanciert und hat die Nachteile vieler Bikes mit so kurzen Streben nicht. Dafür ist´s allerdings sehr handlich und wendig. Ich würde das nur höchst ungern aufgeben.

Daher muss ich klar sagen: Ich bin absolut gegen eine Verlängerung der Kettenstrebe!
Ich finde es nicht gut, dass hier einfach an abgestimmten Maßen herumgebastelt wird. Jetzt wirst du sagen, es muss aber. Ne, muss nicht. Man könnte auch den Umwerfer weglassen, der eh nur konstruktive Nachteile ergibt und der nie eine Mehrheit hatte.
Bevor du da einfach dran herumverlängerst (ich weiß, würdest du gerne, aber fahr es einfach erstmal !), möchte ich lieber  eine Abstimmung haben:
Verlängern der Kettenstreben oder weglassen des Umwerfers.

Einfache Frage, und es wird bei 2 Möglichkeiten eine absolute Mehrheit geben. Kann sich keiner beschweren.

PS: sich auch nur ansatzweise Nachteile wegen diesem +Quatsch zu holen, sehe ich erst recht nicht ein.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ......
> 
> PS: sich auch nur ansatzweise Nachteile wegen diesem +Quatsch zu holen, sehe ich erst recht nicht ein.




Meinst du 650B?

G.


----------



## foreigner (11. Dezember 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meinst du 650B?
> 
> G.



Ist mir eigentlich egal. ob 27,5 oder 26". Wenn wir deswegen weniger steif bauen können, dann bin ich nicht dafür. Gegen Reifenfreiheit ist ja nie etwas zu sagen (auch bei "normaler" Bereifung), aber man sollte sich deswegen keine anderen Nachteile einfahren. Wenn man 2,7er oder 2,8er Reifen rein bekommt, dann kann das natürlich jeder tun, der das möchte, nur halte ich nichts davon, das Rad daraufhin zu konstruieren. Gleiches Thema wie beim Umwerfer. Wenn man zu viele Kompromisse eingeht, spricht das nicht für das Rad und es wird auch kein Kaufgrund für das bike. Ein gutes Bike ist kein Kompromiss. Jeder Biker sucht sich das beste bike für sich persönlich aus und das bike das am besten zu ihm passt und nicht das bike, bei dem er zwar mit diesen oder jenen kleinen Nachteilen leben muss, dafür könnte er aber auch noch ganz anders aufbauen (was er gar nicht will). Ich weiß, das ist bei einem Community bike schwieriger umsetzbar, weil hier sehr viele verschieden Geschmäcker, Einsatzbereiche und Vorstellungen aufeinander treffen, es bringt aber auch wenig etwas zusammen zu basteln, was jeder nicht schlecht findet, aber auch keinen vom Hocker haut, weil es andere Bikes gibt, die dem Einzelnen am Ende doch besser gefallen, weil die kompromissloser zu ihm passen. Ich bin daher für klarere Entscheidungen.
Und beim Thema Umwerfer erst recht. Ich sag ja nicht, dass wir den jetzt einfach weglassen sollen. Nur hätte ich da gerne mal eine Abstimmung zu. Die Mehrheit der Leute war klar für kurze Kettenstreben. Die Mehrheit der Leute kann auf einen Umwerfer verzichten. Aber es wird gerade einfach wie selbstverständlich die Kettenstrebenlänge nach oben geschraubt, statt den Umwerfer weg zu lassen. Finde ich erstens unlogisch und zweitens so nicht in Ordnung. Das sollte doch zumindest abgestimmt werden.


----------



## mpirklbauer (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich hätte schon gerne einen Umwerfer, da mir 1X11 irgendwie zu wenig ist.
Falls ich zuschlage wird wahrscheinlich auf 2x11 umgebaut.
Zwar noch abhängig vom Preis.

Aber die Kettenstrebe möchte ich auch nicht unbedingt viel länger haben als getestet, und wenn dann sollten es die gleichen tester noch mal probefahren.
Einfach um festzustellen ob sich das Fahrverhalten verschlechter oder verbessert hat.

Eine Abstimmung halte ich für nicht sinnvoll, weil einfach zu wenige wirklich mit den Testmuster gefahren sind.
Dann gibt es wieder die selben Diskussionen wie beim Lenkwinkel.
Nur weil am Anfang der so abgestimmt wurde.


----------



## hnx (11. Dezember 2014)

Eine Abstimmung über Äpfel vs Birnen macht keinen Sinn, wenn man auch Leute abstimmen lässt, die das Ding nicht gefahren sind. Außerdem war der Tenor bzgl Umwerfer ja schon vor dem Ergebnis klar, gibt es genug, die ihn wollen, dann kommt er auch ohne Mehrheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2014)

Der Unterschied zwischen dem Umwerfer und der Kettenstrebenlänge  (wegen plus/minus 5mm), ist so wie wenn man über etwas mit praktischem Nutzen und etwas Schitzophrenen unterscheidet....und beides als gleich wichtig erachtet.

Und der Grund das wir über die Kettenstrebenlänge entscheiden durften und über den Umwerfer nicht, ist der, weil das Eine wichtiger ist und das Andere eher unwichtig, bzw. zweitrangig.

G.


----------



## robertg202 (11. Dezember 2014)

Ginge denn 26+ mit dem aktuellen Design?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2014)

robertg202 schrieb:


> Ginge denn 26+ mit dem aktuellen Design?



Ja das ware viel wichtiger als 27+, weil dann kann man seine alten teuren Laufräder reinkloppen ohne sich über das ganze Thema gedanken zu machen.

G.


----------



## help (11. Dezember 2014)

Der Umwerfer kommt sicher, da fast 40% einen wollen. Alutech wird kaum so viele potenzielle Käufer vergraulen...
Kann man nicht einfach zwei Hinterbauten machen?


----------



## Kharne (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin für die Methode ala Scott: 2 Bohrungen für die Steckachse, in der einen kann man dann mit 425er KS 27,5" ohne, oder 26" mit Umwerfer fahren und mit 5mm mehr dann auch 27,5" mit Umwerfer.


----------



## foreigner (11. Dezember 2014)

Nächster Kompromiss: Wir verbauen schwerere verstellbare Ausfallenden.
Mit Bike wie einem Transition Scout als Konkurrenz wird die Luft dünner.

Ganz ehrlich: 2 Hinterbauten wären das Beste.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Dezember 2014)

Juhu! Wir sind also wieder an dem Punkt angekommen, wo wir uns massig Zusatzgewicht einbrocken um es möglichst jedem Recht zu machen?
Sorry, aber das entspricht meiner Ansicht nach nicht dem Konzept das hier mal aufgestellt wurde. Da war eindeutig der Wunsch es Simpel und halbwegs leicht zu halten. Beides würde eine erzwungene +Kompatibilität ad absurdum führen. Auch wenn es der PM und ein paar Stolperbiker gerne hätte. 
Genug Reifenfreiheit 26+, meinetwegen. Bei Modder kann man nicht genug Luft um den 2.4er Reifen haben. Aber jetzt noch die Streben verlängern damit man 27,5+ rein bekommt? Dann landen wir im zweifel wieder da wo wir beim ICB 1.0 schon waren...


----------



## Kerosin0815 (11. Dezember 2014)

Für was wird in Zeiten von sehr gut Funktionierenden Sram 1X11 Schaltungen noch ein Umwerfer benötigt ....


----------



## Kharne (11. Dezember 2014)

Nene, das Problem ist ja kurz + Umwerfer = wabbelig.


----------



## mpirklbauer (11. Dezember 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Für was wird in Zeiten von sehr gut Funktionierenden Sram 1X11 Schaltungen noch ein Umwerfer benötigt ....



In denen wo man für einen Kasette 200€ bezahlen muss!
Und es gibt trotzdem Leuten den die Bandbreite zu wenig ist, weil sie das Bike auch auf der Straße und Waltautobahn verwenden wollen.

So wie ich, da mehr als ein Fahrrad für mich einfach übertrieben ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertg202 (11. Dezember 2014)

Also:
Leichte Änderungen um Stabilität zu gewinnen, weiterhin kurze Kettenstrebe, leicht (kein verstellbares Ausfallende), 27,5" für max. 2,5" und Platz für 26+
Klingt doch nach einem guten Kompromiss...


----------



## foreigner (11. Dezember 2014)

Ne, das Problem ist doch einfach schon der Umwerfer allein.
Stefan will doch die Kettenstreben verlängern, damit normale Reifen mit dem Umwerfer passen:


Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @mpirklbauer:
> Wegen der Umwerfer-Option muss ich den Hinterbau ohnehin noch ca. 4mm verlängern (derzeit 1,9mm Platz zwischen Reifen und Umwerfer), vielleicht gibt uns das den notwendigen Freiraum... aber den würde ich lieber dafür verwenden das Yoke steifer zu gestalten.


Also ist die Sache eben doch Umwerfer weg, oder längere Kettenstreben. Das ist nicht Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen, sondern schlichtweg die Wahl, die wir haben. Mag sein, dass knapp 39% eine Möglichkeit für Umwerfer haben wollten, aber im Schnitt über die Größen wollten auch rund 65% 425mm Kettensteben. Daher wäre es logisch, den Umwerfer weg zu lassen und nicht die Kettenstreben zu verlängern. Zumindest wäre das aber abzustimmen.
Und eine größere Einschränkung im fehlenden Umwerfer zu finden, sehe ich nicht; im Gegenteil. Lieber sich mit einem Gang weniger arangieren oben und unten, als das Fahrverhalten des Rades zu verschlechtern oder es weniger wendig zu machen (was ja nicht dem Trail-bike-Gedanken entsprechen würde), so sehe ich das.
Alternative: 2 Hinterbauten. Andere Varianten werden nur wieder schwer, wegen Verstellbarkeit und Co.

Ich finde die Umwerfermöglichkeit eh schon einen faulen Kompromiss. Direkte Verbindung zwischen Drehpunkt und Sitzstreben ist nicht möglich (wie bei den Funktionsmustern), wäre aber optisch deutlich schöner und dazu auch leichter und steifer. Die Schraubmöglichkeit für den Dom könnte man sich auch sparen. Jetzt soll die Kettenstrebe auch noch länger werden als abgestimmt und getestet und für gut befunden. An der Stelle hat wirklich keiner gemeckert und alle haben die Balance und das direkte Fahrverhalten gelobt.
Zusätzlich zum vorne schon unschönen und schwereren Hinterbau durch den Umwerfer noch hinten eine unschöne und schwerere Variante fürs Ausfallende, um die Kettenstrebenlänge zu behalten, macht die Sache nicht besser.


----------



## ONE78 (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich verstehe das problem nicht wirklich, evtl würden ein paar bilder da helfen!

aber wenn man am proto mit dem sehr steifen yoke ein 27,5+ bei 425mm kettenstrebe reinbekommt, wieso sollte man die strebe dann auf einmal länger machen? Wenn dieser drecksumwerfer das problem ist (ich dachte eigentlich, das die DM version mehr platz ermöglicht), dann kann man doch auch einfach die max reifenbreite für den umwerferbetrieb reduzieren!


----------



## mpirklbauer (11. Dezember 2014)

Bilder mit Umwerfer wären echt mal hilfreich.

Es wurde zwar gegen einen Umwerfer gestimmt, aber der Hersteller hat sich entschieden die Variante doch in Betracht zu ziehen.

Ich finde es nicht schlecht, so lange es nicht mehr Nachteile mit sich bringt.
Ist natürlich immer Auslegungssache.
Bin sicher Stefan weiß schon was er tut.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Dezember 2014)

Wie viel Prozent entsprechen den 4-5mm mehr Kettenstrebenlänge?
Das sind ~0.94-1.17% Unterschied zu vorher (auf die Kettenstrebenlänge bezogen).
Der gesamte Radstand ändert sich bei 5mm mehr Kettenstrebenlänge um 0.43%

Das mal völlig wertfrei in den Raum gestellt...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Dezember 2014)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Bilder mit Umwerfer wären echt mal hilfreich.
> 
> Es wurde zwar gegen einen Umwerfer gestimmt, aber der Hersteller hat sich entschieden die Variante doch in Betracht zu ziehen.
> 
> ...



Hier noch ein Bild:




Ich könnte den Umwerfer im Rahmen der Spezifikationen noch bis zu 1,4° nach vorne drehen. Dann hätten wir ca. 5,6mm Platz zwischen Reifen und Umwerfer... aber dafür ein Problem auf der anderen Seite.

Ich werde mich noch mal mit einem Mittelweg beschäftigen... ein halbes Prozent längere Kettenstreben sollten doch zu verkraften sein?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Dezember 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das problem nicht wirklich, evtl würden ein paar bilder da helfen!
> 
> aber wenn man am proto mit dem sehr steifen yoke ein 27,5+ bei 425mm kettenstrebe reinbekommt, wieso sollte man die strebe dann auf einmal länger machen? Wenn dieser drecksumwerfer das problem ist (ich dachte eigentlich, das die DM version mehr platz ermöglicht), dann kann man doch auch einfach die max reifenbreite für den umwerferbetrieb reduzieren!



Beim Proto sind die Freigängigkeiten nicht so entscheidend... den Basti kümmert es nicht so arg, wenn der Reifen auf Dauer Kerben in den Hinterbau fräst. Der Endkunde wird damit aber seine berechtigten Probleme haben.
D.h. für eine Serienfreigabe gelten ganz andere Regeln als beim basteln. Es wäre nicht das erste mal, dass mir später ein Chef, PM, Werkstattmechaniker oder Bastler in den Ohren liegt, weil andere Teile als ursprünglich spezifiziert am Rad landen...
Das Thema ist sehr heikel und für den PM genauso schwierig wie für den Inscheniör... der PM muss immer ganz nah am Trend (und/oder am Markt ) sein, damit sich das Produkt gut verkauft. Der Inscheniör gerät immer fürchterlich ins trudeln, wenn es auf einmal Änderungen gibt, die tief in die Struktur des Konstruktion eingreifen.
Beide haben recht und beide liegen falsch... deswegen haben wir ja auch immer viel zu Diskutieren


----------



## mpirklbauer (11. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wie viel Prozent entsprechen den 4-5mm mehr Kettenstrebenlänge?



Hast du nicht vorhin was von 10- 15 mm gesprochen?

5 mm werden egal sein, da geht die Welt nicht unter.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Dezember 2014)

Die 10-15mm waren nur, um den Basti zu ärgern 

EDIT: Das gilt jetzt rein auf den Umwerfer und "normale" Reifen bezogen... für die Plus-Größen habe ich noch keine Zeichnungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Dezember 2014)

Hier noch mal ein paar Bilder vom Hauptrahmen... GAAAANZ WICHTIG:
Es steht überhaupt nicht fest, ob das so umsetzbar/bezahlbar ist. Eigentlich sind wir auf open mold Rohre fest gelegt. Mir geht es jetzt erst einmal darum, dem gewählten Design von Foreigner einen adequaten Entwurf entgegen zu stellen (sonst hätten wir uns ja die ganze Abstimmung sparen können). Mit diesem Entwurf gehen wir dann bei unseren Zulieferern auf die Suche nach geeignetem open mold Rohren. Und insgeheim hoffe ich, dass wir die Werkzeugkosten eventuell vom Zulieferer übernommen bekommen - wenn wir das Design als open mold frei geben.

Der Hinterbau ist in Arbeit... Updates folgen...






EDIT: Schade der Kontrast ist nicht so optimal... werde bei Gelegenheit noch mal Renderings mit besseren Umgebungseinstellungen machen (ich schätze mal die Bühnenreflexivität in Photoview ist zu hoch eingestellt).


----------



## foreigner (11. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild:
> 
> Ich könnte den Umwerfer im Rahmen der Spezifikationen noch bis zu 1,4° nach vorne drehen. Dann hätten wir ca. 5,6mm Platz zwischen Reifen und Umwerfer... aber dafür ein Problem auf der anderen Seite.
> 
> Ich werde mich noch mal mit einem Mittelweg beschäftigen... ein halbes Prozent längere Kettenstreben sollten doch zu verkraften sein?



Hieße dann 427-428mm Kettenstreben?
Also, wenn du sie auf 427mm bekommst, könnte ich gerade so damit leben. 

Aber die Prozentdarstellung ist schon blödsinn. Sieht halt nach schön wenig aus 
30mm sind auch nur 7% Der Kettenstebenlänge und 3% des Radstands. Im Fahrverhalten sind das aber Welten.


Der Hauptrahmen gefällt mir sehr gut und entspricht stark meinem Entwurf. Das Einzige was abweicht ist die seitlich offene Dämpferaufnahme. Weiß aber nicht, was besser aussähe. Das ist etwas filigraner, geschlossen wäre massiver und würde mehr den "dicken" Teil des Oberrohrs im Steuerrohrbereich von der Optik wieder aufnehmen.

Bin mal gespannt, wie das mit dem Rohrsatz hinhaut ...

PS: wußte gar nicht, dass in der World of MTB was über unser Projekt (in diesem Fall Test) steht. Heute zufällig drüber gestolpert ...


----------



## mpirklbauer (11. Dezember 2014)

Bin auch für eine geschlosse Dämpferaufnahme. Da sammelt sich sonst nur unnötig Schmutz, den man nicht raus bekommt.

Mir gefällt der Rahmen auch schon sehr gut.

Ich dachte eigentlich das die Ausfallenden verstellbar sind/werden?

Dann kann man es sich doch etwas richten mit den Reifen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Dezember 2014)

An die Dämpferaufnahme muss ich eh noch mal ran... die Anbindung zum Unterrohr ist fertigungstechnich so nicht umsetzbar.

@foreigner: Hast mir übrigens ziemlich Kopfzerbrechen bereitet  Das Unterrohr besteht aus 72 Features, normalerweise reichen mir ca. 15-25 Features für ein hydroforming Unterrohr. Bis ich erstmal raus hatte, wie ich Deine Idee ins 3D übertragen soll ist viel Wasser den Rhein runter geflossen


----------



## ONE78 (11. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, also ist nicht die breite sondern die hoehe des reifens das problem. welche reifengroesse ist das, bzw welcher aussendurchmesser? und hat dieser hinterbau jetzt schon verlaengerte streben?

edit hab grad gesehen, das es ein 2.35 HD ist. Das mit der reifenfreigabe ist doch eher eine empfehlung als etwas festes. Wenn man sich mal ansieht wie die breitenangabe der hersteller zu den realen breiten passt. 
Ich würde mal sagen der 2.4er trail king passt dann garnicht mit umwerfer!
also ich bin dann immernoch für begrenzung der reifenbreite/-Höhe bei umwerferbetrieb!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Dezember 2014)

Das ist ein 2.35er Hans Dampf... 714mm Durchmesser im CAD

Das ist noch der 425mm Hinterbau, also noch nicht verlängert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (11. Dezember 2014)

714mm ist ja schon recht hoch.
Im reisebericht zu den plus reifen ist eine tabelle in der die normalen 27,5er nur bis 700mm gelistet waren
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/reis...26-27-5-und-29-plus-das-sein.735730/#comments


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Dezember 2014)

Der Durchmesser kommt in der Praxis gut hin... und es gibt noch größere Reifen!

Der Wert in der Tabelle gilt bestimmt nur ohne Luft


----------



## ONE78 (11. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Der Durchmesser kommt in der Praxis gut hin... und es gibt noch größere Reifen!
> 
> Der Wert in der Tabelle gilt bestimmt nur ohne Luft


Ja aber das ist genau das problem, das ich oben schonmal angesprochen hab. Es gits sicher noch breitere/hohere reifen. Wenn ich die dann auch noch auf schmale felgen montiere sind die noch höher.
das als begründung für längere streben zu nehmen, find ich schwach. Es gibt sicher auch dünnere 2.4er und es gibt bestimmt auch schmalere umwerfer!


----------



## foreigner (11. Dezember 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ja aber das ist genau das problem, das ich oben schonmal angesprochen hab. Es gits sicher noch breitere/hohere reifen. Wenn ich die dann auch noch auf schmale felgen montiere sind die noch höher.
> das als begründung für längere streben zu nehmen, find ich schwach. Es gibt sicher auch dünnere 2.4er und es gibt bestimmt auch schmalere umwerfer!


Von irgendwas muss man ja ausgehen. Ich denke, das sind Erfahrungswerte und da kann man dem Stefan auch einfach mal vertrauen.
Wenn die Kettenstreben nur 2mm länger werden, wie Stefan ja zuletzt meint, dann ist das eh nicht spürbar.


Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> An die Dämpferaufnahme muss ich eh noch mal ran... die Anbindung zum Unterrohr ist fertigungstechnich so nicht umsetzbar.
> 
> @foreigner: Hast mir übrigens ziemlich Kopfzerbrechen bereitet  Das Unterrohr besteht aus 72 Features, normalerweise reichen mir ca. 15-25 Features für ein hydroforming Unterrohr. Bis ich erstmal raus hatte, wie ich Deine Idee ins 3D übertragen soll ist viel Wasser den Rhein runter geflossen


Ja, dass das nicht so ganz einfach war, kann ich gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Dezember 2014)

uha... mit den Umwerfern habe wir bald alle Varianten durch 

Ich habe gerade noch ein paar kleine Modifikationen vor genommen. Jetzt haben wir bei 427mm Kettenstreben genau 6mm Durchlauf zwischen Reifen und Umwerfer (Hans Dampf und Shimano E-Type). Das ist nicht viel, aber der Umwerfer ist ja quasi nur ein "Bonus" (wobei ich glaube, das 2x10 eine dauerhafte Berechtigung hat, nicht jeder hat dicke Waderln).

Werde gleich noch mal schauen, wie der Bauraum mit einem SRAM Umwerfer aussieht.
EDIT: Shit... bei der Reifenfreiheit verlieren wir mit dem SRAM Umwerfer noch mal fast 2mm, dabei wäre bei dem die Anbindung zum Yoke viel schöner zu gestalten (die Rückseite an den Shimano Umwerfer ist ziemlich ungünstig ausgeführt)


----------



## Kharne (11. Dezember 2014)

Viel wichtiger: Wieviel Platz ist auf Höhe eines 26" Reifens? Insgesamt >70mm?


----------



## ONE78 (11. Dezember 2014)

427mm ist sicher noch ok. 
Ich wollte nur sagen, das man nicht versuchen sollte alles und jeden glücklich zu machen, das kann bei der vielzahl der möglichkeiten nicht klappen.
dann lieber sagen, 2fach geht, aber nur mit diesem umwerfer. 

Ps gut das wieder ne iscg dran ist! Is ne 03er, oder?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Dezember 2014)

Jupp, das ist ne 03er ISCG Aufnahme. Ursprünglich wollte ich beide Versionen implementieren, aber die 05er kostet wichtigen Bauraum am Yoke.


----------



## foreigner (12. Dezember 2014)

Zum Umwerfer/Bauraum: Das muss so reichen. Sram-fahrer sind fortschrittliche Menschen und fahren 1x11


----------



## warp4 (12. Dezember 2014)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Bin auch für eine geschlosse Dämpferaufnahme. Da sammelt sich sonst nur unnötig Schmutz, den man nicht raus bekommt.
> 
> Mir gefällt der Rahmen auch schon sehr gut.
> 
> ...


 
Verstellbare Ausfallenden sind nur an den Testmustern verbaut, um ein wenig "spielen" zu können. In der Serie nicht gewünscht, u.a. auch wegen Gewicht.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (12. Dezember 2014)

Was mich nochmal interessieren würde: Hattet ihr eigentlich die Funktionsmusterrahmen mal gewogen bzw. lässt sich schon sagen was der Rahmen +/- 200g oderso ca. wiegen wird?


----------



## nuts (12. Dezember 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Was mich nochmal interessieren würde: Hattet ihr eigentlich die Funktionsmusterrahmen mal gewogen bzw. lässt sich schon sagen was der Rahmen +/- 200g oderso ca. wiegen wird?



Klar haben wir die gewogen: Zwischen 3200 und 3400 g ohne Dämpfer. 

Die sind zum Glück nicht mit der geplanten Serie vergleichbar. Beispielsweise haben die Hinterbaurohre konstant 2 mm Wandstärke, was ganz schön zu viel ist. Die Hauptrahmenrohre sind ebenfalls nicht konifiziert, die Ausfallenden sind verstellbar (allein 160 g), an der Lagerung  (derzeit 2 X 64 g) werden wir vermutlich noch etwas sparen können, mal ganz abgesehen von den Versteifungen im Yoke, die Jürgen aus 2 mm starkem Blech und meterweise Schweißdraht gebrutzelt hat 

Eine Aussage über das realistische Gewicht wäre heute noch Wunschdenken oder Glaskugel-Lesen, aber bis Weihnachten wollen Stefan und ich alle Fräs/Schmiedeteile und den Rohrsatz fertig gezeichnet haben, und dann können wir eine Vorhersage treffen!


----------



## foreigner (12. Dezember 2014)

Die verstellbaren Ausfallenden sind vor allem auch an den Protos, weil es vorhandene Teile aus dem Alutech-Regal sind. Stefan wollte uns auch beweisen, dass längere Ausfallenden besser sind, aber das hat er ja toll gemacht. 

Mir ist auch sehr bewusst, dass Bikes mit längeren Kettenstreben durchaus ihre Vorteile haben und schreie nicht prinzipiell "kurz". Das ICB 1 ist auch das Bike mit den kürzesten Kettenstreben das ich je hatte, meine DH-ler hat 445er und auch sämtliche vorherigen Bikes liegen zwischen 435-445mm. Daher bin ich länger eigentlich eher gewohnt. Daher ist mir auch immer schnell der Nachteil kurzer Kettenstreben aufgefallen. Man muss oft das Gewicht bewußt nach vorne legen, um Druck auf dem Vorderrad in Kurven zu haben, es fühlt sich oft weniger ausbalanciert an und ist anstrengender schnell zu fahren und der Grenzbereich des Hinterrades wird eher digital. Es bricht plötzlicher aus, mit längeren Kettenstreben ist der Übergang oft sanfter und kündigt sich frühzeitig an. Das ICB 1 ist typisch für dieses Fahrverhalten. Man muss es sehr agressiv fahren, um damit schnell zu sein, dann macht es aber auch großen Spaß.
Beim ICB2 konnte ich all diese Nachteile aber wirklich nicht spüren. Fährt sich echt sehr ausbalanciert, selbst in L, man muss sich kein bischen nach vorne legen um Druck vorne drauf zu bekommen, der ist einfach da und dass es schwer beherrschbar im Grenzbereich ist, konnte ich auch nicht feststellen. Zu gut deutsch: Es kam überhaupt nicht der Wunsch auf, hinten länger zu fahren. Was man deutlich gespürt hat, waren dagegen die Vorteile der kurzen Kettenstreben. Man bekommt die Front easy vorne hoch, Bunny Hop und kleine Sprünge erfordern kaum Kraft und es geht echt zackig durch enge Passagen und man hat nicht das Gefühl, dass irgendwo dahinten noch ein Hinterrad nachläuft, wie das bei längeren Kettenstreben oft der Fall ist. Also ich sehe einfach gar keinen Grund darin auch nur ansatzweise daran etwas zu ändern.


----------



## Kharne (12. Dezember 2014)

Wann kommt denn jetzt die Reifenabstimmung?


----------



## Kerosin0815 (12. Dezember 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn jetzt die Reifenabstimmung?



Die ist doch schon längst durch...
Die _Absolute Mehrheit_ hat den Schwalbe Nobby Nic (nicht 2015) in der grippigen Performance Mischung gewählt....
War abzusehen.Die Qualitäten des NN sind nicht wegzudiskutieren.


----------



## Kharne (12. Dezember 2014)

Veeery funny


----------



## Darkwing Duck (12. Dezember 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Beim ICB2 konnte ich all diese Nachteile aber wirklich nicht spüren. Fährt sich echt sehr ausbalanciert, selbst in L, man muss sich kein bischen nach vorne legen um Druck vorne drauf zu bekommen, der ist einfach da und dass es schwer beherrschbar im Grenzbereich ist, konnte ich auch nicht feststellen. Zu gut deutsch: Es kam überhaupt nicht der Wunsch auf, hinten länger zu fahren. Was man deutlich gespürt hat, waren dagegen die Vorteile der kurzen Kettenstreben. Man bekommt die Front easy vorne hoch, Bunny Hop und kleine Sprünge erfordern kaum Kraft und es geht echt zackig durch enge Passagen und man hat nicht das Gefühl, dass irgendwo dahinten noch ein Hinterrad nachläuft, wie das bei längeren Kettenstreben oft der Fall ist. Also ich sehe einfach gar keinen Grund darin auch nur ansatzweise daran etwas zu ändern.



Danke, das war bei der Testfahrt in Bad Oeynhausen auch exakt mein Eindruck von den Funktionsmustern. Ich bin also ebenfalls schwer dafür, an der Kettenstrebenlänge nicht mehr signifikant was zu ändern. 



Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Die ist doch schon längst durch...
> Die _Absolute Mehrheit_ hat den Schwalbe Nobby Nic (nicht 2015) in der grippigen Performance Mischung gewählt....
> War abzusehen.Die Qualitäten des NN sind nicht wegzudiskutieren.



Dein dämlicher Witz wird immer noch nicht besser, nur weil du ihn ständig in allen möglichen Reifenthreads wiederholst.


----------



## nuts (12. Dezember 2014)

So, endlich haben wir alle Infos, Preise und Infos beisammen und es wird spannend: Reifen-Umfrage! (ich wöllte kein Geld setzen, habe keine Ahnung, wie es ausgehen wird. Wenn es nach mir ginge, würde es ein eher leichter Reifen, aber warten wir mal ab!)


----------



## foreigner (15. Dezember 2014)

@Stefan.Stark : Hi Stefan,
gibt´s schon etwas neues bezüglich Platz am Hinterbau/Kettenstrebenlänge, etc. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Dezember 2014)

Jupp... das gibt es:

Ich bin letztendlich auf den SRAM-Umwerfer gegangen. Der baut zum Reifen hin zwar etwas ungünstiger, dafür ist die Aufnahme am Yoke besser zu realisieren (schau Dir mal SRAM- und Shimano-Umwerfer von der Rückseite an... die Schräge Fläche beim Shimano hätte das Yoke unnötig dünnt gemacht an der oberen Kante => da hatte ich die BEfürchtung, dass es einreißen könnte).

Um den ungünstigeren Bauraum zu Reifen hin auszugleichen habe ich den Umwerfer bis an die zulässige Grenze nach vorne gedreht und die Kettenstreben 2mm verlängert. Jetzt haben wir bei 427mm Kettenstreben ziemlich genau 6mm Platz zwischen einem 2.35er Hans Dampf und dem entsprechenden SRAM Umwerfer.

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Von den Plus-Reifen hat mir der Stefnus mitterweile ein paar Infos weiter geleitet... die dort gezeigten 27,5"+ Varianten sind aber unmöglich bei der KS-Länge unter zu bringen (zumindest nicht offiziell, sprich mit dem notwendigen Durchlauf). Ich warte derzeit noch auf 26"+ Zeichnungen.


----------



## foreigner (15. Dezember 2014)

Hört sich soweit gut an. Wegen den 27,5 Plus brauchen wir nicht mitmachen. Wenn 26+ passt, dann gut, ansonsten vergessen wir das. Ich bin nicht dafür noch irgendwelche konstruktive Kompromisse wegen + zu machen.

Wenn du mal neue schöne Bildchen vom Rahmen (Hinterbau) hast, dann immer her damit.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Dezember 2014)

Am Donnerstag kommen frische Bilder... ich muss mich aktuell ganz dringend um offene Baustellen kümmern. Die neun Wochen Zwangspause haben nicht nur beim ICB 2.0 ihre Spuren hinterlassen


----------



## ONE78 (19. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag kommen frische Bilder... ich muss mich aktuell ganz dringend um offene Baustellen kümmern. Die neun Wochen Zwangspause haben nicht nur beim ICB 2.0 ihre Spuren hinterlassen


mmh, ick sehn nix???
donnerstag ist doch schon rum1


----------



## Fladder72 (19. Dezember 2014)

Die Donnerstage für's Jahr sind bald aufgebraucht...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. Dezember 2014)

Sorry Leute... ich habe gestern bis um zwei Uhr Nachts an einem anderen Projekt gesessen, dass nicht so wollte wie ich das gerne gehabt hätte 
Heute ist wieder ICB 2.0-Tag. Bis heute am späten Abend/Nacht wirds neue Bilder geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. Dezember 2014)

Sooo... die Nachtschicht hat wieder zugeschlagen...

Leider bin ich nicht so weit gekommen wie erhofft. Auf der linken Seite fehlt noch einiges... deswegen gibts auch nur ne Seitenansicht 
Bei den Hinterbaustreben bin ich etwas stärker vom Foreigner-Design abgewichen, damit die Bauteile symmetrisch werden (=> eine Mold für beide Seiten). Die Sitzstreben sind auch die gleichen wie die Verbindungsstreben zum Yoke.





Folgendes muss noch gemacht werden:
- Ausfallende links
- Bremsaufnahme
- Yoke links
- Yoke rechts gewichtsoptimieren
- H-Verbindungsblech
- kleines Gusset zwischen Sitzstreben und Verbindungsstreben zum Yoke (oben in der Ecke)
- Anbindung der Dämpferaufnahme verbessern
- irgenwas, was ich vergessen habe

Geplant war eigentlich die Fertigstellung bis Weihnachten... das wird aber wegen anderen Projekten verdammt knapp, laufe eh schon auf dem Zahnfleisch. Also eher zwischen den Jahren...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## ONE78 (20. Dezember 2014)

Gefällt!
son bischen 3D-Ansicht vom yoke wäre fein


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. Dezember 2014)

na gut... weil bald Weihnachten ist 

in zehn Minuten...


----------



## ONE78 (20. Dezember 2014)

Super!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. Dezember 2014)

Sehr cool die Entwicklung vom ersten Funktionsmuster bis jetzt gegenüber zu stellen 







EDIT: Verdammt... ich wusste doch, dass eben noch was auf der Liste gefehlt hat: Die Wippe ist noch nicht fertig und die Zugführung muss auch noch eingebaut werden...


----------



## ONE78 (20. Dezember 2014)

Die geraden rohre sind viel besser! Schöner straighter techno look!
der große radius am henkel oben (gusset zw OR und SR) könnte imho noch weg.

tante edith mein grad noch, der umwerfer muss natürlich auch weg!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. Dezember 2014)

@ONE78: Hier Dein Weihnachtsgeschenk 





Ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig... da müssen noch 50gr Material weg. Wahrscheinlich von der Rückseite, von der Form her wird es schwierig das Material so weg zu nehmen, dass nach dem schweißen ein Hohlkörper entsteht.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. Dezember 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Die geraden rohre sind viel besser! Schöner straighter techno look!
> der große radius am henkel oben (gusset zw OR und SR) könnte imho noch weg.
> 
> tante edith mein grad noch, der umwerfer muss natürlich auch weg!



Das mit dem Radius schaue ich mir noch mal an, das ist recht einfach zu ändern. Ich hoffe, dass wir das Design für den Rohrsatz noch irgendwie umsetzen können... mir würde das Herz bluten da jetzt noch mal open mold Rohre reinplanzen zu müssen.

Renderings ohne Umwerfer kommen auch noch (wollte nur mal zeigen, was das für ne Friggelei in dem Bereich ist)... heut aber nimmer, Zeit für Feierabend!


----------



## ONE78 (20. Dezember 2014)

Besten dank!
leider erkennt man auch nicht mehr...
mich würde ja die Verbindung links rechts am meisten interessieren. Ist das jetzt ein frästeil oder wirds aus einzelteilen geschweißt?  Ist das auf der Rückseite hohl?
das frästeil mit tretlager- und hauptlagergehäuse haste ja auch neu gemacht, wie wird das denn jetzt hohl (?) gefräst?


----------



## Goddi8 (20. Dezember 2014)

Der Umwerfer ist toll auch weil die Befestigung schön versteckt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (20. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @ONE78: Hier Dein Weihnachtsgeschenk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn sich das so umsetzen lässt gibt's drei dicke 
Hätte nicht mehr gedacht, das wir für den Umwerfer eine so unauffällige Lösung bekommen nach den ganzen vor-Entwürfen.


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Dezember 2014)

Schaut echt schon ziemlich gut aus.. kein Vergleich zu den ersten 3D-Entwürfen..


----------



## veraono (20. Dezember 2014)

@stefan ich hab's vor längerem schon mal gepostet , glaubst du sowas wäre für die obere Querverbindung hinter dem Sitzrohr realisierbar?
Hätte weniger Kerbwirkung als ein Blech, hätte bestimmt bessere “stw“ Werte und wäre der Dauerhaltbarkeit von Rahmen und Dämpfer zuträglich, aber wäre wahrscheinlich auch dtl. teuer?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. Dezember 2014)

@veraono: Ich schaue mir das noch mal an... im Moment habe ich die Befürchtung, dass das in der Seitenansicht komisch aussehen könnte. Die Streben sind ja nicht besonders breit.
Wenn man so gestaltet, dass es nicht über die Streben hinaus ragt (in der Seitenansicht), dann ist die Frage ob sich der Aufwand lohnt.

Wie gesagt... werde mir mal nen Kopf darüber machen, aber nicht heute. Muss noch Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen (drei Tage früher als sonst ) und heute Abend wird gefeiert


----------



## Splash (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich wollte nur mal anmerken, dass ich es echt genial finde, wie sich das Mopped mittlerweile entwickelt. Auch wenn ich bei der ein oder anderen Sache skeptisch bin, bin ich gespannt wie es weiter geht. 

Gibt es schon einen beabsichtigten Zeitraum, wann das Mopped erstmals erhältlich sein soll?


----------



## veraono (20. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @veraono: Ich schaue mir das noch mal an... im Moment habe ich die Befürchtung, dass das in der Seitenansicht komisch aussehen könnte. Die Streben sind ja nicht besonders breit.
> Wenn man so gestaltet, dass es nicht über die Streben hinaus ragt (in der Seitenansicht), dann ist die Frage ob sich der Aufwand lohnt.
> 
> Wie gesagt... werde mir mal nen Kopf darüber machen, aber nicht heute. Muss noch Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen (drei Tage früher als sonst ) und heute Abend wird gefeiert


Danke für dein Statement, der Gedanke war , dass es den Querschnitt optimal ausnutzt aber natürlich nicht drüber hinausragt. Und aus Steifigkeits-Aspekten wäre es natürlich umso sinnvoller, je dünner die Streben sind


----------



## foreigner (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab gerade nur eingeschränkt internet, aber in der kürze: Gefällt mir sehr gut, weiter so!
Das einzige, das mir gar nicht gefällt ist das nach hinten aus dem Dreieck herausstehende Ausfallende. Das Wäre schöner gewesen, wenn die Sitzstrebe weiter hinten, über der Achse ansetzt. 
Sonst


----------



## Speziazlizt (20. Dezember 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das einzige, das mir gar nicht gefällt ist das nach hinten aus dem Dreieck herausstehende Ausfallende. Das Wäre schöner gewesen, wenn die Sitzstrebe weiter hinten, über der Achse ansetzt.



Kann ich nur zustimmen - vorallem wäre dann auch wieder die Sitzstrebe in einer Linie mit dem Oberrohr! Was mir eben noch aufgefallen ist: Es fehlt die Bremsaufnahme am Hinterbau...


----------



## coastalwolf (20. Dezember 2014)

Die Screenshots haben was  Aber ist dieser scharfkantige "Stealth"-Look auch fertigungstechnisch mit Hydroforming umsetzbar? Wenn ich mir die Nahaufnahme des Yokes anschaue, habe ich da so meine Zweifel. Vorallem sollten ja die scharfen Kanten des gefrästen Yokes in den Ketten- bzw. Sitzstreben weiter laufen.
@Stefan.Stark: Kannst Du dazu was sagen? Hängt wahrscheinlich auch ein bisschen von der Frage open mold ja/nein ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## django013 (21. Dezember 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Was mir eben noch aufgefallen ist: Es fehlt die Bremsaufnahme am Hinterbau...


Hey, les doch erstmal, was Stefan bei seinem ersten Bild geschrieben hat. Menno!


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Dezember 2014)

django013 schrieb:


> Hey, les doch erstmal, was Stefan bei seinem ersten Bild geschrieben hat. Menno!



In der Tat. Ich kam direkt auf die Seite, hab "Bild" gelesen, zurück geblättert und bis zum Bild hochgescrollt (das Vergleichsbild). Und da steht und stand kein Text - danke aber für den Hinweis


----------



## esox lucius (22. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ... mir würde das Herz bluten da jetzt noch mal open mold Rohre reinplanzen zu müssen. QUOTE]
> 
> ..... kann ich nur unterschreiben..... es wäre wirklich eine Schande das Projekt aus diesem Grund so überarbeiten zu müssen !!!
> Gruß,
> Esox


----------



## mpirklbauer (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich find den Rahmen sehr geil.
Bis auf das Ausfallende das müsste besser integriert werden.

Absolut fantastisch ist die Idee mit der Umwerferaufnahme!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. Dezember 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Die Screenshots haben was  Aber ist dieser scharfkantige "Stealth"-Look auch fertigungstechnisch mit Hydroforming umsetzbar? Wenn ich mir die Nahaufnahme des Yokes anschaue, habe ich da so meine Zweifel. Vorallem sollten ja die scharfen Kanten des gefrästen Yokes in den Ketten- bzw. Sitzstreben weiter laufen.
> @Stefan.Stark: Kannst Du dazu was sagen? Hängt wahrscheinlich auch ein bisschen von der Frage open mold ja/nein ab.




Als hydroforming Teile werden ja nur die Rohre produziert. Yoke, Tretlager, Ausfallenden usw. werden je nach Kosten & Stückzahl als "klassisches" CNC-Teil oder Schmiedeteil gefertigt. Da sind scharfe Kanten nicht das Problem.

Bei den Rohren sind wir grenzwertig unterwegs. Für den Stealth-Look habe ich recht enge Radien zwischen "geraden" Flächen, gerade noch so groß, dass es nach meinen Infos realisierbar ist.
Die "geraden" Flächen sind übrigens auch gekrümmt (nicht nur durch den Verlauf der Ausformung)... auf dem Screenshot sieht man, dass ich über ursprünglich gerade Elemente ganz leichte Kurven gelegt habe, um stabilere Flächen zu erreichen. Ganz flache Flächen ("Ebenen") sind zum einen schwer zu fertigen (Abweichungen fallen extrem auf) und weniger stabil bei Einschlägen. Das kann man ganz easy mit einem Blatt Papier selber testen...



Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Wer sich ein bissl mit Ausformungen auskennt, der wird sich vielleicht wundern, dass in der Skizze noch keine Verrundungen für die späteren Kanten sind. Das mache ich sonst auch anders, um das Ergebnis etwas "smoother" zu bekommen. In diesem Fall wollte ich aber 100% gleiche Kantenradien über den Verlauf erreichen, weil es dem Stealth-Look besser betont.


----------



## foreigner (22. Dezember 2014)

Es schaut definitiv cool aus, ich bin aber echt mal auf die Umsetzbarkeit gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (22. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Als hydroforming Teile werden ja nur die Rohre produziert. Yoke, Tretlager, Ausfallenden usw. werden je nach Kosten & Stückzahl als "klassisches" CNC-Teil oder Schmiedeteil gefertigt. Da sind scharfe Kanten nicht das Problem.
> 
> Bei den Rohren sind wir grenzwertig unterwegs. Für den Stealth-Look habe ich recht enge Radien zwischen "geraden" Flächen, gerade noch so groß, dass es nach meinen Infos realisierbar ist.
> Die "geraden" Flächen sind übrigens auch gekrümmt (nicht nur durch den Verlauf der Ausformung)... auf dem Screenshot sieht man, dass ich über ursprünglich gerade Elemente ganz leichte Kurven gelegt habe, um stabilere Flächen zu erreichen. Ganz flache Flächen ("Ebenen") sind zum einen schwer zu fertigen (Abweichungen fallen extrem auf) und weniger stabil bei Einschlägen. Das kann man ganz easy mit einem Blatt Papier selber testen...
> ...



Danke für die Infos. Bin gespannt auf die Realisierbarkeit. Das es bei den gefrästen Teilen kein Problem ist, hatte ich ja auch schon geschrieben 

Die von Dir beschriebenen Einfallungen an ebenen Flächen kann man schön an jedem Reisebus sehen   Neben der Bombierung der Flächen für mehr Steifigkeit bzw. weniger Dellenempfindlichkeit sollten allerdings trotzdem auch die Wandstärken passen.





So sieht das Canyon Nerve von meinem Nachbar nach einem Umfaller bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit und 75kg Lebendgewicht aus. Die Streben sind eigentlich kerzengerade.

Bitte auf keinen Fall nur nach irgendwelchen Prüfnormen auslegen. Was dann passiert, musste Alutech mit den Druckstreben ja auch schon schmerzlich erfahren. Der 2014er Canyon-Rahmen ist dafür mein momentanes Paradebeispiel. Reale "Sonderbelastungen", um nicht zu sagen Misuse, müssen mit einer ausreichenden Häufigkeit in einem anständigen Lastkollektiv für die Lebensdauerauslegung beinhaltet sein.


----------



## nuts (26. Dezember 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. Bin gespannt auf die Realisierbarkeit. Das es bei den gefrästen Teilen kein Problem ist, hatte ich ja auch schon geschrieben
> 
> Die von Dir beschriebenen Einfallungen an ebenen Flächen kann man schön an jedem Reisebus sehen   Neben der Bombierung der Flächen für mehr Steifigkeit bzw. weniger Dellenempfindlichkeit sollten allerdings trotzdem auch die Wandstärken passen.
> 
> ...



Autsch, sehr ärgerlich! Wir sind bereits mit EFBE Prüftechnik im Gespräch, dort werden wir den Rahmen vor Serienfertigung prüfen - deren Tests gehen deutlich über die Norm raus. (Dennoch würden sie den von Dir gezeigten Fall wohl leider nicht abdecken...). Wobei ich es schon bemerkenswert finde, dass die Strebe so "einfach" gegen ihre eigentliche Wölbung geknickt ist. Aus Interesse: Weißt Du zufällig, was der Stoßpartner war?


----------



## coastalwolf (26. Dezember 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Autsch, sehr ärgerlich! Wir sind bereits mit EFBE Prüftechnik im Gespräch, dort werden wir den Rahmen vor Serienfertigung prüfen - deren Tests gehen deutlich über die Norm raus. (Dennoch würden sie den von Dir gezeigten Fall wohl leider nicht abdecken...). Wobei ich es schon bemerkenswert finde, dass die Strebe so "einfach" gegen ihre eigentliche Wölbung geknickt ist. Aus Interesse: Weißt Du zufällig, was der Stoßpartner war?



Das war eine Steinplatte. Ich finde es auch bemerkenswert. Vorallem weil die Last auf Sitz- und Kettenstrebe verteilt war. Beide sind "weggeknickt" und im Kontaktbereich des Steines zusätzlich lokal eingedrückt. Es war wie gesagt eher ein Umfaller als ein mit Dynamik verbundener Sturz. So was darf an einem Rennrad, aber nicht an einem MTB passieren. Wurde aber trotzdem nur als "normales" Crash-Replacement abgewickelt.


----------



## flying-dan (7. Januar 2015)

Hi zusammen,

hier ein kurzes statement zum neuen ICB 2.0 .

Ich war unglaublich gespannt, als das Rad am 24. Dezember bei mir ankam. Ein tolles Spielzeug zu Weihnachten, schließlich ist so ein Prototyp nichts Alltägliches.

Mir gingen diverse Fragen durch den Kopf:

Geht das Konzept auf? Wie fühlt sich der Hinterbau an? Wie schnell ist das Rad im Vergleich zu meinem Alutech Teibun (mein Wettkampfrad)?
Also direkt rauf auf das Bike und alles einstellen. Hier sind mir sofort zwei Dinge aufgefallen:

1)  Das Rad ist enorm steif.

2)  Die Beschleunigung ist brutal.

Nachdem ich alles eingestellt hatte, war erst mal Kilometer schrubben angesagtJ. In den letzten Tagen sind um die 200 km und ca. 8500 Höhenmetern auf den Trails rund um Freiburg zusammen gekommen. Bergauf, egal ob Trail oder Forstweg, fährt sich das Rad hervorragend. Die Kombination aus steifem Rahmen und steilem Sitzwinkel ergeben eine echte Waffe. So lässt sich auch der ein oder andere Rennradfahrer auf der Schauinsland-Straße ärgern. Wird es mal richtig steil, ist zwar etwas Körperschwerpunktverlagerung nach vorne gefragt, aber ein steigendes Vorderrad ist nie aufgetreten.

“What goes up must come down”- Im Downhill macht das Bike mega Laune.

Bei Vollgas auf flowigen Trails ist das Rad ein Traum. Das Handling ist unglaublich präzise und vermittelt viel Sicherheit. Der Hinterbau biete genug POP um auch an kleinen Kanten abzuziehen und weit zufliegen. Selbst große Sprünge sind kein Problem. Wenn es doch mal brenzlig wird, auch nicht schlimm, das Rad gibt genug Reserven. Soweit so gut, aber wie viel schneller oder langsamer ist das Bike im Vergleich zu meinem Wettkampfrad?

Um eine Antwort darauf zu finden, habe ich mir zwei Abschnitte auf der Borderline Freiburg ausgesucht. Die Abschnitte fahre ich oft zu Testzwecken und habe daher auch einige Vergleichszeiten.

Der erste Trail hat einen kurzen Anstieg und ist danach recht flowig. Die bisherige Bestmarke war 1:44, umso überraschter war ich, als die Zeit auf dem ICB 2.0 auf 1:41 gefallen ist (Messung mit Freelap).

Der Eindruck, dass das Rad bergauf und auf nicht ganz grobem Gelände schnell ist war damit bestätigt.

Wie sieht es aber auf groben Stücken aus? Hier war das Testergebnis umgekehrt. Ich habe auf meine persönliche Bestzeit ca. 3 Sekunden verloren. Warum ist das so? Der Trail ist ein waschechter Downhill mit großen Steinen, fiesen Wurzeln und steilen Passagen. Hier war das Rad dauerhaft am Limit. In meinen Augen würden hier ein flachere Lenkwinkel (aktuell 68 Grad) und ein etwas länger Hauptrahmen helfen. Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass solche Trails nicht dem Einsatzgebiet entsprechen.

Fazit: Das Rad ist eine echte Trailwaffe, mit der man auf fast jedem Trail richtig ballern kann. Ist das Konzept aufgegangen? Ganz klar, Ja ! Würde ich damit Rennen fahren wollen? Ja, auf technisch nicht so anspruchsvollen Strecken hat das Rad definitiv großes Potential. 

Bei fragen meldet euch einfach bei mir! 

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## frankenstein (7. Januar 2015)

Sehr schöner Bericht von flying-dan. Das lässt hoffen


----------



## Plumpssack (7. Januar 2015)

@flying-dan wie ist dein Bike denn aufgebaut, was wiegt es und ist der Rahmen ein neuer Prototyp? 
Ansonsten super ausführlicher Bericht


----------



## foreigner (7. Januar 2015)

Ja, die 68° wundern mich jetzt auch.
@flying-dan :Welche Gabel und Federweg ist den drin? Und wie groß bist du und welche Rahmengröße bist du denn gefahren?
Wäre mal interessant wegen des kurz empfundenen Hauptrahmen ...
Sonst interessanter Bericht


----------



## ONE78 (7. Januar 2015)

Wie groß bist du, welche RH haste und welches Cockpit ist drauf?


----------



## flying-dan (7. Januar 2015)

@Plumpssack @foreigner  ich habe den Hayes Aufbau der Bikes aus Finale in Größe "M" mit 150 mm Setup. Ein genaues Gewicht kann ich morgen durchgeben, hab gerade kein Wage zur Hand. Der Rahmen sollte eigentlich nicht verändert sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Werde Basti morgen mal fragen (auch wegen dem Lenkwinkel) @ONE78 ich bin 172cm 

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Januar 2015)

Servus,
es handelt sich exakt um das Finale Bike im Hayes Aufbau, bis auf die Laufräder gibt es keine Veränderung!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (8. Januar 2015)

Und wie findest du den Hinterbau mit dem Mcleod Dämpfer @flying-dan ? Nicht irgendwie bockig im vergleich zur Gabel? Wir fanden den Rahmen ja alle mit dem Monarch bzw. Float X deutlich besser.


----------



## flying-dan (8. Januar 2015)

@Plumpssack wenn es grob wird ist der schon bockig Ich habe mir jetzt mal ein Volume spacer eingebaut da ich denke/ hoffe dass es an mangelnder Kompresion liegt. Morgen Abend kann ich mehr sagen.


----------



## flying-dan (10. Januar 2015)

Noch mal ein kurzes feedback zum Manitou McLeod Dämpfer mit Volumen Tuning:
Das Bocken und verhärten bei großen und schnellen Schlägen ist besser geworden aber noch nicht gut. Ich werde wohl noch etwas basteln müssen...


----------



## bansaiman (15. Januar 2015)

Was ist denn nun eigentlich mit dem MArzocchi 053 Dämpfer, der hier dauernd erwähnt wird?

Im Lesertest in Finale Ligure war der doch in nem Fanes fahrbar; also müssen den ja ein paar der Forumsnutzer gefahren sein 
Schreibe doch bitte mal jemand was über diesen Dämpfer im Vergleich mit den Platzhirschen! Das wäre echt super!

@supurb-bicycles 

du hattest den doch auf jeden Fall gefahren und wolltest auch was geschrieben haben, wenn ich mich recht entsinne ;-)


----------



## foreigner (15. Januar 2015)

Da der nicht im ICB war, sind den die User nicht wirklich gefahren. Wir sollten ja ICB testen, nicht Teibun, Fanes, oder was das war. Das Bike hatte übrigens auch eine 350er Marzocchi. Ist leider von unserer Beachtung her etwas kurz gekommen.
Einzig @waldbauernbub ist von uns Usern das Bike mal gefahren, soweit ich noch weiß. @supurb-bicycles  und auch mal @nuts hatten das Bike aber unter sich.
Haben sich beide sehr positiv über das Marzocchi Fahrwerk geäußert. Wäre aber schon cool, wenn sie nochmal was ausführlicheres sagen könnten und Vergleich zu anderen. Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## bansaiman (15. Januar 2015)

wäre halt schon geil. für mich steht die entscheidung zwischen inline und 053 edge an.
Für Letzteren spräche in der Theorie halt noch geringeres GEwicht -wenn auch marginal- nen richtiger Piggy (der ist ja nicht so klein, da 2 nebeneinander vs sonst 1 langer piggy) und v.a. der leichtere Service bzw. die Möglichkeit ohne Zerlegung des Dämpfers den Comp Shimstack rauszunehmen und anzupassen. Serie ist bei den meisten Dämpferherstellern zu weich für 90 KIlo Fahrer.
Wenn jetzt halt schon der Inline besser als Monarch plus debonair und Float x geht, ist eben nur die Frage, was noch der Marzocchi kann.


----------



## foreigner (15. Januar 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> wäre halt schon geil. für mich steht die entscheidung zwischen inline und 053 edge an.
> Für Letzteren spräche in der Theorie halt noch geringeres GEwicht -wenn auch marginal- nen richtiger Piggy (der ist ja nicht so klein, da 2 nebeneinander vs sonst 1 langer piggy) und v.a. der leichtere Service bzw. die Möglichkeit ohne Zerlegung des Dämpfers den Comp Shimstack rauszunehmen und anzupassen. Serie ist bei den meisten Dämpferherstellern zu weich für 90 KIlo Fahrer.
> Wenn jetzt halt schon der Inline besser als Monarch plus debonair und Float x geht, ist eben nur die Frage, was noch der Marzocchi kann.


Bin CCDB Air schon gefahren, den CCDB Inline in Finale (der aber gar nicht gepasst hat). Funktional sollen sich CCDB Air und Inline sich ja aber nichts nehmen. CCDB Air fährt sich ähnlich einem passenden Vivid  Air (nur der geht genauso gut und ist billiger). Die sind dir zu schwer, das ist mir klar. Wollte damit nur sagen, dass der Inline Vivid Air-ähnliche Performance im leichten Gewand bringen kann. Allerdings gibt´s noch einen Dämpfer den ich nochmal deutlich besser fand und der könnte vielleicht auch was für dich sein. Bos Kirk. Konnte ich mal im Orbea Rallon fahren. Der ist richtig geil. Spricht definitiv besser an als CCDB Air oder Inline (ich hätte blind sicher auf Stahlfederbein getippt) und arbeitet supereffektiv und komfortabel, bietet aber trotzdem Feedback, da man nie im Hub versackt. Gefühlt schon ähnlich meinem Bos Stoy im DH-Bike. Wenn´s aufs Geld nicht ankommt, würde ich klar den Kirk nehmen und schwer ist der auch nicht. (Performance Marzocchi ??? Aber ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass er da ran kommt.)


----------



## bansaiman (15. Januar 2015)

Ja, KIRK war schon immer im Hinterkopf... aber die Zuverlässigkeit scheint, wie bei fast allen Bos Produkten (zumindest Air) nicht so geil zu sein.
Hatte nen gebrauchten Vipr, der wohl schon zum Service und neuwertig war, hatte dieses maschienengewehrartige Geräusch gehabt, was bei fast allen Vipr´n auftritt. Schein ein Konstruktionsfehler und nicht Garantie im Einzelfall zu sein. Fphlt sich beim langsamen sehr träge an, aber hat beim Ballern für nen Inline Dämpfer hammer Chrakteristik an den Tag gelegt. Wie auch immer, nach 7 Tagen hat der Generalüberholte auch bei mir wieder das Knallgeräusch gemacht. Also kommt der auch zu Sportsnut....wehe, die wollen mir dann einen erzählen, das wäre was unter abgelaufener Garantie. ISt ja ein Konstruktionsfehler bezüglich der Serie...aber schauen wir mal, was passiert.... der Punkt ist, kenn auch 2, die den Kirk hatten, und nach kurzer Zeit waren die schon defekt->ab zur Garantie. Davor hätte ich halt Angst. Aber die Leistung scheint ja hammer zu sein. Die sagten, sogar nem Vector HLR Air überlegen.
Ja, gespannt, was der Zocchi kann oder ob ich mich doch zu nem Kirk hinreißen lasse ;-)


----------



## foreigner (15. Januar 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ja, KIRK war schon immer im Hinterkopf... aber die Zuverlässigkeit scheint, wie bei fast allen Bos Produkten (zumindest Air) nicht so geil zu sein.
> Hatte nen gebrauchten Vipr, der wohl schon zum Service und neuwertig war, hatte dieses maschienengewehrartige Geräusch gehabt, was bei fast allen Vipr´n auftritt. Schein ein Konstruktionsfehler und nicht Garantie im Einzelfall zu sein. Fphlt sich beim langsamen sehr träge an, aber hat beim Ballern für nen Inline Dämpfer hammer Chrakteristik an den Tag gelegt. Wie auch immer, nach 7 Tagen hat der Generalüberholte auch bei mir wieder das Knallgeräusch gemacht. Also kommt der auch zu Sportsnut....wehe, die wollen mir dann einen erzählen, das wäre was unter abgelaufener Garantie. ISt ja ein Konstruktionsfehler bezüglich der Serie...aber schauen wir mal, was passiert.... der Punkt ist, kenn auch 2, die den Kirk hatten, und nach kurzer Zeit waren die schon defekt->ab zur Garantie. Davor hätte ich halt Angst. Aber die Leistung scheint ja hammer zu sein. Die sagten, sogar nem Vector HLR Air überlegen.
> Ja, gespannt, was der Zocchi kann oder ob ich mich doch zu nem Kirk hinreißen lasse ;-)


Tja, wenn Bos es mal hin bekäme weniger Defekte zu haben und die Servicefreundlichkeit (Servicekits für Kunden, ...) erhöhen würde, dann wären die weit vorne. So ist immer so ein Geschmäckle dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (16. Januar 2015)

Manchmal finde ich es erstaunlich wie großherzig, leiderprobt kompromissbereit und leidensfähig der Endkunde vom Typus Mountainbiker mit mäßig ausgereiften Industrieprodukten umgeht.


----------



## bansaiman (16. Januar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Manchmal finde ich es erstaunlich wie großherzig, leiderprobt kompromissbereit und leidensfähig der Endkunde vom Typus Mountainbiker mit mäßig ausgereiften Industrieprodukten umgeht.




??? Ist doch das erste mal, dass der das bei mir hat ;-) aber dass diese Dämpfer das öfter haben, weiß ich halt inzwischen und werde nen lapidares Vorgehen von Seiten Sportsnuts nicht durchgehen lassen


----------



## foreigner (16. Januar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Manchmal finde ich es erstaunlich wie großherzig, leiderprobt kompromissbereit und leidensfähig der Endkunde vom Typus Mountainbiker mit mäßig ausgereiften Industrieprodukten umgeht.


Da ist was dran. Wobei ich mit meinem französischen Dämpferchen keine Probleme habe. Beim Stoy gibt´s aber allgemein auch keine Probleme, der ist sehr ausgereift. Insgesamt hab ich das Gefühl, dass manch nobles High-End Produkt mehr Mängel hat, als die Massenware. Bos hat immer mal ihre Probleme manchen Produkten (andere laufen einfach, z.B. Stoy), bei Cane Creek hört man aber auch von sehr vielen ausfällen. Hersteller von Teilen die an jedem 2.Bike verbaut werden, beispielsweise Fox, können sich sowas weniger leisten. Im Falle von Bos habe ich immer das Gefühl, dass sie eher konstruktive Probleme haben, bzw. die Teile nicht ausreichend erprobt sind. Qualitativ können die ja gar nicht so schlecht sein. Wer durchweg solche Funktion, wie beispielsweise beim Ansprechverhalten erreicht, der kann keine so großen Fertigungstoleranzen haben. Will man sich aber dem "Leiden" nicht unterwerfen kauft man sich vielleicht am besten einfach einen Float X. Aber hören wir auf, ist ganz schön off-Topic.


----------



## veraono (16. Januar 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> ??? Ist doch das erste mal, dass der das bei mir hat ;-) aber dass diese Dämpfer das öfter haben, weiß ich halt inzwischen und werde nen lapidares Vorgehen von Seiten Sportsnuts nicht durchgehen lassen


War ja auch mehr selbstironisch gemeint, ich fand einfach lustig wie du die ganzen Defekte von den BOS Dämpfern aufgezählt hast und im letzten Satz dann doch wieder überlegtest einen zu kaufen 
Der Stefan lässt ja immer mal wieder durchblicken wie Entwicklung und Produktions-Abläufe in der Bike-Industrie funktionieren und warum das so ist.


----------



## waldbauernbub (16. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Einzig @waldbauernbub ist von uns Usern das Bike mal gefahren, soweit ich noch weiß.


Ja, Izallo bin ich damit gefahren. War mein erstes Mal auf einem 29er, war sehr positiv angetan. Zum Fahrwerk kann ich mich als Grobmotoriker aber nicht wirklich seriös äußern. Außerdem bin ich im Wintermodus sowieso nicht wirklich für Fahrraddiskussionen zu gebrauchen.


----------



## nuts (23. Januar 2015)

Wollte mal ganz unverbindlich fragen, wie so etwas hier ankommen würde?





Man würde je nach Bedarf den Einsatz für externe *oder* interne Leitungsverlegung wählen. (Der linke würde nicht außen auf dem Rahmen sitzen, der liegt da nur um zu zeigen, dass es ihn gibt) Bräuchte natürlich mehrere davon, evtl. auch kombiniert, aber mal so als erste Idee zu einer Lösung, mit der jeder machen kann, was er will, ohne dass es blöd aussieht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (23. Januar 2015)

Kommen da 2 hintereinander oder kann man den "Aufsatz" wählen, je nachdem wie der Zug verlegt wird?
Wie schauts aus an Stellen, wo 2 oder mehr Züge/Leitungen sind?


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. Januar 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Kommen da 2 hintereinander oder kann man den "Aufsatz" wählen, je nachdem wie der Zug verlegt wird?
> Wie schauts aus an Stellen, wo 2 oder mehr Züge/Leitungen sind?



Das ist nur als Beispiel gedacht, wie es einmal extern und einmal intern aussieht. Es handelt sich quasi um das gleiche Bauteil, welches um 180° gedreht wird.


----------



## foreigner (23. Januar 2015)

Also da ich eindeutig innen verlegen würde, finde ich sie nicht so hübsch, weil unnötig auffällig. Wichtiger fände ich Gummistopfen zum abdichten der Leitungseingänge. Wenn die die Platte dann aber abdecken geht´s wieder.

@nuts : Eine ganz große Bitte hätte ich aber weil ich es gerade sehe: Bitte macht die Leitungseingänge oben nicht so weit hinten. Das gibt nur schlabbernde und klappernde Leitungen. Ideal wären Leitungseingänge im Steuerrohrbereich. Ich glaube das war eigentlich auch so mehr oder wengier das Fazit aus dem Leitungs-Thread. War auf alle fälle sehr oft gewünscht. Ich bin davon inzwischen auch ein großer Fan.
Sowas fände ich ideal:


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Januar 2015)

Stört das nicht beim Gabel Ein- und Ausbau? Tendenziell würde ich die  Schwächung des Materials lieber nicht im Steuerrohr sehen...


----------



## nuts (23. Januar 2015)

Also ich hab das da nur mal ganz beispielhaft hingezeichnet, Position und so bitte nicht so genau betrachten. Idee wäre schlicht 2 Varianten mitzuliefern, sodass man entweder innen oder außen fahren kann.

Gummistopfen? Wirkt auf mich nicht sehr hochwertig, wenn auch zweckmäßig. Nen eloxiertes Aluteil macht halt schon mehr her und kann ja ebenfalls recht eng sitzen. 

Aus optischen Gründen finde ich den Eingang am Steuerrohr bisher nirgends schön gelöst, rein funktionell ist das aber schon nicht so verkehrt, denke ich. Da lässt sich das mechanisch vermutlich besser einplanen als im Rohr, wo aufgefräst, eingesetzt und zugelötet werden muss.


----------



## foreigner (23. Januar 2015)

Die Schwächung ist an Ober- und Unterrohr im Steuerrohrbereich eher noch schlimmer.
Und nein, stört nicht. Da müsste man das Steuerrohr schon sehr schlank machen. Gibt genug Beispiele, wo das sehr gut gemacht ist.


----------



## boescha (23. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die Schwächung ist an Ober- und Unterrohr im Steuerrohrbereich eher noch schlimmer.
> Und nein, stört nicht. Da müsste man das Steuerrohr schon sehr schlank machen. Gibt genug Beispiele, wo das sehr gut gemacht ist.



Allerdings auch Beispiele, bei denen das nicht funktioniert. Das Commencal Meta zum Beispiel, bei dem die Leitungen am Gabelschaft reiben. Commencal hat die Eingänge mittlerweile auch deutlich weiter nach hinten verlegt, um das zu verhindern.


----------



## foreigner (23. Januar 2015)

Wenn man da riesige Gummikappen drauf macht, wie teilweise Commcencal, dann finde ich es nicht schön, aber das geht mit kleinen Stopfen doch auch sehr unauffällig und eine gewisse Abdichtung finde ich sehr wichtig. Insbesondere am Steuerrohr, da sonst auch auch Dreck Richtung Steuersatz kommt. Dennoch ist der Leitungseingang vorne viel schöner und praktischer.
Die Idee mit den Austauschplatten finde ich nicht schlecht. Für mich allerdings nicht relevant, weil ich eh nur intern mit einer Abdichtung gerne hätte. Wenn da irgendwo noch ein Plättchen drunter ist stört´s nicht und die "Externen" sind auch glücklich. Für mich ist das wo rein und raus aber eigentlich wichtiger. Beispiel Steuerrohr oder auch Schaltwerkszug am Drehpunkt. Genial gemacht am alten Fury (und übrigens auch mit Gummistopfen abgedichtet):





PS: Für den anderen Thread: Man beachte die Hinterbauklemmung des Eingelenkers.


----------



## coastalwolf (23. Januar 2015)

Beim Ibis Ripley reiben sie auch. Deshalb gibts jetzt eine Kunststoffhülse zum Rahmen dazu.


----------



## veraono (24. Januar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Wollte mal ganz unverbindlich fragen, wie so etwas hier ankommen würde?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finde ich eine ziieemlich lässige Idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (24. Januar 2015)

Ich brauche sowas nicht. Wenn es interne führung gibt, dann ja nur einen eingang und einen ausgang. Bei externe zugführung brauche ich deutlich mehr befestigungspunkte.
diese lösung ist also für beide möglichkeiten suboptimal. Wenn inter, hab ich nen haufen ungenutzer stellen der aussenführung, wenn extern, hab ich löcher im rahmen, obwohl ich die nicht brauche...

irgendwann hieß es mal, das bike soll kompromisslos werden! Jetzt versucht man es wieder jedem recht zu machen (siehe umwerferoption..)


----------



## foreigner (25. Januar 2015)

@ONE78 : Da hast du auch wieder recht. Wenn anständige Innenverlegung (was ich bevorzugen würde) dann stört alles andere die dadurch geschaffene cleane Optik.


----------



## Kharne (25. Januar 2015)

@Stefan.Stark:

Kriegt ihr denn in den Rahmen eingeschweißte Röhrchen für die Züge? Ohne jegliche Kanten und mit schön runden Übergängen nach draussen? Denn alles andere ist schlicht und ergreifend Schei*e.


----------



## foreigner (25. Januar 2015)

Dass das die optimale Lösung ist, ist klar. Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn da ein bischen Luft an den Ausgängen ist und es ein bischen fummeliger ist, ist das gar nicht so tragisch. Man muss da wirklich nicht so tun, als müsste man da stundenlang rum machen, oder dass man das täglich macht. Wenn die Leitungen einmal im Rahmen sind, dann bleiben sie da auch (bei mir zumindest). Interne Führung ist aber schon wichtig, alleine damit es nicht klappert. Ausgang ala Trek Session Carbon ist gut. Da zieht man die Leitung raus und gut ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Dass das die optimale Lösung ist, ist klar. Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn da ein bischen Luft an den Ausgängen ist und es ein bischen fummeliger ist, ist das gar nicht so tragisch. Man muss da wirklich nicht so tun, als müsste man da stundenlang rum machen, oder dass man das täglich macht. Wenn die Leitungen einmal im Rahmen sind, dann bleiben sie da auch (bei mir zumindest). Interne Führung ist aber schon wichtig, alleine damit es nicht klappert. Ausgang ala Trek Session Carbon ist gut. Da zieht man die Leitung raus und gut ist.



Eine Lösung, bei der man auf einer Radtour nicht auf die schnelle seinen Erstazschaltzug montieren kann, ist keine Lösung, sondern murks.
Und des seh ich als Mountainbiker netmal als Meinung, sondern als Fakt.
Macht bloß kein Fummelleitung da rein 

G.


----------



## Eisbein (25. Januar 2015)

zum wechseln ziehst doch nur den neuen zug durch die bestehende Hülle durch. Da ists dann doch föllig banane wo die hülle verläuft solange ein und ausgang gut erreichbar ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2015)

Eisbein schrieb:


> zum wechseln ziehst doch nur den neuen zug durch die bestehende Hülle durch. Da ists dann doch föllig banane wo die hülle verläuft solange ein und ausgang gut erreichbar ist.



Wenn denn eine Hülle vorhanden ist und das ist sie scheinbar wohl in der Regel nicht. Aber mit Hülle würde die Lage dann schon wieder passen.

G.


----------



## Kharne (25. Januar 2015)

Und wenn du dann mal die Hülle wechseln willst kotzt du ne Stunde auf 2, weil sie sich überall verhakt und du den schön klein gehaltenen Ausgang nicht triffst. 

Interne Verlegung ist scheiße, solange nicht auf der gesamten Länge Röhrchen im Rahmen einlaminiert/eingeschweißt sind.


----------



## mpirklbauer (25. Januar 2015)

Es gibt doch manche Hersteller die Einziehhilfen bei den Rahmensets verbaut haben.
Da hängt man die Leitungen/Züge an und zieht sie durch.

Sollte die Leitung/Züge mal zu wechesln sein, hängt man einfach einen Vorspann an dran und zieht ihn wieder mit raus.

Diesen kann man dann verwenden um die neue Leitung wieder durch zu ziehen.

Klar, draußen unterwegs, geht das nicht, weil man meistens nichts mit hat.
Man könnte die Öffnungen aber so machen, dass man einen Schaltzug mit dem dicken Ende auch durch bekommt, dann
hat man mit dem Kaputten auch einen Vorspann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Januar 2015)

Aber wer hat unterwegs eine Aussenhülle mit? Auf Tour hat man doch normalerweise nur einen Innenzug dabei, und wenn man den wechselt bleibt die Hülle wo sie ist. 
Ein feiner Zug  von Alutech wäre es die Rahmenkits mit fertig verlegten Zügen auszuliefern, damit man wenigstens nurnoch die Bremse durchfummeln muss, sofern die nicht auch draussen bleibt. Wenn einmal ne Hülle drin war kriegt man auch wieder eine rein wenn man mit Köpfchen vorgeht und nicht erstmal alles raus reisst.


----------



## Speziazlizt (25. Januar 2015)

Was manche Leute alles bei einer Runde Rad fahrn so alles dabei haben...

Das mit dem eingeschweißten Röhrchen verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz - dann muss man ja nicht nur den Ausgang treffen sondern unterwegs auch noch ein Röhrchen, oder wo soll das platziert sein?


----------



## Kharne (25. Januar 2015)

Das Röhrchen wird von Eingang bis Ausgang gezogen. Du steckst die Zughülle rein und schiebst stumpf durch. Keine Fummelei. SC macht das beim neuen Nomad so.


----------



## mpirklbauer (25. Januar 2015)

Mal was in eigener Sache.
Gibts die Verschlüsse/Einführungen für interne Zugverlegung auch zum Nachkaufen?

Will bei meinem Merida das versuchen.
Am besten wären geschraubte.

Danke!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Was manche Leute alles bei einer Runde Rad fahrn so alles dabei haben...



Ein Schaltzug ist Pflicht im Camalback. Nimmt keinen Platz weg und wiegt fast nichts....und ist blitzartig ausgetauscht (bei Shimano zumidest). Das passende Sprichwort dazu lautet "Aus Schaden wird man klug" 

G.


----------



## Eisbein (26. Januar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ein Schaltzug ist Pflicht im Camalback. Nimmt keinen Platz weg und wiegt fast nichts....und ist blitzartig ausgetauscht (bei Shimano zumidest). Das passende Sprichwort dazu lautet "Aus Schaden wird man klug"
> 
> G.


und dann noch mal, wenn du ja eh nur den Zug tauscht, ists doch völlig egal wo deine Außenhülle verläuft. Mit Außenhülle meine ich jetzt nicht die Zugführung im Rahmen, sondern die Hülle um den Schaltzug herum. 

Innenverlegt wäre schon gut, wobei ich die Bremsleitung doch eher extrern führen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (26. Januar 2015)

Eisbein schrieb:


> und dann noch mal, wenn du ja eh nur den Zug tauscht, ists doch völlig egal wo deine Außenhülle verläuft. Mit Außenhülle meine ich jetzt nicht die Zugführung im Rahmen, sondern die Hülle um den Schaltzug herum.
> 
> Innenverlegt wäre schon gut, wobei ich die Bremsleitung doch eher extrern führen würde.


Züge innen, Bremse außen!


----------



## foreigner (26. Januar 2015)

Alles rein. Wenn clean, dann richtig. Das bischen Geschraube alle Ewigkeit mal ...
Aber da werden genug anderer Meinung sein. Daher wäre für die Bremsleitung die Variante von @nuts vielleicht doch gut. Beim Rest ging´s ohne.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2015)

Eisbein schrieb:


> und dann noch mal, wenn du ja eh nur den Zug tauscht, ists doch völlig egal wo deine Außenhülle verläuft. Mit Außenhülle meine ich jetzt nicht die Zugführung im Rahmen, sondern die Hülle um den Schaltzug herum.
> 
> Innenverlegt wäre schon gut, wobei ich die Bremsleitung doch eher extrern führen würde.



Und dann nochmal, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt bevor die Diskussion über die Verlegung hier anfing, gab es keine Außenhülle im Innenbereich.
Deswegen überhaut die Diskussion 

G.


----------



## nuts (26. Januar 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Das Röhrchen wird von Eingang bis Ausgang gezogen. Du steckst die Zughülle rein und schiebst stumpf durch. Keine Fummelei. SC macht das beim neuen Nomad so.



Du sagst es ja selbst: Beim Nomad. Carbon. Meines Wissens nach hat das noch niemand (im Hauptrahmen) in Alu gemacht, und das wohl mit gutem Grund. Zusatzgewicht, da hast Du dann einen Zug in einer Hülle in einer Hülle... wenn die äußere Hülle nicht sehr leicht ist (CFK) dann wird das für alle Züge leicht 100 g betragen. Dafür, dass der alljährlich (wenn überhaupt) durchgeführte Zugwechsel 30 Min schneller geht?

Aus Alu habe ich ein solches Röhrchen nur im Hinterbau des Canyon Torque mal gesehen. War halt auch nur 25 cm lang, da kann man das vielleicht machen.


----------



## Eisbein (26. Januar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und dann nochmal, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt bevor die Diskussion über die Verlegung hier anfing, gab es keine Außenhülle im Innenbereich.
> Deswegen überhaut die Diskussion
> 
> G.


Unterbrochene Zughülle? Sowas macht noch jemand?!


----------



## veraono (26. Januar 2015)

Finde wenn schon innenverlegt (was ja zumindest der Basti mal als so gut wie gesetzt dargestellt hatte) dann nur MIT durchgehenden Außenhüllen.
Bremse gehört aber für mich absolut nach außen, da fände ich die von nuts gepostete Lösung mit den alternativen Einsätzen sehr sinnvoll , falls die Bremse doch jemand innenliegend haben möchte (oder auch für vario-Sattelstütze mit innen-oder außen liegender Ansteuerung).


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2015)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Unterbrochene Zughülle? Sowas macht noch jemand?!


 
Ja...viiiiele...selbst die ganz Großen in D 

G.


----------



## Kharne (26. Januar 2015)

Es gibt auch noch genug Leute, die den Schmarrn mit der erhöhten Reibung glauben...


----------



## foreigner (27. Januar 2015)

@nuts :
Hallo, könnte einer von euch mal schreiben, was gerade so läuft? Es gibt sporadisch mal Infos, hier macht mal einer bischen Zug, da wird etwas über die Lager diskutiert. Aber dann ist auch wieder Ruhe. So ein Gesamtüberblick mal wieder wäre nicht verkehrt. Mich würden folgende Dinge mal interessieren:
- Geometrie: Du hast mal geschrieben, die Bikes sollen länger werden. Was heißt das jetzt? Geo-Tabelle mit Update wäre nicht schlecht
- Lenkwinkel: Bike sollte mit flacherem Lenkwinkel per Winkelsteuersätzen getestet werden. Was ist damit? Test durchgeführt? Ergebnis?
- Ausstattung: Tut sich da irgendwas? Gibt´s mal Infos zu konkreteren Paketen? Wird es noch Änderungen geben? Laufräder, insbesondere Felgen (stabil und breit genug, aber leichter) waren ja noch so ein Thema. Spank Oozy Trail, oder WTB i 23 ...
- Rohrsatz: Ist Stefan jetzt an einem neuen Rohrsatz mit "normalerer", runder Optik und das "Stealth"-Design bleibt für einen eventuellen Carbonrahmen? Gibt´s da noch Infos? Kann man vielleicht schon was sehen?
- Was ist mit den Streben zwischen Drehpunkt und Dämpferverlängerung. Bleiben die so? Werden die noch direkte? Bleibt H-Design oder wird aus der Formoptimierung heraus was entstehen?
- Drehpunktlager: Wie wird´s jetzt gelagert, gespannt und der Hinterbau befestigt? Wir haben viel diskutiert, es fehlt die Entscheidung.
- Zugverlegung?
- Zeitplan: So circa wäre schon schön. Wird´s noch irgendwann Sommer-Spätsommer oder sind wir eh schon bei nächstem Jahr?
... was sonst noch so einfällt ....


----------



## frankenstein (27. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> @nuts :
> Hallo, könnte einer von euch mal schreiben, was gerade so läuft? Es gibt sporadisch mal Infos, hier macht mal einer bischen Zug, da wird etwas über die Lager diskutiert. Aber dann ist auch wieder Ruhe. So ein Gesamtüberblick mal wieder wäre nicht verkehrt. Mich würden folgende Dinge mal interessieren:
> - Geometrie: Du hast mal geschrieben, die Bikes sollen länger werden. Was heißt das jetzt? Geo-Tabelle mit Update wäre nicht schlecht
> - Lenkwinkel: Bike sollte mit flacherem Lenkwinkel per Winkelsteuersätzen getestet werden. Was ist damit? Test durchgeführt? Ergebnis?
> ...



Danke für die Frage. Das würde mich auch interessieren!
Trotzdem, großes Lob und Danke an das Entwicklungsteam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (27. Januar 2015)

Die verbindung am yoke wäre auch noch interessant


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Januar 2015)

@foreigner: Schon mal ein kurzes Update von meinen Baustellen:

- Ein Carbon-Rahmen ist derzeit nicht in Arbeit und erstmal auch nicht projektiert. Das kommt nur, wenn das ICB sich entsprechend verkauft. Das Design würde sich natürlich an dem Entwurf mit dem "Foreigner-Design" orientieren.

- Eine Variante mit einfachem Rohrsatz ist im Moment in Arbeit. Da hoffe ich nächste Woche Updates zu liefern zu können... muss zwischendurch halt auch mal an Projekten arbeiten, die das Konto füttern  Der Hauptrahmen ist soweit fertig... da werde ich mal n Rendering hochladen.

- Die Ergebnisse der Formoptimierung werden natürlich in die Gestaltung des Hinterbaus mit einfließen.

- Lageraufbau: Das Schrägkugellager bleibt, die Klemmung ist nicht final entschieden... aber ich tendiere zur oldschool-Variante mit geschlitzter Klemmung. Die Warnungen bezüglich der Ringfedern waren doch recht eindringlich.

- Bei der Zugverlegung würde ich gerne auf den Alutech-Baukasten zurück greifen, evtl. mit einem neuen Deckel der den Zug ein bissl festklemmt. Mal schaun... vielleicht kommt noch eine coolere Idee.

- Zeitplan: Wenn fertig, dann fertig...
Okay, zur Eurobike wollen wir die Karre fertig haben. Und mit viel Glück kurz danach auch lieferfähig sein. Wie bereits gesagt läuft dieses Projekt zusätzlich zur normalen Arbeit und bezahlt weder Brötchen noch Katzenfutter. Mein Unfall hat dann endgültig alle Zeitpläne zerstört, die Nachwirkungen habe ich immer noch zu spüren... zwei Monate nachholen, wenn man vorher schon auf 110% gelaufen ist, ist dann doch schwierig 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## woorscht (28. Januar 2015)

Und die Geo, wird die auch noch bzgl. Reach überdacht oder ist das Thema vom Tisch?


----------



## nuts (28. Januar 2015)

Sitze gerade nur am Handy, schreibe heute Abend dazu aber mehr. Einen Geo-Vorschlag habe ich, den ich hier gerne zur Diskussion stellen würde.


----------



## nuts (29. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> @nuts :
> Hallo, könnte einer von euch mal schreiben, was gerade so läuft? Es gibt sporadisch mal Infos, hier macht mal einer bischen Zug, da wird etwas über die Lager diskutiert. Aber dann ist auch wieder Ruhe. So ein Gesamtüberblick mal wieder wäre nicht verkehrt. Mich würden folgende Dinge mal interessieren:
> - Geometrie: Du hast mal geschrieben, die Bikes sollen länger werden. Was heißt das jetzt? Geo-Tabelle mit Update wäre nicht schlecht
> - Lenkwinkel: Bike sollte mit flacherem Lenkwinkel per Winkelsteuersätzen getestet werden. Was ist damit? Test durchgeführt? Ergebnis?
> ...



Moin,

Was läuft gerade so?

- Lager und Züge hast Du ja angesprochen, da suchen wir noch die sinnvollste Lösung

- *Geometrie:* Hier mal mein Vorschlag






Da wäre das beste, wenn alle, die das Bike mal Probe gefahren sind @foreigner @Plumpssack @onkel_c @mpirklbauer @Speziazlizt @Lt.AnimalMother @waldbauernbub @BommelMaster @supurb-bicycles @Tobias  hier mal antworten würden:

*Wie groß sie sind und welche der neuen Rahmengrößen (links) sie wählen würden? 

Ich fange mal an:*

Für mich würde bei 176 S und M in Frage kommen. Ich würde, weil ich es verspielter mag, wohl S nehmen.​
Da ist gleichzeitig auch schon die *Lenkwinkel*-Geschichte mit drin: Der LW ist und bleibt bei 140 mm Gabel bei 67°, allerdings sehen wir jetzt für alle Bikes Zerostack Steuersätze vor. Das heißt: Durch Verwendung eines EC-Steuersatz oder einer 150er Gabel lassen sich so 66,5° einstellen, durch eine 130er Gabel auch 67,5°. Der flachere Lenkwinkel gibt dem Bike noch mehr Enduro, aber das gibt es ja bereits zu genüge!

*Ausstattung *Der Spank Oozy LRS ist kürzlich bei mir eingetroffen und wird jetzt getestet. Wenn er sich gut schlägt,  kommt er für die Komplettbikes in Frage.

*Lageraufbau *Mein Vorschlag ist auf die nächst kleineren Schrägkugellager zu gehen (7202), die immer noch massig Tragzahl haben, aber mal eben 40 g sparen. Spannsätze sind raus, ich persönlich könnte mich sogar mit der Schlitzklemmung links und rechts anfreunden.

Alles andere hat eigentlich der Stefan gut beantwortet!


----------



## Eisbein (29. Januar 2015)

155mm steuerrohr bei XL ---> 

Generell aber nette verbesserungen. Wüsste dennoch nicht was ich fahren wollte.

190cm L oder XL. contra XL = Front bis zum Mt.Everest  und 51cm rahmenhöhe...
Gut käme jetzt drauf an wie technisch ich damit fahren würde, aber die 50cm am ICB 1 sind schon eher grenzwertig bei mir (mit ohne Variostütze). 51 + Vario wäre dann ja gut 3-5cm höher?!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Januar 2015)

Dann will ich mal. Zuerst nochmal meine technischen Daten: 191cm lang, Schrittlänge 93cm. Ich bin das L mit Basti-Cockpit, also 30er Vorbau und 780er Lenker gefahren. @supurb-bicycles wiviel Rise hatte der Lenker?

Hier stand Bullshit, hab die Tabellen verdreht, schreib ich nachher nochmal...


----------



## foreigner (29. Januar 2015)

@nuts , @Stefan.Stark
Danke für das Update. Wollte auch nicht stressen, nur mal wissen was läuft. Beim ICB 1 hatte man auch mal einige Zeit recht wenig gehört, das Ergebnis war, dass das Bike sich komplett 4-5 Monate verschoben hat. Aber gut zu hören, dass es läuft.

Geometrie: Bin 1,79-1,80m (je nachdem wann ich messe).
Eigentlich würde ich bei den neuen Größen klar m schreiben, jetzt kommt noch das große ABER:
Bei den alten Größen war ich eindeutig bei L. Der Reach des neuen M ist nahe dabei. Allerdings war mir der Stack des M in Finale definitiv zu niedrig und das wird bei dem länger gewordenen Rahmen noch schlimmer. Auch bei den L Rahmen habe ich Spacer vorne drunter gebaut. Wenn ich jetzt den neuen M nehmen würde und dann aber zusätzliche 15mm Spacer rein baue um überhaupt auf die alte Höhe des L zu kommen, verkürze ich dabei dann sozusagen auch den Reach um so ca. 7mm. Heißt, ich hab wieder fast die Länge des M Bikes aus Finale, das ich als zu kurz empfand. Dazu sähe das mit dem Spacerturm reichlich komisch aus.
Einzige Alternative ist wieder ein Lenker mit 40mm Rise, was auch ziehmlich extrem ist an einem solchen Bike.
Das neue L wäre mir eigentlich zu lang, da ich ein wendiges, spritziges Bike wollte.

Daher mein Wunsch:
Beim M Rahmen alles so lassen, nur den Stack um 10mm erhöhen. Das fände ich gut.
Ansonsten würde ich auf L gehen und wirklich einen 30mm Vorbau verbauen, wobei ich eigentlich nicht unbedingt der Fan von solchen "Forward-Geos" bin. Daher fände ich es echt gut wenn wir die Stack-Werte allgemein nochmal erhöhen würden. Finde es eh etwas seltsam: Bei S erhöht man den Stack sehr deutlich mit, bei den größeren Rahmen bleibt quasi alles so und man verlängert Sie einfach, ohne zu erhöhen. Insbesondere Relevant bei M und L. XL ist wahrscheinlich hoch genug.
Der neue M Rahmen hat ja fast den Reach des "alten", sehr beliebten L Rahmen, nur hat man das gute Verhältnis aus Reach und Stack des "alten" L nicht übertragen, sondern man hat nur verlängert. Finde ich nicht optimal.

Mein Traumbike wäre der alte L Rahmen (Stack und Reach) mit der Sitzrohrlänge des M Rahmen gewesen und einem 66° Lenkwinkel bei gleicher Tretlagerhöhe wie bisher. Die erhöht man halt leicht, wenn man längere Gabel verbaut. Ich finde es sehr schade, dass die Daten bei 140mm und ZeroStack vorgesehen sind. 150mm und ZeroStack wäre gut gewesen. Eigentlich auch so wie es war. Dann hätte man mit 140er und EC den gleichem Lenkwinkel gehabt. Man hätte aber auch 150mm und Winkelsteuersatz fahren können für flacheren Lenkwinkel. Alles ohne die Tretlagerhöhe zu erhöhen oder den Sitzwinkel dabei auch flacher zu machen.
Jetzt bin ich gezwungen die Tretlagerhöhe leicht zu erhöhen und den Sitzwinkel flacher zu stellen, sobald ich eine 150mm Gabel fahren möchte. Finde ich schade. Man verabschiedet sich eigentlich von den guten Eigenschaften der Funktionsmuster. Warum?

Ihr könnt mir aber auch einfach ein Funktionsmuster in L geben, das gefällt mir ja anscheinend besser, als das was gerade geplant ist. 
So wie es da ist, ist M oder L eine schwere Entscheidung. Und da ich das Tretlager in finale als gefühlt eher hoch als tief empfand (noch krasser nach dem zwischenzeitlichen Fahren mit Carstens Orange), würde ich mir 2mal überlegen die Gabel auf 150mm zu schrauben, obwohl ich die definitiv gerne hätte.


----------



## discordius (29. Januar 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich bin das L mit Basti-Cockpit, also 30er Vorbau und 780er Lenker gefahren.
> Ich es fühlte sich schon eher kurz an, aber gut.
> Von daher dürfte mir das neue L tendenziell zu kurz geworden sein, dafür landet das XL jetzt dichter an dem was ich Probe gefahren habe, ich dürfte mit 30er oder 40er Vorbau und Flatbar oder leichtem Rise glücklich werden, da ich durch den 10mm längeren Reach im Stehen etwas Luft gewinne.



So ganz verstehe ich deine Ausführungen nicht. Die von dir gefahrene L-Version hatte einen Reach von 445mm, der Vorschlag von nuts sieht für diese Rahmengröße jetzt einen um 15mm verlängerten Reach von 460mm vor, das XL wächst von 470 auf 480mm. Warum sollte das neue L jetzt zu kurz geworden sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Januar 2015)

discordius schrieb:


> So ganz verstehe ich deine Ausführungen nicht. Die von dir gefahrene L-Version hatte einen Reach von 445mm, der Vorschlag von nuts sieht für diese Rahmengröße jetzt einen um 15mm verlängerten Reach von 460mm vor, das XL wächst von 470 auf 480mm. Warum sollte das neue L jetzt zu kurz geworden sein?


Weil ich die Tabellen verdreht habe  Ich werde es mal wegeditieren und nachher neu schreiben. Ich ging von links alt rechts neu aus. So wie man halt liest...


----------



## nuts (29. Januar 2015)

Eisbein schrieb:


> 155mm steuerrohr bei XL --->
> 
> Generell aber nette verbesserungen. Wüsste dennoch nicht was ich fahren wollte.
> 
> ...



Warum solltest Du, bei deinem Einsatz, plötzlich eine Variostütze brauchen?

Und: Hast Du Dir mal vergleichbare Bikes (z.B. Canyon Spectral) in XL angeschaut? Da kriegst Du ein 170er Steuerrohr, und viele werden sagen: Mit gutem Grund. Ich persönlich würde das Steuerrohr aber ab einer gewissen Länge immer ein wenig kürzer halten. Die Option, durch externe Schalen, Spacer, Vorbau mit Rise, Lenker mit Rise, längere Gabel,... nach oben zu kommen, hat man immer. Nach unten bringt man es aber schwierig. 

Ich kenne Deine Meinung zur hohen Front, meine Erfahrung widerspricht dieser zumindest teilweise, und deshalb kann ich die Vorbehalte nicht ganz nachvollziehen


----------



## Eisbein (29. Januar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> *Warum solltest Du, bei deinem Einsatz, plötzlich eine Variostütze brauchen?*
> 
> Und: Hast Du Dir mal vergleichbare Bikes (z.B. Canyon Spectral) in XL angeschaut? Da kriegst Du ein 170er Steuerrohr, und viele werden sagen: Mit gutem Grund. Ich persönlich würde das Steuerrohr aber ab einer gewissen Länge immer ein wenig kürzer halten. Die Option, durch externe Schalen, Spacer, Vorbau mit Rise, Lenker mit Rise, längere Gabel,... nach oben zu kommen, hat man immer. Nach unten bringt man es aber schwierig.
> 
> Ich kenne Deine Meinung zur hohen Front, meine Erfahrung widerspricht dieser zumindest teilweise, und deshalb kann ich die Vorbehalte nicht ganz nachvollziehen


Tellerrand und so.  (in Marokko hab ich davon durch aus gebrauch gemacht. Hin und wieder etwas komisch, aber nicht ganz unsinng gewesen)

Ohne das Rad gefahren zu sein, möchte ich mich da auch gar nicht groß auf eine position festnageln. War jetzt eher so eine generelle Meinung.

Falls ihr über Ostern zufällig ein Testrad übrig habt, ich werd da zwei wochen in den Pyrenäen sein. Testen kann man so ein Rad ja bekanntlicher weise nie genug


----------



## ONE78 (29. Januar 2015)

ick finde die geo sieht gut aus (aufm papier).

die geschichte mit 140mm FW und ZS finde ich nicht gut. da hat mir die alte variante deutlich besser gefallen, weil sie bessere optionen zulässt. was war denn da der grund zum umdenken???


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Januar 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal. Zuerst nochmal meine technischen Daten: 191cm lang, Schrittlänge 93cm. Ich bin das L mit Basti-Cockpit, also 30er Vorbau und 780er Lenker gefahren. @supurb-bicycles wiviel Rise hatte der Lenker?
> 
> Hier stand Bullshit, hab die Tabellen verdreht, schreib ich nachher nochmal...


 Der Lenker hatte 1/2 Zoll Rise. mir gefällt der Geo Vorschlag von Nuts auch gut, bin nämlich der Meinung, dass ich mit meinen 180 einen M Rahmen fahren sollte, bislang war der L aber viel passender.


----------



## bsg (29. Januar 2015)

Leute - 1,80m und mehr ist L. Oder tragt Ihr T-Shirts in S oder M (ausgenommen die Amiware)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (29. Januar 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Der Lenker hatte 1/2 Zoll Rise. mir gefällt der Geo Vorschlag von Nuts auch gut, bin nämlich der Meinung, dass ich mit meinen 180 einen M Rahmen fahren sollte, bislang war der L aber viel passender.



Ich denke der ist auch nicht schlecht. Haut auf den M Rahmen nochmal 5-10mm mehr Stack (Dann ist er wenigstens nicht noch kürzer als der bisherige Stack vom alten M und der wahr schon zu niedrig und der bisherige "noch passendere L" ist ja auch noch größer) dann passt die Geo.
Das ganze noch alles bei 150mm ZeroStack (wie bei den Funktionsmustern) und alles ist gut.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Januar 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal. Zuerst nochmal meine technischen Daten: 191cm lang, Schrittlänge 93cm. Ich bin das L mit Basti-Cockpit, also 30er Vorbau und 780er Lenker gefahren. @supurb-bicycles wiviel Rise hatte der Lenker?
> 
> Hier stand Bullshit, hab die Tabellen verdreht, schreib ich nachher nochmal...


Ich zitier mich dann einfach mal selbst. Also nochmal von vorne, diesmal richtig gucken. Ich fand also das Bike in L mit Basti Cockpit ziemlich passend, nur dass der Lenker, gerade Bergauf, den Knien doch recht nahe kam. Ansonsten fand ich die Position auf dem Rad, zentral bis leicht Hecklastig, richtig spaßig. Grip war an beiden Achsen immer reichlich vorhanden, Wheelies und Manuals, mit denen ich immer Probleme habe, klappten deutlich besser als gewohnt.
Den Stack fand ich gut, wenn der Lenker noch ein halbes Zoll Rise hatte sollte das so passen. Wie gesagt, ich nehme lieber noch einen Spacer als dass es jemandem nicht weit genug runter geht. bei 10-15mm Spacer ist die Verkürzung des Stack meiner Meinung nach noch recht marginal. Und dann gibt es ja noch Lenker 0-40mm Rise, und so schlimm sehen die 40er mittlerweile auch nicht mehr aus, siehe meine Galerie 

Somit bin ich von den Reach- und Stackwerten jetzt definitv ein L-Kandiat mit 40er oder 50er Vorbau. Allerdings war die Reverb bei meiner Beinlänge schon knapp vor Kotzgrenze! 
Da würde ich dann auf jeden Fall drum bitten dass ihr da bei der EFBE mit wirklich grenzwertigen Stützenauszügen testet. Am besten noch 10 mm drauf, aber dann gibt es wahrscheinlich wieder Probleme bei 1,85-Menschen mit kurzen Beinen, da geh ich dann lieber den Kompromiss ein. Und lass mir erzählen dass mein Rahmen zu klein ist.
Ich fand die Innenlagerhöhe übrigens genau richtig.


----------



## beutelfuchs (29. Januar 2015)

bsg schrieb:


> eute - 1,80m und mehr ist L. Oder tragt Ihr T-Shirts in S oder M (ausgenommen die Amiware)?


Mit 183/~83 T-Shirt L, aber den L Rahmen hier koennte ich mit dem 47er Sitzrohr nicht mit 150er Stuetze fahren. M wuerde gerade so noch gehen.
Warum muessen die Sitzrohre eigentlich immer derartig lang sein im Zeitalter der Variostuetze?


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. Januar 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Mit 183/~83 T-Shirt L, aber den L Rahmen hier koennte ich mit dem 47er Sitzrohr nicht mit 150er Stuetze fahren. M wuerde gerade so noch gehen.
> Warum muessen die Sitzrohre eigentlich immer derartig lang sein im Zeitalter der Variostuetze?



Bei identischer Größe bin ich den "M" Rahmen mit einer 200er Moveloc gefahren und es ging sich knapp aus. D.h. das 47er Sitzrohr würde auch mit einer 150mm Variostütze funktionieren. Rein von den Maßen ging ich auch erst von einem ewig langm Sitzrohr aus, war dann überrascht wie viel Platz noch ist.

Ich würde mir eher bei der Länge sorgen machen. Ich empfand den "M" Rahmen mit 50mm Vorbau als ausreichend - hätte aber auch gerne zum Vergleich den "L" Rahmen probiert. Mit den neu vorgeschlagenen Maßen würde ich zu "M" tendieren - es aber denoch auf einen Versuch mit "L" ankommen lassen um es genau zu wissen.


----------



## beutelfuchs (29. Januar 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> D.h. das 47er Sitzrohr würde auch mit einer 150mm Variostütze funktionieren


Ich muss ziemlich tief sitzen, um wirklich Kraft im runden Tritt entwickeln zu koennen. Warum ist mir auch ein Raetsel. Wahrscheinlich, weil ich eher ueber den Mittelfuss trete, dicke Sitzbeinknochen habe und sonstige Streiche, die mir meine Anatomie vielleicht noch spielt. 44er Rohr ist das Maximum bei mir, damit es mit Sommerballerinas noch funktioniert.


----------



## coastalwolf (29. Januar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Was läuft gerade so?
> 
> ...



Ich würde weiterhin die alte Geo favorisieren. Und der Stack ist zumindest beim XL-Rahmen (nur dafür habe ich einen Vergleich) 15-20mm zu hoch. Mit 615 od. 620mm bleibt doch genügend Abstimmungsspielraum. 10-15mm Spacer. 5-35mm Rise beim Lenker.

Apropos Tellerrand: 170mm sind ein Witz beim Canyon. Das geht in Richtung Liteville 301 XXL für 2,10m-Hünen.


----------



## ONE78 (29. Januar 2015)

Naja, ich finde die neue geo vom L für meine 193 ganz gut passend, da kann das xl eben auch für 2m+ ausgelegt sein.


----------



## coastalwolf (30. Januar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde die neue geo vom L für meine 193 ganz gut passend, da kann das xl eben auch für 2m+ ausgelegt sein.



Na ja  Sehe ich mit 191cm und 93cm SL genauso. Bloß dann ist XL ein Nischenprodukt. Und eigentlich sollen beim ICB immer zwei Größen passen. Mit XL verdient Alutech bei der neuen Geotabelle keinen Cent


----------



## foreigner (30. Januar 2015)




----------



## ONE78 (30. Januar 2015)

Es gibt sicher auch menschen in unserer größe, die eher zum xl greifen würden. Ich würde auch gern mal ne probefahrt machen und L und XL vergleichen, evtl passt mir ja das xl auch besser. Ich könnte auf jeden fall mal son superkurzen vorbau fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (30. Januar 2015)

Für die >2m-Hühnen ist übrigens das Sitzrohr beim XL mit 495mm viel zu kurz. Irgendwie schade, dass hier nur M- und max. L-Fahrer am Projekt arbeiten. Dadurch sind der Bedürfnisse am oberen Ende der Rahmengrößen nicht mit ausreichend Praxiserfahrung vertreten. Wie gesagt. Mit dem neuen Vorschlag wird XL zum Ladenhüter.


----------



## foreigner (30. Januar 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Für die >2m-Hühnen ist übrigens das Sitzrohr beim XL mit 495mm viel zu kurz. Irgendwie schade, dass hier nur M- und max. L-Fahrer am Projekt arbeiten. Dadurch sind der Bedürfnisse am oberen Ende der Rahmengrößen nicht mit ausreichend Praxiserfahrung vertreten. Wie gesagt. Mit dem neuen Vorschlag wird XL zum Ladenhüter.


Dann halt 10mm mehr. Man könnte die Größenverteilung mit 5 Größen sehr viel schöner machen, wenn dieser recht sinnlose XS Rahmen nicht wäre. Ich frag mich ernsthaft für wen der passen soll. Kinder?
Die meisten Fahrer mit knappen 170 werden den m Rahmen noch bevorzugen. Da würde ich eher drüber nachdenken das Sitzrohr nochmal leicht zu kürzen. Der S Rahmen passt dann wirklich auch für kleine Fahrer. Ab 1,55 sollte kein Problem sein. Auch hier wäre eher über die Sitzrohrlänge nachzudenken. Dann könnte man die größeren Rahmen passender Staffeln.
Ich mach nachher nochmal ein Vorschlag.


----------



## ONE78 (30. Januar 2015)

xs ist imho genau für kinder/jugendliche/kleinwüchsige. und davon gibts bestimmt mehr als >2m leute...
weil kleiner 1,55 waren wir alle mal!


----------



## SebT-Rex (30. Januar 2015)

der XS ist aus der Größenerhebung geboren worden! Ausserdem habe ich intern gesagt, das ich den Rahmen auch von Seiten supurb finanzieren würde-> Jugendliche und kleine Menschen wollen auch Trails fahren.


----------



## beutelfuchs (30. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ernsthaft für wen der passen soll. Kinder?


Meine Frau ist 1.62, was fuer's weibliche Geschlecht sicher nicht kleinwuechsig ist. Derzeit muss sie ein sackschweres XS mit sogar nur 38cm Reach fahren, worauf sie 1a sitzt. 1cm mehr kann man sicherlich noch ueber den Vorbau ausgleichen, aber weiter aufwaerts wird's zur Streckbank.
Die Rumpflaenge ist zur Auswahl der Rahmenlange aber eh ueberschaetzt. Bei gleicher Laenge kann eine unterschiedliche Beweglichkeit von Huefte und Oberkoerper loecker mehrere Zentimeter Reach ausmachen. Ich hoffe das beantwortet deine Frage.



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Jugendliche und kleine Menschen wollen auch Trails fahren.


Wir arbeiten bisweilen noch an der Transition von muessen zu wollen. Ein spritziges Trailbike in passender Groesse koennte dabei sicher helfen


----------



## Kharne (30. Januar 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> der XS ist aus der Größenerhebung geboren worden! Ausserdem habe ich intern gesagt, das ich den Rahmen auch von Seiten supurb finanzieren würde-> Jugendliche und kleine Menschen wollen auch Trails fahren.



Vielleicht könntest du das XS ja unter Supurb Flagge verkaufen?


----------



## SebT-Rex (30. Januar 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Vielleicht könntest du das XS ja unter Supurb Flagge verkaufen?


das wäre der Plan, dann halt mit entsprechend geänderter Austtattung, eigenem Fahrwerks Setup usw...


----------



## Kharne (30. Januar 2015)

Dann plan schonmal den CustomTune, denn Standart RS L/L ist bei dem Übersetzungsverhältnis unter 60-65 Kilo grenzwertig.


----------



## SebT-Rex (30. Januar 2015)

nene Gabel und Dämpfer würden einen eigenen Tune bekommen, haben wir für die Fanes XS ja auch gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (30. Januar 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> der XS ist aus der Größenerhebung geboren worden! Ausserdem habe ich intern gesagt, das ich den Rahmen auch von Seiten supurb finanzieren würde-> Jugendliche und kleine Menschen wollen auch Trails fahren.


Das heißt aber genau genommen, dass Alutech beim ICB eigentlich eine Rahmengröße weniger anbieten will als bei Fanes oder Teibun. Da gibt´s auch 5 aber ohne eine solche extrem kleine Größe. Ist klar, dass bei denen die Staffelung dann leichter fällt, bzw. eine passende Größe zu finden.
Also ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, dass mir für meine Größe die abgestimmten Größen besser gefallen, als der Geo
vorschlag, auch wenn ich den von der Sitzrohrlänge noch nichtmal ideal fand.
Über andere Größen lässt sich immer schwer was sagen, aber mein Eindruck auch was kleine Größen angeht (auch meine Freundin fährt MTB, ist aber immerhin gut 1,70m) ist ein ganz anderer.


----------



## Kharne (30. Januar 2015)

Der Herr Projektmanager soll sich mal nicht ins Hemd pissen, wenn das Rad funky sein soll dann müssen wir nen Hinterbau ala Polygon nehmen


----------



## Plumpssack (30. Januar 2015)

Hab das mit der Geo gerade erst gesehen:
Mir würde das L mit 184cm bei 92cm Schrittlänge wohl auch am ehesten zusagen. Ich konnte letztens ein Mondraker Foxy mit 500mm Reach fahren, das hat sich bergab(wirklich bergab!) von der Geometrie her garnicht so falsch angefühlt, allerdings fand ich die Geometrie für ein 140mm Bike zu heftig, damit wollte man fast immer schneller fahren, als es das Fahrwerk hergibt.
Von daher würde ich für mich sagen, dass mir 460-470mm Reach mit einem 30-40mm Vorbau am ehesten zusagen würden.
Die Steuerrohre finde ich bei L und XL allerdings auch ein wenig lang geraten, erstens sieht mehr als 120-130 bei so kurzen Sitzrohren doof aus, zweitens wollen einige, gerade bei einer 150mm Gabel, bestimmt auch tiefer ohne einen Flatbar verbauen zu müssen.

Edit: Achja, bei den Testbikes hat mir das Sram Bike in L mit dem Stylo? Vorbau von der Sitzposition her soweit ich mich erinnern kann sehr gut gefallen. Lässt sich noch herausfinden wie lang der Vorbau war?


----------



## BigVolker (1. Februar 2015)

Sorry wenn ich mit offtopic Zeug reingrätsche: war die Namensfrage eigentlich komplett-100%ig-läuft-bei-dir-mäßig schon durch und entschieden? DENN ich habe beim Lesen des ultimativen Sachs Fahrrad Atlas (mit Fitness-Tipps!) nen fancy Namen aufgeschnappt, den der damalige Hipster und Babbo Karl von Drais gebrained hat: *Velozi..* es kommt gleich *...ped* - *Veloziped*. Man crafted daraus dann das zeitkompatible "Velocipod" und verbindet es mit dem Absatzmultiplikatorpräfix I: ... _*I Velocipod*_ ... wird als epic cashcow in die Geschichte des crowdsourcing eingehen. ...hah ich kann das Geld förmlich riechen ...

...ich bin raus!

P.S. Rache für *Waldmeister*


----------



## nuts (2. Februar 2015)

BigVolker schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich mit offtopic Zeug reingrätsche: war die Namensfrage eigentlich komplett-100%ig-läuft-bei-dir-mäßig schon durch und entschieden? DENN ich habe beim Lesen des ultimativen Sachs Fahrrad Atlas (mit Fitness-Tipps!) nen fancy Namen aufgeschnappt, den der damalige Hipster und Babbo Karl von Drais gebrained hat: *Velozi..* es kommt gleich *...ped* - *Veloziped*. Man crafted daraus dann das zeitkompatible "Velocipod" und verbindet es mit dem Absatzmultiplikatorpräfix I: ... _*I Velocipod*_ ... wird als epic cashcow in die Geschichte des crowdsourcing eingehen. ...hah ich kann das Geld förmlich riechen ...
> 
> ...ich bin raus!
> 
> P.S. Rache für *Waldmeister*



Musste gerade ernsthaft schmunzeln... aber trotzdem: Nein. (Bezieht sich sowohl auf den iVelocipod als auch auf die Frage, ob der Name endgültig entschieden ist... bin ja nach wie vor für "Bosco")


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. Februar 2015)

Velocipod fände ich cool 

Aber bitte ohne das unsägliche "i" als Präfix. Sonst wird impliziert, dass wir unser Bike zu überteuerten Preisen an Nerds und Angeber verschachern wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (2. Februar 2015)

Nicht, dass das ICB eine Vertriebssperre per einstweiliger Verfügung bekommt wie gewisse Smartphones, die gewissen anderen Smartphones zu ähnlich sahen.
"Apple verhindert Auslieferung von Mountainbikes - Zehntausende warten verzweifelt auf das neue iCB"


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. Februar 2015)

Stimmt... die haben bestimmt ein Patent auf abgerundete Reifen


----------



## nuts (3. Februar 2015)

Also, Nebenzimmer ist fortan wieder Nebenzimmer. 

Lagerung wird im Lager-Thread besprochen


----------



## slowbeat (3. Februar 2015)

Packst Du dann auch die restlichen Lagerungssachen aus diesem Thread drüben rein?
Dort sieht es etwas zerrupft aus.


----------



## Fury (4. Februar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Also, Nebenzimmer ist fortan wieder Nebenzimmer.
> 
> Lagerung wird im Lager-Thread besprochen


während hier noch diskutiert wird, gibts die Feile woanders schon... 
http://cdn.mos.bikeradar.imdserve.com/images/news/2015/01/30/1422634055601-1fq9185gnwmdm-700-80.jpg


----------



## ONE78 (4. Februar 2015)

Aber nicht in der federwegsklasse...


----------



## Fury (4. Februar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Aber nicht in der federwegsklasse...


Ah, 140/140 oder 140/150 beim RS ist eine andere Klasse wie hier 130/130 oder 130/140 oder 130/150. Again what learned!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Februar 2015)

Die Drehpunktlage von Orange wurde hier auch diskutiert und als nicht gut genug verworfen.


----------



## Fury (4. Februar 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die Drehpunktlage von Orange wurde hier auch diskutiert und als nicht gut genug verworfen.


weiß ich doch...
trotzdem sind die Geodaten sehr ähnlich. Da wäre ja irgendwann mal ein Vergleichstest interessant. Die Orange Fuhre ist ganz schön lang! Der M Radstand ist so wie bei unserem hier der L. (im Vergleich zu der von foreigner geposteten Tabelle)


----------



## -N0bodY- (4. Februar 2015)

Also meiner Meinung nach gibt es den Hobel der hier entworfen wird schon seit ein paar Jahren, nennt sich Corsair Marque. ;-)  Ok, hat natürlich auch ne Geo wie vor ein paar Jahren üblich.  Just my 2 Cent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (4. Februar 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> Ah, 140/140 oder 140/150 beim RS ist eine andere Klasse wie hier 130/130 oder 130/140 oder 130/150. Again what learned!


eben 140mm sind nicht 130mm! verstehste den 

drehpunktlage und die damit verbunden nicht progressive kennlinie des hinterbaus sind eben alles gute gründe sich das orange schlechtzureden. sonst müsste ich mir ja eins kaufen...


----------



## Fury (4. Februar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> ...
> drehpunktlage und die damit verbunden nicht progressive kennlinie des hinterbaus sind eben alles gute gründe sich das orange schlechtzureden. sonst müsste ich mir ja eins kaufen...


 wir verstehen uns...


----------



## Muellbeutel (10. Februar 2015)

Aus Finnland kommt ein nettes ähnliches Konzept. Die Geo ist noch etwas "extremer", zmd lang (450er Kettenstrebe), flach und Drehpunkt um das Tretlager.
Eine Mischung aus "Laki" mit 140mm und "Polku" mit 125mm Hinterbau. Jeweils mit dickerer Gabel.
http://www.pole.fi/

Auf Pinkbike wurde gerade das Enduro vorgestellt, mit den Gedankengängen um Geo und Hinterbau.
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/pole-rinne-yla-review-2015.html


----------



## Kharne (10. Februar 2015)

450er Kettenstrebe hat nix mehr mit verspielt zu tun. Und ein Drehpunkt ums Innenlager bedeutet immer (nahezu) 0 Antisquat, zu gut deutsch: Es wippt schön.


----------



## H.B.O (10. Februar 2015)

die "pole" bikes find ich richtig gut-man sieht dass der chef industriedesigner ist. (trotzdem wurde der Flaschenhalter nicht vergessen ).

hinterbaulänge ist ein bisschen übertrieben und das mit dem antisquat seh ich anders, trotzdem ganz klar in den top 3 der bikes die ich gerne mal probieren würde


----------



## Muellbeutel (10. Februar 2015)

das enduro soll manualen wie ein Dirtbike. Ich weiß, 0 Anti-squat ist nicht forenkonform. Pinkbike scheint der Hinterbau dennoch zu taugen, die lange Geo (als racebike) ebenso.

Geht nur um die Tatsache, dass ein Aluminum Eingelenker nichtnur von verrückten Engländern gefahren, sondern von finnischen Ingenieuren und Herrn Matti Lehikoinen neu erfunden und bei pinkbike überzeugen kann.

Die Geo möchte ich nicht auf das ICB übertragen! Ich fahre ein Morpheus Loki - kompakt, verspielt, spaßig. So soll und darf das ICB ruhig werden.


----------



## H.B.O (10. Februar 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> 450er Kettenstrebe hat nix mehr mit verspielt zu tun. Und ein Drehpunkt ums Innenlager bedeutet immer (nahezu) 0 Antisquat, zu gut deutsch: Es wippt schön.



zu pauschal um richtig zu sein. ja antisquat hat es keinen trotzdem ist das konzept vom ausgangspunkt ähnlich: simpel, leicht, tief, schnell


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Februar 2015)

Wer sowas schreibt, egal ob Ingenieur oder (Fach-)Redakteur sollte seinen Job überdenken:
_
The 'Pole-Link' is not a new idea by any means, but it's a lesser explored avenue when it comes to suspension design due to the dreaded, inefficient pedal-bob demon, although it does offer many advantages from an engineer's point of view - the suspension is completely isolated from any drivetrain forces, creating a more active and supple suspension. Where many bikes currently are designed with some degree of anti-squat in order to prevent the suspension from compressing during pedalling efforts, the Rinne Ylä suspension configuration means that the chain has no influence, either positive or negative, on the suspension._

Vielleicht ist Sozialpädagogik die bessere Richtung... da kann man mit der Physik mal drüber reden, ob es nicht vielleicht doch klappt 

Unglaublich, dass sowas für bare Münze verkauft wird!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wer sowas schreibt, egal ob Ingenieur oder (Fach-)Redakteur sollte seinen Job überdenken:
> _
> The 'Pole-Link' is not a new idea by any means, but it's a lesser explored avenue when it comes to suspension design due to the dreaded, inefficient pedal-bob demon, although it does offer many advantages from an engineer's point of view - the suspension is completely isolated from any drivetrain forces, creating a more active and supple suspension. Where many bikes currently are designed with some degree of anti-squat in order to prevent the suspension from compressing during pedalling efforts, the Rinne Ylä suspension configuration means that the chain has no influence, either positive or negative, on the suspension._
> 
> ...



Kannst du das mal grob übersetzen. Meine Fähigkeiten reichen dazu net so ganz 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (10. Februar 2015)

hat nicht wheeler vor einigen jahren schonmal ein derartiges konzept verfolgt und eine bruchlandung hingelegt?
kein anti squat heißt ja, dass zwingend eine dämpferplattform oder eine hohe lsc notwendig ist, um wipptendenzen zu minimieren. ob dass zu einem wirklich sensiblen fahrwerk führt??? und ohne plattform versinkts ja im federweg. hohe drehpunkte bringen ja auch vorteile in der raderhebungskurve. das rad kann nach hinten oben ausweichen, wohingegen beim konzentrischen drehpunkt kaum bewegung nach hinten möglich ist. in summe wohl kein so durchdachtes bikefahrwerk.


----------



## H.B.O (10. Februar 2015)

@Stefan.Stark: was nervt dich daran ? hab da schon schlimmeres gelesen. dass irgendetwas komplett isoliert wird darf man halt nicht glauben - wurde bei horst bikes aber über jahrzehnte so vermarktet. bei antisquat über 100% ist meiner meinung nach bei groben uphills schon bockiges hardtailfeeling spürbar 

hust, neues demo, hust


----------



## bartos0815 (10. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> _means that the chain has no influence, either positive or negative, on the suspension._


das stimmt so auch nicht. der kettenzug hat sehrwohl einfluß auf das fahrwerk. in dem fall kompromiert der kettenzug den dämpfer, da der drehpunkt so tief anliegt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Februar 2015)

Ich sehe da auf den ersten Blick einige Lösungen die wir schnell verworfen oder von vorn herein ausgeschlossen haben. Da wäre zum einen der Drehpunkt der bisher nur bei Slopestylebikes eingesetzt wurde um Singlespeed fahren zu könne. Zum einen ist die Kinematik eher naja, zum anderen dürfte der Lageraufbau von diversen Pakageproblemen beeinflusst sein.
Dann das durchbrochene Sitzrohr für den Dämpfer. Und warum muss das Sitzrohr so weit vor verlegt werden wenn schon 450er Sitzstreben dran sind?
Das sieht für mich eher so aus als hätte ein Industriedesigner(das Gegenstück zum Architekten) einfach mal alles etwas anders machen wollen...

Ich hätte einen Prospekt davon auf jeden Fall schnell bei Seite gelegt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Februar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal grob übersetzen. Meine Fähigkeiten reichen dazu net so ganz
> 
> G.



Diese Kernaussage ist, dass das Federungssystem komplett von den Antriebskröften entkoppelt ist und die Kette weder positiven noch negativen Einfluss auf den Hinterbau hat.
GENAU DAS IST BEI DIESER KONFIGURATION NICHT DER FALL!!! Das Drehmoment vom Kettenzug um den Drehpunkt ist sogar verdammt hoch im Vergleich zu so ziemlich allen anderen System...

Noch cooler ist die Aussage weiter unten, dass Antisquat weniger effizient wäre, weil Energie dafür aufgewendet wird den Körper (Schwerpunkt) auf der Höhe zu halten. Energie wird verbrannt, wenn die Dämpfung bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung Wärme erzeugen darf...


----------



## H.B.O (10. Februar 2015)

Drehpunkt: neues demo
Kinematik: sehr verwandt zum icb 2.0 leicht progressiv, gibts nix zu meckern
Lager: hab ich keine ahnung
durchbrochenes sitzrohr: hätte ich genauso gemacht, ist nochmal simpler als die Dämpferverlängerung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (10. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Diese Kernaussage ist, dass das Federungssystem komplett von den Antriebskröften entkoppelt ist und die Kette weder positiven noch negativen Einfluss auf den Hinterbau hat.
> GENAU DAS IST BEI DIESER KONFIGURATION NICHT DER FALL!!! Das Drehmoment vom Kettenzug um den Drehpunkt ist sogar verdammt hoch im Vergleich zu so ziemlich allen anderen System...
> 
> Noch cooler ist die Aussage weiter unten, dass Antisquat weniger effizient wäre, weil Energie dafür aufgewendet wird den Körper (Schwerpunkt) auf der Höhe zu halten. Energie wird verbrannt, wenn die Dämpfung bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung Wärme erzeugen darf...



linkage sagt antisquat bis -216% ja da tut sich was


----------



## bartos0815 (10. Februar 2015)

wenn dieses system so toll funktionieren würde, wären so ziemlich alle suspensiondesigner auf dem holzweg mit ihren entwicklungen...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Februar 2015)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Drehpunkt: neues demo
> Kinematik: sehr verwandt zum icb 2.0 leicht progressiv, gibts nix zu meckern
> Lager: hab ich keine ahnung
> durchbrochenes sitzrohr: hätte ich genauso gemacht, ist nochmal simpler als die Dämpferverlängerung


Ja, neues Demo. Reines DH-Bike, da passt dann das Fazit des Artikels zu den ich mal als "geht Bergab wie die Hölle und man kommt schon Bergauf" deuten würde. 
War aber nicht Zielsetzung des ICB. Das soll in der Ebene gehen wie Hölle und Bergab noch gut was können. 
Hab grad kein Linkage zur Hand, kannst mal zwei Screens machen vom ICB 2.0 und dem Finneneisen? Dass die sehr verwand sind, mal davon ab das beides Eingelenker sind halte ich mal für eine geher gewagte These. Sowohl Einbaulage des Dämpfers als auch seine Anlenkung sind schon deutlich anders. Bei der Einbaulage des Dämpfers wie im ICB 2.0 macht ein durchbrochenes Sitzrohr keinen Sinn, damit limitiert man dann jeden der die Sattelstütze weit einschieben muss oder will.


----------



## Muellbeutel (10. Februar 2015)

Ich würde es mal ausprobieren. (einfache) Eingelenker galten auch lange Zeit als "unfahrbar".
Die Frage ist ja auch, braucht man lockout/plattform bei entsprechendem Hinterbau, oder den neutralen Hinterbau wenn es auch lockout gibt.

Das ICB gibt es doch, um das vorherschende Marktangebot zu hinterfragen und zu umgehen. Da es nun die Poles schon gibt, müssen wir uns um einen Nachbau keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## H.B.O (10. Februar 2015)

bei dem pole brauchst nen float x mit fernbedienung keine frage, will ich auch nicht wegdiskutieren. trotzdem einige interessante ansätze, das mit der lagerung mal außen vor. dass das icb so werdem soll verlangt ja keiner ( zu spät, sicher so nicht gewollt etc.)


----------



## bartos0815 (10. Februar 2015)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Ich würde es mal ausprobieren. (einfache) Eingelenker galten auch lange Zeit als "unfahrbar".
> Die Frage ist ja auch, braucht man lockout/plattform bei entsprechendem Hinterbau, oder den neutralen Hinterbau wenn es auch lockout gibt.


beim pole hinterbau wirst die plattform zwingend brauchen. lockout ist nett aber im echten gelände eh unbrauchbar. bei anderen konzepten kannst auf die plattform verzichten. ein offener dämpfer liefert halt mehr leistung als ein plattformgedämpfter oder gelockter....


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Diese Kernaussage ist, dass das Federungssystem komplett von den Antriebskröften entkoppelt ist und die Kette weder positiven noch negativen Einfluss auf den Hinterbau hat.
> GENAU DAS IST BEI DIESER KONFIGURATION NICHT DER FALL!!! Das Drehmoment vom Kettenzug um den Drehpunkt ist sogar verdammt hoch im Vergleich zu so ziemlich allen anderen System...
> 
> Noch cooler ist die Aussage weiter unten, dass Antisquat weniger effizient wäre, weil Energie dafür aufgewendet wird den Körper (Schwerpunkt) auf der Höhe zu halten. Energie wird verbrannt, wenn die Dämpfung bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung Wärme erzeugen darf...



Danke. Stimmt, ist selbst ohne viel nachzudenken falsch.

G.


----------



## foreigner (10. Februar 2015)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Drehpunkt: neues demo
> Kinematik: sehr verwandt zum icb 2.0 leicht progressiv, gibts nix zu meckern
> Lager: hab ich keine ahnung
> durchbrochenes sitzrohr: hätte ich genauso gemacht, ist nochmal simpler als die Dämpferverlängerung



Das neue Demo ist auch keine Eingelenker! Es hat einen Horst Link und was für einen. Weiter runter gezogen ist der bei quasi keinem anderen Bike. Das gleicht die Drehpunktslage teilweise auch aus. Zum andern funktioniert das Demo auch am besten mit kleinen Kettenblättern. Wird ja auch in Serie nur ein 32-34er verkauft, passend zur kleinen Kassette mit 10er, bzw. 9er Ritzel. Insofern passt da zum Konzept.  Außerdem ist das Demo auch unter DH-Bikes bei weitem nicht das beste was Antriebseffizients angeht.

Mit der Kiste hier ist das aber dennoch nicht vergleichbar, die ist eine Katastrophe beim Antrieb. Selbst wenn du mal einen 10cm Slopestyler mit dem System probierst, wirst du bemerken, wie das Ding schaukelt, selsbst straff abgestimmt. Das geht echt nur superhard als Notfallfederweg und sonst Hardtailfeeling, also komplett ohne Negativ-federweg gefahren.
Progression ist ähnlich, allerdings mussten wir dafür nicht unser Sitzrohr durchbrechen und können auch bei kurzen Sitzrohren die Stützen noch voll versenken. Das wird sogar bei Tele-stützen sonst nämlich nichts.


----------



## H.B.O (10. Februar 2015)

zum antisquat hab ich gesagt, dass: 1. ich das anders sehe als die pole entwickler und 2. der bis zu -216% beträgt es sich also ordentlich was tut, inwieweit man das durch platform kompensieren kann, würde ich gerne probieren. gefühlt ist antisquat über 100% mist im gelände bergauf.

durchgehendes sattelrohr ist FÜR MICH deutlich unwichtiger als der flaschenhalter und nix auf das man groß stolz sein kann


----------



## Kharne (10. Februar 2015)

Über 100% bedeutet ja auch, dass der Kettenzug den Hinterbau aus dem Sag rauszieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (10. Februar 2015)

jup, ist aber schnell passiert wenn ein bike z.b. 100 % bei einem 32er blatt hat und man dann ein 30er montiert. -wollte nur sagen alles hat seine grenzen


----------



## foreigner (10. Februar 2015)

Verallgemeinern würde ich das auch nicht. Es gibt durchaus bikes bei denen auch etwas über 100% gut funktioniert, auch bergauf. Evil Uprising mit 1x11 und nicht zu kleinem Blatt beispielsweise, oder sehr gut auch das Orbea Rallon. Und die Bikes wippen tendenziell sogar noch weniger, weil das leichte "herausziehen" der stampfenden Tretbewegung entgegen wirkt. Ein gewisses Feedback beim Überfahren gibt es zwar in den Pedalen, aber ich würde keinesfalls sagen, dass das dann schlechter ist bergauf. Ist reine Geschmack-Sache. Ich mag das sogar sehr und finde man kann damit technische Auffahrten deutlich besser meistern, weil man mehr Gefühl hat, was passiert und so die Kraft dosierter auf den Boden bekommt oder sogar durch einen gewissen Druck den das herausziehen bedingt auch Traktion generiert wird. Finde so manches Bike mit deutlich unter 100% (gerade Mehrgelenker) oft etwas gefühllos und Tod bergauf.
Im Bereich von rund 85-120% arbeiten die Räder gut und es ist wirklich eher eine Philosophie-Frage was man bevorzugt.


----------



## H.B.O (10. Februar 2015)

weniger wippen glaube ich da auch zu merken, aber irgendwie meine ich da so ein wenig bockiges hardtailfeeling mit weniger traktion zu spüren. mein jetziges hat so ca 120% (je nach gang) das vorherige so ca 85%. vielleicht wirklich geschmackssache. einen positiven nebeneffekt hat so viel antisquat schon, man schlägt die kurbeln trotz niedrigem tretlager selten an.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Februar 2015)

Hat ein hoher Antisquat Wert bei höheren Gängen überhaupt noch einen großen Effekt? Ich mein zieht man mit der größeren Übersetzung den Hinterbau dann hohem AS-Wert noch spürbar aus dem Negativfederweg?

Die Überlegung beschäftigt mich derzeit schon, da ja einige Hinterbauten bei kleinen Kettenblättern auf den kleineren Ritzeln sehr hohe AS-Werte entwickeln...


----------



## Kharne (10. Februar 2015)

Gegenfrage: Will ich ein Fully fahren, dass auf nem 44er Blatt noch >100% Antisqat bringt? Wie schaukelt denn dann bitte der Hinterbau auf´m 22er oder 32er?


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mich jetzt eher für kleines Kettenblatt und kleines Ritzel interessiert. Also zB 26er bzw 28er Kettenblatt bei 1x11.


----------



## nuts (12. Februar 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt eher für kleines Kettenblatt und kleines Ritzel interessiert. Also zB 26er bzw 28er Kettenblatt bei 1x11.



Also damit ich es richtig verstehe: höherer Gang bedeutet für Dich z.B. 28-42, und die Frage ist, ob man damit _noch _den Hinterbau aus dem Sag zieht?


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Februar 2015)

Vorne 28 hinten zB 18

Der antisquat wert ist hier ja bei vielen Hinterbauten oft bei um die 150% und ich frage inwieweit sich das negativ auswirkt.


----------



## RedSKull (13. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Verallgemeinern würde ich das auch nicht. Es gibt durchaus bikes bei denen auch etwas über 100% gut funktioniert, auch bergauf. Evil Uprising mit 1x11 und nicht zu kleinem Blatt beispielsweise, oder sehr gut auch das Orbea Rallon. Und die Bikes wippen tendenziell sogar noch weniger, weil das leichte "herausziehen" der stampfenden Tretbewegung entgegen wirkt. Ein gewisses Feedback beim Überfahren gibt es zwar in den Pedalen, aber ich würde keinesfalls sagen, dass das dann schlechter ist bergauf. Ist reine Geschmack-Sache. Ich mag das sogar sehr und finde man kann damit technische Auffahrten deutlich besser meistern, weil man mehr Gefühl hat, was passiert und so die Kraft dosierter auf den Boden bekommt oder sogar durch einen gewissen Druck den das herausziehen bedingt auch Traktion generiert wird. Finde so manches Bike mit deutlich unter 100% (gerade Mehrgelenker) oft etwas gefühllos und Tod bergauf.
> Im Bereich von rund 85-120% arbeiten die Räder gut und es ist wirklich eher eine Philosophie-Frage was man bevorzugt.


 
Finde es auch relativ angenehm, wenn sich der Hinterbau durch Kettenzug aus dem Sag zieht / Gegendruck bietet.
Solche Bikes lassen sich gut beschleunigen und generieren viel Traktion am Hinterreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (13. Februar 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Vorne 28 hinten zB 18
> 
> Der antisquat wert ist hier ja bei vielen Hinterbauten oft bei um die 150% und ich frage inwieweit sich das negativ auswirkt.



Achso, jetzt. Ja, der Antisquat steigt dann, aber gleichzeitig sinkt ja das Drehmoment am Hinterrad und in der Regel auch an der Kurbel (ich trete bergauf (= in kleinen Gängen) die meiste Zeit kräftiger in die Pedale, als in der Ebene). Das heißt: Der Kettenzug wird in größeren Gängen weniger spürbar den Hinterbau aus dem Sag ziehen, einfach weil man nicht so sehr dran zieht. Aber bei einer sehr kräftigen Beschleunigung in einem größeren Gang spürt man das vermutlich leicht, was ich aber nicht als unangenehm empfinde.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Februar 2015)

Macht Sinn, vielen Dank für die Erklärung


----------



## foreigner (20. Februar 2015)

Die Konstruktion ist eigentlich gerade in den letzten Zügen. Wenn wirklich nochmal was an der Geo gedreht werden soll, diskutiert und abgestimmt, warum geht man das Thema nicht parallel an ?
Genauso Oberfläche und Design.
Oder ist´s so schön, wenn die Zeit ungenutzt verstreicht und der Trail-Bike-Trend verschlafen wurde, weil der Markt irgendwann auch wieder gesättigt ist ?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. Februar 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Für die >2m-Hühnen ist übrigens das Sitzrohr beim XL mit 495mm viel zu kurz. Irgendwie schade, dass hier nur M- und max. L-Fahrer am Projekt arbeiten. Dadurch sind der Bedürfnisse am oberen Ende der Rahmengrößen nicht mit ausreichend Praxiserfahrung vertreten. Wie gesagt. Mit dem neuen Vorschlag wird XL zum Ladenhüter.



Das sehe ich genauso....51cm war schon verdammt kurz !
Bei meinen 100cm Schrittlänge reicht keine Reverb oder LEV ohne über die Max-Markierung raus zu gehen !


----------



## RedSKull (20. Februar 2015)

Ja, 51cm funktionieren ja sogar gerade noch mit 150mm Kindshock Lev und meinen 87cm Schrittfreiheit.

edit: Also "gerade noch" in der anderen Richtung, im Sinne von lässt sich gerade noch tief genug einschieben.
Er muss sie ja dann noch 12cm ausziehen.
Da ist also noch Luft, wenn man nicht gerade eine 200mm Moveloc fahren will.


----------



## H.B.O (25. Februar 2015)

Nochmal ein gedanke zum namen. Ich fände "rally" ziemlich gut. Heißt "zusammenkommen" auf englisch. Zudem wollen wir ein straffes schnelles bike bauen, eben wie ein Rallye auto, darüber hinaus ist trails ballern auch nichts anderes als eine rallye -coole abschnitte mit verbindungsetappen.

ich glaube auch nicht dass da rocky mountain nur weil sie eine ..."rally edition" haben da ernsthaft was dagegen haben darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryptic. (25. Februar 2015)

Sauerkraut


----------



## veraono (25. April 2015)

@nuts ich hab gerade mein Schlaf-Shirt übergestreift, da lacht mich ein altbekannter Rahmen an und behauptet ich sei ein Bikedesigner.
Ich würde mir beim aktuellen ICB unbedingt ein Shirt wünschen, dass es käuflich zu erwerben gibt, und nur den Rahmen zeigt
(der Spruch beim letzten war mir einfach zu albern für den Alltag, was ich schade fand, weil sonst Farbe, Schnitt und natürlich der Rahmenaufdruck vom Shirt absolut hammergenial waren!!)
Bitte bitte 

Danke Danke


----------



## Affekopp (1. Mai 2015)

@nuts
Ich habe den Thread ja abgeschrieben, da kein Flaschenhalter verbaut werden sollte 

In einem deiner Posts vom März, hast du jedoch nochmals versucht eine Flasche ins Dreieck zu pressen! Es waren auch 0,3 Liter Mini Fläschen im Gespräch oder eine Halterung unterhalb des Rahmendreiecks in Diskussion. 

Ist die Idee noch aktuell? 

Für Viele wird es unverständlich bleiben, aber ein Rucksack ist für mich einfach keine Alternative. Bei mir hängt alles in minimalistischer und designverträglicher Ausführung am Rad. Und im Zweifel reicht auch eine 0,3 L. Variante für die 1,5 Std. Feierabendrunde.

Ich bin mittlerweile so begeistert von dem Rad, dem Design, der Ausrichtung, etc... also integriert irgendwie die montagemöglichkeit eines Halters und das Rad ist bestellt 

BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE


----------



## elkosie (1. Mai 2015)

stimme Affekopp voll zu. Die Möglichkeit einer Flaschenbefestigung wäre für mich sogar ein Kaufargument. Ich finde das Bike super und möchte es mir ernsthaft zulegen. Ein Flaschenhalter muss aber dran.


----------



## Affekopp (1. Mai 2015)

H.B.O schrieb:


> ... durchgehendes sattelrohr ist FÜR MICH deutlich unwichtiger als der flaschenhalter und nix auf das man groß stolz sein kann





elkosie schrieb:


> ... *Kaufargument*. Ich finde das Bike super und möchte es mir ernsthaft zulegen. Ein Flaschenhalter muss aber dran.



 dito... für mich *DAS* Kaufargument! Auch wenn das die "abfahrtsorientierte" Fraktion nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Ich bin definitiv ein Marathon, CC, Tourenfahrer, möchte jedoch mal ein Bike mit ordentlich Federweg das auch für eine 30KM Tour taugt! ... und dafür gehört einfach eine Trinkflasche ans Bike, wenn man wie Ich allergisch auf einen Rucksack reagiert! 

Also bitte nehmt euch dem Thema Flaschenhalter nochmal an. Und fangt nicht an darüber abzustimme, da werden die Tourenradler mit großer Sicherheit von der Abfahrer Fraktion übertrumpft.


----------



## hnx (1. Mai 2015)

So rein von den Dimension wird eine Flasche nur unters Unterrohr gehen, so wies bei Yeti(?) auch der Fall ist. Habe den Side Cage von Topeak und selbst da muss die Flasche noch leicht angewinkelt eingesetzt werden.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (1. Mai 2015)

Leute das Thema ist doch durch. Wenn ihr eine Flasche dran haben wollt überlegt euch halt Alternativen.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2015)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> Leute das Thema ist doch durch. Wenn ihr eine Flasche dran haben wollt überlegt euch halt Alternativen.



Das hier ist der Thread sich genau da drüber zu unterhalten was jetzt, nachdem das Rahmendesign fertig ist, noch möglich ist.

G.


----------



## Plumpssack (2. Mai 2015)

Bottlefix:





..funktioniert echt gut, würde ich mir aber auch nicht ans Rad bauen.
Mal im Ernst: ich selber fahre auch immer mit Rucksack, kenne allerdings einige die auch nie auf einen Flaschenhalter verzichten würden und die meinen das ernst. Vielleicht lässt sich ja nochmal über Löcher unterm Unterrohr wie bei Yeti nachdenken.
Scheint auch zu klappen.


----------



## elkosie (2. Mai 2015)

Wäre interessant zu erfahren was die Alutech Jungs zu dem Thema meinen. ich werde mir sicher nicht irgendwelche Halter dranschrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich mir das Alutech Portfolio so angucke sind Flaschenhalter tendenziell eher gering bewertet...


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Mai 2015)

Im Alutech Portfolio fehlen aber auch ganz dringend ein oder zwei Modelle für den AM/Trail-Bereich. Bislang gibt es ja nur einen Bleiklotz und >150mm FW.
Bei AM sind Flaschenhalter nunmal verbreitet, auch wenn die uncool sind. Nicht jeder schaukelt im vollen Ornat mit Trinkrucksack die schnelle Feierabendrunde auf den Hometrails, oder kehrt schon unterwegs auf ein Radler ein.


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Mai 2015)

Also mit einem Trinkschlauch für eine Flasche ist man doch genauso schnell fahrbereit wie nur mit einer Trinkflasche? Der Rucksack hat doc auch den schönen Nebeneffekt, dass man besser geschützt ist wenn es mal über den Lenker geht und das man eine Luftpumpe/Werkzeug/Ersatzteile dabei hat. Ich frage mich, wie die ganzen Flaschenhalterfahrer so unterwegs sind. Habt ihr dann einen Ersatzschlauch, Werkzeug und eine Pumpe ebenso am Rad montiert?


----------



## elkosie (3. Mai 2015)

stimme cx Fahrer voll zu. Für mich wie gesagt ein kaufentscheidendes Kriterium. Ich warte noch ein wenig ob es Feedback von den Alutech Jungs gibt. Ansonsten werde ich nicht bis nächste Saison auf das Bike warten sondern entweder das Propain Twoface oder das Bergamont Trailster 8.0 nehmen. Zielen auf das gleiche Einsatzgebiet ab und bieten einen Flaschenhalter.


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Mai 2015)

Transition Scout...


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Mai 2015)

Das mit dem Minirucksack und dem Werkzeug drin ist aber zumindest als Rückenprotektor eher untauglich.
Werkzeug Akku Pumpe usw. habe ich immer in einer Hüfttasche.

Flaschenhalter fände ich daher schon praktisch, aber ich habe eh keine Auswahl wenns 480 Reach und 640 Stack haben soll, da ist das ICB schon fast zu knapp (Scout, Spitfire, Propain sind eh zu klein):


----------



## Deleted 165741 (3. Mai 2015)

Flaschenhalter sin scho wichtig, find i au. I hab sogar mei pumpe mit dran. Zwar weniger hübsch aber praktisch. Genauso wie satteltasche. Dann muss nix in die trikottaschen ;-)
Wenns nicht kommt gibts ja immer noch nicolai helius tb ;-)


----------



## hnx (3. Mai 2015)

Gibt viel was für die Flasche im Halter spricht und in eine 2,5l Hüfttasche passt locker eine vollwertige 1. Hilfe Austattung plus Werkzeug mit Zubehör. Lasse ich die Pinzette und zusätzliche Wundpäckchen weg, dann passt auch die Regenjacke dazu. Bis auf die Menge an Getränken durchaus alles was ich auch im alpinen Bereich nutzen würde.


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Mai 2015)

Also bevor ich mir so ne Hüfttasche ranschnalle da nehm ich doch gleich einen Rucksack? Hab einen 16 L Rucksack und ich kann mir zum biken auch nichts anderes Vorstellen... 2 L Flasche, Schlauch, Werkzeug, Dämpferpumpe, Luftpumpe, diverse Kleinteile, Riegel und evtl Regenjacke. Die 16 L reichen da gerade so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drobbel (3. Mai 2015)

Gibt es ordentliche Flaschenhalter, die nur mit Schellen und ohne Bohrungen auskommen und auch da bleiben, wo sie sollen?


----------



## veraono (3. Mai 2015)

Ist doch einfach, an der Rahmen-Konstruktion wird sich wg. eines Flaschenhalters nix mehr ändern, wenn aber irgendwo zwei Schrauben unten im Unterrohr wären, würd's (mich persönlich zumindest) nicht stören.
Man hat ja hier ganz bewusst und basierend auf einer Mehrheitsentscheidung den Fokus auf das Konzept der Dämpfer-Anlenkung/Rahmenkonstruktion gelegt und einen Flaschenhalter ganz hinten angestellt, dementsprechend ist da mit Kompromissen zu rechnen.
Die Diskussion ist aber auch bestimmt die 10.e zu dem Thema.


----------



## -N0bodY- (3. Mai 2015)

drobbel schrieb:


> Gibt es ordentliche Flaschenhalter, die nur mit Schellen und ohne Bohrungen auskommen und auch da bleiben, wo sie sollen?



Panzertape und Kabelbinder sollten da behiflich sein.


----------



## Affekopp (3. Mai 2015)

Die neuen Flaschenhalterprototypen von "Fabric" wären doch eine Alternative fürs Unterrohr, und für alle anderen Alutech Bikes (als Option versteht sich ):





http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/05...-und-passender-nicht-flaschenhalter-prototyp/

Sind wir mal ehrlich. Normalerweise sieht ein Flachenhalter unter dem Unterrohr, ja eher bescheiden aus. Insbesondere wenn man mal ohne Flasche unterwegs ist. Aber mit dem System wären alle Probleme gelöst.

Vorrausgesetzt, das System funktioniert überhaupt bzw. auch über Kopf am Unterrohr. Dann bräuchte man nur zwei Bohrungen für die Flaschenhalteraufnahme am Unterrohr. Wäre eine schlichte Lösung!

@elkosie 
Danke für den Tipp mit dem TwoFace. Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Auch preislich insbesondere als Frameset sehr interessant. Passt eigentlich alles. Eine super Alternative.


----------



## SebT-Rex (5. Mai 2015)

elkosie schrieb:


> Wäre interessant zu erfahren was die Alutech Jungs zu dem Thema meinen. ich werde mir sicher nicht irgendwelche Halter dranschrauben.


 Musste erstmal googeln was ein Flaschenhalter ist, kannte ich gar nicht;-)
Also, generell: ich habe nichts gegen Flaschenhalter, wenn ich aber ein top Federungskonzept inkl Einbaulage des Dämpfers habe, werde ich das nicht zugunsten eines Flaschenhalters opfern. So ist der Stand in der aktuellen Produktpalette un auch beim ICB2.0. Im Mai kommen die Serienmuster, dann können wir gerne basteln und schauen was geht....


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Im Alutech Portfolio fehlen aber auch ganz dringend ein oder zwei Modelle für den AM/Trail-Bereich. Bislang gibt es ja nur einen Bleiklotz und >150mm FW.


 räusper Wann hast Du das letzte Mal ein Alutech gefahren?


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Mai 2015)

Bevor ich mich gemault hab, meine Fanes  - gibts etwa ein Trailbike von Alutech, hab ich was verpasst ?

mir würds reichen, wenn die XL Rahmen einen Flaschenhalter bekommen  - und ich will endlich wissen, wie das mit dem Sitzdom in echt ausschaut bei XL - bitte nicht so wie beim Transition Scout!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elkosie (5. Mai 2015)

Top Anlenkpunkt und super Federkonzept, alles gut. Allerdings schaffen das andere Hersteller auch mit Flaschenhalter. Wenn das nicht zu Alutech passt, auch gut. Versteh ich zwar nicht weil man deutlich die potentielle Käuferschicht reduziert, aber so sei es. Ich werde mich umorientieren und in Richtung Nicolai oder Propain gehen.


----------



## Piefke (5. Mai 2015)

Das Geheule wegen des fehlenden Flaschenhalters nervt langsam. Wer braucht denn so was? Es gibt Trinkrucksacke, die sind genau so schnell gefüllt wie eine Flasche und das Mundstück liegt nicht Dreckbeschuss.


----------



## veraono (5. Mai 2015)

elkosie schrieb:


> deutlich


Vielleicht überschätzt du den Effekt auf die potentielle Käuferschicht.


----------



## hnx (5. Mai 2015)

Piefke schrieb:


> Das Geheule wegen des fehlenden Flaschenhalters nervt langsam. Wer braucht denn so was? Es gibt Trinkrucksacke, die sind genau so schnell gefüllt wie eine Flasche und das Mundstück liegt nicht Dreckbeschuss.


Wer fährt schon Flaschen ohne Deckel. Außerdem will ich sehen, wie du deine Trinkblase so schnell reinigst wie ich meine Flasche, ab dem Moment wo ich die Flasche aus dem Halter nehme. Mag vielleicht ok sein, wenn man 2-3x die Woche fährt, aber täglich ists nichts und wenn ich dann auch mal ab und an was Süßes einfülle, dann ists mit der Hygiene in den Schläuchen schnell mau, wenn man die nicht richtig mit Bürste reinigt, regelmäßig ersetzt und im Eisfach lagert.
Der Flaschenhalter hat durchaus auch am MTB seine Daseinsberechtigung, wenn Alutech keinen verbaut ists auch ok, aber sie müssen halt damit rechnen, dass dies auch Personen ausschließt.


----------



## Kharne (5. Mai 2015)

Die Käuferschicht, die traditionell nen Flaschenhalter will ist traditionell die, die nie ein Versenderrad kaufen würde, dass mehr kostet als ein "vergleichbares" Cube 

Meine Deuter steht schonmal 2-3 Tage mit ollem Wasser rum. Ausgeschüttet, ausgeschwenkt, frisches rein, feddich. Mit so nem Schrottteil wie denen von Camelbak wird das natürlich was schwieriger


----------



## elkosie (5. Mai 2015)

ich würd es eher so sehen. die Käuferschicht die mit Trinkflasche fährt ist vielleicht die etwas ältere aber meist auch die monetär etwas besser aufgestellte. Cubes liegen mittlerweile leicht bei 3500.teurer sollte das icb wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## pezolived (5. Mai 2015)

Eingelenker doof!
Umwerfer doof!
Dämpferverlängerung doof!
Kein Flaschenhalter doof!
27,5" doof!
Design doof!

Alles doof!

doof doof doof doof doof!


----------



## waldbauernbub (5. Mai 2015)

Piefke schrieb:


> Das Geheule wegen des fehlenden Flaschenhalters nervt langsam. Wer braucht denn so was?


Stattgegeben. Aber wie immer ist das Geheule über das Geheule mindestens ebenso nervig. Vor allem deshalb, weil den Flaschenkindern hier seit jeher ganz subtil unterstellt wird, sie hätten entweder die Überfuhr total verpasst oder wären sowieso ein bisschen schwachsinnig. 

Können wir es dabei belassen ... dass es nach wie vor ... :räusper: ... Lebensentwürfe gibt, in denen die Verwendung eines mobilen Forschungs-Bakterienhochbehälters aka "Blase" keinen Platz hat. Zumindest nicht immer. Und dass das ICB trotzdem keinen Halter innerhalb des Rahmendreiecks haben wird. Und dass man seine Flasche dann halt irgendwie anders befördern wird müssen ...


----------



## veraono (5. Mai 2015)

elkosie schrieb:


> Trinkflasche fährt ist vielleicht die etwas ältere aber meist auch die monetär etwas besser aufgestellte.


Gewagte These.



waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Stattgegeben. Aber wie immer ist das Geheule über das Geheule mindestens ebenso nervig. Vor allem deshalb, weil den Flaschenkindern hier seit jeher ganz subtil unterstellt wird, sie hätten entweder die Überfuhr total verpasst oder wären sowieso ein bisschen schwachsinnig.
> 
> Können wir es dabei belassen ... dass es nach wie vor ... :räusper: ... Lebensentwürfe gibt, in denen die Verwendung eines mobilen Forschungs-Bakterienhochbehälters aka "Blase" keinen Platz hat. Zumindest nicht immer. Und dass das ICB trotzdem keinen Halter innerhalb des Rahmendreiecks haben wird. Und dass man seine Flasche dann halt irgendwie anders befördern wird müssen ...


Wie so oft hätte man es kaum schöner sagen können!
Wobei der Bakterienzucht-Zutzelnippel so mancher Trinkflasche sicher eine harte Konkurrenz darstellt.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (5. Mai 2015)

Ich bin mit meinem Zesty auch jahrelange ohne Trinkflaschenhalter gefahren. Ging auch da kam einfach die Flasche in die Trikottasche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (5. Mai 2015)

elkosie schrieb:


> ich würd es eher so sehen. die Käuferschicht die mit Trinkflasche fährt ist vielleicht die etwas ältere aber meist auch die monetär etwas besser aufgestellte. Cubes liegen mittlerweile leicht bei 3500.teurer sollte das icb wirklich nicht sein.


Du hast seine Aussage nicht verstanden. Das ICB wird Ausstattungs mäßig von der Preisleistung her ganz fest versprochen nicht mal im Ansatz mit Cube Rädern mithalten können. Dafür halten bspw die Stereo Rahmen aber auch häufig nicht wenn sie richtig benutzt werde (was sie meist nicht werden, womit wir wieder bei der anfänglich nicht verstandenen Aussage wären), die Kinematik ist beim Stereo für meinen Geschmack, sagen wir, unangenehm, genauso wie die Geometrie. Dazu kommt noch, dass sie zu den seelenlosesten Fahrrädern gehören die man kaufen kann.
Sprich: natürlich wird das ICB mehr kosten als ein "vergleichbares" Cube und das hat auch seine guten Gründe. Der durchschnittliche "ich hab jetzt einfach mal Lust auf Mountainbikes bekommen und kaufe mir das was mir angedreht wird" Kunde wird nichtmal wissen dass es das ICB gibt und das sind 90% der MTB Kunden. Denen ist es auch egal, ob sie noch zwei jeweils 0,5kg schwere Flaschen am Rad haben, die bei Bunnyhops etc mal rausfliegen können, weil sie nicht wissen, was ein Bunnyhop ist. Tut mir Leid, dass sich das jetzt so anhört als würde ich mich für elitär oderso halten, aber ich hab jetzt keine Lust gehabt das wieder vorsichtiger zu umschreiben.
Btw haette ich ueberhaupt kein Problem mit Löchern unterm Unterrohr Oder sonst wo. Ich hab nur nochmal versucht zu erjlaeren, weshalb der Flaschenhalter keine Prio hat. Rechtschreibung weil Smartföhn.


----------



## waldbauernbub (5. Mai 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Wobei der Bakterienzucht-Zutzelnippel so mancher Trinkflasche sicher eine harte Konkurrenz darstellt.


Frei nach Qualtinger: "Zutzelnippel gegen Schlutzschnorchel ... des ist Brutalität."


----------



## foreigner (5. Mai 2015)

Es ist doch echt langsam vollkommen lächerlich was hier so geschrieben wird.
1. Das ICB Rahmenkonzept (mit nicht in den Rahmen passender Trinkflasche) steht jetzt bald seit einem 3/4 Jahr. Ich kann es nachvollziehen, wenn man sich damals darüber aufgeregt hat, dass die Flasche nicht passt, wenn man sich die gewünscht hat. Aber dann ist auch mal irgendwann gut. Wer jetzt noch damit kommt will doch eh nur herumtrollen, vor allem, weil es genau die gleichen Leute sind, die sich vor einem 3/4 Jahr auch schon aufgeregt haben. Und ja, das nervt einfach nur noch und dafür hab ich auch keinerlei Verständnis mehr. Geht doch einfach Holz hacken, wenn der Tag scheiße war.

2. Andere Hersteller schaffen es genau eben nicht ein Bike zu bauen, das derart simpel (wartungsarm, mit wenig Lager und robust, ohne Dämpfer im Dreckbeschuß) ist und bei dem trotzdem Antriebs- und Bremsneutralität, sowie Progression passen. Schon gar nicht mit einer Trinkflasche. Das ist schlichtweg nicht möglich. Wem das wichtiger als eine Trinkflasche im Rahmen ist, der ist hier richtig. Die anderen sollen doch bitte einen der zahlreichen 4-Gelenker nehmen und werden Platz für ihre Nuckelflasche finden.

3. Es ist einfach nur falsch, was hier über Trinkblasen behauptet wird. Die muss man genauso putzen wie ne Flasche auch. Die ist auch nicht schwieriger zu reinigen. Es gibt sogar Blasen die man komplett öffnen kann. Die gehen besser zu reinigen als ne Flasche. Das Mundstück ist auch nicht anders zu reinigen als das Nuckelstück der Flasche (oft sind die Blasenmundstücke sogar besser zu reinigen und hygienischer) und den Schlauch spült man durch und geht ab und zu mal mit der Bürste durch (10s) und fertig. Ich fülle in meine Blase auch nicht nur Wasser, nutze die im Sommer täglich und hab die seit Jahren und die ist absolut sauber und nicht ansatzweise gammelig. Selbst wenn man die mal einen Tag liegen lässt passiert nichts. Ich weiß gar nicht wie die gammeln soll. Ich denke, das liegt dann eher an unhygienischen Leuten, die einmal die Woche daheim spülen. Anders geht´s doch gar nicht. Ich fahr jetzt seit bald 20 Jahren mit Blasen und hatte in der Zeit zwei und habe auch noch beide in einwandfreiem Zustand.


----------



## Plumpssack (5. Mai 2015)

achja und mal ganz unabhängig von der Diskussion zu diesem Rad hier, es wird ja auch ab und zu nach alternativen Flaschenhalterbefestigungsmöglichkeiten gefragt. Der Rixen und Kaul Bottle Fix funktioniert und hält wirklich gut. Ist halt nur nicht so schön wie Bohrungen für einen Halter, hält aber auch.


----------



## foreigner (5. Mai 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> achja und mal ganz unabhängig von der Diskussion zu diesem Rad hier, es wird ja auch ab und zu nach alternativen Flaschenhalterbefestigungsmöglichkeiten gefragt. Der Rixen und Kaul Bottle Fix funktioniert und hält wirklich gut. Ist halt nur nicht so schön wie Bohrungen für einen Halter, hält aber auch.



Bohrungen sind aber auch nicht schön, wenn man sie nicht braucht.


----------



## veraono (5. Mai 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Frei nach Qualtinger: "Zutzelnippel gegen Schlutzschnorchel ... des ist Brutalität."


  , so geht's dahin.
@nuts auch mit der Gefahr zu langweilen und vor der gewaltigen Diskussion über Zutzelnippelflaschen und Schlutzschnorchelblasen völlig in Bedeutungslosigkeit unterzugehen, wag ich nochmal die Frage nach T-Shirts


veraono schrieb:


> @nuts
> Ich würde mir beim aktuellen ICB unbedingt ein Shirt wünschen, dass es käuflich zu erwerben gibt, und nur den Rahmen zeigt
> (der Spruch beim letzten war mir einfach zu albern für den Alltag, was ich schade fand, weil sonst Farbe, Schnitt und natürlich der Rahmenaufdruck vom Shirt absolut hammergenial waren!!)
> Bitte bitte
> ...


----------



## pezolived (5. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Aber dann ist auch mal irgendwann gut.



Das ist der Punkt! 
Die Diskussion ist - wie so viele andere - längst durch und die Entscheidung ist getroffen, ob sie einem nun gefällt oder nicht. Hab eben mal dieses Unterforum nach "Flaschenhalter" durchsucht und die ältesten Funde stammen aus dem Mai 2014. Wenn wir darüber jetzt immer noch diskutieren würden, immer noch über Umwerfer streiten und um 2mm Kettenstrebenlänge hin oder her feilschen würden, wann bitte sollte denn das Rad dann irgendwann mal fertig werden? Das Boik wurde in einem demokratischen Prozeß so definiert, wie es jetzt nun mal aussieht, und zum demokratischen Prozeß gehört eben, daß man seine eigene Sicht der Dinge zwar einbringen kann, aber daß man keinen Anspruch darauf hat, daß die Allgemeinheit diese Sicht teilt und die gleichen Prioritäten setzt. Das ist nun mal das Internet-Community-Bike und keine mir auf den Leib geschneiderte Einzelanfertigung. Wenn ich die will: selbst dafür scheint sich ja eine Lösung anzubahnen (Portus).


----------



## Kharne (5. Mai 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Dafür halten bspw die Stereo Rahmen aber auch häufig nicht wenn sie richtig benutzt werde (was sie meist nicht werden, womit wir wieder bei der anfänglich nicht verstandenen Aussage wären), die Kinematik ist beim Stereo für meinen Geschmack, sagen wir, unangenehm, genauso wie die Geometrie. Dazu kommt noch, dass sie zu den seelenlosesten Fahrrädern gehören die man kaufen kann.



Man kann es ruhig beim Namen nennen: Beschissenen Fahrwerk in nem Zeitalter, in dem es ne Kunstform ist beschissene Fahrwerke zu bauen. Falscher Dämpfertune. Lager die reihenweise bei "ottonormalgebrauch" nach nem Jahr vollkommen fertig sind, Rahmen die bei artgerechter Haltung nicht lange leben. Ne Geo für die hinterletzten Sitzwerge (von L auf XL wächst der Reach um nen mm  ). Und der Hersteller lässt die Händler alles ausbaden. Nur bei gebrochenen Rahmen geht´s recht fix (unter 4 Wochen).


----------



## Plumpssack (5. Mai 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Man kann es ruhig beim Namen nennen: Beschissenen Fahrwerk in nem Zeitalter, in dem es ne Kunstform ist beschissene Fahrwerke zu bauen. Falscher Dämpfertune. Lager die reihenweise bei "ottonormalgebrauch" nach nem Jahr vollkommen fertig sind, Rahmen die bei artgerechter Haltung nicht lange leben. Ne Geo für die hinterletzten Sitzwerge (von L auf XL wächst der Reach um nen mm  ). Und der Hersteller lässt die Händler alles ausbaden. Nur bei gebrochenen Rahmen geht´s recht fix (unter 4 Wochen).


Du sprichst offensichtlich ebenfalls aus Erfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Affekopp (5. Mai 2015)

Ganz ruhig. Regt euch nicht so auf, das schlägt aufs Gemüt. 

Ich habe den Stein wieder ins Rollen gebracht und möchte es auch hiermit wieder beenden. Hintergrund war schlicht, da ich irgendwo im Forum entdeckt habe, das einer der Alutech Herren "doch" versucht hat eine Flasche unterzubringen. 

Designänderung, etc. pp. standen nie zur Disposition und wurden auch nie angesprochen. Wollte nur wissen, ob es nun halt doch irgendwie rein-/rangeht oder halt nicht. Mir häts gefallen und BASTA.   

Ein Punkt abgehackt  Jetzt könnt ihr eure Agressionen wieder voll und ganz auf "seelelose Cubes" richten


----------



## foreigner (6. Mai 2015)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig. Regt euch nicht so auf, das schlägt aufs Gemüt.
> 
> Ich habe den Stein wieder ins Rollen gebracht und möchte es auch hiermit wieder beenden. Hintergrund war schlicht, da ich irgendwo im Forum entdeckt habe, das einer der Alutech Herren "doch" versucht hat eine Flasche unterzubringen.
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist ja auch in Ordnung. Der Idealfall wäre vielleicht auch, wenn eine rein passt. Aber das klappt halt bei der Konstruktion nicht und hatte keine Priorität. Ich fand nur das was danach so kam,... sagen wir mal, seltsam. Dass ja andere Hersteller viel bessere Bikes bauen, nur weil sie ne Trinkflasche unterbringen und ob es dann überhaupt noch Kunden gibt, die ein ICB kaufen. Genauso, wie, dass man, wenn man mit Trinkrucksack fährt mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit in 4 Wochen an Cholera stirbt, oder ja neben der Flasche noch seine Satteltasche und Luftpumpe am Rad unterbringen können muss. Vielleicht von der Auslegung einfach das falsche Rad dafür. Wobei man letztere beiden Dinge ja sogar untergebracht bekommt. Wir bekommen ja ne fette Gewindeöse an die Dämpferbefestigung .


----------



## foreigner (6. Mai 2015)

@Stefan.Stark @nuts @supurb-bicycles : Mal was anders. Ich will zwar keinen fahren, aber für die Umwerferfraktion wäre es sicher interessant:
Passt vielleicht der ganz neue Shimano XT Umwerfer ans Bike:





Zumindest von der Zuganlenkung finde ich den nämlich sehr geschickt. Und hätten wir an der Stelle auf dem Oberrohr vielleicht auch noch einen Zugausgang frei für so einen Umwerfer?
Wenn der Umwerfer passt, könnte man ja theoretisch dann sogar darüber nachdenken, ob man den Ausgang unter dem Unterrohr komplett weg fallen lässt und man sich auf sowas festlegt. Ist schöner und spart ein paar Gramm und ein Loch weniger im Rahmen. Ist zwar spät, aber wir sind halt auch spät und es gibt neue Teile.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Stattgegeben. Aber wie immer ist das Geheule über das Geheule mindestens ebenso nervig......



Zum Schluß hin hat Zweiteres eindeutig die Führung übernommen.

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (6. Mai 2015)

elkosie schrieb:


> Top Anlenkpunkt und super Federkonzept, alles gut. Allerdings schaffen das andere Hersteller auch mit Flaschenhalter. Wenn das nicht zu Alutech passt, auch gut. Versteh ich zwar nicht weil man deutlich die potentielle Käuferschicht reduziert, aber so sei es. Ich werde mich umorientieren und in Richtung Nicolai oder Propain gehen.


 keine Ahnung wie viele und, ob überhaupt, Alutechs du bislangprobiert hast, aber wir bilden uns auf unsere Hinterbauten ganz schön was ein und bislang bekommen wir da auch nicht wenig Rückendeckung, sei es durch Kunden, Testevents oder Presseberichte. Dieses Merkmal macht unsere Produkte einzigartig und berechtigt unsere Existenz, ein Flaschenhalter findet sich am jedem xbeliebigen Hobel mit mit 0815 Hinterbaukonzept, warum sollten wir in diesen grauen Einheitsbrei springen??
Es hat kein Mensch etwas gegen Flaschenhalter (ich würde dort eine Toolbottle unterbringen), aber dafür ein Knallerkonzept (und das ist das ICB2.0) opfern? Never!!!
Lasst uns die Muster im Mai abwarten und dann schauen wir, was wir unterkriegen. Ok?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> keine Ahnung wie viele und, ob überhaupt, Alutechs du bislangprobiert hast, aber wir bilden uns auf unsere Hinterbauten ganz schön was ein und bislang bekommen wir da auch nicht wenig Rückendeckung, sei es durch Kunden, Testevents oder Presseberichte. Dieses Merkmal macht unsere Produkte einzigartig und berechtigt unsere Existenz, ein Flaschenhalter findet sich am jedem xbeliebigen Hobel mit mit 0815 Hinterbaukonzept, warum sollten wir in diesen grauen Einheitsbrei springen??
> Es hat kein Mensch etwas gegen Flaschenhalter (ich würde dort eine Toolbottle unterbringen), aber dafür ein Knallerkonzept (und das ist das ICB2.0) opfern? Never!!!
> Lasst uns die Muster im Mai abwarten und dann schauen wir, was wir unterkriegen. Ok?


 

Noch einzigartiger wäre es dann mit Flaschenhalter...ist mir gerade so durch den Kopf gegangen  
Aber ich würde auch eher ein Werkzeug dran festmachen...oder nen Lupineakku...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Affekopp (6. Mai 2015)

Ihr sprecht mir doch alle aus der Seele, das ist doch genau das warum ich das Alutech ICB 2.0 einfach nicht von der Wunschliste streichen kann. Mir reicht schon was ich auf dieser Seite lese:

- kein 0815 Hinterbaukonzept
- kein Einheitsbrei
- Knallerkonzept
- solide Lagerauslegung (wenig Lager und robust)
- simpel/wartungsarm
- ohne Dämpfer im Dreckbeschuß
- Antriebs- und Bremsneutral
- Progression passt

Ich finde es insbesondere gut, das Ihr lieber noch ein Jahr in das Projekt gesteckt habt, als das bike auf biegen und brechen zur Eurobike 2014 in Serie zu bringen. Soll ja kein "MINI" werden, der im Anlaufjahr ~10mal zurückgerufen werden musste


----------



## elkosie (6. Mai 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> keine Ahnung wie viele und, ob überhaupt, Alutechs du bislangprobiert hast, aber wir bilden uns auf unsere Hinterbauten ganz schön was ein und bislang bekommen wir da auch nicht wenig Rückendeckung, sei es durch Kunden, Testevents oder Presseberichte. Dieses Merkmal macht unsere Produkte einzigartig und berechtigt unsere Existenz, ein Flaschenhalter findet sich am jedem xbeliebigen Hobel mit mit 0815 Hinterbaukonzept, warum sollten wir in diesen grauen Einheitsbrei springen??
> Es hat kein Mensch etwas gegen Flaschenhalter (ich würde dort eine Toolbottle unterbringen), aber dafür ein Knallerkonzept (und das ist das ICB2.0) opfern? Never!!!
> Lasst uns die Muster im Mai abwarten und dann schauen wir, was wir unterkriegen. Ok?



Alles gut. Niemand zweifelt das Konze


supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> keine Ahnung wie viele und, ob überhaupt, Alutechs du bislangprobiert hast, aber wir bilden uns auf unsere Hinterbauten ganz schön was ein und bislang bekommen wir da auch nicht wenig Rückendeckung, sei es durch Kunden, Testevents oder Presseberichte. Dieses Merkmal macht unsere Produkte einzigartig und berechtigt unsere Existenz, ein Flaschenhalter findet sich am jedem xbeliebigen Hobel mit mit 0815 Hinterbaukonzept, warum sollten wir in diesen grauen Einheitsbrei springen??
> Es hat kein Mensch etwas gegen Flaschenhalter (ich würde dort eine Toolbottle unterbringen), aber dafür ein Knallerkonzept (und das ist das ICB2.0) opfern? Never!!!
> Lasst uns die Muster im Mai abwarten und dann schauen wir, was wir unterkriegen. Ok?


Alles gut. Ich hatte ursprünglich einfach nur die Frage gestellt ob es eine Flaschenhalter geben wird oder nicht. Die daraus entstandenen Diskussionen waren zum Großteil useless. Aber das ist ja oft so in Foren. Das ihr euren Schwerpunkt auf das hinterbaukonzept legt ist absolut ok. Ich würde aber nicht alle anderen die einen Halter dran haben als 0815 bezeichnen. Meine letzten bikes waren stumpjumper und LV 301.


----------



## bansaiman (11. Mai 2015)

Entschuldigt, ich finde nicht mehr denbetreffebden bBericht:

Welcher Preis ist für das Rahmenset angedacht und in welchen lrs Größen wird es auf anhieb verfügbar sein?


----------



## foreigner (11. Mai 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Entschuldigt, ich finde nicht mehr denbetreffebden bBericht:
> 
> Welcher Preis ist für das Rahmenset angedacht und in welchen lrs Größen wird es auf anhieb verfügbar sein?



Ich glaub nicht, dass schein ein Rahmenset-Preis genannt war. Laufradgröße ist 27.5 (ohne + ) und beim XS 26".


----------



## bansaiman (11. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht, dass schein ein Rahmenset-Preis genannt war. Laufradgröße ist 27.5 (ohne + ) und beim XS 26".




ah danke, genau so meine ich das auch gelesen zu haben, aber wei gesagt gerade unfähig es tu finden und war eben unsicher ;-)


----------



## Plumpssack (11. Mai 2015)

Es gab mal ne Abstimmung da hat sich herauskristallisiert dass de meisten dazu bereit wären bis 1200 für Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer auszugeben und das sollte dann somit das Ziel sein. Ich denke aber, dass der Preis überstiegen werden wird.


----------



## hnx (11. Mai 2015)

Für 1200€ bekommt man doch online nicht mal nen aktuelles Nukeproof Mega oder? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Alutech das toppen kann.


----------



## Plumpssack (11. Mai 2015)

Eben. Ich schätze mit hochwertiger Oberflächenbehandlung und schick gefräster Dämpferverlangerung/Yoke wirds eher bei min. 1500 ohne Dampfer oderso landen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark @nuts @supurb-bicycles : Mal was anders. Ich will zwar keinen fahren, aber für die Umwerferfraktion wäre es sicher interessant:
> Passt vielleicht der ganz neue Shimano XT Umwerfer ans Bike:
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist so spät im Entwicklungsprozess keine Option mehr... vielleicht mal ein Update für ein späteres Modelljahr. Aber da der Umwerfer wahrscheinlich nicht auf dem Yoke zu montieren sein wird, könnte es wieder Platzprobleme geben und das Yoke müsste wieder weit nach unten gezogen werden.
Im Moment reizt mich das Thema also nicht allzu sehr, auch wenn die Zuganlenkung und Bauraum des Umwerfer sehr schön gemacht sind.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Mai 2015)

Was den Preis betrifft wird der Basti sicherlich bald Informationen liefern. Bevor nicht alles "ready to go" ist in der Produktion, wird auch gerne hier und dort noch mal ein Aufschlag für kleine Anpassungen erhoben... deswegen wollen wir da nichts ins Blaue postulieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (12. Mai 2015)

Ok, danke.
Wann gibt´s denn die serienreifen Protos / Erstmuster?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Mai 2015)

Eigentlich hätten wir schon längst Muster haben sollen (alles mit CNC-Teilen, nix geschmiedetes und mit irgendwelchen Standard-Rohren im Hinterbau). Aber wenn so viele Köche am Brei rühren, dann kommt es schon mal zu Verzögerungen:
Ich habe gedacht, der Jürgen hätte mit unserem Zulieferer klar gemacht, dass irgendwelche grad verfügbaren Rohre für die Muster genommen werden (auch am Hauptrahmen), hauptsache der Durchmesser passt. Und die Taiwanesen haben die ganze Zeit darauf gewartet, dass wir angeben welche Konifizierung wir haben wollen (alleine bei den 34.9mm Rundrohren [Sitzrohr und Oberrohr] gibts ca. 20 verschiedene Varianten in deren Katalog...). Mir war das erstmal egal, weil einen EN-Test brauchen wir ja eh erst zu machen, wenn wir auch den richtigen Hinterbau haben. So hat einer auf den anderen gewartet und es ist mal wieder ne Woche+ ins Land gegangen 

Das nur mal als Beispiel wegen was für dummen Kleinigkeiten Verzögerungen entstehen... aber selber schuld, hätte besser aufpassen müssen 
Wenn alles ruhig ist, dann lehnt man sich gerne zurück, aber eigentlich ist das immer der Punkt an dem man nervös werden sollte


----------



## Plumpssack (14. Mai 2015)

Name nochmal:

Alutech Zen?

Definition:
_"One way to think of zen is this: a total state of focus that incorporates a total togetherness of body and mind. Zen is a way of being. It also is a state of mind. Zen involves dropping illusion and seeing things without distortion created by your own thoughts."_

Untermalt finde ich ziemlich gut den Einsatzzweck, sowie den Minimalismus des Konzepts und ist ausserdem so ganz cool als Name.


----------



## nuts (18. Mai 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Name nochmal:
> 
> Alutech Zen?
> 
> ...



Finde ich eigentlich ganz gut, aber wir haben jetzt folgendes entschieden: Das Rad ist bisher als *Alutech ICB2.0* bekannt - und dabei bleibt's dann auch.


----------



## nuts (18. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark @nuts @supurb-bicycles : Mal was anders. Ich will zwar keinen fahren, aber für die Umwerferfraktion wäre es sicher interessant:
> Passt vielleicht der ganz neue Shimano XT Umwerfer ans Bike:
> 
> 
> ...



ich sehe das nicht ganz so pessimistisch wie der Stefan. Es wird nämlich davon auch Low Direct Mount Montage-Varianten geben, der Zug scheint mir genau auf den Ausgang am Unterrohr bei uns zuzulaufen, und laut Shimano sind die Dinger auch sehr klein. Am Ende kommt es aber tatsächlich auf die genaue Geometrie an, und die müssen wir noch testen. Antwort gibt's also, sobald wir es wissen, weil nichts genaues weiß man nicht.


----------



## Plumpssack (20. Mai 2015)

Habt ihr euch eigentlich inzwischen auf eine finale Geo einigen können? Eine aktuelle Geotabelle würde mich sehr interessieren, ich hab da echt den Überblick verloren


----------



## BommelMaster (20. Mai 2015)

Ja und noch viel wichtiger: ist jetzt schon klar, wer alles einen geschenkt bekommt?



leider brauch ich ihn zwar nicht zwingend  - aber mit diesem Design mit dem Umlaufenden Farbwechsel innen und außen ist der Rahmen einfach sowas von Porno, dass ich irgendwie auch einen will


----------



## MalcolmX (20. Mai 2015)

ja, die Designs sind saufein


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch eigentlich inzwischen auf eine finale Geo einigen können? Eine aktuelle Geotabelle würde mich sehr interessieren, ich hab da echt den Überblick verloren



Geeinigt, so schaut´s aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2015)

Ich tendiere stark zu m. Der alte L Rahmen lag vom Reach genau zwischen den neuen M und L. Der neue M hat aber genau den Stack vom alten L und fast den gleichen Radstand. Zusammen mit dem minimal flacheren Lenkwinkel dürfte das ein ähnlich vertrauenerweckendes und sicheres Bergabverhalten ergeben wie beim alten L Proto, aber angenehm kurz und wendig bleiben. Der neue L ist mir bischen lang und nicht meine Vorstellung von wendigem Trail-Flitzer, daher werde ich auf M gehen.


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Mai 2015)

Die Geo ist echt sehr gut geworden, das M könnte schon was sein.. wahrscheinlich ist das ICB2 aber zu nah am Patrol dran. Bin echt gespannt wie dann die ersten Aufbauten mit dem finalen Design aussehen werden.


----------



## Plumpssack (20. Mai 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die Geo ist echt sehr gut geworden, das M könnte schon was sein.. wahrscheinlich ist das ICB2 aber zu nah am Patrol dran. Bin echt gespannt wie dann die ersten Aufbauten mit dem finalen Design aussehen werden.


Du meinst das Scout? Das ICB hat ja "nur" 130mm FW und ist nicht wirklich ein Enduro...ich finde auch nicht, dass es sich bis auf die ganz groben Eckdaten (ungefähre Geo und Einsatzgebiet) doll dem Scout ähnelt.
Das ist einfach eine tolle Kategorie Fahrräder, ideal fürs Mittelgebirge, Feierabendrunde etc. bei welcher man bislang fast nur zwischen diesen beiden recht unterschiedlichen Rahmen wählen kann.


----------



## SE17 (20. Mai 2015)

@foreigner: würde mich interessieren, wie groß du bist und welche schrittlänge du hast?!

habe bedenken, dass ich (1,83m sl87) mit der länge der sattelstütze bei nem m-rahmen (sitzrohr 435mm) nicht klar komme.


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Mai 2015)

Ne ich meine das Patrol, hab ich mir vor paar Wochen gegönnt... man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts. 155 mm FW und 130 mm FW sind halt doch recht nahe zusammen.


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2015)

SE17 schrieb:


> @foreigner: würde mich interessieren, wie groß du bist und welche schrittlänge du hast?!
> 
> habe bedenken, dass ich (1,83m sl87) mit der länge der sattelstütze bei nem m-rahmen (sitzrohr 435mm) nicht klar komme.



Ich bin 1,80m und sl ist glaub ich so bei 84-85, wenn ich das richtig weiß. Sitzrohr müsste mit 150mm Reverb doch eigentlich reichen.
Aber ich muss auch sagen, dass 1,80m zwischen den größen ist. Ich könnte bestimmt auch ein L mit 40mm Vorbau fahren. Ich stehe aber eher auf kleinere Rahmen und finde das passt auch besser zum Konzept des Trailbike.
Aber wenn du eher größere Räder magst und du bist ja auch bischen größer, dann ist L eher was für dich.
@Plumpssack  ist auch 2-3cm größer als ich und der tendiert mit Sicherheit zu L, oder?



xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die Geo ist echt sehr gut geworden, das M könnte schon was sein.. wahrscheinlich ist das ICB2 aber zu nah am Patrol dran. Bin echt gespannt wie dann die ersten Aufbauten mit dem finalen Design aussehen werden.



Ich denke @Plumpssack hat recht, das ICB ist dem Scout sehr ähnlich. Das Partol ist ein anderes Kaliber. Die 1,5cm am Hinterbau machen in der Federwegsklasse schon was. Das Patrol ist sicherlich satter, während ICB und Scout eher straff sind. Dazu kommt vor allem der flache Lenkwinkel von 65° beim Patrol. 1,5° steiler mit etwas kürzerer Gabel und strafferem Heck macht da doch einen sehr deutlichen Unterschied im Fahrverhalten. ICB2 ist eben kein Enduro, auch wenn es sicherlich gut bergab geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (20. Mai 2015)

Ich habe momentan ein Enduro mit 450mm Reach bei 1,84 Körpergröße und finde, dass das mit 50mm Vorbau und 760mm Lenker ideal passt. Da sind weder Bunnyhops, noch Manuals oder Spitzkehren ein Problem. Für mich würde es also definitiv L sein.
Und das ICB fährt sich wirklich deutlich spritziger und leichtfüßiger als ein typisches aktuelles Enduro wie das Patrol, lässt sich allerdings auch leichter aus der Ruhe bringen.
Wenn ich mit meinem 160mm Rad einem Kumpel, der ähnlich gut fährt und auf nem Downhiller sitzt hinterher fahre, muss ich auf Strecken wie Schulenberg oder Willingen halt gefühlt übelst hacken um ihm hinterher zu kommen, trotzdem gehts irgendwie. Dafür macht ein Downhiller auf den meisten verwinkelten natürlichen Trails im Harz überhaupt keinen Spass.
Ähnlich sehe ich das Verhältnis zwischen ICB2 und einem stereotypischen Enduro wie dem Patrol.
Man braucht eben nicht ganz so viel Berg wie mit einem Enduro, um mit dem ICB Spass zu haben


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2015)

ICBs in Aktion:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/05/20/alutech-green-days-bericht-singletrails-mit-spassgarantie/


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Mai 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> ich sehe das nicht ganz so pessimistisch wie der Stefan. Es wird nämlich davon auch Low Direct Mount Montage-Varianten geben, der Zug scheint mir genau auf den Ausgang am Unterrohr bei uns zuzulaufen, und laut Shimano sind die Dinger auch sehr klein. Am Ende kommt es aber tatsächlich auf die genaue Geometrie an, und die müssen wir noch testen. Antwort gibt's also, sobald wir es wissen, weil nichts genaues weiß man nicht.


 Zum Glück gibt es neben den allwissenden Inschenören ja auch noch die real arbeitenden PMs und als dieser habe ich folgende Entdeckung gemacht: Shimanos innovativen und unglaublich Platz sparenden Sideswing Umwerfer gibt es mit E-Type Aufnahme! Da lasse ich mich natürlich nicht lumpen und habe kurzerhand Muster bestellt.
Nicht das es wieder heißt: "Der Basti, der hasst Umwerfer und Flaschenhalter und externe Züge und eigentlich fährt der gar kein Fahrrad" ;-)
Evtl sieht man sich in Winterberg, ich werde Sonntag wohl mal dort aufschlagen...
gruß, Basti


----------



## veraono (21. Mai 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Der Basti, der hasst Umwerfer und Flaschenhalter und externe Züge und eigentlich fährt der gar kein Fahrrad" ;-)


----------



## drobbel (21. Mai 2015)

was mir grad so auffällt...Tretlager anziehen/wechseln geht bei diesem Rahmen bestimmt auch nur im eingefederten Zustand, oder?


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Mai 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt es neben den allwissenden Inschenören ja auch noch die real arbeitenden PMs und als dieser habe ich folgende Entdeckung gemacht: Shimanos innovativen und unglaublich Platz sparenden Sideswing Umwerfer gibt es mit E-Type Aufnahme! Da lasse ich mich natürlich nicht lumpen und habe kurzerhand Muster bestellt.
> Nicht das es wieder heißt: "Der Basti, der hasst Umwerfer und Flaschenhalter und externe Züge und eigentlich fährt der gar kein Fahrrad" ;-)
> Evtl sieht man sich in Winterberg, ich werde Sonntag wohl mal dort aufschlagen...
> gruß, Basti



Was ist, wenn der PM Ingenieur ist?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2015)

Dann wird er entlassen oder die Räder werden teurer 

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Mai 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Was ist, wenn der PM Ingenieur ist?


Dann hat er, laut Stefan, was falsch gemacht;-)


----------



## -N0bodY- (21. Mai 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Was ist, wenn der PM Ingenieur ist?


Dann is er aber ganz schön tief gesunken. ;-)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. Mai 2015)

Der PM oder der Ing.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Mai 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Der PM oder der Ing.?


 Schon dich, freundchen! ich denke nicht, dass dein gesundheitlicher Zustand auch noch verbale Niederlagen verkraftet!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. Mai 2015)

Komm nur... auf den Kopf bin ich nicht gefallen...


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Mai 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Komm nur... auf den Kopf bin ich nicht gefallen...


 
Bring dich nicht selber um deine Ausreden, wo bleibt da der Spaß?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Mai 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Komm nur... auf den Kopf bin ich nicht gefallen...


Hat sich der Herr Konstrukteur wieder lang gemacht oder was?


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Mai 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hat sich der Herr Konstrukteur wieder lang gemacht oder was?


 hatta


----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. Mai 2015)

Diesmal aber mit dauerhaftem Titan-Upgrade (Marknagel längs durchn Oberarmknochen)... ihr könnt mich gerne 6-Millionen Dollar Mann nennen  Titanius Stark wird auch akzeptiert


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Mai 2015)

schade, dass "Plumpssack" schon vergeben ist


----------



## pezolived (22. Mai 2015)

Erinnert mich an den Spruch eines Bekannten, als er ein Danny McAskill-Video geguckt hat: "Titanschrauben kennt der aber auch nicht nur vom Fahrrad!"


----------



## Fladder72 (22. Mai 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Diesmal aber mit dauerhaftem Titan-Upgrade (Marknagel längs durchn Oberarmknochen)... ihr könnt mich gerne 6-Millionen Dollar Mann nennen  Titanius Stark wird auch akzeptiert



Quer sähe ja auch scheiße aus und wäre eher hinderlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Diesmal aber mit dauerhaftem Titan-Upgrade (Marknagel längs durchn Oberarmknochen)... ihr könnt mich gerne 6-Millionen Dollar Mann nennen  Titanius Stark wird auch akzeptiert


Wolverine vielleicht ?


----------



## Fladder72 (22. Mai 2015)

Titan, nicht Adamantium...


----------



## G.Heim (24. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Geeinigt, so schaut´s aus:


Das ist ja die perfekte Geo.

Hat sich seit der Abstimmung was geändert? 
Ich war mal raus , weil mir die Geo beim L zu kurz war.

Wenn das die finale Geo ist, bestelle ich.


----------



## nuts (24. Mai 2015)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Das ist ja die perfekte Geo.
> 
> Hat sich seit der Abstimmung was geändert?
> Ich war mal raus , weil mir die Geo beim L zu kurz war.
> ...



seit der Abstimmung haben wir  die Rahmenlängen noch etwa gleichmäßiger gestreut und verlängert. Reach ist jetzt 415 in S, 435 in M, 455 in L, 475 in XL.


----------



## arghlol (24. Mai 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> seit der Abstimmung haben wir  die Rahmenlängen noch etwa gleichmäßiger gestreut und verlängert. Reach ist jetzt 415 in S, 435 in M, 455 in L, 475 in XL.


Das wäre doch mal was, wenn das Eingang in die Projektübersicht erhält.
Ist sonst etwas schwer nachzuvollziehen


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Mai 2015)

beim Reach  ist aber das Steuerrohr gleich geblieben?

Sonst wird der ja wieder kürzer...ich brauch schon 475!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (25. Mai 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> beim Reach  ist aber das Steuerrohr gleich geblieben?
> 
> Sonst wird der ja wieder kürzer...ich brauch schon 475!!








Ist damit dann länger als das ICB1 in XL (gut da gabs noch eine XXL)


----------



## m2000 (25. Mai 2015)

arghlol schrieb:


> Das wäre doch mal was, wenn das Eingang in die Projektübersicht erhält.
> Ist sonst etwas schwer nachzuvollziehen


Befehl ausgeführt


----------



## Speziazlizt (5. Juni 2015)

Offensichtlich läuft das Rad ganz gut  (Trail Trophy Latsch)


----------



## coastalwolf (5. Juni 2015)

Ja. Da waren 2 oder 3 Proto's im Einsatz.


----------



## goshawk (6. Juni 2015)

Hi,

genau zu der Trail Trophy Latsch wollte ich um ein statement der Prototypenfahrer bitten. Die einen sagen es war sogar für Enduros hart, doch wenn man dann Bilder vom IBC2.0 sieht dann kommt man ins Grübeln. Geht das IBC2.0 so gut oder gab es verschiedene Streckentypen. Wenn nicht, wie kommt das IBC2.0 z. B. mit den steinigen Stück - siehe Bilder - zurande. Wäre für meine Wahrnehmung und Einschätzung des Bikes wichtig.

Danke.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2015)

goshawk schrieb:


> ... Die einen sagen es war sogar für Enduros hart.....



Also die Trails um Latsch sind doch recht gutmütig. Das Meiste sieht brutaler aus als es ist. Welchen Trail meinst du denn speziell?

G.


----------



## coastalwolf (7. Juni 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also die Trails um Latsch sind doch recht gutmütig. Das Meiste sieht brutaler aus als es ist. Welchen Trail meinst du denn speziell?
> 
> G.



Im 4er würde ich schon erwarten, dass das ICB langsam die Gelassenheit verliert


----------



## Zimmema (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo leute,
Bin hier eher der mitleser und bin nicht sooo extrem fachkündig.
Aber ich bike schon ein paar jahre 
Momentag fahr ich ein scott genius 720 bj2013.
Hier am Glemmride hatte ich die Ehre das ICB bike zu test.
WTF das war vl ein geiles verspieltest bike.
Soooo viel Spaß hatte ich noch auf keinen Bike.
Bei minimaler Geschwindigkeit hat man scho soop verdammt viel Spaß 
Brachte dad Grinsen gar nicht mehr aus meinem Gesicht :)))
Da kann sich YT mit dem Capra (ja ich weis ist auch ein anderes Einsatzgebiet) eine rießen große Scheibe abschneiden.
Marketing ist doch nicht alles 
Bitte Bitte bringt das Projekt zu Ende ich freue mich schon wenn ich den ersten Rahmen kaufen kann 
Respekt was ihr hier zusammen gebracht habt!!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
vom Glemmride 
Manuel

Ps:
Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie gerne behalten


----------



## floo98 (10. Juli 2015)

Bins am wochenende gefahren es is so geil
Fühlt sich nach mehr federweg an als es hat, wobei der Hinterbau immer noch leicht wirkt.
Dürfte das Rad sein, das bei der Trailtrophy zum Einsatz gekommen ist, hatte diese Endurorennen-Markierungs Sticker drauf


----------



## nuts (20. Juli 2015)

Ich glaub's nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Juli 2015)

Eeeeek


----------



## Kerosin0815 (20. Juli 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich glaub's nicht




Mehr davon bitte....


----------



## m2000 (20. Juli 2015)

Heisst, der Hinterbau wurde schon mal geliefert


----------



## hnx (20. Juli 2015)

Ne, Küchenpapier ist alle.


----------



## RedSKull (20. Juli 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich glaub's nicht



Schöne Schweissnähte. Elegante Rohre.


----------



## Bener (20. Juli 2015)

Da ist ja noch gar keine Farbe druff!!


----------



## freigeist (21. Juli 2015)

ne schicht klarlack und jut is das


----------



## foreigner (21. Juli 2015)

Also, was jetzt?

Küchenpapier alle?

Rahmen da?

oder Rahmen hat so massiven Verzug (ermittelt mit dem standardisierten Klorolllentest) ?


----------



## Kerosin0815 (21. Juli 2015)

Verfügbarkeit ab wann und Preise ?
Immer noch nicht bekannt ?
Die Kommunikation bzw die infos hier sind ja extrem dürftig......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (21. Juli 2015)

@nuts  ist damit schon am trail-ballern und hat keine zeit zum posten


----------



## m2000 (21. Juli 2015)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Verfügbarkeit ab wann und Preise ?
> Immer noch nicht bekannt ?
> Die Kommunikation bzw die infos hier sind ja extrem dürftig......


Das ist ja auch nur ein Teaser um euch allen das Höschen feucht zu machen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Juli 2015)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Verfügbarkeit ab wann und Preise ?
> Immer noch nicht bekannt ?
> Die Kommunikation bzw die infos hier sind ja extrem dürftig......


Immer noch when it's done...
Das dürfte eins der ersten Serienmuster sein die jetzt erstmal getestet werden müssen. Hat also noch nicht zwingend 100%ig mit der Serie zu tun, je nach dem was die Tests ergeben.
Mit den von dir gewünschten Angaben brauchen wir vor der Eurobike wohl kaum rechnen. 

@nuts:
Weißt du ob bei den Mustern auch XL dabei sein wird?


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Juli 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Immer noch when it's done...
> Das dürfte eins der ersten Serienmuster sein die jetzt erstmal getestet werden müssen. Hat also noch nicht zwingend 100%ig mit der Serie zu tun, je nach dem was die Tests ergeben.
> Mit den von dir gewünschten Angaben brauchen wir vor der Eurobike wohl kaum rechnen.
> 
> ...


XL wird nicht dabei sein. Es sind jetzt M und L gekommen, zur Eurobike gibt es evtl noch mehr.
Schon mal vorweg: Wir sind mit dem Ergebnis recht zufrieden, ein paar Sachen müssen wir aber noch in den Griff bekommen. Aktuell sind die Rahmen zum beschichten, das wird auf der Eurobike ganz furchtbar herrlich aussehen.
Gruß, Basti!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juli 2015)

Zu wann sind denn die XL eingeplant? Wird da noch was gehen bevor die Vorbestellaktion startet? Ohne eins probe gesessen zu haben will ich ungern in blaue bestellen. Beim 1.0 hat's gepasst, beim 2.0 war L auch nicht ganz verkehrt...


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Juli 2015)

Vor dem Vorbestelltermin wird es vermutlich nichts, da die bestellten XL Größen für den Prüfstandtest vorgesehen sind und nicht als Komplettrad aufgebaut werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Juli 2015)

Meh. Ungünstig. Zumindest für euch. Für mein Konto nicht.


----------



## zec (23. Juli 2015)

Dieses Foto wollte er uns auch noch vorenthalten  :




Edit: Gerade gesehen, dass er es ja im anderen Thread gepostet hat  .


----------



## jokernthief (27. Juli 2015)

Iiiiiih, Torx. ^^


----------



## Fladder72 (27. Juli 2015)

jokernthief schrieb:


> Iiiiiih, Torx. ^^


Was denn sonst?


----------



## jokernthief (27. Juli 2015)

Fladder72 schrieb:


> Was denn sonst?


Innensechskant ist mir überall lieber. Torx nuddelt eher aus als Innensechskant.


----------



## Fladder72 (27. Juli 2015)

Sehe ich anders... Wohl nur schlechte Torx-Bits bzw. Torx-Schlüssel in der Werkzeugkiste?


----------



## foreigner (27. Juli 2015)

Torx ist gut, wenn das Profil in den Schrauben tief genug ist. (Ist hier anscheinend der Fall)
Gibt aber auch Torx mit sehr flachem Profil, da macht man sowohl Schrauben als auch Bits schnell kaputt.


----------



## jokernthief (27. Juli 2015)

Über die Tiefe hab ich nie nachgedacht... das klingt natürlich plausibel!


----------



## Fladder72 (27. Juli 2015)

Problematisch sind Schrauben mit sehr flachen Köpfen, die kaum ausrechend Tiefe im Kraftangriff zulassen. Ein wenig zu Tief ausgeführt, und die Köpfe knöpfen aus. Verschärft wird sowas dann noch durch Galvanik-Probleme (Wasserstoffversprödung)


----------



## Phi-Me (27. Juli 2015)

Die mögliche Kraftübertragung ist bei Torx doch viel höher. Vollkommen egal wie Tief...

Das Problem ist eher, dass bei Torx auch eine nummer kleiner meist ganz gut reinpasst. da wundern sich die Leute dann immer, dass die Schraube ausnudelt...

Kann aber nicht von mir sagen, dass ich diesen Fopas nicht auch schon begangen hätte..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (27. Juli 2015)

Fauxpas  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phi-Me (27. Juli 2015)

Recht hast du=)

Fauxpas meinerseits


----------



## Wayne_ (27. Juli 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Die mögliche Kraftübertragung ist bei Torx doch viel höher. Vollkommen egal wie Tief...
> 
> Das Problem ist eher, dass bei Torx auch eine nummer kleiner meist ganz gut reinpasst. da wundern sich die Leute dann immer, dass die Schraube ausnudelt...
> 
> Kann aber nicht von mir sagen, dass ich diesen Fopas nicht auch schon begangen hätte..



ich seh das eher als Vorteil. 25er torxbit passt auch in 27er Schrauben. an den wenigsten Multitools ist ein 27er torx, 25er ist dagegen gängig.


----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Juli 2015)

Ohne Worte...


----------



## JokerT (28. Juli 2015)

großartig!


----------



## foreigner (28. Juli 2015)

Holla, die Waldfee !
Einmal zu mir bitte!


Ist das L ?
Das Ding wirkt durch das Lackierungsdesign ganz schön filigran.
Auf jeden Fall sehr clean!


----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Juli 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Holla, die Waldfee !
> Einmal zu mir bitte!
> 
> 
> ...


Ist ein M. Lasur blau.


----------



## foreigner (28. Juli 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ist ein M. Lasur blau.


 dann wirklich zu mir !
Nach der Messe braucht ihr das doch nicht mehr.


----------



## Sludig667 (28. Juli 2015)

Sorry, aber das reißt mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker. Weiss auch nicht woran es liegt (die großen silbernen Flächen vielleicht  )
Einfarbig kommt das bestimmt viel besser 

Da haben die Funktionsmuster mehr "haben will" geschriehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livanh (28. Juli 2015)

Sehr geil!
Aber gibts das Foto auch in scharf ? ;p


----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Juli 2015)

Livanh schrieb:


> Sehr geil!
> Aber gibts das Foto auch in scharf ? ;p


ab morgen, mein Telefon hat leider etwas viel "Trail" hinter der Linse ;-)


----------



## freigeist (28. Juli 2015)

kannst du dann noch gl den blauen schmutz runterpinseln und die schmucke RAW variante zeigen?!


----------



## NoStyle (28. Juli 2015)

Gibt es auch schon ein Foto von einem L (Rahmen oder aufgebaut)?


----------



## Plumpssack (28. Juli 2015)

Die Rahmenform, die Rohre und die Dämpferverlängerung gefallen mir super. Ich hoffe nur, dass unser Design in einer der anderen Farbvarianten in Ordnung aussieht. Viel zu viel von dem (auf dem Foto) nicht schönen Blau im Tretlagerbereich. Die Lackierung oben sieht irgendwie einfach nur billig aus. So sehr mir der Rahmen auch gefällt, so würde ich es nicht kaufen.

Von der Lackierung abgesehen wirklich so ein schöner Rahmen...vielleicht liegts ja auch am Foto..

Habt ihr den Rahmen vorm Lackieren auch mal komplett abgelichtet und welche Farbkombis habt ihr jetzt noch anfertigen lassen?

Was machen die Rahmen ansonsten für einen Eindruck? Habt ihr schon irgendwelche großartigen Mängel feststellen müssen?


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juli 2015)

Ich würde mich über ein Foto vom XL Rahmen freuen, bevor die zerstört werden.

Das Blau ist jetzt nicht so meins - und die Abgrenzung zum Silber gefällt mir so nicht. Kann da nicht ein wenig Pinstriping ran...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (28. Juli 2015)

Lasur sieht auf Fotos immer solala aus (beispielsweise im Gegensatz zu Elox. Und wartete halt erstmal bessere Bilder ab, das kann auch schon was ausmachen). In real aber ziemlich geil. Das die Farbe nicht gut ausschaut, glaube ich nicht. Das Design ist und war nie meins, aber was soll´s, die Mehrheit wollte es so.
Rahmenform ist aber super.


----------



## arghlol (28. Juli 2015)

Was die Rahmenform betrifft, sieht das Rad wirklich spitze aus.
Die Farben wollen mir auf dem Foto aber auch überhaupt nicht gefallen.


----------



## NoStyle (28. Juli 2015)

Die Farbe wäre mir für ein Vorab-Foto von L oder XL erstmal egal. Die Rahmenform gefällt mir auch, gottseidank hat man sich für einen symmetrischen Hinterbau entschieden. Einzig das lange Sitzrohr (kann man hoffentlich etwas kürzen) und vorallem das sehr lange Steuerrohr bei L sprechen für mich persönlich gegen einen Kauf. 
Abseits davon: Gute Arbeit!


----------



## trailterror (28. Juli 2015)

Find die rahmenform auch sehr gelungen; gefällt mir super

Farbe ist auch nicht so meins.
Mir persönlich sind die sitzrohre (im verhältnis zum reach) eher zu kurz geraten....

Gibts eigentlich offizielle werte zu den mindesteinstecktiefen der sattelstützen?

...wobei. Wer kauft das rad überhaupt noch mit dem toten 142/12 standard


----------



## Speziazlizt (28. Juli 2015)

Das so ein Rad durch den Schmodder gefahren wird muss doch nicht sein!


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2015)

Uiuiui die Farbe und das Designe  .....aber der Rahmen sieht echt toll aus 

G.


----------



## arghlol (28. Juli 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> und vorallem das sehr lange Steuerrohr


Stimmt, die Steuerrohre und der Stack sind schon eine ganze Ecke größer, als ich dass sonst irgendwo gesehen hätte.
Der Stack ist gerade bei der Überarbeitung der Geometrie nochmal ein gutes Stück gewachsen.
@Stefan.Stark: Welchen Hintergrund hatte die Änderung?


----------



## foreigner (28. Juli 2015)

Die Stackwerte sind endlich mal vernünftig. Die sind bei den allermeisten Bikes viel zu kurz und man muss berge von Spacern drauf packen und hohe Lenker fahren damit man wirklich gute Fahreigenschaften erreicht. Gerade bei den immer länger werdenden Reach Werten geht das nicht vernünftig anders.
Beim "Spacern" verkürzt man eigentlich schon wieder den Reach-Werte was ja auch sinnfrei ist.

Die Bikes hatten sich wunderbar gefahren. Wobei auch noch ein paar Spacer drin waren. Das M war insbesondere zu niedrig. Dadurch das es etwas mehr Reach bekommen hat und der Lenkwinkel kleines bischen flacher geworden ist, ist es auch für Fahrer mit 1,80m wieder interessant geworden. Da waren der Stack aber definitiv zu niedrig und es mussten ordentlich Spacer rein. Jetzt kommt man je nach Vorlieben und größe mit 0-15mm Spacer bestimmt super klar.
Absolut der richtige Weg und zum Glück ist dieser idiotische Trend mit den Stummel-Steuerrohren auch langsam bei anderern Firmen wieder vorbei.


----------



## turbokeks (28. Juli 2015)

Schöner Rahmen  Die Lackierung ist aber totaler Käse.

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## NoStyle (28. Juli 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die Stackwerte sind endlich mal vernünftig. Die sind bei den allermeisten Bikes viel zu kurz und man muss berge von Spacern drauf packen und hohe Lenker fahren damit man wirklich gute Fahreigenschaften erreicht. Gerade bei den immer länger werdenden Reach Werten geht das nicht vernünftig anders.
> Beim "Spacern" verkürzt man eigentlich schon wieder den Reach-Werte was ja auch sinnfrei ist.
> 
> Die Bikes hatten sich wunderbar gefahren. Wobei auch noch ein paar Spacer drin waren. Das M war insbesondere zu niedrig. Dadurch das es etwas mehr Reach bekommen hat und der Lenkwinkel kleines bischen flacher geworden ist, ist es auch für Fahrer mit 1,80m wieder interessant geworden. Da waren der Stack aber definitiv zu niedrig und es mussten ordentlich Spacer rein. Jetzt kommt man je nach Vorlieben und größe mit 0-15mm Spacer bestimmt super klar.
> Absolut der richtige Weg und zum Glück ist dieser idiotische Trend mit den Stummel-Steuerrohren auch langsam bei anderern Firmen wieder vorbei.


Das hat vielleicht auch viel mit persönlichen Vorlieben zu tun. Ich persönlich finde eine relativ niedrigere Front mit langem Reach sehr angenehm. Mein Spitfire liegt in L (Oberrohr/Reach) zwischen dem ICB in M und L. Bei 180cm würde ich das eher in L fahren wollen, M wäre mir zu kompakt/kurz. Das alles aber nur theoretisch ... 
Für mich persönlich das K.O.-Kriterium, aber diese Geo wird bestimmt genug Freunde finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kasimir2 (29. Juli 2015)

Moin Moin,

das Rad ist richtig schön geworden!

Bis auf die Lackierung, bzw. den großen blauen Farbklecks
im Tretlagerbereich.
Was mich wundert; warum bekommt das Musterrad ein Design
was weder in der Abstimmung gewonnen hat, noch überhaupt in
der Abstimmung war?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## foreigner (29. Juli 2015)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Bis auf die Lackierung, bzw. den großen blauen Farbklecks
> im Tretlagerbereich.
> Was mich wundert; warum bekommt das Musterrad ein Design
> was weder in der Abstimmung gewonnen hat, noch überhaupt in
> der Abstimmung war?



Bitte was? Das ist das Gewinner-Design. Lediglich die Farben sind nicht die abgestimmten.
Finde es langsam lustig. Jeder schreibt hier, dass der Rahmen gut ausschaut, aber keinem will das Design gefallen haben. Kann ja wohl kaum sein, irgendwer hier muss es ja gewählt haben (und zwar eine Mehrheit).


----------



## foreigner (29. Juli 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Das hat vielleicht auch viel mit persönlichen Vorlieben zu tun. Ich persönlich finde eine relativ niedrigere Front mit langem Reach sehr angenehm. Mein Spitfire liegt in L (Oberrohr/Reach) zwischen dem ICB in M und L. Bei 180cm würde ich das eher in L fahren wollen, M wäre mir zu kompakt/kurz. Das alles aber nur theoretisch ...
> Für mich persönlich das K.O.-Kriterium, aber diese Geo wird bestimmt genug Freunde finden.



Klar gibt´s auch spezielle Vorlieben. Ich würde aber sagen, dass eine deutliche Mehrheit mit etwas höherer Front besser fährt. Bei Lenkwinkeln von 66° und mehr und Reachwerten jenseits der 430 für die mittleren Größen hat man vorne nie ein Traktionsproblem, wegen zu wenig Last auf dem Vorderrad. Ist die Front auch noch so tief, bekommt man wirklich sehr viel Last drauf, was nicht gut mit dem kurzen Heck harmoniert, auch wieder zu rutschenden Vorderrädern führt und das entlasten oder hochheben des Vorderrades stark erschwert. Verspielt und "easy" fährt sich sowas auf jeden Fall nicht. Das Alutech ICB ist aber genau das in sehr großem Maße.
Bestes Beispiel ICB 1. Reach-Werte sind nicht so weit weg, Kettenstreben auch kurz, nur der Lenkwinkel ist hier flacher. Dennoch ist das, was die Fahreigenschaften des Bikes am stärksten positiv beeinflusst hat, alle Spacer unter den Vorbau zu packen und einen richtig hohen Lenker zu montieren. Größter technischer Fehler beim ICB 1 ist definitiv das zu kurze Steuerrohr.


----------



## bsg (29. Juli 2015)

Rahmen wie erwartet (gut), Design bescheiden ...


----------



## Phi-Me (29. Juli 2015)

@foreigner für das Design war doch von den Leuten, die hier mitgeschrieben haben kaum einer... 

Mal davon abgesehen, ist das größte Problem an dem Design,  dass auf dem Unterrohr zu viel Silber ist. Der Streifen müsste schmaler sein. 

Warten wir mal auf Bilder aus einer vorteilhafteren Position... 

Beste Grüße


----------



## kasimir2 (29. Juli 2015)

@foreigner 

Moin Moin,

habe mich etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt, sorry.
Klar das Muster ist im abgestimmten Design - da hast Du
natürlich Recht.
Lediglich die Farben sind anders. Hallo?
Die letzte Abstimmung ging um das Design und
die verwendeten Farben und Oberflächenbearbeitungen.
Dann werden Muster lackiert - eigentlich um die abgestimmten
"Komplett-Designs" mal in echt zu sehen und das Rad auf der
Eurobike zu präsentieren.
Und dann werden einfach mal andere Farben und Kombinationen
gefertigt die eben so nicht in der Abstimmung waren.
Da wird man sich doch fragen dürfen warum, oder nicht?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Felger (29. Juli 2015)

Rahmen: toll! Ist sehr eigenständig und hebt sich von der Masse ab
Farbe/Design: naja...


----------



## Paintking (29. Juli 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Finde es langsam lustig. Jeder schreibt hier, dass der Rahmen gut ausschaut, aber keinem will das Design gefallen haben. Kann ja wohl kaum sein, irgendwer hier muss es ja gewählt haben (und zwar eine Mehrheit).



Die stillen Mitleser müssen es wohl gewesen sein .

Mit gefällt weder die Farbe noch das Design, aber das war bei der Abstimmung auch schon so.

Das eine Farbe lackiert wurde die nicht abgestimmt wurde, kann ich zudem auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Hätte man sich die ganzen Abstimmungen bezüglich Komponenten und Farbe gespart, wäre das Rad jetzt wohl schon serienreif. Wenn eh nachher die Abstimmungen nicht so genau genommen werden, wäre das aus meiner Sicht die bessere Variante gewesen.

Egal, der Rahmen gefällt mir gut, vielleicht geht ja beim Thema Farbe noch was. So würde ich es auch nicht kaufen.


----------



## Sludig667 (29. Juli 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Bitte was? Das ist das Gewinner-Design. Lediglich die Farben sind nicht die abgestimmten.
> Finde es langsam lustig. Jeder schreibt hier, dass der Rahmen gut ausschaut, aber keinem will das Design gefallen haben. Kann ja wohl kaum sein, irgendwer hier muss es ja gewählt haben (und zwar eine Mehrheit).


 
von denen traut sich keiner 

Ich frage mich, warum so eine Abstimmung mit drölf verschiedenen Farben gemacht wird, wenn dann doch was anderes gemacht wird. Eine kurze Begründung dazu wäre halt wünschenswert gewesen.

Außerdem erkennt man dadurch die starke Abhängigkeit dieses Designs vom Blickwinkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (29. Juli 2015)

Wer weiß, warum die Farbe nun so geworden ist. Wir sind ja auch noch im Prototypenstadium und noch lange nicht in der Serie. Ruhig bleiben, nach der Eurobike sieht es bestimmt schon ganz anders aus. 

Ich finde es gar nicht so übel.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2015)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> von denen traut sich keiner



Na weil sie sehen was sie verbrochen haben 

G.


----------



## hnx (29. Juli 2015)

Wie immer. Nur weil ein paar Wenige laut schreien meinen sie in der Mehrheit zu sein.


----------



## m2000 (29. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube ja, dass der Herr Tegtmeier schlicht und einfach ein miserabler Fotograf ist  
@crossie übernehmen Sie


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2015)

> Wie immer. Nur weil ein paar Wenige laut schreien meinen sie in der Mehrheit zu sein.



Hat dioch noch keiner laut geschriehen 

G.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juli 2015)

Ich fände es ja gut, wenn der Hinterbau dann mit boost käme, für Plusreifen, und vorn auch entsprechender Gabel. *

Bis dahin wird sich das dann designmässig sicher noch auf das bewährte Alutechniveau eindümpeln. Das blau-silber lässt das erwarten.
Solange es alternativ schwarzelox oder raw gibt, stört mich das nicht.

* man liest ja zunehmend positives über die 2.8er Nobbis: http://nsmb.com/uncle-dave-eats-27-5-crow/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livanh (29. Juli 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Bitte was? Das ist das Gewinner-Design. Lediglich die Farben sind nicht die abgestimmten.
> Finde es langsam lustig. Jeder schreibt hier, dass der Rahmen gut ausschaut, aber keinem will das Design gefallen haben. Kann ja wohl kaum sein, irgendwer hier muss es ja gewählt haben (und zwar eine Mehrheit).


den thread hier kriegen die meisten doch nicht mit...bin auf das bild auch nur gestolpert weils im porn-thread war. solangs nicht auf der frontpage ist, werden 99% der abstimmer hiervon nix mitbekommen haben.
über die tatsächliche farbe lässt sich bei dem foto aber auch wirklich noch nicht viel sagen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2015)

Ich wundere mich zumindest dass es ausdrücklich hieß Lasur ist keine Option, und das erste Muster gleich in Lasurblau gepulvert wird. Oder war das ein Test ob es in Serie nicht doch machbar ist?


----------



## Dakeyras (29. Juli 2015)

Der Rahmen sieht genial aus, aber das Design ist nicht meins. (schon bei der Abstimmung nicht) 

Alutech ist hoffentlich so nett, das frame kit auch im custom design anzubieten. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## pfiff (29. Juli 2015)

Rahmen gefällt mir super. 

Design ist fürchterlich. 

Aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.....


----------



## foreigner (29. Juli 2015)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> @foreigner
> 
> Moin Moin,
> 
> ...



Klar darf man Fragen. 


Ich sehe die Frabe nicht so tragisch. Wartet doch erstmal ab. Es gibt ein Bild.
Es sollte, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, 5 Bikes jetzt geben. Da werden bestimmt die beiden Gewinner Designs dabei sein.
Und ansonsten hat man halt noch was ausprobiert.
Das Thema Lasur zumindest zu probieren (die Farbe sei jetzt mal egal), ist doch sehr löblich.

Ich vermute stark, die ganze Aufregung hier bezüglich Farbe ist umsonst.

bezüglich Design: Da es zumindest stark spaltet, hoffe ich, dass es eine Einfarbige Version als Alternative geben wird. Einfarbig Elox, Hauptsache kein schwarz, wäre mir recht.


----------



## Paintking (30. Juli 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> bezüglich Design: Da es zumindest stark spaltet, hoffe ich, dass es eine Einfarbige Version als Alternative geben wird. Einfarbig Elox, Hauptsache kein schwarz, wäre mir recht.




Ja bitte bitte


----------



## Dakeyras (30. Juli 2015)

Titan-elox mit ner roten Mattoc :schwärm:

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## SebT-Rex (30. Juli 2015)

Das Fahrrad ist blau Lasur und silber und sieht schweinegeil aus! Wir haben heute die echten Bilder gemacht und ich denke, der ein oder andere kann sich wieder beruhigen.
Warum nicht das abgestimmt Design bzw Farbkombi? Der Rahmen kam Montag roh aus TW per Express und ist gestern per Express wieder auf Tour gegangen, somit blieb nicht viel Zeit für ein Design. Elox und zweite Farbe sind zwei unterschiedliche Betriebe, zeitlich also unmöglich... Es wird noch einen zweiten Lasurrahmen geben, dieser kommt in schwarz Lasur/silber und wird ebenfalls auf der Eurobike stehen.
Warum überhaupt Lasur? Es gibt intern verschieden Ideen und Szenarien, wie wir den Rahmen anbieten werden, da gehört Lasur in Deutschland dazu. Mein Vorschlag wäre folgendes, lasst mal hören was ihr dazu denkt:
1. Gewinnerdesign grau elox/ orange Lack
2. Gewinnerdesign stealth schwarz elox/ schwarz Lack
3. raw. wobei raw beim ICB 2.0 bedeutet, dass der Rahmen gebürstet, gerichtet und montiert kommt.
4. Gewinnerdesign Lasur: auf Basis des raw Rahmens werden wir verschiedene Lasurtöne als Option anbieten, Lasur wird in Deutschland aufgetragen. Vermutlich wird es verschiedene Lasuren zur Wahl geben: gelb/rot/blau/schwarz/neongelb/orange

So gäbe es das Rahmenset in 9 Varianten, da sollte wohl für jeden etwas dabei sein....
Gruß, Basti


----------



## arghlol (30. Juli 2015)

Klingt super.
Besonders das hier: 


supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> 3. raw. wobei raw beim ICB 2.0 bedeutet, dass der Rahmen gebürstet, gerichtet und montiert kommt.


----------



## Phi-Me (30. Juli 2015)

Klingt toll, ich will Fotoooos!!!

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (30. Juli 2015)

Lasur-neongelb 

Wobei ich jetzt auch gerne erstmal die Bilder sehen würde, wie das Design denn jetzt so auf dem Rahmen ausschaut.
Bei 9 Varianten wären da 8 mit dem Design und raw.
Mich würde am meisten eine richtige Farbe ohne Design (einfarbiger Rahmen) interessieren. Der Rahmen ist auch ohne Schnickschnak hübsch.
Wobei ich mir eh kein Rahmenkit kaufen werde, da mein nächstes Bike 1x11 haben soll und ich auch keine 27.5er Teile habe ist mir aufbauen zu teuer.


----------



## deralteser (30. Juli 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Das Fahrrad ist blau Lasur und silber und sieht schweinegeil aus! Wir haben heute die echten Bilder gemacht und ich denke, der ein oder andere kann sich wieder beruhigen.
> Warum nicht das abgestimmt Design bzw Farbkombi? Der Rahmen kam Montag roh aus TW per Express und ist gestern per Express wieder auf Tour gegangen, somit blieb nicht viel Zeit für ein Design. Elox und zweite Farbe sind zwei unterschiedliche Betriebe, zeitlich also unmöglich... Es wird noch einen zweiten Lasurrahmen geben, dieser kommt in schwarz Lasur/silber und wird ebenfalls auf der Eurobike stehen.
> Warum überhaupt Lasur? Es gibt intern verschieden Ideen und Szenarien, wie wir den Rahmen anbieten werden, da gehört Lasur in Deutschland dazu. Mein Vorschlag wäre folgendes, lasst mal hören was ihr dazu denkt:
> 1. Gewinnerdesign grau elox/ orange Lack
> ...


Frage zu Punkt 3:
Was meint "gerichtet"?

Die Idee mit den Variationen finde ich persönlich super. In RAW bitte einmal in Large zu mir


----------



## Sludig667 (30. Juli 2015)

Ich nehm dann das Gewinnerdesign in rot/rot.
Was ist eigentlich mit der Farbe Grün?


----------



## SebT-Rex (30. Juli 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Frage zu Punkt 3:
> Was meint "gerichtet"?
> 
> Die Idee mit den Variationen finde ich persönlich super. In RAW bitte einmal in Large zu mir


Das ICB 1 in der r'n'c Variante kam so, wie es aus den Schweißtischen fiel zu den Kunden. Das funktioniert aber nicht, da sich die einzelnen Teile beim schweißen verziehen und dann im gerichtet werden müssen, um einen kompletten Rahmen zu ergeben. Dieser Arbeitsschritt wurde von vielen Usern (und später in der Produktion) großzügig vergessen, weshalb einige ICB 1 mit Simson Schwalbe Spur durch die Gegend eiern. Deshalb wird das ICB2.0 immer komplett ausgeliefert, nur so haben wir die Kontrolle über die ausgelieferte Qualität. Wer den Rahmen dann zerlegt und individualisiert, ist dann auch für den korrekten Wiederaufbau verantwortlich.


----------



## SebT-Rex (30. Juli 2015)

arghlol schrieb:


> Klingt super.
> Besonders das hier:


was ist daran so lustig?


----------



## AMDude (30. Juli 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Deutschland dazu. Mein Vorschlag wäre folgendes, lasst mal hören was ihr dazu denkt:
> 1. Gewinnerdesign grau elox/ orange Lack
> 2. Gewinnerdesign stealth schwarz elox/ schwarz Lack
> 3. raw. wobei raw beim ICB 2.0 bedeutet, dass der Rahmen gebürstet, gerichtet und montiert kommt.
> ...



Es fehlt leider ein Variante in grün. Grün war in Summe ja ziemlich stark vertreten. Wobei mein Favorit noch immer dunkelgrün/hellgrün ist.


----------



## Fury (30. Juli 2015)

AMDude schrieb:


> Es fehlt leider ein Variante in grün. Grün war in Summe ja ziemlich stark vertreten. Wobei mein Favorit noch immer dunkelgrün/hellgrün ist.



Für was machen wir eigentlich aufwendige Abstimmungen, wenn dann doch was anderes dabei rum kommt?
Belustigung oder ABM für die User hier? Das ist ja wie bei mir in der Firma!

Fazit: von 5 Farb-Favoriten sind nun noch ganze 2 Farbkombis dabei! Siehe hier:

*Ergebnis*
Ein extra knappes Ergebnis in Sachen Farbe: Schwarz und Titan-Orange wechselten sich immer wieder an der Spitze ab, am Ende hatte Titan-Orange die Nase vorn und Blau-Orange konnte Schwarz noch einholen. Damit heißen die Top-5-Farben:


Titan-Orange*
Blau-Orange
Schwarz-Schwarz*
Schwarz-Gelb
Neongrün-Schwarz
*Die unterstrichenen werden umgesetzt

Dass Lasur geil aussieht glaub ich gern, aber wurde das nicht von vornherein ausgeschlossen?

Also im PM wäre das hier ein Totalausfall!


PS: Ich meins nicht so böse wies evtl. rüberkommt. Bitte mit leichter Ironie lesen...


----------



## Fury (30. Juli 2015)

Ach, und was ist eigentlich damit:

"Die 4 *Farbvarianten mit Raw / Silber kamen alle auf weniger stimmen*, als es die Kommentare hatten erwarten lassen. *Alutech wird nun die Favoriten herstellen und in Fotos darstellen.*"

???


----------



## arghlol (30. Juli 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> was ist daran so lustig?


Dass man, natürlich wegen der Geschichte mit den R'n'C Rahmen des ICB 1, überhaupt betonen muss, dass der Rahmen gerichtet beim Kunden ankommt.
Ich denke die Erwartungshaltung dürfte bei allen sein, dass ein Raw-Rahmen sich nur ob der Oberflächenbehandlung von einem lackierten unterscheidet. Mit einem krummen Rahmen rechnet da sicher niemand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMDude (30. Juli 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> Für was machen wir eigentlich aufwendige Abstimmungen, wenn dann doch was anderes dabei rum kommt?
> Belustigung oder ABM für die User hier? Das ist ja wie bei mir in der Firma!



Erstens, wie ich das schon im entsprechenden Farb-Thread geschrieben habe, ist das Ergebnis aufgrund der Farbauswahl imo verfälscht (Grün war in Summe wohl mit am stärksten aber auch in den meisten Varianten zur Auswahl) und zweitens, scheint es ja Alutech auch nicht so genau zu nehmen mit der Auswahl (Blau/Orange scheint ja jetzt auch nicht dabei zu sein, dafür aber das imo öde schwarz/schwarz!).

Und dann kann ich ja wohl meine Vorliebe nochmals äußern, da ich wirklich Bock auf den Hobel habe...aber sicher nicht in schwarz.

PS: Aber ein paar mehr Fotos wären stark, egal von welcher Farbe.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2015)

Durch die Radien, an den Ecken der Farbübergänge, ist schwarz/schwarz wahrscheinlich die einzige Variante die die Rahmenform nicht verschandelt.
Für Elox oder Lasur würd ich def. einfarbig bevorzugen...scheinbar nicht nur ich 

G.


----------



## Plumpssack (30. Juli 2015)

Der Vorschlag hört sich super an. Eventuell gefällt mir eine der Farben, ansonsten finde ich stealth oder auch raw immer super 

Jetzt müsst ihr aber noch die richtigen Fotos posten, bin ich echt gespannt drauf!



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Durch die Radien, an den Ecken der Farbübergänge, ist schwarz/schwarz wahrscheinlich die einzige Variante die die Rahmenform nicht verschandelt.
> Für Elox oder Lasur würd ich def. einfarbig bevorzugen...scheinbar nicht nur ich
> 
> G.



Sehe ich auch so. Eventuell wirkt es in echt nicht so "prägnant".

@supurb-bicycles wenn man das Bike in echt vor sich stehen hat, hat man dann auch das Gefühl, dass am Yoke etwas Silber fehlt, bzw. das Blau da ein bisschen zu großflächig ist?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2015)

Mal auf die ersten richtigen Fotos warten, vielleicht relativiert sich ja der Schock vom ersten Foto 

G.


----------



## Fury (30. Juli 2015)

AMDude schrieb:


> ...und zweitens, *scheint es ja Alutech auch nicht so genau zu nehmen mit der Auswahl* (Blau/Orange scheint ja jetzt auch nicht dabei zu sein, dafür aber das imo öde schwarz/schwarz!).
> ...
> PS: Aber ein paar mehr Fotos wären stark, egal von welcher Farbe.


@AMDude: genau das meine ich doch! Das war als Zustimmung gedacht!

ich habe das Ergebnis so verstanden, dass die 5 Erstplatzierten hergestellt und dann Fotos eingestellt werden. Dann wäre wenigstens ein grünes dabei...
Dafür dass RAW/silber so wenig Stimmen bekam gibts wohl dann fünf bis sechs verschiedene Varianten! Bei ca. neun Versionen ist also mehr als die Hälfte mit silber! Bei den fünf Erstplatzierten kein Einziges!


----------



## SebT-Rex (30. Juli 2015)

Junge Junge sind wir in Susis Nagelstudio? ;-)
Warum macht der böse Basti wieder alles anders? Weil er aufs Geld und die Realisierbarkeit achten muss!
Gedankengang:
- Gewinnerdesign muss gemacht werden.
- welche Varianten kann man anbieten, ohne tausend Minibestellmengen zu bekommen? Welche arbeiten sind gleich, ab wo ändert sich was und wo kann es produziert werden?
- Vorarbeiten für Eloxal, raw und Lasur sind gleich. bürsten, montieren, richten->alles ab Werk
- Gewinnerdesign und die stealth Variante sind problemlos Ex Taiwan machbar und werden mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch die Mindestbestellmengen erreichen-> machen und anbieten
- raw hat ausreichend Anhänger, um es anzubieten.-> machen und anbieten
- Lasur wurde häufig angefragt und rege diskutiert, kann in Deutschland zwar teuer aber gut gemacht werden ->machen und anbieten

alle anderen Optionen würde im ersten Schritt nur die Einzelmenge verkleinern und es damit für uns und für euch unwirtschaftlich machen. Da aber Wirtschaftlichkeit bei einem so dermaßen emotionalem Produkt oft in den Hintergrund rückt, werde ich mir mal Gedanken machen, wie wir Susis Nagelstudio für Fahrradrahmen machen können, sprich, wie wir eine 100% Custom Lösung realisieren könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (30. Juli 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Der Vorschlag hört sich super an. Eventuell gefällt mir eine der Farben, ansonsten finde ich stealth oder auch raw immer super
> 
> Jetzt müsst ihr aber noch die richtigen Fotos posten, bin ich echt gespannt drauf!
> 
> ...


nein, es sieht einfach nur toll aus! Hannes hat gestern Bilder gemacht, vll zeigt uns Nus ja bald was...


----------



## deralteser (30. Juli 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Das ICB 1 in der r'n'c Variante kam so, wie es aus den Schweißtischen fiel zu den Kunden. Das funktioniert aber nicht, da sich die einzelnen Teile beim schweißen verziehen und dann im gerichtet werden müssen, um einen kompletten Rahmen zu ergeben. Dieser Arbeitsschritt wurde von vielen Usern (und später in der Produktion) großzügig vergessen, weshalb einige ICB 1 mit Simson Schwalbe Spur durch die Gegend eiern. Deshalb wird das ICB2.0 immer komplett ausgeliefert, nur so haben wir die Kontrolle über die ausgelieferte Qualität. Wer den Rahmen dann zerlegt und individualisiert, ist dann auch für den korrekten Wiederaufbau verantwortlich.


Super, danke für die Info!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Juli 2015)

Wenn ihr eine Art Farbkonfigurator habt ihr ja schon einen Namen für das Ding. Dann muss es aber auch eine Sonderserie in Pink mit Glitzer geben. Bekommt dann der Konstrukteur als Prämie, steht ihm sicher gut.


----------



## Fury (30. Juli 2015)

Junge Junge sind wir in Susis Nagelstudio? ;-)
-> Vielleicht ja schon... ;-)
Warum macht der böse Basti wieder alles anders? Weil er aufs Geld und die Realisierbarkeit achten muss!
-> der Basti ist doch gar nicht böse! Ich kritisiere das PM!
Gedankengang:
- Gewinnerdesign muss gemacht werden.
-> richtig!
- welche Varianten kann man anbieten, ohne tausend Minibestellmengen zu bekommen? Welche arbeiten sind gleich, ab wo ändert sich was und wo kann es produziert werden?
-> auch richtig, dann aber nichts anderes ankündigen! Oder besser kommunizieren!
- Vorarbeiten für Eloxal, raw und Lasur sind gleich. bürsten, montieren, richten->alles ab Werk
- Gewinnerdesign und die stealth Variante sind problemlos Ex Taiwan machbar und werden mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch die Mindestbestellmengen erreichen-> machen und anbieten
-> s.o.
- raw hat ausreichend Anhänger, um es anzubieten.-> machen und anbieten
-> wäre ich vorsichtig! Die Abstimmung hat was anderes gezeigt!
- Lasur wurde häufig angefragt und rege diskutiert, kann in Deutschland zwar teuer aber gut gemacht werden ->machen und anbieten
-> wie raw! Siehe auch die bisherigen Kommentare!

alle anderen Optionen würde im ersten Schritt nur die Einzelmenge verkleinern und es damit für uns und für euch unwirtschaftlich machen.
-> guter Basti!
Da aber Wirtschaftlichkeit bei einem so dermaßen emotionalem Produkt oft in den Hintergrund rückt, werde ich mir mal Gedanken machen, wie wir Susis Nagelstudio für Fahrradrahmen machen können, sprich, wie wir eine 100% Custom Lösung realisieren könnten.
-> Basti, cool down, alles gut! Wie ich schon gesagt habe, kritisiere ich das PM! Wenn sich Änderungen ergeben dann bitte kommunizieren. Btw: mir sind die farben eh wurscht, ich kaufe das, was mir besser gefällt und gut! ansonsten gilt:


----------



## AMDude (30. Juli 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> @AMDude: genau das meine ich doch! Das war als Zustimmung gedacht!
> 
> ich habe das Ergebnis so verstanden, dass die 5 Erstplatzierten hergestellt und dann Fotos eingestellt werden. Dann wäre wenigstens ein grünes dabei...
> Dafür dass RAW/silber so wenig Stimmen bekam gibts wohl dann fünf bis sechs verschiedene Varianten! Bei ca. neun Versionen ist also mehr als die Hälfte mit silber! Bei den fünf Erstplatzierten kein Einziges!



Sorry....hatte ich falsch verstanden. Dann bin ich ganz bei dir.


----------



## Dakeyras (30. Juli 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Durch die Radien, an den Ecken der Farbübergänge, ist schwarz/schwarz wahrscheinlich die einzige Variante die die Rahmenform nicht verschandelt.
> Für Elox oder Lasur würd ich def. einfarbig bevorzugen...scheinbar nicht nur ich
> 
> G.



+1

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maas89 (30. Juli 2015)

Ich lese bei Gelegenheit ein wenig mit in diesem Thread. Was ich noch nicht gelesen habe ist wann das Bike denn zu bestellen ist und wann es die ersten Auslieferungen geben wird? Das würde mich interessieren


----------



## Triturbo (30. Juli 2015)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Ich lese bei Gelegenheit ein wenig mit in diesem Thread. Was ich noch nicht gelesen habe ist wann das Bike denn zu bestellen ist und wann es die ersten Auslieferungen geben wird? Das würde mich interessieren



Nähere Infos wird es wohl erst zur Eurobike geben, - ist bei unseren kleinen Chargen schlecht absehbar - hieß es glaub ich sinngemäß.


----------



## SebT-Rex (30. Juli 2015)

Junge Junge sind wir in Susis Nagelstudio? ;-)
-> Vielleicht ja schon... ;-) sieht so aus
Warum macht der böse Basti wieder alles anders? Weil er aufs Geld und die Realisierbarkeit achten muss!
-> der Basti ist doch gar nicht böse! Ich kritisiere das PM!
Gedankengang:
- Gewinnerdesign muss gemacht werden.
-> richtig!
- welche Varianten kann man anbieten, ohne tausend Minibestellmengen zu bekommen? Welche arbeiten sind gleich, ab wo ändert sich was und wo kann es produziert werden?
-> auch richtig, dann aber nichts anderes ankündigen! Oder besser kommunizieren! ohne alles durchforstet zu haben, aber wo ist diese Ankündigung? Wir haben nie einen Hehl daraus gemacht, dass einige Varianten nicht in die Serie schaffen werden. Lasur z.B. kommt ja mit der Einschränkung, dass es in D gemacht werden muss und auch nur auf Bestellung. Die ganze Geschichte ist machbar (s.u.), wird aber einen deftigen Preis haben. Für Leute mit noch"mehr" Geschmack und Geld wird es dann Susis Nagelstudio geben;-)
- Vorarbeiten für Eloxal, raw und Lasur sind gleich. bürsten, montieren, richten->alles ab Werk
- Gewinnerdesign und die stealth Variante sind problemlos Ex Taiwan machbar und werden mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch die Mindestbestellmengen erreichen-> machen und anbieten
-> s.o. s.o.
- raw hat ausreichend Anhänger, um es anzubieten.-> machen und anbieten
-> wäre ich vorsichtig! Die Abstimmung hat was anderes gezeigt! die Erfahrung mit dem ICB1 und auch die aktuellen Alutech Bestellungen sprechen eine andere Sprache. Zumal wir diesen Rahmen ohnehin für Lausr und Susi am Lager halten müssten, warum also nicht verkaufbar machen?
- Lasur wurde häufig angefragt und rege diskutiert, kann in Deutschland zwar teuer aber gut gemacht werden ->machen und anbieten
-> wie raw! Siehe auch die bisherigen Kommentare! Auf die Kommentare gebe ich nicht allzu viel, jeder der das Bike live gesehen hat, hätte es gekauft, wartet die Bilder von Hannes ab. Auch hier sprechen die Erfahrungen aus den Alutech Verkäufen eine andere Sprache. Der Vorteil von Lasur ist, dass wir nur anbieten was unsere Lackierer am Lager hat, somit sind wir unabhängig von Stückzahlen.

alle anderen Optionen würde im ersten Schritt nur die Einzelmenge verkleinern und es damit für uns und für euch unwirtschaftlich machen.
-> guter Basti! sag ich doch
Da aber Wirtschaftlichkeit bei einem so dermaßen emotionalem Produkt oft in den Hintergrund rückt, werde ich mir mal Gedanken machen, wie wir Susis Nagelstudio für Fahrradrahmen machen können, sprich, wie wir eine 100% Custom Lösung realisieren könnten.
-> Basti, cool down, alles gut! Wie ich schon gesagt habe, kritisiere ich das PM! Wenn sich Änderungen ergeben dann bitte kommunizieren. schon verstanden, so lange wir nur Rahmensets anbieten, sollte sich der Aufwand für Susi in Grenzen halten.. 
Btw: mir sind die farben eh wurscht, ich kaufe das, was mir besser gefällt und gut! ansonsten gilt:


----------



## -N0bodY- (30. Juli 2015)

Ist mir egal was Ihr alle rumnörgelt. Das einzig Wahre Design ist das schwarz/schwarze. Schlicht, Edel und mit allen anderen geschmacklosen/vollen Farben kombinierbar.

Ich will eins in Größe L und Stealth, am liebsten sofort. :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (30. Juli 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ...ohne alles durchforstet zu haben, aber wo ist diese Ankündigung?..


Da (nach "Ergebnis:"):
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/06...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news
Aber jetzt ists auch wieder gut...


----------



## Plumpssack (30. Juli 2015)

Wären die 190€ Aufpreis für Lasur beim Fanes Rahmen auch für das ICB in etwa repräsentativ oder wird es da eventuell Abweichungen wegen geringerer zu lackierender Fläche oder aufwändiger zu lackierendem Muster geben?


----------



## Phi-Me (30. Juli 2015)

Hmm, ich seh schon kommen, dass ich mir den Rahmen raw zulegen und selbst eloxieren lassen muss...

Gibt's schon ungefähre Zahlen, was die verschiedenen Rahmenverschönerungen kosten/ raw sparen würde?!


----------



## Plumpssack (30. Juli 2015)

achja, was wiegen die Rahmen denn jetzt eigentlich?


----------



## arghlol (30. Juli 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> achja, was wiegen die Rahmen denn jetzt eigentlich?


Ich bin da ja sonst nicht so, aber das Gewicht von dem Rahmen würde mich auch brennend interessieren.
Mit meinem aktuellen Rad bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden, aber ab einer gewissen Differenz im Rahmengewicht könnte ich doch schwach werden.

Sexy genug wäre das Rad schon mal


----------



## SebT-Rex (30. Juli 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> achja, was wiegen die Rahmen denn jetzt eigentlich?


das Muster wog 2880g in M. das Komplettbike mit Doppelpulver, Schläuchen und mittlerer Ausstattung 12,9KG


----------



## foreigner (31. Juli 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> das Muster wog 2880g in M.


Ohne Dämpfer oder mit?


----------



## Plumpssack (31. Juli 2015)

Ich gehe mal stark von ohne Dämpfer aus. 2.5kg wären doch recht unrealistisch..

Aber ich finde ja immernoch, dass der Rahmen prädestiniert für eine Weiterentwicklung mit Carbonhinterbau und Dämpferverlängerung ist


----------



## trailjo (31. Juli 2015)

Ich finde sehr gut, dass mit Rücksicht auf Machbarkeit und Kosten mehrere Farben angeboten werden können. Design polarisiert eben mindestens so stark wie Flaschenhalter und Umwerfer .
Von daher mal ein Lob an das Projektteam für die Bereitschaft, sich immer wieder auf Diskussionen und Vorschläge einzulassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (31. Juli 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ohne Dämpfer oder mit?


Hallo? das ist ein Trailhammer, kein Papierflugzeug!


----------



## Plumpssack (31. Juli 2015)

Aber wo bleiben die Fotos


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Juli 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> das Muster wog 2880g in M. das Komplettbike mit Doppelpulver, Schläuchen und mittlerer Ausstattung 12,9KG


 
Kannst du mal dann auch die XL Zerstörungsmuster wiegen, nicht dass das XL dann 1kg mehr wiegt  ...?


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. Juli 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kannst du mal dann auch die XL Zerstörungsmuster wiegen, nicht dass das XL dann 1kg mehr wiegt  ...?


Es gitb noch kein XL, die kommen erst wenn die Werkzeuge bereit sind! die M und L die aktuell da sind, sind ja noch handgeschnitzt


----------



## arghlol (31. Juli 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> das Muster wog 2880g in M. das Komplettbike mit Doppelpulver, Schläuchen und mittlerer Ausstattung 12,9KG


War der Rahmen ganz nackig, oder Achse, Lagerschalen oder ähnliches dran?
Nur um es etwas besser vergleichen zu können.
Ich brauche ein paar Argumente für mich


----------



## foreigner (31. Juli 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Hallo? das ist ein Trailhammer, kein Papierflugzeug!


Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (6. August 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ab morgen, mein Telefon hat leider etwas viel "Trail" hinter der Linse ;-)


"Morgen" ist längst überschritten
Wie sieht es mit hochauflösenden Impressionen aus? Oder sind die bis zur Eurobike vertagt worden? 

Mit erwartungsvollen Grüßen
deralteser


----------



## JokerT (8. August 2015)

Schau doch mal in die news, da gabs vor einigen Tagen einen Artikel.


----------



## deralteser (8. August 2015)

JokerT schrieb:


> Schau doch mal in die news, da gabs vor einigen Tagen einen Artikel.


Meinst Du diesen Artikel hier?

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/08...e-ersten-muster-des-neuen-alutech-trailbikes/

Mir ging es allerdings um Bilder des blauen und komplett aufgebauten ICB aus diesem thread...


Gruß
deralteser


----------



## Kerosin0815 (8. August 2015)

Trailhammer...toll !!

Wenn es mit dem Stahl IBC net klappt nehm ich eines in Raw.

Aber was nützt mir dieser Hammer wo ich doch so schlecht fahren kann ?
Bin ja schon auf Forstwegen und S1 Trails maßlos überfordert.
Irgendwie stagniert meine Fahrtechnik auf dem Level von 1995 
Seitdem keinerlei Verbesserung.

Egal.Vielleicht nimmt mir das IBC 2.0 die Angst......


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. August 2015)

Das kann gut sein, ich bin zwar von S1 noch nicht überfordert, hab aber auch mal um 95 rum angefangen. Das Ding lässt sich super easy übers Hinterrad fahren, soll heißen, es nimmt es dir nicht sonderlich übel wenn du , wie damals eingebläut, eher über oder auch hinterm Sattel fährst. Im Gegensatz zum ICB 1 dass dich bei solchen Aktionen sofort mit Untersteuern und wegschmierendem Vorderrad bestraft.


----------



## goshawk (12. August 2015)

Gibt / Gab es schon Überlegungen zu einen IBC2.0 mit Pinionantrieb?


----------



## trailjo (12. August 2015)

goshawk schrieb:


> Gibt / Gab es schon Überlegungen zu einen IBC2.0 mit Pinionantrieb?


Ja, geht nicht. Das Getriebe passt nicht mit der Schwingenlagerung zusammen.


----------



## wolfi (13. August 2015)

moin,
ich bin mal fies und bringe mal die dormant-kst-beschichtung in spiel 
sieht hammer-geil aus! ist ein einschichtiger beschichtungsvorgang und hat eine mörder-tiefe.
mir liegt hier gerade ein grünes muster vor. es gibt die auch noch in rot und blau... liegt bei ner kollegin.
ich hoffe es kommt auf den bildern rüber.
life echt nur geil!!!!


----------



## Bener (13. August 2015)

1.: Schneid Dir mal die Fingernägel!

2.: Pulver? Nasslack? "Beschichtung" kann alles mögliche sein...


----------



## wolfi (13. August 2015)

Zu 1: brauche ich zum klampfe spielen.
Zu 2: Pulver 

Und du kannst dir mal wieder das fell aus dem Gesicht schneiden ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (20. August 2015)

Zur Feier des Tages:


----------



## drobbel (20. August 2015)

wird die Kettenstreben-Innenfarbenfläche eigentlich eine Art Kettenstrebenschutz aus Plastik o.ä.?

Irgendwie sieht es so ungleichmäßig aus, wenn der Innenfarbe-Streifen von der Seite gesehen auf jedem Rohr unterschiedlich breit ist...


----------



## foreigner (20. August 2015)

Das ist ein guter Einwand. Ohne wirklich passenden Kettenstreben-Gummi ist heute ja schon fast schäbig.
Ansonsten: Formschönes Radel, das Lackierungs-Design wird mir in diesem Leben nicht mehr gefallen und sieht auf echtem Foto auch schlechter aus als auf den Renderings. Wir hätten´s lieber einfarbig gelassen.


----------



## drobbel (20. August 2015)

Ich meine ich finde zwar immer noch den alten Fahrradschlauch am stilvollsten, aber wo diese Fläche schon genau diese typische Form hat...


----------



## Speziazlizt (20. August 2015)

Aber es ist ja auch nur 1/3 möglichen Designs - oder hab ich das Finale verpasst?


----------



## foreigner (20. August 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Aber es ist ja auch nur 1/3 möglichen Designs - oder hab ich das Finale verpasst?



Das ist das Gewinner-Design


----------



## deralteser (20. August 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das ist ein guter Einwand. Ohne wirklich passenden Kettenstreben-Gummi ist heute ja schon fast schäbig.
> Ansonsten: Formschönes Radel, das Lackierungs-Design wird mir in diesem Leben nicht mehr gefallen und sieht auf echtem Foto auch schlechter aus als auf den Renderings. Wir hätten´s lieber einfarbig gelassen.


Raw lassen und fertig! Dem (Gewinner-) Rendering nach hätte ich wirklich mehr erwartet.


----------



## Don.Coyote (20. August 2015)

Schaut doch gut aus. Gerade die Farbkombi find ich echt gelungen. Immer nur Raw oder einfarbig ist doch auch nix...

Gruß


----------



## freetourer (20. August 2015)

Will mir einfach nicht gefallen - egal wie lange ich draufschau.

Ist aber ja eh die falsche Laufradgröße.

Bitte noch als 29er rausbringen (PM und Konstrukteur waren ja eh der Meinung, dass 29 eben genau in diesem Einsatzbereich Sinn macht) und dann am besten noch RAW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (20. August 2015)

Also die Gesamtansicht hat mich auf dem Foto jetzt auch nicht überzeugt. Aber nachdem ich durch die Fotos im Fotoalbum geklickt habe, fand ich die Umsetzung und die Details doch sehr schön. Auch mit der Lackierung. Ich würde es zu gern mal live sehen. Ich glaube, dann sieht man das Rad bzw den Rahmen doch nochmal ganz anders an.


----------



## freetourer (20. August 2015)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Also die Gesamtansicht hat mich auf dem Foto jetzt auch nicht überzeugt. Aber nachdem ich durch die Fotos im Fotoalbum geklickt habe, fand ich die Umsetzung und die Details doch sehr schön. Auch mit der Lackierung. Ich würde es zu gern mal live sehen. Ich glaube, dann sieht man das Rad bzw den Rahmen doch nochmal ganz anders an.



Habe mich natürlich auch durchgeklickt .....

Auch wenn es live vielleicht besser aussehen kann - als Bike-Hersteller mit dem Vertriebsweg des Online-Direkt-Verkaufs muss das Bike eben auch direkt auf dem Foto gut ankommen.

Die Rahmenform an sich sieht ja wirklich gut aus.


----------



## foreigner (20. August 2015)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Also die Gesamtansicht hat mich auf dem Foto jetzt auch nicht überzeugt. Aber nachdem ich durch die Fotos im Fotoalbum geklickt habe, fand ich die Umsetzung und die Details doch sehr schön. Auch mit der Lackierung. Ich würde es zu gern mal live sehen. Ich glaube, dann sieht man das Rad bzw den Rahmen doch nochmal ganz anders an.



Ich hab´s jetzt auch mal durchgeklickt und find´s ehrlich gesagt noch schlimmer. Dieser über sämtliche Rahmenteile einfach "drübergepinsel-Look" ist echt richtig schlimm. Wie kann man das gut finden? 

Bin aber nur begrenzt traurig drum. Ich hab zuviel Kohle in mein design-mäßig deutlich hübschers ICB 1 gesteckt, sodass ich mir jetzt kein neues Rad hole. Außerdem muss ich erstmal wieder fahren dürfen, hab vor zwei Wochen auch mal einen mehrtägigen Hospitalaufenthalt in meine Hausrunde eingebaut.
Bis ich mir den Rahmen vielleicht mal hole, gibt´s garantiert neue Designs (oder gar keine ), bzw. vielleicht ja was hübsches in Stealth-Carbon.


----------



## Triturbo (20. August 2015)

Für mich ist der Lack am Rad immer nicht so kaufentscheident. Natürlich spielt er ne Rolle. Aber ein Rahmen lässt sich doch auch schnell mal lackieren. Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass der Rahmen jetzt traumhaft schön ist (welcher ist das schon?), aber so schlecht wie viele hier sich auslassen finde ich ihn auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Plumpssack (21. August 2015)

von weiter weg gefällt es mir jetzt wieder echt gut, im Detail geht das mit den zweifarbigen Schweißnähten gar nicht. Lässt sich das Design nicht noch irgendwie so abändern, dass alle Schweißnähte einfarbig sind?


----------



## AMDude (21. August 2015)

Im Detail, zumindest von den Bildern her zu urteilen, leider echt schlimm. z.B. der kreisförmige Farbübergang am Hinterbau über zwei Schweißnähte hinweg. Übergang Ober- zu Sitzrohr und, wenn auch weniger "unschön", am Steuerrohr sind ebenfalls zwei weitere "Highlights".
Schön schaut es aus, wenn die Schweißnaht wie am Übergang Unterrohr zu Tretlager einfarbig ist.
Ich hoffe aber, dass die Übergänge, wenn der Rahmen mit zwei ähnlichen Farben (ich plädiere mal wieder für die grün-grüne Variante  lackiert ist, in den Hintergrund rücken.

Was ich immer noch nicht verstehe: warum muss man das Rad in dieser Farbkombi zu Eurobike bringen? Entgegen allen Abstimmungsergebnissen!

Das Rad an sich gefällt mir aber immer noch. Bin nur noch auf die XL Variante gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (21. August 2015)

Ich finde sowohl den Raw-look, als auch die Farbe sehr geil. Leider sieht die Kombination hier total scheiße aus


----------



## veraono (21. August 2015)

Mir gefällt das Design auch in “real“ vor allem am Haupt-Rahmen sehr  gut ! 
Am Hinterbau wirkt es jedoch unharmonisch dadurch, dass die andersfarbigen Innenbereiche unterschiedlich weit auf die Außenseite herausragen und  hier die Übergänge nicht zur Linienführung der Schweißnähte passen.
Da bin ich noch für Nachbesserung!
Farbe ist auch nicht so das Meine, aber da gibt's ja eh noch Optionen.


----------



## RedSKull (21. August 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Zur Feier des Tages:



Ich war zwar auch nicht für das Design, aber so aufgebaut gefällt es. Die Dämpferverlängerung vielleicht noch in schwarz...

P.S. Ich finde das Ergebnis des Entwicklungsprozesses einfach klasse!


----------



## pfiff (21. August 2015)

Lackierung spricht mich leider gar nicht an.

Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.....


----------



## olsche (22. August 2015)

Das beste an dem Rad ist der Sattel!
Ich habe nach dem ICB 1-Desaster und dem anschliessenden Kauf meines Last Herb die Sache hier nur nebenbei verfolgt.
Was so lese fängt aber an ähnlich wie beim Carver zu werden, bzgl. Abstimmungsergebnisse, Umfragen und Lieferzeiten.
Kann allen Käufern nur Wünschen, das die Qualität wenigstens besser wird.


----------



## jnlkt (22. August 2015)

Ist denn dieser AUfbau auf der crowd.bike Seite denn representativ für die teurere Version oder sit das ein individueller Aufbau?
Denn wenn wir im Oktober laut Seite mit den ersten Bikes rechnen dürfen, wäre doch langsam mal interessant zu wissen, was es für Versionen und zu welchen Preisen es diese geben wird.
Da ich auf der Eurobike sein werde eine Frage, wird es dort verschiedene Rahmengrössen mal zum ausprobieren geben? Oder zumindest dass man sich mal draufsetzen kann?

Gruss


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. August 2015)

Nächste Woche ist Eurobike, wenn solche Infos kommen dann wohl da


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. August 2015)

jnlkt schrieb:


> Ist denn dieser AUfbau auf der crowd.bike Seite denn representativ für die teurere Version oder sit das ein individueller Aufbau?
> Denn wenn wir im Oktober laut Seite mit den ersten Bikes rechnen dürfen, wäre doch langsam mal interessant zu wissen, was es für Versionen und zu welchen Preisen es diese geben wird.
> Da ich auf der Eurobike sein werde eine Frage, wird es dort verschiedene Rahmengrössen mal zum ausprobieren geben? Oder zumindest dass man sich mal draufsetzen kann?
> 
> Gruss



Ab dann gibt's die Rahmen.


----------



## elkosie (22. August 2015)

über die Farbkombi kann man streiten aber es soll ja auch eine Version in Raw gebürstet geben. Was mir allerdings negativ auffällt sind die unterschiedlichen Winkel von Verbindungsstrebe Sattelrohr/Oberrohr zu vorderer Hinterbaustrebe. Das sind unterschiedliche Winkel sehr eng zusammen. Optisch unschön.


----------



## Tobiwan (22. August 2015)

So schlimm ist die Farbkombi echt nicht - ich finds durchaus schick.
Ich hab´s schon mal geschrieben: Wenn es das Bike als 29er gibt, dann gehört es mir....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paintking (22. August 2015)

Das Rad würde komin dem Lasurblau wahrscheinlich schon richtig cool aussehen, im Gewinnerdesign leider nicht


Tobiwan schrieb:


> So schlimm ist die Farbkombi echt nicht - ich finds durchaus schick.
> Ich hab´s schon mal geschrieben: Wenn es das Bike als 29er gibt, dann gehört es mir....



Dann Guck dir im Fotoalbum mal die Detailbilder an. Die Farben finde ich auch nicht schlecht. Das Lasurblau ist echt schick, aber das Design ist einfach grauenhaft, mit den Farbverläufen Kreuz und quer über die Schweißnähte


----------



## Tobiwan (22. August 2015)

Na dann verstehe ich die Designabstimmung aber nicht - war doch klar, dass da auch Schweißnähte sein werden, oder nicht?
Ich finde hier wird gemeckert obwohl das Gesamtergebnis echt Klasse ist - typisch Deutsch?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. August 2015)

Nein, hier wird gemeckert, weil das Ergebnis, des in Theorie der Renderings gut aussehenden Designs (wonach abgestimmt wurde), in der Praxis nunmal unter die Kategorie "Looks good from far away, but far away from good looking" fällt. 
Und da wir nach wie vor im Vorserienprozess steckenist jetzt der Zeitpunkt um es noch durch Korrekturen anzupassen.
Die abgestimmte Geometrie wurde auch noch in Details angepasst weil sich das in der Praxis so zeigte. Das selbe sollte mit dem Design auch passieren.


----------



## Paintking (23. August 2015)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Na dann verstehe ich die Designabstimmung aber nicht - war doch klar, dass da auch Schweißnähte sein werden, oder nicht?
> Ich finde hier wird gemeckert obwohl das Gesamtergebnis echt Klasse ist - typisch Deutsch?



Nur zum Verständnis, ich habe schon bei der Abstimmung gedacht das dieses Design in vVerbindung mit Schweißnähten nicht funktioniert und hab deswegen nicht dafür gestimmt und gehofft das es ein anderes Design wird.
Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher das einige bei der Abstimmung eben nicht an dieses Thema mit den Schweißnähten gedacht haben.

Und dein typisch deutsch kannst du dir schenken. Das ist ein genauso unqualifiziertes Argument wie: "machs doch erstmal besser". wenn ich etwas nicht gut finde, kritisiere ich das. Das hat auch nichts mit Gemecker zu tun. Der Rahmen wird aber meiner Meinung durch dieses Design total verunstaltet und bei der Meinung bleib ich auch.


----------



## Triturbo (23. August 2015)

Aber das Design wird doch nun schon seit 39 Seiten an den Pranger gestellt. Ist doch mal langsam gut, es dürften alle verstanden haben, dass es viele nicht unbedingt ansehnlich finden.


----------



## AMDude (23. August 2015)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Na dann verstehe ich die Designabstimmung aber nicht - war doch klar, dass da auch Schweißnähte sein werden, oder nicht?
> Ich finde hier wird gemeckert obwohl das Gesamtergebnis echt Klasse ist - typisch Deutsch?



Das Problem ist wohl eher, dass niemand oder nur wenige an die Schweißnähte gedacht haben bei der Abstimmung. Ich habe auch gegen das Design gestimmt, aber auch weniger wegen der Nähte. 
Ich glaube Erce hat ja damals schon eindringlich vor diesem Design gewarnt. Meiner Meinung nach hätte aber auch hier die Projektleitung zumindest Stellung beziehen müssen. Die sollten so etwas besser wissen.

Bin aber noch immer der Meinung, dass die Kombi Farbe-Raw das mit den Schweißnähten verstärkt und verstehe nicht, warum gerade diese Farbkombi zur ersten Präsentation gewählt wurde. Entweder komplett Raw, oder zweifarbig.

Es ist immer noch ein tolles Bike und hoffe auf vorteilhaftere Farbkombis.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2015)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Aber das Design wird doch nun schon seit 39 Seiten an den Pranger gestellt. Ist doch mal langsam gut, es dürften alle verstanden haben, dass es viele nicht unbedingt ansehnlich finden.



Man sollte es solange hier predigen bis es geändert wird. 
Wäre ja schlimm wenn man Fehler nicht solange ansprechen darf bis sie geändert werden 

G.


----------



## mhedder (24. August 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Zur Feier des Tages:



Welche Rahmengröße ist das denn? L?
Ich hoffe, dass beim M die Abstützungen des Sitzrohrs etwas besser aussehen...

Gruß Marc


----------



## Plumpssack (24. August 2015)

Das ist M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldbauernbub (24. August 2015)

AMDude schrieb:


> Ich glaube Erce hat ja damals schon eindringlich vor diesem Design gewarnt. Meiner Meinung nach hätte aber auch hier die Projektleitung zumindest Stellung beziehen müssen. Die sollten so etwas besser wissen.


Hat der Nuts im Designthread eh gemacht: 


> Die Rahmendreicke innen andersfarbig als außen zu gestalten, wie @TSU-JAGUAR gezeigt hat, ist ein Klassiker - und wie ich finde, zu recht. Es gibt dem Rahmen eine schöne Tiefe und täuscht Lichtkanten vor, wo gar keine sind ...



Worauf wir dann mehr oder weniger lautstark darauf hingewiesen haben, dass man dort, wo keine Kanten sind, auch nix betonen kann (Das letzte Foto zeigt sehr schön, dass die Lichtkanten überall sind, nur nicht entlang der Designlinien.) Und auf das Problem mit den Schweißnähten wurde auch mehrfach hingewiesen. Aer so ist das halt in der Demokratie: Das meiste steht eh im Parteiprogramm. Trotzdem werden manche Parteien immer wieder gewählt. Und analog zur Politik haben wir uns die Entwürfe so lange schöngerendert, bis am Ende (fast) alle zufrieden waren. Und jetzt schaut die Kiste halt aus, wie von Bob Ross persönlich ohne Rücksicht auf Form und Material angehirselt.


----------



## GrillMeister (24. August 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Zur Feier des Tages:



Erstmal mein ein fettes Lob an mein Vorstellungsvermögen. Und was passiert jetzt?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. August 2015)

GrillMeister schrieb:


> Erstmal mein ein fettes Lob an mein Vorstellungsvermögen. Und was passiert jetzt?



Erst mal locker durch die Hose atmen 

Die Kritik ist angekommen und wir werden sicherlich noch Alternativen diskutieren. In der Konstruktion haben wir zahlreiche "Loops" gedreht und mit dem Design werden wir uns auch noch mal kritisch auseinander setzen. Zum Glück muss ich die Design-Baustelle nicht bearbeiten, bei so vielen Geschmäckern ist das viel undankbarer als der technische Teil 
Lasst uns jetzt erstmal die Eurobike überstehen und dann geht es wieder rund!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (25. August 2015)

Den Rest finde ich eh super! Technisch überzeugt mich der Gerät voll, aber das Design ist einfach...naja  Komplett in dem blau wäre glaube ich auch super.


----------



## Vincy (25. August 2015)

*EUROBIKE 2015 | Viele Köche, ein Bike: Das Alutech ICB2.0*
http://enduro-mtb.com/eurobike-2015-viele-koeche-ein-bike-das-alutech-icb2-0/





 


Zitat:

Das ICB2.0 wird vorerst lediglich als Rahmenset zu einem Preis von 1.399 € erhältlich sein und ist ab Oktober vorbestellbar. Als Farben stehen die Optionen Titan Anodized/Orange Paint, Raw Anodized und Blue/Yellow/Red Translucent (+ 200 €) zur Auswahl. Wer 50 % des Kaufpreises als Anzahlung leistet, bekommt bei Lieferung einen RockShox Monarch Plus DebonAir zum Rahmen, wer mit 75 % des Kaufpreises in Vorleistung geht, erhält einen FOX FLOAT X dazu. Die Auslieferung der ersten Rahmen soll im Februar 2016 beginnen.

Weitere Informationen zum Rad gibt es unter crowd.bike.


----------



## xTr3Me (25. August 2015)

Sind die 2900g als Angabe mit Dämpfer zu verstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne68 (25. August 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Sind die 2900g als Angabe mit Dämpfer zu verstehen?



Eher nicht.Obwohl schön wärs.
Mit Dämpfer wären es dann wohl ca 3200 gramm (Rahmengröße ?) wäre aber auch noch im grünen Bereich ?
Wenn es tatsächlich 2900 gr *mit* Dämpfer wäre umso besser.
Der Preis von 1399€ mit Dämpfer liegt auch noch im Rahmen finde ich.

Passt !


----------



## duc-mo (25. August 2015)

Schon lustig, dass das fertige Bike zuerst auf www.enduro-mtb.com vorgestellt wird und nicht hier...

Im Übrigen, die Farbwahl und Farbübergänge sind einfach potthäßlich geworden! War aber zu erwarten gewesen, wenn ihr mich fragt...


----------



## Plumpssack (25. August 2015)

Gewicht ist ohne Dämpfer und ich befürchte der Preis auch, sonst würde das mit der Anzahlung und dem Dämpfer um sonst dazu doch gar keinen Sinn ergeben...? Naja werden wir wohl noch erfahren


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (25. August 2015)

Dass der Preis zuerst woanders auftaucht überrascht mich nicht im
Mindestens.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. August 2015)

Im Zweifel hat da wohl jemand vergessen nen NDA auszuhandeln, mal sehen wann die News hier auftaucht. Und die Möglichen Farbvarianten veranlassen mich irgendwie noch nicht dazu Geld an den Monitor zu werfen. Mal sehen wie Titan/Orange aussieht.


----------



## Kharne (25. August 2015)

Wohl kaum besser als raw/blau. Und wie die 3-farbige Variante aussieht will ich glaub ich garnicht erst wissen...


----------



## Plumpssack (25. August 2015)

Ich hoffe aus dem äußerst präzis formulierten enduro-mtb mag Text rauszulesen dass es eine "raw Variante" in Form von "Raw Anodized" zu kaufen gibt...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. August 2015)

Das ist doof formuliert. Du hast die Wahl gegen Aufpreis Raw anodisiert mit Blau-, Rot- oder Gelb-Lasur zu bestellen. Da die eh hier gepulvert werden, als RAW anodisiert hier ankommen könnte man ihn evtl. auch ohne Lack anbieten. Nur so'ne Idee.
€dit:
Wobei es besser wäre wie Plumpssack es deutet. Raw oder in Lasur ohne Abklebung


----------



## deralteser (26. August 2015)

We will see...es wird schon für jeden Geschmack etwas bei der Sache herauskommen.
Scheinbar mag ich kein Blau mehr - diese Version (sowie der Aufbau) gefällt mir persönlich viel besser:


----------



## drobbel (26. August 2015)

Jap, das ist geil  Nur die gelben Akzente sind ein bisschen agressiv...Nennt sich dieser dunkle Farbton dann Titan? Täuscht das oder hat das nen Braunstich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (26. August 2015)

einmal einfarbig komplett in dem braun oder was auch immer das ist für mich bitte  das ist ja wohl mal die ultimative Oberfläche für einen Mountainbikerahmen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. August 2015)

Selbst das Braun-Silber sieht echt gut aus. Das hätten sie mal vor dem Blau veröffentlichen sollen!
Da die Pulverrahmen ja hier beschichtet werden (deshalb ja die 200€ Aufpreis) sollte es doch wohl eigentlich auch möglich sein das Ding ohne Maskierungen, nur mit Schriftzug zu lackieren. Braucht zwar etwas mehr Lack, dafür weniger Zeit fürs aufkleben, abziehen, Nacharbeiten.

@nuts:
Warum seid ihr mit dem Artikel erst fast zwölf Stunden nach dem Jungs vom Enduro-Mag am Start? Schlechte Absprache? NDAs sind doch in der Branche Gang und Gäbe. Sieht halt irgendwie doof aus.


----------



## freigeist (26. August 2015)

Hui.. Das "Braun/Silber" trifft meinen Geschmack 

Warum nun aber hier mit Infos gespart wird und dann im Enduro-Mtb. com nen Test folgt... Die Große Bühne wäre doch hier Perfekt gewesen, oder nicht?!


----------



## foreigner (26. August 2015)

Silber/braun gefällt mir überraschender Weise auch deutlich besser.
Liegt wohl am Blau-ton des anderen Bikes. Der ist für sich genommen (Lasur hin oder her) nicht besonders hübsch.

Der Aufbau des braunen Bikes ist aber auch extrem geil ! Statt der komischen Moveloc noch ne Reverb rein und ich würd´s so sehr gerne nehmen. 

@nuts : Was ist denn das für ein t-shirt ?


----------



## foreigner (26. August 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @nuts:
> Warum seid ihr mit dem Artikel erst fast zwölf Stunden nach dem Jungs vom Enduro-Mag am Start? Schlechte Absprache? NDAs sind doch in der Branche Gang und Gäbe. Sieht halt irgendwie doof aus.



Die Jungs vom Enduro Mag sind halt einfach auf Zack. * Duck und weg *


----------



## hnx (26. August 2015)

Das Bike testen was man selbst entwickelt hat, da würde sicher mancher externe Leser die Stirn runzeln.


----------



## freigeist (26. August 2015)

nicht testen, sondern das fertige Produkt -Präsentieren-


----------



## foreigner (15. September 2015)




----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2015)

Hat was  ...abgesehen vom Oberrohr 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drobbel (15. September 2015)

Knicke im Oberrohr vorm Steuerrohr gehören einfach verboten


----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2015)

Irgendwie hört man garnix mehr von dem schönen Rad hier. 
Wahrscheinlich basteln sie jetzt schon an der Variante für den Folgetrend nächstes Jahr.

G.


----------



## xTr3Me (15. September 2015)

148 mm und Boost, bzw 650B+ sind ja durchaus in Mode für das kommende Modelljahr.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (15. September 2015)

Vom Zeitrahmen her würde ich eher auf das übernächste Modelljahr tippen. Da wird dann - ganz im Sinne des Elektronik-Hypes - Kurven-ABS mit integrierter Überschlagserkennung und Wheelie-Control der ganz große Trend, damit die aggressiven Trailbike-Geometrien auch für Anfänger beherrschbar werden.


----------



## hnx (16. September 2015)

Das heutige Feedback ist erst fürs übernächste Modelljahr (allgemein nicht aufs ICB bezogen), versteht sich.


----------



## foreigner (16. September 2015)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Vom Zeitrahmen her würde ich eher auf das übernächste Modelljahr tippen. Da wird dann - ganz im Sinne des Elektronik-Hypes - Kurven-ABS mit integrierter Überschlagserkennung und Wheelie-Control der ganz große Trend, damit die aggressiven Trailbike-Geometrien auch für Anfänger beherrschbar werden.



Naja, wenn die E-bikes erstmal ausgereift sind und es elektronische Bremseingriffe gibt, ist der Weg zur Wheelie-Control wirklich nicht mehr weit.
Das ist dann halt sowas wie bei Ferrari die Side Slip Angle Control (elektronische Hilfe, damit auch jede fahrerische Niete mit seinem Ferrari Driften kann).
Aber wie schnell zum Beispiel Boost schon wieder kam, ist schon erschreckend.


Wie das weitere Vorhaben hinsichtlich Komplett-bikes ausschaut, wäre aber mal wirklich interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> 148 mm und Boost, bzw 650B+ sind ja durchaus in Mode für das kommende Modelljahr.


 
Ja schon, aber ich meinte schon den nächsten logischen Schritt, nachdem 650B+ sich etabliert hat und Boost dann auch an den normalen 650B Rädern zu finden sein wird 

G.


----------



## JokerT (16. September 2015)

Schnellspanner?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2015)

JokerT schrieb:


> Schnellspanner?



Schellspanner kann man am jetzigen Boost auch schon fahren 
Natürlich die Reifengröße die bei 650B in Verbindung mit Boost sinnvoll wird. Aber ich werd das böse Zahlenwort hier nicht beim Namen nennen 

G.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. September 2015)

5"?


----------



## hoschik (17. September 2015)

Boost war nur der Anfang, die Laufräder werden dadurch so steif,das alles andere auch angepasst werden muß um dem gerecht zu werden, tapered 1 1/8 ist da viel zu labbrig und gibt es schon viel zu lange , 75mm Innenlagerbreite muss es da auch schon sein.
 Boost im DH Bereich wird auch noch kommen,jede Wette, 

Iwas müssen sie ja neu machend wenn sich die Bikes ansich seit 2013 nicht mehr großartig verändern.


----------



## hnx (17. September 2015)

In Zeiten wo viele über zu steife Räder (als Gesamtbild) meckern, da alles nur noch aus Plastik ist macht Boost natürlich Sinn.


----------



## foreigner (17. September 2015)

Boost im DH kommt ganz sicher nicht. Die Räder insbesondere mit 157mm X12 sind doch jetzt schon viel zu breit.
Wenn ich mal wieder richtig Geld für ein DH Bike hinblättern würde, dann wäre mir ein Demo allein deswegen schon sympathisch, weil es einen sehr schlanken 135mm Hinterbau hat. Ich fahr gerne mal sehr eng zwischen Felsen durch und da ist mir jeder Millimeter sehr willkommen mit dem ich nicht hängen bleibe, sei es am Rahmen, an der Bremsscheibe oder am Schaltwerk. Und ich stehe auch ungern wie der Cowboy nach 200 Milen im Sattel auf dem Rad und schrabbe auch bei 135mm Hinterbau mit 73mm Innenlager genug mit den Fersen an den Kettenstreben herum.
Demnächst gibt´s die nötige Bein-korrektur-Op für Mountainbiker noch im Angebot, weil man ohne ordentliche O-Beine die Räder nicht mehr fahren kann.

Das Specialized Demo ist doch der beste Beweis, dass das alles Blödsinn ist. 135mm Nabenbreite bei 27,5" am DH Bike hält Problemlos. Warum also breiter? Und das an Rädern die einen Bruchteil der Belastung abbekommen.
Ich hätte gerne wieder 135mm Naben und am DH Rad alte 8-Ketten mit entsprechenden Kasetten. Nicht weil ich "ewig gestrig" bin, sondern weil die einfach besser waren. Die halten dann vielleicht auch wieder weiter, als die ersten 2 Tritte aus dem Starthäuschen.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. September 2015)

Es geht doch nicht darum, dass man es braucht. Es geht einfach darum, dass es einen neuen Standard gibt. Es hat bei 650B geklappt, da hat es noch minimal Sinn gemacht, also wieso soll es mit dem nächsten neuen Standard nicht auch klappen? Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir ab sofort jedes Jahr neue "Standards" sehen werden und garantiert jedes mal an Schnittstellen, die es erfordern werden sich neues teures Equipment kaufen zu müssen, sofern man einen neuen Rahmen will.


----------



## RedSKull (17. September 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Boost im DH kommt ganz sicher nicht. Die Räder insbesondere mit 157mm X12 sind doch jetzt schon viel zu breit.



Aber als "Turbo Boost" vermarktet, kaufen es bestimmt genug von uns Idioten. 

Aber wo inzwischen sogar die Strecken am Ochsenkopf Überbreiten-kompatibel sind...


----------



## foreigner (17. September 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht darum, dass man es braucht. Es geht einfach darum, dass es einen neuen Standard gibt. Es hat bei 650B geklappt, da hat es noch minimal Sinn gemacht, also wieso soll es mit dem nächsten neuen Standard nicht auch klappen? Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir ab sofort jedes Jahr neue "Standards" sehen werden und garantiert jedes mal an Schnittstellen, die es erfordern werden sich neues teures Equipment kaufen zu müssen, sofern man einen neuen Rahmen will.



Daher meine einfache Taktik: Keine neuen Rahmen kaufen.
Echte Vorteile gibt´s eh nicht. Wo sich noch was tut sind Fahrwerke und die lassen sich recht günstig tunen und auf aktuellen stand bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (17. September 2015)

Richtig gute Hinterbauten gab´s auch vor 3,4,5 Jahren schon. Federbein vernünftig abstimmen (lassen) und ab geht´s...


----------



## H.B.O (24. September 2015)

look what i found


----------



## foreigner (24. September 2015)

Da macht man einmal einen Vorschlag für ein Hinterbausystem und schon baut´s jeder.

Ich hätte noch ein paar mehr.


----------



## H.B.O (24. September 2015)

das soll super sein , progressiv wenig lager wartungsarm....steht alles auf der hp der innovativen amischmiede


----------



## foreigner (24. September 2015)

H.B.O schrieb:


> das soll super sein, ...


Ich habe nichts anderes erwartet.


----------



## Kharne (24. September 2015)

Hätteste mal Patent drauf anmelden sollen


----------



## veraono (24. September 2015)

Dreist


----------



## trailterror (24. September 2015)

also soweit ich das gelesen hab gibts von denen das all mountain und dirt bike schon länger...

ich denk also kaum, dass die Amis hier abgekupfert haben....

vll andersrum...? oder nur Zufall..?

die ähnlichkeit ist aber schon verblüffend


----------



## xTr3Me (24. September 2015)

Euer Ernst? Erinnert mich an Apple vs Samsung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne68 (24. September 2015)

Glaube eher das von den Amis abgekupfert wurde da es die Teile schon länger gibt 

Ein Schelm wer....


----------



## ONE78 (24. September 2015)

Da ist doch das tretlager in an der schwinge, oder


----------



## pezolived (24. September 2015)

Ja!


----------



## arghlol (25. September 2015)

Beim flux runterscrollen auf deren FB-Seite habe ich zumindest bis in den November 2013 noch Bilder von dem Rad gefunden. Es ist also auf jeden Fall nicht ganz taufrisch.
Ich habe allerdings keinen Überblick wann hier was entschieden wurde 

Aber die optische Ähnlichkeit ist schon verblüffend. Und ich meine da war auch ein Bild von einem neuen DH-Bike dabei, dass das Tretlager nicht an der Schwinge haben wird.
Aber ich glaube kaum, dass die beiden Räder sich irgendwie Kunden wegnehmen ;-)


----------



## RedSKull (25. September 2015)

Wenn mehrere voneinander unabhängige Entwicklungen in die gleiche Richtung gehen, scheint was dran zu sein.

Entweder Profit  - oder hier wahrscheinlicher - funktionelle Vorteile.

Das ICB 2.0 (depperter Name), steht auf jeden Fall auf der Liste für die Nachfolge meines Nicolai Bass. Aber mal auch sehen, was Last als nächstes bringt.


----------



## H.B.O (25. September 2015)

ich hab jezt nicht geforscht was vorher war, die ähnlichkeit ist nur verblüffend - schaut mal die ausfallenden an

edit: wow, kann man beim grünen ein x förmiges versteifungsblech sehen !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (25. September 2015)

Kann sein, dass irgendwer dessen Marke ich nichtmal kenne (geschweige denn die Bikes) schneller war.
Wobei das AM schon echt sehr nach ICB ausschaut.

Aber iiiihhhhh, ne Antriebsschwinge. Wer baut denn noch sowas... , wie 1998 ist das denn ?


----------



## böser_wolf (25. September 2015)

wäre doch mal interessant wie das Amiteil fährt 
scheint ja ne Antriebsschwinge zu sein und die sind ja bekanntlich im stehen nicht der Brüller
aber hmm kurzer Weg  mitte bb--drehachse hmmm


----------



## foreigner (25. September 2015)

Es kackt trotzdem ab gegen das ICB. Voll aktiv funktioniert einfach besser.
Und spritzig ist auch anders, auch was die Geo angeht. Eher was für gerade aus.


----------



## foreigner (25. September 2015)

Für ein DH finde ich das System übrigens deutlich weniger interessant. Da würde ich die Verlängerung weglassen und lieber das Sitzrohr durchbrechen. Da bekommt man ähnliche Progression und Eigenschaften hin und ist noch einfacher und wartungsärmer.
Leider gibt´s außer vielleicht von winzigen Exoten-Firmen keinen guten DH-Eingelenker mit moderne Geo.
Wenn man das Ding gut bauen würde, würde es echt gut funktionieren und die Wartungsarmut und das simple Prinzip hätten gerade in der Bikeparkgemeinde noch wesentlich größere Fans.


----------



## Kharne (25. September 2015)

Joar. Habe gerade mein Voltage FR zerlegt. Lager voller Dreck und mit schönen Rasterungen. Haben kaum km gesehen und laut Vorbesitzer war der Hinterbau (samt Lager) kein halbes Jahr alt als ich es gekauft habe.

Dagegen wäre ein sauber abgedichtetes Monsterlager super, kommt eh ne Stummelstütze rein, daher kann auch das Sitzrohr durchbrochen werden...


----------



## trailterror (25. September 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Und spritzig ist auch anders, auch was die Geo angeht. Eher was für gerade aus.



welches?

ich find das Bicycle Fabrications 6Gun liest sich nicht weniger spritzig als das alutech. 

es hat zudem (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab) den etwas kürzeren reach und Oberrohr und Radstand und das etwas längere sitzrohe (was mir entgegen käme).

Fakt ist das AM und Dort von Bicycle Fabrikation gibts schon seit einigen Jahren. dass beim ibc abgeguckt wurde ist demnach ausgeschlossen.

die deutlichen Gemeinsamkeiten beider bikes beruhen demnach auf:

- entweder Zufall (was ich fast schon als relativ unwahrscheinlich empfinde)
- oder abkucken seitens alutech bei bicycle Fabrications 

solch geile eingelenker (aus den oben genannten gründen) machen mich aber auch schob seit längerem an.

bin auf der suche nach (kennt wer was):

- verstellbarem FW 140/160
- duo link -> 26' und 27,5' Kompatibilität ohne geo Einbußen
- das ganze nicht Uz lang/flach/tief
- einlegenger mit von aussen abschmierbaren lagern


ist letzteres beim IBC egtl. gegeben? könnte man evtl drauf verzichten, wenn der kleine service einfach und schnell von statten geht....


----------



## böser_wolf (25. September 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Es kackt trotzdem ab gegen das ICB. Voll aktiv funktioniert einfach besser.
> Und spritzig ist auch anders, auch was die Geo angeht. Eher was für gerade aus.



das es besser ist schon klar
Aber für mich als Rohloffer wäre das mit anderen ausfallenden eine echte alternative


----------



## rfgs (25. September 2015)

hab heute sehr zufällig einen blick auf das icb 2.0 mit rockshox fahrwerk im raum münchen werfen dürfen/können.
Es hatte die blau/silberne farbkombi.
ohoh sehr fesch des gerät !


----------



## arghlol (25. September 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Fakt ist das AM und Dort von Bicycle Fabrikation gibts schon seit einigen Jahren. dass beim ibc abgeguckt wurde ist demnach ausgeschlossen.


Was du meinst ist doch das Rad ohne Dämpferverlängerung, oder?


----------



## foreigner (28. September 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> welches?
> 
> ich find das Bicycle Fabrications 6Gun liest sich nicht weniger spritzig als das alutech.
> 
> ...



Kann eigentlich nicht sein. Satte 440mm Kettenstreben, 470mm Reach bei L, und einen 0,5° flacheren LW als das ICB. Der Radstand muss zwangsläufig  mindestens 30mm länger sein. Diese Geo-angaben zeugen wirklich nicht von Spritzigkeit. Jedenfalls nicht mit einer wie sie das ICB hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (28. September 2015)

die geo daten hab ich anders in erinnerung....

check das nochmal

edith. KS sind tatsächtlich knapp 440mm, hast recht 

wo haste den reach wert her? errechnet?


----------



## foreigner (28. September 2015)

Ich glaube die nennen das Front-Center-Length oder so ähnlich. Ist eigentlich Blödsinn, weil das normalerweise etwas anderes ist, aber bei den Angaben können das nur Reach-Werte sein, alles andere ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn.


----------



## böser_wolf (29. September 2015)

ist aber Wurscht die Rahmen sind Custom-Made,alles machbar(fast)
ich hab dem mal geschrieben 
weil ich da schon Neugierig bin


----------



## Speziazlizt (30. September 2015)

Was gibt es denn eigentlich neues? Seit der Eurobike nix mehr gehört. Nuts ist ja eine Zeit lang nicht disponibel, aber der Rest der Bande darf ja auch gerne was vermelden 

edit: @supurb-bicycles und weitere


----------



## Joerg80 (3. Oktober 2015)

Servus. 
Ich lauere schon jeden Tag auf Neuigkeiten  
Könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, mein Cube AMS125 durchs ICB 2.0 zu ersetzen.
Welche Rahmenhöhe würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen mit den folgenden Daten:
Schrittlänge 80cm
Größe 174cm
Grüße
Jörg


----------



## freigeist (3. Oktober 2015)

Neuigkeiten wird es hier nicht mehr geben (!)
Es geht hier nächstes Jahr mit dem ICB -3- weiter..


----------



## Plumpssack (4. Oktober 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn eigentlich neues? Seit der Eurobike nix mehr gehört. Nuts ist ja eine Zeit lang nicht disponibel, aber der Rest der Bande darf ja auch gerne was vermelden
> 
> edit: @supurb-bicycles und weitere


"Das ICB 2.0 wird ab Oktober vorbestellbar sein. Trage dich hier ein, dann erhältst du eine E-Mail, sobald das Bike bestellbar ist."


----------



## herter (4. Oktober 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> "Das ICB 2.0 wird ab Oktober vorbestellbar sein. Trage dich hier ein, dann erhältst du eine E-Mail, sobald das Bike bestellbar ist."



Es iss doch Oktober, wann gehts endlich vorran...


----------



## skask (4. Oktober 2015)

freigeist schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten wird es hier nicht mehr geben (!)
> Es geht hier nächstes Jahr mit dem ICB -3- weiter..


Dann aber bitte in 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2015)

....und Platz für breite Reifen.

G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. Oktober 2015)

Hi Leute,

nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Update (sorry, dass es momentan so zäh ist... jetzt wo wir in der Produktionsphase sind drängen schon wieder die nächsten Projekte):

Derzeit laufen bei EFBE die Rahmenprüfungen. Sobald die erfolgreich abgeschlossen sind ist der Rahmen von der technischen Seite fertig.

Zusätzlich ist gerade noch das Thema "Bunt & Farbe & so" in Arbeit. Da das Design - vorsichtig formuliert - nicht nur reine Begeisterung hervor gerufen hat, haben wir auf Basis der Top-Designs noch mal eine Überarbeitung in die Wege geleitet. Aus dieser Überarbeitungsrunde werden wir demnächst eine Auswahl zur Abstimmung stellen.
Bei der Überarbeitung hat das Thema Realisierbarkeit auch eine große Rolle gespielt, da dabei viel Kleinkram zu beachten ist haben wir das Ganze auch nicht in Form einer Diskussion unendlich breit getreten (schließlich wollen wir in dieser Dekade noch ein paar Rahmen verkaufen ) Wie gesagt... Bilder und Abstimmung kommen bald!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Mazimm (5. Oktober 2015)

Top 
Danke für die tollen Neuigkeiten.


----------



## Dakeyras (5. Oktober 2015)

Bitte bitte bitte das gunmetal brown in Serie bringen 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phi-Me (5. Oktober 2015)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Bitte bitte bitte das gunmetal brown in Serie bringen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


Oh ja!  Mit irgendwas dunklem. Vielleicht sogar schwarz oder Titan...


----------



## Plumpssack (5. Oktober 2015)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Bitte bitte bitte das gunmetal brown in Serie bringen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


Das gibts laut der mtb-news Eurobike Vorstellung auf jedenfall zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (5. Oktober 2015)

Oder mit beige... 

Hellelfenbein ähnlich (taxifarbe) in Pulver matt... 

Das wäre mal lecker!


----------



## Dakeyras (6. Oktober 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Das gibts laut der mtb-news Eurobike Vorstellung auf jedenfall zu kaufen.



Hast recht, hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut. Dann bin ich ja beruhigt   (am besten dann der ganze Rahmen in der Farbe; und bitte nix in taxifarbe. Da würde ja nichts an bunten Anbauteilen dazupassen)

Von der Oberfläche wäre mir zwar elox lieber als lasurlack, das gunmetal brown ist aber einfach der Hammer...  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Plumpssack (13. Oktober 2015)

http://www.bikerumor.com/2015/10/12...l-suspension-mountain-bike-becomes-a-reality/

2/4 Kommentaren beziehen sich auf mangelnde Flaschenhaltermontagemöglichkeit


----------



## RadioAUCKLAND (15. Oktober 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> 2/4 Kommentaren beziehen sich auf mangelnde Flaschenhaltermontagemöglichkeit



Haha, das ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen... Muss ich mir auch noch einen Trinkrucksack kaufen


----------



## Speziazlizt (18. Oktober 2015)

@supurb-bicycles Hoi Basti, also irgendwie müsst ihr mal noch eine Promotour mit Probe rollen durchführen, damit sich bzgl. der Größen festlegen kann. Als Ort würde ich Latsch oder wa ähnlich schickes im Vinschgau vorschlagen


----------



## Plumpssack (19. Oktober 2015)

Grad in der Mittagspause in der Freeride über einen Test zum ICB gestolpert. Fazit: guter Allrounder ohne echte Schwächen aber eher Enduro als leichtes Trailbike und verlangt auf Flowtrails mehr Krafteinsatz als ein Rocky Thunderbolt BC Edition.

Die dort angegebenen (vermutlich gemessenen) Geowrte weichen aus welchem Grund auch immer von der eigentlichen Tabelle ab: Größe M, 66° LW, 25mm BB Drop, 433mm Kettenstreben, 1177mm Radstand, 625mm Stack.


----------



## Don.Coyote (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe den Test auch gelesen. Wirklich berauschend liest sich das nicht, besonderes wenn man sonst die Tests in der Freeride anschaut.

Hier mal eine grobe Zusammenfassung der Statements:
- wirkt wie ein Enduro
- eher hohes Gewicht
- Konzept konnte an der Isar nicht ganz überzeugen
- fährt sich nicht richtig agil
- erste Tour mit schwacher Hinterbauperformance
- trotz andere Dämpfer erzeugt das Bike keinen richtigen Pop
- fehlende Dynamik im Bikepark
- mehr Körpereinsatz beim springen

+ man steht gut im Bike


----------



## Phi-Me (19. Oktober 2015)

Hat Alutech nicht genug gezahlt?!=)


----------



## Wayne68 (19. Oktober 2015)

Nur weil das Rad von der Community "entwickelt" wurde muss noch kein Top Rad rauskommen.
Vom ursprünglichem Gedanken ein leichtes und kurzhubiges "Trailbike" auf die Räder zu stellen ist letztendlich leider wenig übriggeblieben.
Schade.Der Ursprungsgedanke hat durchaus Potenzial gehabt.
Aber was solls.Muss es ja nicht kaufen.


----------



## Plumpssack (19. Oktober 2015)

Gewundert hat mich ins besondere, dass nachdrücklich darauf hingewiesen wurde dass es schwer im Vergleich zu einem 7000€ Plaste Rocky ist.
Außerdem wird sonst immer in der Freeride größeres Bergabpotential von extremeren Geos gelobt (auch wenn sie noch bergaborientierter als für die Federwegsklasse gewöhnlich sind). In diesem Fall wurde der Endurocharakter aber einfach nur als Nachteil abgestempelt.

Mein Empfinden war eher, dass es eine super Alternative für die jenigen ist, bei denen ein waschechtes Enduro meistens too much ist, das Bike dennoch bergab bei den Kumpels mit Enduros mithalten soll wenns mal wild wird, dann nur mehr Fahrtechnik abverlangt aber keine wirklichen Grenzen in Bezug auf "Ballern" setzt.
Gleichzeitig war es um ein vielfaches spritziger in der Ebene als mein Vitus Sommet oder mein altes Iron Horse 6point. Auch Bunnyhops gingen sehr leicht von der Hand... (Stichwort "Pop")

Das Rocky Thunferbolt z.B. wirkt nicht so als würde ichs bedenkenlos mit in den Park nehmen, das ICB schon. Trotzdem ist es noch was ganz anderes als mein Enduro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (19. Oktober 2015)

Was habt ihr immer mit der scheiss Freeride? Die "testen" nur wie ihnen die Nase gewachsen ist und schreiben sich nebenbei noch zu den krassesten Fahrern unter der Sonne...


----------



## Plumpssack (19. Oktober 2015)

http://www.mtb-mag.com/en/first-ride-crowd-designed-alutech-icb2-0-trail-bike/ der Test z.B. bestätigt meine Einschätzung


----------



## Plumpssack (19. Oktober 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Was habt ihr immer mit der scheiss Freeride? Die "testen" nur wie ihnen die Nase gewachsen ist und schreiben sich nebenbei noch zu den krassesten Fahrern unter der Sonne...


Ist halt irgendwie schade weil es doch viel mehr Leute gibt die sich absolut nach diesen 5 Zeiler Tests der Magazine richten als man denkt.

Interessieren würde mich allerdings schon was es mit den von der Freeride gemessenen abweichenden Geowerten auf sich hat.


----------



## Don.Coyote (19. Oktober 2015)

Sehr viele Leute werden sich danach richten.
Ich will das Projekt jetzt auch nicht schlecht reden, ganz und gar nicht. Aber ich glaub jetzt auch nicht das die Freeride komplett ins blaue bewertet, auch wenn das manchem ganz Recht wäre. Genau so, wie man den Test stolz erwähnen würde, wenn dieser dementsprechend positiv ausgefallen wäre. Aber klar, dass das jetzt niemand zugeben würde.
Man sollte sich natürlich bei solch einer Anschaffung selber ein Bild von dem Bike machen. Probefahren und das am Besten im Gelände, allerdings hat dazu nicht jeder die Chance. So bleiben nur zwei Wege übrig. Glaub fremden Leuten aus dem Forum oder glaub fremden Leuten aus einem Bike-Magazin.

Ich glaub an das Projekt, allerdings ist es das Bike sicher nicht von Kritik befreit bloß weil es von einer großen Community entwickelt wurde. Die Frage ist immer wie man mit Kritik umgeht...


----------



## Piefke (19. Oktober 2015)

Das IBC 2.0 landet bei dem Test eher im Mittelfeld mit Kritik an der Länge und dem Hinterbau.
Die beiden Testsieger haben kürzere Kettenstreben und sind Viergelenker, aber das wollten ja leider hier die Wenigsten.


----------



## Plumpssack (19. Oktober 2015)

Piefke schrieb:


> Das IBC 2.0 landet bei dem Test eher im Mittelfeld mit Kritik an der Länge und dem Hinterbau.
> Die beiden Testsieger haben kürzere Kettenstreben und sind Viergelenker, aber das wollten ja leider hier die Wenigsten.


die Kettenstreben sollten ja ursprünglich einen knappen Zentimeter Kürzer sein als sie bei dem Testbike waren...bei den Prototypen hab ich mich nicht an der Kettenstrebenlänge gestört, wie lang sie wirklich waren weiß ich aber auch nicht, fühlten sich aber eindeutig kürzer an als die 334mm an meinem eigenen Rad.


----------



## hnx (19. Oktober 2015)

Das es zu weit Richtung Enduro geht wurde ja bei der Planung oft genug von diversen Nutzern gesagt und jetzt schreibts auch noch eine Bike-Bravo.


----------



## mawe (19. Oktober 2015)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Ich habe den Test auch gelesen. Wirklich berauschend liest sich das nicht, besonderes wenn man sonst die Tests in der Freeride anschaut.
> 
> Hier mal eine grobe Zusammenfassung der Statements:
> ...



Wie? Der fehlende Flaschenhalter und 1fach wurden nicht bemängelt?
Dann besteht ja noch Hoffnung....


----------



## Plumpssack (20. Oktober 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> bei den Prototypen hab ich mich nicht an der Kettenstrebenlänge gestört, wie lang sie wirklich waren weiß ich aber auch nicht, fühlten sich aber eindeutig kürzer an als die 334mm an meinem eigenen Rad.




Vergleicht man den Abstand zwischen Hinterreifen und Kettenblatt bei dem Prototypen und dem Eurobikerad lässt sich mit bloßem Auge erkennen, dass die Kettenstreben am Prototypen bedeutend kürzer sind...
(gleicher Reifen und 32t KB; trifft auf alle Prototypen und beide Eurobikeräder zu)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (20. Oktober 2015)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> - trotz andere Dämpfer erzeugt das Bike keinen richtigen Pop



Das ist mal ein richtig wichtiges und vor allem objektives Testkriterium


----------



## Phi-Me (20. Oktober 2015)

Mehr Federweg hat das eurobike Pendant dann ja auch...

Haben wir etwa doch ein Enduro gebaut?!

EDITH sagt: der Prototyp ist mit kurzer Einstellung am Ausfallende abgelichtet...


----------



## Plumpssack (20. Oktober 2015)

Wir sind nur mit kurzer Einstellung gefahren und es wurde gesagt dass das 425 sind. Warum sollte es mehr FW haben?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (20. Oktober 2015)

Gleiche Kinematik + längere Kettenstreben -> mehr Federweg


----------



## Plumpssack (20. Oktober 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Gleiche Kinematik + längere Kettenstreben -> mehr Federweg


Stimmt, macht Sinn.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Oktober 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Mehr Federweg hat das eurobike Pendant dann ja auch...
> 
> Haben wir etwa doch ein Enduro gebaut?!
> 
> EDITH sagt: der Prototyp ist mit kurzer Einstellung am Ausfallende abgelichtet...


Uiuiui. Bei 10mm mehr KS-Länge (sind es so viel?) macht das bestimmt 136,4 statt 130mm Federweg. Damit ist es jetzt echt voll Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (20. Oktober 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Uiuiui. Bei 10mm mehr KS-Länge (sind es so viel?) macht das bestimmt 136,4 statt 130mm Federweg. Damit ist es jetzt echt voll Enduro.


Vor 8 Jahren - jap!


----------



## veraono (20. Oktober 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Das es zu weit Richtung Enduro geht wurde ja bei der Planung oft genug von diversen Nutzern gesagt und jetzt schreibts auch noch eine Bike-Bravo.


“zu weit Richtung Enduro“ ?
Zu weit wofür, zu weit für wen, zu weit im Vergleich womit?
Die aus dem Test zitierten Kriterien sind doch maximal subjektiv und nachdem es ein Community-Bike ist und hier nun mal bestimmte “Neigungen“ stärker vertreten sind als Andere und zudem Alutech historisch auch nicht gerade aus der CC-Ecke kommt, war doch (jedenfalls mir) von vornherein klar, dass hier keine ultraleicht Schleuder entsteht, sondern ein Bike mit einem gewissen Plus, dass im Zweifel etwas mehr abkann.
Das der Rahmen dann auch gerne mal 500g mehr wiegt als ein Yoghurtbecher von Rocky leuchtet irgendwie ein.
Das Bike hat sicher nicht nur Vor- und auch seine Nachteile aber am Ende ist es glaube ich doch ziemlich genau das geworden was es werden sollte, nämlich das ICB, mehrheitlich souverän legitimiert und gewählt.


----------



## arghlol (20. Oktober 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Vergleicht man den Abstand zwischen Hinterreifen und Kettenblatt bei dem Prototypen und dem Eurobikerad lässt sich mit bloßem Auge erkennen, dass die Kettenstreben am Prototypen bedeutend kürzer sind...
> (gleicher Reifen und 32t KB; trifft auf alle Prototypen und beide Eurobikeräder zu)


Mal eben mit Gimp "nachgemessen": Da kommen beim blauen Rad ca. 430er Kettenstreben raus. Es sollen 427,5 sein. Also das liegt bei der Methode locker in der zu erwartenden Messungenauigkeit ;-)


----------



## Joerg80 (20. Oktober 2015)

..war grad mal auf crowd.bike - jetzt kanns vorbestellt werden

http://alutech-cycles.com/ICB20

ist nen 100er teurer geworden...


----------



## Mazimm (20. Oktober 2015)

Weiß wer wie das mit den Zusatzpacketen lauft?
Bzw? Kommt da noch was ?


----------



## hnx (20. Oktober 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> “zu weit Richtung Enduro“ ?
> Zu weit wofür, zu weit für wen, zu weit im Vergleich womit?


Zu sehr Richtung Enduro für die Schreiberlinge der Freeride oder woher auch immer der Test stammt.


----------



## wolfi (20. Oktober 2015)

So, mal ehrlich und Hand hoch: wer glaubt den Bikezeitschriften? Zu den subjektiven Empfindlichkeit der Tester kommen immer noch wirtschaftliche Interessen des Verlages hinzu. Sobald ich die freeride in den Fingern habe, werde ich mal die Anzeigenkunden durchschauen. ... oft ergeben sich da seltsame parallelen ;-).... und nicht zu vergessen die Wettbewerber im Vergleich. Auf welche Klientel zielen die ab.


----------



## Horaff (20. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
Welcher Tune wird beim Rock Shox Dämpfer verbaut?
Ist das bekannt?


----------



## Plumpssack (20. Oktober 2015)

und noch ein relativ inhaltsloser Test http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Testberichte/WOMB_2015_11_ICB20.pdf


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Oktober 2015)

@supurb-bicycles
Wie ist denn folgender Satz zu verstehen?


> Es werden nur die Rahmen gebaut, die tatsächlich auch bestellt werden.



Heißt dass wenn ich jetzt nix vorbestell kann ich auch im März/April erstmal nix kaufen weil keine weiteren Rahmen gebaut werden 
So verstehe ich das jedenfalls, ist vielleicht nur komisch formuliert? Ich hab nämlich keine Ahnung ob ich die min. 750 Kracher bis 01.11. zusammen bekomme.

Achja, wie ist das jetzt mit der grün/blau Entscheidung? Dazu steht auch nix im Alutech-Shop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (20. Oktober 2015)

@supurb-bicycles @Thomas 

Sind ja noch einige Unklarheite offen. Mal alle Threads zu machen und eine klare Ansage wäre super. 

Dachte auch, dass da noch was dazu kommt, außerhalb des Dämpfers - wie sieht es da aus?


----------



## hnx (20. Oktober 2015)

Die letzte Ansage war doch, dass in der ersten Charge nur vorbestellte Ware kommt. Alles andere wie Komplettrad, weitere Rahmen oder Aufbausätze dann irgendwann später.


----------



## Speziazlizt (20. Oktober 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Die letzte Ansage war doch, dass in der ersten Charge nur vorbestellte Ware kommt. Alles andere wie Komplettrad, weitere Rahmen oder Aufbausätze dann irgendwann später.



Die Würfel sind gefallen - siehe Startseite... Build Kits


----------



## Mazimm (21. Oktober 2015)

@Speziazlizt, es gibt mehr als nur rahmen + dämpfer?
Kann nur die rahmen kits finden :/


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Oktober 2015)

Also die Freeride andere Alutech Produkte wesentlich besser bewertet hat wurde die Zeitschrift nicht so negativ gesehen 

Interessant finde ich die Entwicklung der Kettenstrebe. Ist sie denn tatsächlich wesentlich länger geworden? Vielleicht hat man es am Ende doch nicht hinbekommen und hat sie stillschweigend verlängert.


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Oktober 2015)

Mazimm schrieb:


> @Speziazlizt, es gibt mehr als nur rahmen + dämpfer?
> Kann nur die rahmen kits finden :/



Erster Satz unter "1" http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/10/20/alutech-icb2-0-jetzt-vorbestellen/


----------



## Sludig667 (21. Oktober 2015)

Verstehe ich das richtig, das alle die jetzt nicht bis 1.11. vorbestellen, dann später für 1500,00 den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer bekommen ?
siehe :
"Die Vorbestell-Aktion läuft bis 1.11.2015 und beschert euch Gratis-Dämpfer!"  vs.
"Der Preis versteht sich jeweils mit Dämpfer, falls eine Anzahlung geleistet wird oder ohne Dämpfer, falls keine Anzahlung gewählt wird."


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du im März/April einen Rahmen haben willst musst du bis 01.11. vorbestellen.
Leistest du keine Anzahlung kommt der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer. (wobei ich dachte eine Anzahlung wäre verbindlich)
Zahlst du 50% an gibt es als Dankeschön einen Monarch+
Zahlst du 75% an gibt es einen Float X als Dankeschön dazu.


----------



## Ochiba63 (21. Oktober 2015)

Wenn es einer in blau oder grün werden soll dann bis 28.10. vorbestellen.
Ist sehr kurzfristig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drobbel (21. Oktober 2015)

Ziemlich kurzfristig, wenn man auch noch Leute außerhalb des Forums einsammeln wollte...


----------



## Schwobenflyer (21. Oktober 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Die Würfel sind gefallen - siehe Startseite... Build Kits



Wo steht davon was ich kann nichts über Build Kits finden...

Ok jetzt geht's wieder im Newsbereich weiter


----------



## Sludig667 (21. Oktober 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn du im März/April einen Rahmen haben willst musst du bis 01.11. vorbestellen.
> Leistest du keine Anzahlung kommt der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer. (wobei ich dachte eine Anzahlung wäre verbindlich)
> Zahlst du 50% an gibt es als Dankeschön einen Monarch+
> Zahlst du 75% an gibt es einen Float X als Dankeschön dazu.



Also neuer Versuch. Wenn ich den Rahmen erst nächstes Jahr (bzw. nach dem 1.11.2015 bestelle), gibt es dann immer noch den Dämpfer bei Anzahlung oder nicht?


----------



## Plumpssack (21. Oktober 2015)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> Also neuer Versuch. Wenn ich den Rahmen erst nächstes Jahr (bzw. nach dem 1.11.2015 bestelle), gibt es dann immer noch den Dämpfer bei Anzahlung oder nicht?


Ich verstehe das eindeutig so, dass der Rahmen immer 1400-1500 Euro je nach finish kosten wird und man nur jetzt zur Vorbestellung einen Dämpfer dazubekommen kann, dannach wird ein Dämpfer zu den bei Alutech üblichen Konditionen als Upgrade erhältlich sein.
z.B. http://alutech-cycles.com/Teibun-10-Rahmen


----------



## Sludig667 (21. Oktober 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das eindeutig so, dass der Rahmen immer 1400-1500 Euro je nach finish kosten wird und man nur jetzt zur Vorbestellung einen Dämpfer dazubekommen kann, dannach wird ein Dämpfer zu den bei Alutech üblichen Konditionen als Upgrade erhältlich sein.
> z.B. http://alutech-cycles.com/Teibun-10-Rahmen



Ah, okay. Das hab ich fast befürchtet.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Oktober 2015)

Und so wie ich das verstanden habe wird es nach der ersten Charge für die Vorbesteller auch erstmal dauern bis wieder neue Rahmen kommen. Denke mal die kommen frühestens wenn Alutech Komplettbikes auflegt, da man solche Kleinserien bei den Herstellern immer nur schwer platziert bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (23. Oktober 2015)

Servus zusammen, hier noch kurz meine Meinung zum ICB2, dass ich vor einigen Wochen am Reschenpass testen konnte. 

Ich bin das Bike in Rahmengröße L gefahren. Der Reach war für meine Körpergröße (1,75 m) schon recht lang – das Bike bot dadurch ordentlich Laufruhe. Durch die niedrige Rahmenhöhe, die (nicht nachgemessenen) recht kurzen Kettenstreben und einen kurzen Vorbau war es dennoch verspielt zu fahren. Der moderate Lenkwinkel sorgte auch in langsamen, engen Passagen für ein sicheres Gefühl.

Der Hinterbau arbeitete in Verbindung mit einem Fox Float X sensibel, obwohl ich ihn mit nur etwa 20% Sag gefahren bin. Damit bot das Bike ordentlich Pop und kletterte ohne Wippen. Der Hinterbau ist ziemlich progressiv, wodurch man ihn kaum zum Durchschlagen bringt. Bei Drops oder Sprüngen mit grober Landung wird man ab und zu daran erinnert, dass man eben "nur" 130 mm am Heck hat.

Die montierte Fox 36 mit 150 mm Federweg kam auch in schnellen, ruppigen Passagen nicht an ihre Grenzen, stand immer recht hoch im Federweg und ist extrem steif.

Im getesteten Aufbau mit Deaneasy Doppelkammer-System, Fox-Fahrwerk und MT7 ist es bestimmt nicht das leichteste Trailbike. Allerdings klettert es besser als ein Enduro und fährt sich verspielter. Insgesamt eine gute Kombination aus Laufruhe und Verspieltheit in Verbindung mit einem steifen Rahmen. Meine Meinung ;-)


----------



## Denny225 (25. Oktober 2015)

Weiß nicht ob es hier schonmal diskutiert wurde?
Was würde ein komplett Bike mit Rock Shox fahrwerk und 1x11 Antrieb ca. kosten wenn es denn so kommt?


----------



## hoschik (25. Oktober 2015)

Denny225 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob es hier schonmal diskutiert wurde?
> Was würde ein komplett Bike mit Rock Shox fahrwerk und 1x11 Antrieb ca. kosten wenn es denn so kommt?



hab das mal mit den anderen Alutech Komplettbikes  bissl verglichen um da einen Eindruck zu bekommen,

also mit Pike , Monarch Plus, Reverb  und je nachdem ob GX oder X1 wird das auf 3,5K€ aufwärts hinauslaufen.
Kann mich natürlich auch stark irren,aber bin mit der Prognose aber recht zuversichtlich.
Soll ja nicht nur über den Preis verkauft werden


----------



## Schwobenflyer (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe echt ein Problem mit meiner Entscheidung der Farbe.
Kann mir irgendwie das Grün und Blau nicht wirklich vorstellen wie es ausschaut.
Gibt es irgendwelche Bilder von blau oder grün eloxierten Bikes?
Oder dann doch lieber das Titan ich denk mal da kann man immer mit leben 
da macht man nichts falsch aber das finde ich einfach langweilig.
Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. Wie habt Ihr das gemacht?
Meine Anbauteile sind aus einem 2015er Roten Spectral.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Oktober 2015)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Ich habe echt ein Problem mit meiner Entscheidung der Farbe.
> Kann mir irgendwie das Grün und Blau nicht wirklich vorstellen wie es ausschaut.
> Gibt es irgendwelche Bilder von blau oder grün eloxierten Bikes?
> Oder dann doch lieber das Titan ich denk mal da kann man immer mit leben
> ...


Ich hab mal etwas beim ICB01 gestöbert. So sieht das in blau elox mit polierten Schriftzügen aus, möglich dass das 2.0er noch etwas dunkler wird.






Hier hättest du was in grün Elox





finde ich mit dem weiß sehr geil, leider funktioniert sowas bei unserem Rahmen nicht, deshalb fällt das für mich aus, nur grün kickt mich nicht, genau wie blau.

Und der Vollständigkeit halber das 1.0er in Titan Elox




Für mich wird es aber wohl raw werden dass ich dann wieder selbst pulvern lasse. Lieber ein paar Gramm mehr als sich nachher doch nicht 100%ig mit der FArbe anfreunden zu können. Wäre ja nicht das erste ICB das bei mir diesen Weg geht


----------



## Denny225 (26. Oktober 2015)

7576 schrieb:


> Ich habe echt ein Problem mit meiner Entscheidung der Farbe.
> Kann mir irgendwie das Grün und Blau nicht wirklich vorstellen wie es ausschaut.
> Gibt es irgendwelche Bilder von blau oder grün eloxierten Bikes?
> Oder dann doch lieber das Titan ich denk mal da kann man immer mit leben
> ...


Welches Spectral hattest du genau, und warum steigst du um?


----------



## Schwobenflyer (26. Oktober 2015)

7.0EX 2015 bin mit dem Hinterbau nicht zufrieden. Wippt mir zu sehr. 
Das ICB find ich einfach klasse von Anfang bis Ende coole Aktion und Klass Team
Die sich so sehr dafür viele Stunden Tage oder Wochen reingehängt haben.
Respekt vor allen Alutech und Forum!


----------



## SebT-Rex (27. Oktober 2015)

Servus!
Junge, da hat sich während meiner Taiwan Reise ja einiges getan, weniges davon positiv;-) Ich schreibe gerade an einem Artikel, dieser ist dann als Leitpfaden für das weitere Vorgehen und Bestellungen zu verstehen, parallel dazu richten wir einen Direktkontakt zu mir ein, wo ich dann auf einzelne Mails und Fragen antworten kann. Hier mal ein paar Punkte, die ich in dem Artikel aber auch noch genauer ausführen werde.
- Rahmenkits: Wir werden das Bestelllimit 1.11. entfernen und den Rahmen dauerhaft bestellbar lassen. Allerdings werden wir zeitnah die erste Order platzieren müssen, Besteller die nicht mehr in das Ordervolumen passen, müssen ggf mit einem späteren Liefertermin rechnen. Dazu gibt es dann aber eine genaue Info!
- Builtkits: Wir werden euch sehr zeitnah zwei Builtkits anbieten, eines wird in etwa dem Bike aus der Freeride entsprechen, das Zweite wird ein absoluter HighEnd Spec mit dem ihr das Maximum aus unseren Gemeinschaftswerk rausholt. Die Vorbestellung und Vorfinanzierung wird sich am Rahmenset orientieren! Details dazu in sehr naher Zukunft. Wer jetzt schon ein Rahmenkit geordert hat, kann dieses in Absprache mit mir in ein BuiltKit wandeln!
- Komplettbike: Ich führe aktuell Gespräche mit verschiedenen Montagebetrieben. Die Komplettbikes sind von der Spezifikation baugleich mit den BuiltKits, die entstehenden Mehrkosten für Montage und Verpackung werden wir 1:1 addieren!
- Freeride Test: da ist mir in Asien kurz schlecht geworden (es lag nicht am Essen), dieser Test steht im krassen Kontrast zu allen Erfahrungen und  dem bisherigen Pressespiegel! Wir haben das Testbike zurück und haben es im Vergleich zu meinem Bike gefahren, in der Tat ist die Hinterbau Charakteristik deutlich anders. Das Bike geht morgen in die SRAM Entwicklungsabteilung und bekommt dort einen komplett eigenen Tune verpasst, sehr sicher ist es danach exakt dort, wo wir es hinhaben wollten und es hingehört. Den Jungs von der Freeride werden wir das Bike dann gerne noch einmal in die Hand drücken, ich denke, dann sollte der Eindruck ein anderer sein! Dieser Tune ist dann natürlich auch im Serienrad/ Rahmenkit!

Ich hoffe, ich konnte damit ein paar Feuer löschen, die kompletten Details gibt es dann veryverysoon!
Basti


----------



## Frodijak (27. Oktober 2015)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. Wie habt Ihr das gemacht?



Jupp, RAW ordern und gegebenfalls die gesparten 100 EUR + x in die Wunschfarbe investieren. Dann wird es auch noch ne Spur individueller 

Ich habe mich jetzt auch dafür entschieden. Ich hadere aber noch mit mir. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welchen Dämpfer ich nehmen soll. 
Es wird mein erstes Fully und daher habe ich null Plan davon.

Der Fox wirkt irgendwie edler aber ne passende 34er dazu belastet die Portokasse schon ganz schön.
Wartung/Service scheint mir bei RockShox auch einfacher zu händeln.

Ich bin 182 mit 86er SL und nehm sicher ein L. Farbereit lieg ich sicher knapp über der 100 kg Marke.

Langsam läuft mir die Zeit davon


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Oktober 2015)

Der Monarch ist ein guter Dämpfer, zumal er jetzt noch eine spezielle Abstimmung bekommt. Der Float X ist evtl. noch einen Stück potenter, aber beim ersten Fully wirst du den Unterschied vermutlich nicht raus fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (27. Oktober 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Der Monarch ist ein guter Dämpfer, zumal er jetzt noch eine spezielle Abstimmung bekommt. Der Float X ist evtl. noch einen Stück potenter, aber beim ersten Fully wirst du den Unterschied vermutlich nicht raus fahren


Ich werde vermutlich auch nichts merken  aber ich nimm trotzdem den Fox ich war mit Fox in meinem Lapierre sehr zufrieden und mit dem RS in meinem Spectral nicht zufrieden. 
Und eloxal für 100€ bekommt man sonst nirgendwo. Und Pulvern hab ich keine Lust drauf den RAL Farbenkatalog zu wälzen und danach doch nicht richtig zufrieden sein hab ich schon zweimal hinter mir.


----------



## xTr3Me (27. Oktober 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> - Freeride Test: da ist mir in Asien kurz schlecht geworden (es lag nicht am Essen), dieser Test steht im krassen Kontrast zu allen Erfahrungen und  dem bisherigen Pressespiegel! Wir haben das Testbike zurück und haben es im Vergleich zu meinem Bike gefahren, in der Tat ist die Hinterbau Charakteristik deutlich anders. Das Bike geht morgen in die SRAM Entwicklungsabteilung und bekommt dort einen komplett eigenen Tune verpasst, sehr sicher ist es danach exakt dort, wo wir es hinhaben wollten und es hingehört. Den Jungs von der Freeride werden wir das Bike dann gerne noch einmal in die Hand drücken, ich denke, dann sollte der Eindruck ein anderer sein! Dieser Tune ist dann natürlich auch im Serienrad/ Rahmenkit!



Hi Basti,

welcher Tune war denn bei den bisherigen Testbikes verbaut und wieso war ein anderer im Bike das zur Freeride ging? Inwieweit wird der Tune der jetzt von SRAM entwickelt wird sich von den bisherigen Tunes unterscheiden?

Irgendwie finde ich das jetzt etwas konfus, denn wenn der bisherige Tune gut ankam verstehe ich nicht wieso die Freeride einen zweiten Tune bekam und wieso jetzt ein dritter Tune entwickelt wird.

Ansonsten kann ich bei SRAM nur vor "Custom"-Tunes warnen: Bei meiner bisherigen Erfahrung mit SRAM wurde eine Bearbeitung auf Garantie wegen einem custom-Tune abgewiesen, mit dem Verweis auf den Hersteller des Rahmens. Dieser wäre dafür verantwortlich, dass es zu Problemen kommt. War damals beim 601 MK2 mit dem Vivid Air der Fall.. sehr ärgerlich für den Endkunden, vor allem da der Support eh lange braucht und nach einiger Zeit dann der unbearbeitete Dämpfer zurück kommt.


----------



## trailterror (27. Oktober 2015)

jeder mensch ist fehlbar, keiner perfekt und jeder macht mal nen Fehler

aber

ich kann einfach net nachvollziehen wie man als Hersteller 

nicht abgestimmte bikes zu solch kruzial wichtigen tests schicken kann? liest man ja immer wieder. 
das testbike müsste doch vorher zig fach kontrolliert werden damit es ja ordentlich läuft.... wird hier gepennt, geschlampt nicht professionell gehandelt oder wie kann das sein??

war letztens bei bionicon mit dem Edison Evo  ja ähnlich, nun bei alutech...es gab noch weitere fälle, kann mich nur nicht mehr an die Hersteller erinnern...

oder 

ist es schlicht und einfach eine ausrede und ein zurechtbiegen um den Kunden zu sänftigen und zu beruhigen?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2015)

Ohne genauere Daten gehe ich immer von Zweiterem aus, rein der Logik wegen 

G.


----------



## veraono (27. Oktober 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Servus!
> Junge, da hat sich während meiner Taiwan Reise ja einiges getan, weniges davon positiv;-) Ich schreibe gerade an einem Artikel, dieser ist dann als Leitpfaden für das weitere Vorgehen und Bestellungen zu verstehen, parallel dazu richten wir einen Direktkontakt zu mir ein, wo ich dann auf einzelne Mails und Fragen antworten kann. Hier mal ein paar Punkte, die ich in dem Artikel aber auch noch genauer ausführen werde.
> - Rahmenkits: Wir werden das Bestelllimit 1.11. entfernen und den Rahmen dauerhaft bestellbar lassen. Allerdings werden wir zeitnah die erste Order platzieren müssen, Besteller die nicht mehr in das Ordervolumen passen, müssen ggf mit einem späteren Liefertermin rechnen. Dazu gibt es dann aber eine genaue Info!
> - Builtkits: Wir werden euch sehr zeitnah zwei Builtkits anbieten, eines wird in etwa dem Bike aus der Freeride entsprechen, das Zweite wird ein absoluter HighEnd Spec mit dem ihr das Maximum aus unseren Gemeinschaftswerk rausholt. Die Vorbestellung und Vorfinanzierung wird sich am Rahmenset orientieren! Details dazu in sehr naher Zukunft. Wer jetzt schon ein Rahmenkit geordert hat, kann dieses in Absprache mit mir in ein BuiltKit wandeln!
> ...


 dafür das Rad auch in der Folge regulär anzubieten.
Nur auf vor-Order hätt ich sehr schade gefunden (vor allem für mich, der heuer einfach schon zu viele nicht-bike Projekte am Laufen hatte).
Zudem wäre es nicht unbedingt ein Zeichen von Selbstbewusstsein dem Projekt gegenüber gewesen NUR die sichere Bank anzubieten (bei aller berechtigter Risiko-Minimierung).
Bzgl. Test : who cares


----------



## mw.dd (27. Oktober 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Bzgl. Test : who cares



Was ich ja geil finde: Vor zwei Jahren war in einem Test von AM-Bikes "fährt sich fast wie ein Enduro" noch ein Grund für den Daumen nach oben; jetzt ist ein Bike ähnlicher Art (mit neuer Kategoriebezeichnung) plötzlich "zu sehr Enduro".

Meine Meinung: Die sogenannten "Meinungsmacher" sind alle doof.

BTW: Wäre man an den Isartrails mit 100mm Federweg nicht ausreichend bedient?


----------



## Kharne (27. Oktober 2015)

So ziemlich, allerdings macht ein Enduro Hardtail oder ein "Trailbike" deutlich mehr Spaß als eine CC Feile.


----------



## Speziazlizt (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich blicke einfach nicht mehr durch - jemand evtl eine Idee wie es nun mit Farben und Built Kits ausschaut?

Danke

Von der Größenentscheidung mal völlig abgesehen


----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Oktober 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Ich blicke einfach nicht mehr durch - jemand evtl eine Idee wie es nun mit Farben und Built Kits ausschaut?
> 
> Danke
> 
> Von der Größenentscheidung mal völlig abgesehen


Warte einfach den Freitag ab, alles wird gut und euch gefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (28. Oktober 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Warte einfach den Freitag ab, alles wird gut und euch gefallen!



Das habe ich so von nuts auch schon mal gehört - in dem Fall muss ich aber auch heute nicht mehr mit Gewalt ein Rahmen mit Farbe vorbestellen, richtig?


----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Oktober 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Das habe ich so von nuts auch schon mal gehört - in dem Fall muss ich aber auch heute nicht mehr mit Gewalt ein Rahmen mit Farbe vorbestellen, richtig?


richtig!


----------



## Frodijak (28. Oktober 2015)

Bis Freitag? Ich dreh durch. Ich konnte letzte Nacht schon schlecht schlafen 

Gibt es irgendetwas, was mich dazu verleiten lassen sollte jetzt noch etwas in den Warenkorb zu packen und nicht auf den Freitag zu warten?


----------



## Schwobenflyer (28. Oktober 2015)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Bis Freitag? Ich dreh durch. Ich konnte letzte Nacht schon schlecht schlafen
> 
> Gibt es irgendetwas, was mich dazu verleiten lassen sollte jetzt noch etwas in den Warenkorb zu packen und nicht auf den Freitag zu warten?



Warte bis Freitag ich warte auch bis Freitag um dann doch das grüne zu bestellen


----------



## Speziazlizt (28. Oktober 2015)

Das wäre auch noch eine Klasse Info - wurden die Mindestbestellmengen für die farbigen (50 stk) schon erreicht oder nicht...


----------



## LC4Fun (28. Oktober 2015)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendetwas, was mich dazu verleiten lassen sollte jetzt noch etwas in den Warenkorb zu packen und nicht auf den Freitag zu warten?



...Naja, ich hab so Sachen wie passende Klamotten, ne Klingel und Katzenaugen in den Warenkorb gepackt. Ruckzuck ist April und dann scheitert die erste Ausfahrt an solcher pillepalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Oktober 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Das wäre auch noch eine Klasse Info - wurden die Mindestbestellmengen für die farbigen (50 stk) schon erreicht oder nicht...


So wie sich Basti vorhin im anderen Thread geäußert hat scheint das auch aufgehoben zu sein. So hab ich es jedenfalls verstanden.


----------



## Speziazlizt (28. Oktober 2015)

Gut das nun alles in einem läuft, so bleibt es übersichtlicher.


----------



## RadioAUCKLAND (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich stehe auch kurz vor dem Kauf eines Rahmens, Ihr ratet mir aber bis morgen zu warten? Da kommen die BuiltKits und noch was?


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Oktober 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alutech-icb2-0-jetzt-vorbestellen-update.773193/page-16


----------



## SebT-Rex (30. Oktober 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/10/30/alutech-icb2-0-neu-komplettbikes-und-buildkits-bestellbar/


----------



## Speziazlizt (30. Oktober 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/10/30/alutech-icb2-0-neu-komplettbikes-und-buildkits-bestellbar/



Guten Abend. Da ich mich noch immer nicht für M oder L durchringen kann folgendes Angebot - du kommst mit zwei fahrbaren Rädern in beiden Größen bei mir vorbei - ich biete Isomatten Schlafplatz und beste Trails! Nächstes WE?


----------



## Mazimm (9. Januar 2016)

Gibts es eig auch eine Explosionszeichnung von dem icb 2.0?
Sowas in der Art wie bei YT?


----------



## nuts (11. Januar 2016)

Mazimm schrieb:


> Gibts es eig auch eine Explosionszeichnung von dem icb 2.0?
> Sowas in der Art wie bei YT?



noch nicht, aber ich find wir sollten's haben. Also: Wenn @Stefan.Stark  sich nicht überreden lässt, mach ich's selber


----------



## Mazimm (12. Januar 2016)

Sehr fein danke


----------



## Platokrates (14. Januar 2016)

Moin,

nur ne Frage - keine Diskussion ...
verträgt das ICB eine Rohloff Nabe?

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (25. Januar 2016)

Kann mir irgendwer sagen, ob der 2016er Fox Float X immer noch die 3 Stufige Verstellung analog zum letztjährigen Float X "CTD" hat, also mit einem "Blow Off", oder ob der jetzt ein echtes Ventil mit Highspeed Shimstack hat (was ja einige Tuner schon ne Zeit anbieten für den bisherigen).


----------



## bansaiman (26. Januar 2016)

Von ctd sind die wohl weg.stattdessen richtige druckstufe und den sog. Dual piston, um Isolation von fahrereinflüssen zu gewährleisten


----------



## foreigner (26. Januar 2016)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Von ctd sind die wohl weg.stattdessen richtige druckstufe und den sog. Dual piston, um Isolation von fahrereinflüssen zu gewährleisten


Danke. Ich denke mal dual Piston ist auf dem Hauptkolben. Mir ging´s hauptsächlich darum ob jetzt ein richtiger Shimstack vorm Ausgleichsbehälter sitzt. Vorher war da ein Blow off der bei härteren Belastungen ja einfach auf macht und das war´s.


----------



## bansaiman (26. Januar 2016)

Da meine ich ebenfalls ja...sicherheitshalber techsupport anschreiben oder gleich kurz anrufen.geht am schnellsten ;-)


----------



## SebT-Rex (26. Januar 2016)

Platokrates schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nur ne Frage - keine Diskussion ...
> verträgt das ICB eine Rohloff Nabe?
> ...


ein pauschales "Nein". Wir haben es nicht getestet und geben sie deshalb nicht frei!


----------



## Platokrates (26. Januar 2016)

Merci ... :-(


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ein pauschales "Nein". Wir haben es nicht getestet und geben sie deshalb nicht frei!



Darf ich mit dem Rad so trialermäßig auf dem Hinterrad hopsen und dabei rückwärts springen? 

G.


----------



## limbokoenig (26. Januar 2016)

An dem Rad ne Rohloff ist irgendwie wie ein Ferrari mit Anhängerkupplung


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2016)

limbokoenig schrieb:


> An dem Rad ne Rohloff ist irgendwie wie ein Ferrari mit Anhängerkupplung



Naja, auch nimmer viel schlimmer als eine XT 11fach und man hat soger ausreichend viele Gänge   

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (27. Januar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Darf ich mit dem Rad so trialermäßig auf dem Hinterrad hopsen und dabei rückwärts springen?
> 
> G.



*Ich* würds einfach machen


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2016)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> *Ich* würds einfach machen



Naja, ich glaub net das sie das getestet haben. Und in den normalen Testabläufen, bei den Laborpüfungen, ist so eine Belastung der Bremskraft auf den Hinterbau auch nicht enthalten. Ergo, verboten 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (27. Januar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, ich glaub net das sie das getestet haben. Und in den normalen Testabläufen, bei den Laborpüfungen, ist so eine Belastung der Bremskraft auf den Hinterbau auch nicht enthalten. Ergo, verboten
> 
> G.



Kennst mich doch, wär mir wurscht

Aber da leider nur Kinderreifen mit komischem Felgendurchmesser ins ICB passen, muss ich erstmal passen bei dem Rahmen, schade eigentlich... 
Würd mir sonst schon sehr gut gefallen so als Fanes Ersatz...


----------



## LC4Fun (27. Januar 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ein pauschales "Nein". Wir haben es nicht getestet und geben sie deshalb nicht frei!



...die regionale Notaufnahme fragt gerade an, wie weit Ihr mit Schlüsselbeinbrüchen etc. seid. Ihr sollt bitte eine Liste der freigegeben Abflugszenarien und getesteten Verwundungen faxen. Alles, was da nicht drauf steht, gilt dann als verboten.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2016)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Kennst mich doch, wär mir wurscht
> 
> Aber da leider nur Kinderreifen mit komischem Felgendurchmesser ins ICB passen, muss ich erstmal passen bei dem Rahmen, schade eigentlich...
> Würd mir sonst schon sehr gut gefallen so als Fanes Ersatz...



Warum dein Fanes noch ganz ist, bei deinem Trialrumgschwurbelhüpfdrehbewegungen, ist mir eh ein Rätsel  Dazu noch diese ganzen Kompressionsübungen in den Auslaufzonen  Des Fanes scheint mittlerweile ausgereift  ...oder es liegt an dem roten Überzug 

G.


----------



## veraono (27. Januar 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> ...die regionale Notaufnahme fragt gerade an, wie weit Ihr mit Schlüsselbeinbrüchen etc. seid. Ihr sollt bitte eine Liste der freigegeben Abflugszenarien und getesteten Verwundungen faxen. Alles, was da nicht drauf steht, gilt dann als verboten.


“Im Sinne des Medizin Produkte Gesetzes bewegt sich das Produkt als “Fahrrad“ leider außerhalb des im Rahmen des Zulassungverfahren getesteten Anwendungsbereiches , daher obliegt jegliche gesundheitlich schädigende Anwendung bei der Verwendung des Produktes als “Fahrrad“ ohnehin der Verantwortlichkeit des Nutzer selbst.“
Oder so ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenstreicher (27. Januar 2016)

Schlüsselbeinbrüche sind auch nicht freigegeben. Wenn du das vorhast, dann geht das auf eigenes Risiko.


----------



## Mazimm (29. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

kann mit von euch jemand sagen wo man so einen Kurbelschutz für die ethirteen kurbeln die am icb2.0 verbaut sind herbekommt?
Hier ein bild was ich meine :
https://coresites-cdn.factorymedia.com/dirtde/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/Eurobike_150828-6.jpg

Oder sind die beim komplettbike schon dabei ?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## fazer_ (1. Februar 2016)

hi 
kurze frage: 
werden nochmal build-kits oder komplettbikes bestellbar sein oder nur noch die rahmen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. Februar 2016)

Es wird nochmal Kits/Komplettbikes geben, aber in andere Konfiguration. Ich denke mal irgendwann Richtung Mitte/Ende Sommer oder so. Aber das kann Bast vermutlich besser sagen.


----------



## AMDude (1. Februar 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Es wird nochmal Kits/Komplettbikes geben, aber in andere Konfiguration. Ich denke mal irgendwann Richtung Mitte/Ende Sommer oder so. Aber das kann Bast vermutlich besser sagen.



Sorry...aber warum will man mit aller Gewalt keine Bikes verkaufen!? Mir erschließt sich das PM noch immer nicht!
Die nächsten Komplettbikes kommen also zum Ende der Saison.
Das hat dieses Bike einfach nicht verdient. Vor allem nicht nach den genialen Angeboten bis Anfang Dezember.


----------



## LC4Fun (1. Februar 2016)

...jetzt lass doch erstmal die ersten Rahmen kommen und schauen, ob alle zufrieden sind. Erst dann macht eine 2nd Edition Sinn..


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Februar 2016)

Eben. Es gab in der ersten Charge keine Limitierung der Stückzahl und ich meine Basti wollte dann noch aufrunden. Jeder der wollte konnte eins bestellen, und es wird wieder welche geben. Meine Zeitschätzung bezieht sich darauf dass Basti im Zweifel wieder Hammerpakete, aber dann vielleicht schon mit 2017er Teilen schnüren will. 
Mag auch sein dass die nächsten schon nach Auslieferung der ersten Charge kommen, glaube ich aber irgendwie nicht so recht.


----------



## JENSeits (2. Februar 2016)

In meinen Augen macht es schon so Sinn wie es gerade gemacht wird:
Erst die Leute bestellen & bezahlen lassen, mit dem Budget bestellen und dann schauen ob alles passt. Wenn ja, direkt die 2te Charge anstoßen.
Ist doch vollkommen okay für alle Beteiligten. Die der "ersten Stunde" bekommen super Preise und ihr Rad als Erstes, alle anderen müssen halt etwas warten aber haben dafür ein geringeres Risiko.

LG Jens


----------



## nuts (22. Februar 2016)

AMDude schrieb:


> Sorry...aber warum will man mit aller Gewalt keine Bikes verkaufen!? Mir erschließt sich das PM noch immer nicht!
> Die nächsten Komplettbikes kommen also zum Ende der Saison.
> Das hat dieses Bike einfach nicht verdient. Vor allem nicht nach den genialen Angeboten bis Anfang Dezember.



Einfache Erklärung: Wenn man im April 2016er Ware anbietet, während gerade beim Sea Otter und sonst wo 2017er Ware präsentiert wird, die dann ab Juni verfügbar sein wird - dann wird man für seine 16er-Sachen nur noch wenig Geld kriegen, selbst wenn sie nicht schlechter sein mag. Das ist die Neuheiten-Gläubigkeit und kein böser Wille von unserer Seite. 

Davon abgesehen ist es natürlich eine Frage des Geldes. Sich jetzt eine Zahl X auf Lager zu legen ist halt mit dem Risiko verbunden, die Bikes nicht los zu werden oder nur stark rabattiert. Aber die gute Nachricht ist doch: Im April kommen Bikes auf die Trails, passend zur Saison. Man kann Rahmen bestellen, jederzeit. Und die nächsten Modelle kommen als "Mid Season" Bikes bestimmt für den goldenen Herbst, oder was auch immer gerade ist.

Und es gibt noch eine gute Nachricht: Das Rad macht unglaublich Laune.


----------



## AMDude (23. Februar 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> Einfache Erklärung: Wenn man im April 2016er Ware anbietet, während gerade beim Sea Otter und sonst wo 2017er Ware präsentiert wird, die dann ab Juni verfügbar sein wird - dann wird man für seine 16er-Sachen nur noch wenig Geld kriegen, selbst wenn sie nicht schlechter sein mag. Das ist die Neuheiten-Gläubigkeit und kein böser Wille von unserer Seite.
> 
> Davon abgesehen ist es natürlich eine Frage des Geldes. Sich jetzt eine Zahl X auf Lager zu legen ist halt mit dem Risiko verbunden, die Bikes nicht los zu werden oder nur stark rabattiert. Aber die gute Nachricht ist doch: Im April kommen Bikes auf die Trails, passend zur Saison. Man kann Rahmen bestellen, jederzeit. Und die nächsten Modelle kommen als "Mid Season" Bikes bestimmt für den goldenen Herbst, oder was auch immer gerade ist.
> 
> Und es gibt noch eine gute Nachricht: Das Rad macht unglaublich Laune.


 
Die Auskunft der Mid-Season Bikes hat micht ja schon auch wieder gnädiger gestimmt!

Aber die Begründung mit Sea Otter gehe ich nicht mit. Fast alle Hersteller kommen doch jetzt erst langsam in die Gänge mit ihren 2016er Bikes inkl. 2016er Komponenten.
Gerade wegen deines letzten Satzes bin ich ja davon überzeugt, dass Alutech hier hein heißes Eisen im Feuer gehabt hätte, was auch durchaus noch mehr hätte gepuscht werden können.  Manchmal muss man eben auch was riskieren (auch wenn das ICB1.0 afaik ja kein Erfolg war und das die Entscheidung sicher auch beeinflusst hat).
Ich hoffe aber, dass ihr mit dem Mid-Season Modell und dem was nächstes Jahr dann hoffentlich folgen wird, einen Hit landen könnt und gut Stückzahlen verkaufen werdet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (23. Februar 2016)

Kommen mit den 16er Modellen in die Gänge? Viele Hersteller sind schon seit Wochen ausverkauft. Zumindest beschweren sich hier in diversen Herstellerforen einige Leute, dass die 16er Rahmen zT vor Weihnachten schon nicht mehr erhältlich waren.


----------



## Mazimm (27. Februar 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> noch nicht, aber ich find wir sollten's haben. Also: Wenn @Stefan.Stark  sich nicht überreden lässt, mach ich's selber



Hehe, sehr cool =) Danke habt ihr toll gemacht


----------



## Mazimm (3. März 2016)

Gibt es zu den Anzugsmoment (Nm) auch angaben?


----------



## Goddi8 (18. Mai 2016)

@nuts welches Kettenblatt passt den maximal bei 1-fach. Ich frag wegen der Vyro


----------



## LucaLNB (26. Mai 2016)

So kleines Update:

Ich habe mein ICB mal an die Waage gehängt! 
Komplett stock Erdgeschoss, Rahmengröße M, Raw, inkl. Pedale (356g) 

Gewicht: 13,180kg


----------



## nuts (30. Mai 2016)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> @nuts welches Kettenblatt passt den maximal bei 1-fach. Ich frag wegen der Vyro



Hi Goddi, 
mir ist die Kettenlinie der Vyro unbekannt, ich gehe aber mal von der SRAM 1X-Kettenlinie (49 mm) aus. Die maximale Kettenblattgröße beträgt hier 34 Zähne. Mit der 36-Zähne Vyro dürfte es also zu eng werden, es sei denn die Kettenlinie unterscheidet sich.
Viele Grüße,
Stefanus


----------



## Goddi8 (30. Mai 2016)

Hi Stefanus, vielen Dank. Die Vyro hat sogar eine 47er Kettenlinie. Damit passt sie dann noch weniger. 
Grüße Thorsten


----------



## foreigner (1. Juni 2016)

Luca_Luxx schrieb:


> So kleines Update:
> 
> Ich habe mein ICB mal an die Waage gehängt!
> Komplett stock Erdgeschoss, Rahmengröße M, Raw, inkl. Pedale (356g)
> ...


Ist mal interessant. Ich finde das passt für das Erdgeschoss gut. Nicht zu schwer geworden. Mit Tubeless oder den leichten Schwalbe Schläuchen dann ja wahrscheinlich sogar mit einer 12 vor dem Komma.
(nur die Reverb mag übrigens eingefahren auseinandergezogen zu werden gar nicht. Belastet Dichtungen und zieht Luft ins System)

@nuts : Was mich mal interessieren würde:
- Wurden die neuen Serienrahmen mal vermessen. Passen die? (das von der Freeride geteste Vorserienrad hatte ja laut denen z. B. etwas längere Kettenstreben)
- Ist geplant von den Serien-bikes nochmal welche testen zu lassen? Mich würde es schon mal sehr interessieren, was so die anderen großen wie pinkbike, vitalmtb, dirt (Steve jones), nsmb, oder auch bikemag zu unserer Kiste so schreiben.


----------



## mpirklbauer (1. Juni 2016)

Gibts eigentlich in der Nähe von Oberösterreich mal eine Art Testivent.
Würde mir das Rad gerne kaufen, aber es vorher fahren, weil ich mit der Rahmengröße nicht sicher bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (1. Juni 2016)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mit Tubeless oder den leichten Schwalbe Schläuchen dann ja wahrscheinlich sogar mit einer 12 vor dem Komma.


Sollte doch tubeless sein, oder? 


> Mich würde es schon mal sehr interessieren, was so die anderen großen wie pinkbike, vitalmtb, dirt (Steve jones), nsmb, oder auch bikemag zu unserer Kiste so schreiben.


Ja, mich auch.


----------



## nuts (1. Juni 2016)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ist mal interessant. Ich finde das passt für das Erdgeschoss gut. Nicht zu schwer geworden. Mit Tubeless oder den leichten Schwalbe Schläuchen dann ja wahrscheinlich sogar mit einer 12 vor dem Komma.
> (nur die Reverb mag übrigens eingefahren auseinandergezogen zu werden gar nicht. Belastet Dichtungen und zieht Luft ins System)
> 
> @nuts : Was mich mal interessieren würde:
> ...



ja, die Kettenstreben sind an den Serienbikes und auch am Testbike von der Freeride in Ordnung, sprich: die Freeride hat sich deutlich vermessen, die Teile sind 428 mm lang und nicht länger. (Ich hatte dazu auch ein Foto hochgeladen, finde es aber gerade nicht).

Das Serienbike geht demnächst bei Pinkbike in den Test, EnduroMag kriegt auch eines, dann wohl vojomag und ggfs. mtb-mag. Weitere Tests sind mir zunächst nicht bekannt. Vital wäre was, realistisch gesehen verkauft Alutech aber nicht in die USA und auch wenn sich Vital und Bikemag in Europa einer gewissen Beliebtheit erfreuen, sind es natürlich primär amerikanische Publikationen. Dirt... gibt's die noch?


----------



## nuts (1. Juni 2016)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich in der Nähe von Oberösterreich mal eine Art Testivent.
> Würde mir das Rad gerne kaufen, aber es vorher fahren, weil ich mit der Rahmengröße nicht sicher bin.



Aber Hallo! (Kommt natürlich drauf an, was "in der Nähe" heißt, aber ich finde: Bischofsmais ist so gut wie in Oberösterreich. Da ist Alutech von korrigiert: 17. - 19.06.16 beim Rock the Hill Festival)


----------



## zr0wrk (1. Juni 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> ja, die Kettenstreben sind an den Serienbikes und auch am Testbike von der Freeride in Ordnung, sprich: die Freeride hat sich deutlich vermessen, die Teile sind 428 mm lang und nicht länger. (Ich hatte dazu auch ein Foto hochgeladen, finde es aber gerade nicht).


----------



## foreigner (4. Juni 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> ja, die Kettenstreben sind an den Serienbikes und auch am Testbike von der Freeride in Ordnung, sprich: die Freeride hat sich deutlich vermessen, die Teile sind 428 mm lang und nicht länger. (Ich hatte dazu auch ein Foto hochgeladen, finde es aber gerade nicht).
> 
> Das Serienbike geht demnächst bei Pinkbike in den Test, EnduroMag kriegt auch eines, dann wohl vojomag und ggfs. mtb-mag. Weitere Tests sind mir zunächst nicht bekannt. Vital wäre was, realistisch gesehen verkauft Alutech aber nicht in die USA und auch wenn sich Vital und Bikemag in Europa einer gewissen Beliebtheit erfreuen, sind es natürlich primär amerikanische Publikationen. Dirt... gibt's die noch?



 cool.

Dirt gibt´s doch noch online. Und das sind immer noch die, welche die aussagekräftigsten und nachvollziehbarsten Tests für DH Bikes schreiben. Mit Abstand.

Gut, der Jens macht das schon auch nicht schlecht. Aber da muss man dann schon mit rein nehmen, was aus Ihm noch so alles in der Diskussion nach dem eigentlichen Bericht mit rein kommt. Würdet ihr solche Sachen gleich schreiben und mehr Vergleiche heran ziehen, wäre das echte Konkurrenz. So fehlt leider noch a biserl ...


----------



## AMDude (4. Juni 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> Aber Hallo! (Kommt natürlich drauf an, was "in der Nähe" heißt, aber ich finde: Bischofsmais ist so gut wie in Oberösterreich. Da ist Alutech von 17.07.16 – 19.07.16 beim Rock the Hill Festival)


Gut zu wissen, dass Alutech auch vor Ort ist. Weißt, ob alle Gößen mit dabei sind vom ICB? Mich interessieren vor allem L / XL.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (5. Juni 2016)

AMDude schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, dass Alutech auch vor Ort ist. Weißt, ob alle Gößen mit dabei sind vom ICB? Mich interessieren vor allem L / XL.
> 
> Grüße



ich stelle gerade fest, dass da ein Fehler vorlag. Das Rock The Hill ist ja im Juni und nicht im Juli und überschneidet sich daher mit Trailtrophy. Alutech ist aber trotzdem da?! I will check that.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juni 2016)

gibts inzwischen eine Liste kompatibler Kettenführungen?


----------



## nuts (16. Juni 2016)

AMDude schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, dass Alutech auch vor Ort ist. Weißt, ob alle Gößen mit dabei sind vom ICB? Mich interessieren vor allem L / XL.
> 
> Grüße





mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich in der Nähe von Oberösterreich mal eine Art Testivent.
> Würde mir das Rad gerne kaufen, aber es vorher fahren, weil ich mit der Rahmengröße nicht sicher bin.



Wichtiger Hinweis:

ICB2.0 S und XL Testbikes sind am Wochenende im Harz in St. Andreasberg/braunlage bei der Trailtrophy. M und L hoffentlich beim Rock the Hill, aber das ist noch nicht so ganz klar, versuche das morgen zu klären.


----------



## to_offroad (29. August 2016)

Hi,
ich suche ein neues Radl für 2017 und würde gerne das ICB 2.0 probefahren.
Kommt hier noch jemand aus dem Großraum Bodensee (Ravensburg) wo wir mal zusammen eine Runde drehen können?????

Und ihr habt ja schon gewisse erfahrungen mit dem Rad- ist euch schon etwas negatives aufgefallen???

Beste Grüße, ANdre


----------



## zr0wrk (29. August 2016)

to_offroad schrieb:


> ich (...) würde gerne das ICB 2.0 probefahren.
> Kommt hier noch jemand aus dem Großraum Bodensee (Ravensburg) wo wir mal zusammen eine Runde drehen können?


Ich komme nicht aus deiner Gegend, also keine Proberunde mit meinem. Aber für diese Frage gibt es einen eigenen Thread.


> Und habt ihr habt ja schon gewisse erfahrungen mit dem Rad- ist euch schon etwas negatives aufgefallen?


Das Einzige, was mir bislang negativ aufgefallen ist, war das im Nachbarthread umfänglich behandelte Knarzen des Hinterbaus. Seit der von Alutech vorgeschlagenen Anpassung (Passcheiben und IGUS-Gleitlager) ist das bei mir vollständig verschwunden und das Fahrwerk arbeitet einwandfrei.

BTW: Es gibt keinen Rabatt für mehrfach gesetzte Satzzeichen.


----------



## to_offroad (29. August 2016)

ah ha, ok-dank dir


----------



## AboAC (10. September 2016)

Schon verrückt: Das IBC konstruiert ein Bike und das wird Testsieger im Trailbike-Test im Bike Magazin. Bei genauerem Lesen wirkt der Test zwar etwas aussagelos, aber trotzdem eine schöne Bestätigung. Ich drücke allen Beteiligten die Daumen, dass die Nachfrage dadurch nochmal steigt!


----------



## zr0wrk (10. September 2016)

AboAC schrieb:


> Schon verrückt: Das IBC konstruiert ein Bike und das wird Testsieger im Trailbike-Test im Bike Magazin.


Wieso ist das verrückt?


----------



## AboAC (10. September 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Wieso ist das verrückt?



Naja, die Tests aus der Bike kommen hier ja nicht immer so gut weg. Aber bei dem Test sind sich Bike und IBC dann ausnahmsweise einig. Ist doch auch mal schön.


----------



## zr0wrk (10. September 2016)

AboAC schrieb:


> Naja, die Tests aus der Bike kommen hier ja nicht immer so gut weg. Aber bei dem Test sind sich Bike und IBC dann ausnahmsweise einig. Ist doch auch mal schön.


Naja, es wird sicher hier auch Leute geben, die den Test der Bike für unzutreffend halten würden, eventuell auch ohne das Bike gefahren zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warumich (26. September 2016)

kann mir jemand sagen wie weit man die sattelstütze im l und xl rahmen mindestens versenken muss?
nimmt man die normale faustformel, bis unterkante oberrohr erscheint mir das relativ viel und daher kaum praktikabel


----------



## JENSeits (26. September 2016)

Wie sah das denn doch gleich aus mit dem YT Flaschenhalter? Wollte den mal bestellen, aber bei 7Euro Versandkosten schicke ich den nicht einfach so zurück wenn er nicht passt.
Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe wurde die Zugführung demontiert und einfach der Flaschenhalter angeschraubt, richtig?


Danke & LG Jens


----------



## zr0wrk (26. September 2016)

warumich schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie weit man die Sattelstütze im L- und XL-Rahmen mindestens versenken muss? Nimmt man die normale Faustformel, also bis Unterkante Oberrohr, erscheint mir das relativ viel und daher kaum praktikabel


Ich habe eine 150er Reverb in meinem L-Rahmen bis zum Anschlag versenkt. Passt mir super. Aber ansonsten würde ich mich nach der Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze richten. Am Rahmen sollte das Gussett die Last ja aufnehmen.


JENSeits schrieb:


> Wie sah das denn doch gleich aus mit dem YT Flaschenhalter? (...) Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe wurde die Zugführung demontiert und einfach der Flaschenhalter angeschraubt, richtig?


Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, gab es nicht mehr als die Idee, einen Adapter dafür zu konstruieren, dass der Halter an die Zugführung passt.


----------



## JENSeits (26. September 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, gab es nicht mehr als die Idee, einen Adapter dafür zu konstruieren, dass der Halter an die Zugführung passt.



Bedeutet also: wird so nicht passen. Hmmm 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zr0wrk (26. September 2016)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bedeutet also: wird so nicht passen.


Weiß ich nicht. Eine Schraube wird schon passen. Aber hält eine Schraube den Flaschenhalter so, dass er sich nicht verdrehen kann? Und wer kümmert sich drum, dass die Leitungen bzw. Kabel dort ordentlich festgehalten werden? Montiert man dann den Flaschenhalter auf die Klemme oder statt der Klemme? Ich wüsste nicht, dass jemand schon mal hier kundgetan hat, er habe das ausprobiert.


----------



## JENSeits (26. September 2016)

Tendenziell bin ich gerne bereit das auszuprobieren aber momentan habe ich 0 Zeit für sowas. 
Schade, aber danke schonmal dir! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## warumich (5. Oktober 2016)

ich schau mich zur zeit nach einem fully um, das icb passt vom reach/stack gut und bei den vorhanden teilen auch sehr gut. 
bin aber vor 15 jahren das letzte mal fully gefahren. mochte es nicht besonders, war irgendwie synthetisch und hatte immer das Gefühl das Kraft im Sytsem verschwindet.
Da der Rücken das Freeride Hardtail leider nichtmehr mitmacht muss jetzt was anderes her.

Wie gut arbeitet den der Hinterbau der icb? Wippt es? 
Bin ehrlichgesagt kein Fan vom andauernden rumstellen am Dämpfer während der Fahrt, fahr meine Pike auch immer in der selben Position. 
Ist die Dämpferverstellung beim icb nötig?
Danke


----------



## LC4Fun (6. Oktober 2016)

hmmm, also meines wippt mit geschlossenem, gut eingestelltem Dämpfer und ovalem Blatt im Sitzen nur minimal, und deutlich weniger als mein Spicy mit rundem Blatt.


----------



## Mc_Racer (7. Oktober 2016)

Also beim Erdgeschoss wippt nichts auffällig und ich fahre mir wenig Dämpfung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (15. Oktober 2016)

Hat von euch schon mal jemand das 10 teilige Anti Knarz Set verbaut? Was kommt denn wohin? Besten Dank


----------



## Mc_Racer (15. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir knarzt nix, solange bleib ich da mit den Fingern weg


----------



## zr0wrk (16. Oktober 2016)

Einfach mal den Nachbar-Thread "Frequently asked Questions" checken. Da wird das Knarz-Problem und seine Behebung ausgiebig diskutiert.


----------



## JENSeits (23. Dezember 2016)

Nabend, 
kann mir bitte jemand dieses Maß mal nachmessen? 
Truvativ Descendant mit 32er Blatt 







Dankeschön! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Red Bulls (21. Januar 2017)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin gerade dabei mir ein ICB aufzubauen und bin nun bei dem Thema Kettenführung über dem Kettenblatt. Habe jetzt bemerkt das bei der ISCG 05 Aufnahme die obere Bohrung / Aufnahme fehlt sodas die mir bekannten Kettenführungen nicht passen. War mir vorher nicht aufgefallen. Wäre da ja noch die S3/ E-Type Aufnahme an der Schwinge, aber da die ja beweglich ist bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das funzen würde.
Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tip für ne passende Kettenführung bzw gibt es da was geeignetes?
Schonmal vielen Dank.

Greets


----------



## dirk75 (21. Januar 2017)

Red Bulls schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin gerade dabei mir ein ICB aufzubauen und bin nun bei dem Thema Kettenführung über dem Kettenblatt. Habe jetzt bemerkt das bei der ISCG 05 Aufnahme die obere Bohrung / Aufnahme fehlt sodas die mir bekannten Kettenführungen nicht passen. War mir vorher nicht aufgefallen. Wäre da ja noch die S3/ E-Type Aufnahme an der Schwinge, aber da die ja beweglich ist bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das funzen würde.
> Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tip für ne passende Kettenführung bzw gibt es da was geeignetes?
> Schonmal vielen Dank.
> ...



Schau Dir die mal an,sollte funktionieren.

https://77designz.com/de/kettenfuehrungen/34-freesolo-iscg-s3-e-type-kettenfuehrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Januar 2017)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nabend,
> kann mir bitte jemand dieses Maß mal nachmessen?
> Truvativ Descendant mit 32er Blatt
> 
> ...



11mm


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2017)

Okay Dankeschön dann ist es bei mir ja "normal" 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Red Bulls (21. Januar 2017)

@dirk75 
die hatte ich auch schon auf dem Plan, steht allerdings in der Beschreibung das die Aufnahme am Hauptrahmen sein muß und nicht an der Schwinge. Die Aufnahme darf nicht beweglich sein.... aber vielleicht funzt es ja trotzdem... mmh


dirk75 schrieb:


> Schau Dir die mal an,sollte funktionieren.
> 
> https://77designz.com/de/kettenfuehrungen/34-freesolo-iscg-s3-e-type-kettenfuehrung


----------



## dirk75 (21. Januar 2017)

@Red Bulls 
Uups...genaues lesen hilft manchmal, hatte sie für mein Bike auf`m Schirm --- hat sich dann wohl erledigt weil Aufnahme ebenfalls an der Schwinge wäre.


----------



## Red Bulls (21. Januar 2017)

Dann haben wir wie mir scheint das gleiche Problem....


----------



## zr0wrk (22. Januar 2017)

Red Bulls schrieb:


> die hatte ich auch schon auf dem Plan, steht allerdings in der Beschreibung das die Aufnahme am Hauptrahmen sein muß und nicht an der Schwinge. Die Aufnahme darf nicht beweglich sein.... aber vielleicht funzt es ja trotzdem... mmh


Ich habe die Führung nicht probiert, aber wenn man davon ausgeht, dass ein Umwerfer an der Stelle montiert werden kann und funktioniert, wieso sollte dann diese KeFü nicht funktionieren?


----------



## Red Bulls (22. Januar 2017)

... denk ich mir ja eigentlich auch. Vielleicht kann es sein das die Kette sich, z.B. bei starken einfedern, in einer ungünstigen Situation zwischen Kettenblatt und montierter Führung einklemmen kann.


----------



## Speziazlizt (22. Januar 2017)

Warum wollt ihr denn eine Kettenführung verbauen? Ich habe mit der Standard Verbauten 1x11 noch kein einziges Mal die Kette verloren bei mehr als 50.000 Tiefenmetern! --> evtl. fahre ich zu langsam


----------



## Dakeyras (23. Januar 2017)

Red Bulls schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin gerade dabei mir ein ICB aufzubauen und bin nun bei dem Thema Kettenführung über dem Kettenblatt. Habe jetzt bemerkt das bei der ISCG 05 Aufnahme die obere Bohrung / Aufnahme fehlt sodas die mir bekannten Kettenführungen nicht passen. War mir vorher nicht aufgefallen. Wäre da ja noch die S3/ E-Type Aufnahme an der Schwinge, aber da die ja beweglich ist bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das funzen würde.
> Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tip für ne passende Kettenführung bzw gibt es da was geeignetes?
> Schonmal vielen Dank.
> ...




Vielleicht wäre die Shaman Racing Graft mit Innenlagermontage (also anstatt des Innenlagerspacers) ne Option?







edit: scheint aber schwierig zu sein die irgendwo zu finden. hier gibts die mit taco: https://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/g...enfuehrung-schwarz-28-32-Zaehne-GO-CYCLE-SHOP


----------



## Red Bulls (23. Januar 2017)

Wäre auch ne Möglichkeit.... ab auch schon an einen ISCG 05 Adapter gedacht, weiß allerdings nicht ob dann noch die Abstände zur Kettenlinie hinkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (3. März 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

nach Kettenwechsel rattert es nun bei starker Belastung des Antriebs. Im Verdacht steht das Kettenblatt vorne. Also mal schauen was ich da nachbestellen muss. Gar nicht so einfach. Was brauche ich denn da jetzt bei der Aufbauevent Descendant?
32T X-Sync Direct mount BB30? https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...rect-Mount-BB30-fuer-XX1-X01-X1-X0-X9-p42414/

Oder hättet ihr eher das Ritzelpaket oder anderes im Verdacht? Kette ist ganz sicher eine 11-fach 
Dankeschön


----------



## Plumpssack (3. März 2017)

stell doch mal Detailfotos von Cassette und KB rein, wenn da was total verschlissen ist sieht man das.


----------



## JENSeits (3. März 2017)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Plumpssack (3. März 2017)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Also die Cassette sieht noch gut aus, am Kettenblatt kann ich leider nichts erkennen. da müsstest du mal ein kleines bisschen sauber machen, die Kette runter nehmen und ein Foto richtig von der Seite machen.
So wie die Kassette aussieht wird das Kettenblatt allerdings sehr wahrscheinlich auch noch gut sein.

Ein verschlissenes Kettenblatt bekommt an den Zähnen dort wo die Kette greift "Kerben", so wie auf dem Foto hier:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn du das nicht hast kann es eigentlich nciht am Kettenblatt liegen. Wie viele KM bist du denn ungefähr gefahren?
Hast du die Kette auf steife Glieder geprüft?


----------



## zr0wrk (3. März 2017)

JENSeits schrieb:


>



Kann es sein, dass die breiten Zähne in die schmalen Kettenlinks greifen und umgekehrt? Sieht von hier am Kettenblatt eigentlich nicht so aus. Aber vielleicht am Schaltwerk?


----------



## Plumpssack (3. März 2017)

Ooder vielleicht hast du die Kette nicht richtig durchs Schaltwerk gefädelt und sie scheuert am Steg zwischen den Röllchen.


----------



## JENSeits (3. März 2017)

Danke für eure Hilfe!
Ich werde mir das nachher mal anschauen, jetzt sitze ich noch auf der Arbeit rum.
An dem Steg liegt sie nicht an, da bin ich mir relativ sicher. Steife Glieder hat die Kette nicht, das sieht anders aus ^^

Ich glaube zr0wrk hat die Lösung erkannt. DAs gibts ja nicht - danke dir! So blind muss man erstmal sein ... Ich denke das wird das Problem lösen!


----------



## JENSeits (3. März 2017)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JENSeits (4. März 2017)

Falsch kann die Kette ja nicht sitzen. Auf der Kette ist ja keine Laufrichtung angegeben  ..

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (4. März 2017)

Ja, nee, nur eben dass Narrow-Wide natürlich an insgesamt drei Zahnrädern eine bestimmte Zuordnung vorgibt. Aber wenn du das schon gecheckt hast ... Könntest natürlich alles mal sauber machen und dann im Trockenmodus mal genau hinhören/-sehen.


----------



## Felger (15. März 2017)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



also ich hatte das nach einem kettenwechsel auch - bei mir war es das kettenblatt, das beim kettenauslauf durch den verschleiß die kette nicht mehr richtig losgelassen hat. konnte das problem aber mit der feile beseitigen


----------



## Felger (15. März 2017)

ps: bei der eagel sieht ma, das das profil besser gemacht wurde. der auslauf hat weniger material


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Oktober 2017)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Kurbel für zweifach passt?
Meine alte XT 3x10 von 2014 die ich auf zweifach umgebaut hatte passt nicht [emoji35] kleines Kettenblatt zu nah am tretlager...

Am liebsten wäre mir 2x11 XT da ich nach und nach auf 11-fach umrüsten möchte, sobald Kassette und Kette verschlissen sind. 

Den einzig passenden GX Umwerfer hab ich schon verbaut.


----------



## BassSetAlight (8. November 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin am überlegen welches ICB 2.0 ich über den Winter aufbauen möchte.
Ich tendiere am meisten zum Titan-Elox.

Was ich aber gerne wissen würde, Alutech bietet so ein Antiknarz-Kit an.
Habt ihr denn generell Probleme mit dem Hinterbau was Geräusche betrifft?
Oder bringt das ein feineres Ansprechverhalten?

Und noch eine weitere Frage, hat denn jemand schon diverse Dämpfer getestet?
Im Alutech ist ja der Monarch Plus mit dem L3 Druckstufen Tune drin.
Ich schätze also mal das mein alter Monarch mit M Tune da nicht passen wird. Der L3 ist ja sehr soft abgestimmt.
Laut Alutech passen Stahlfederdämpfer nicht zum Rahmen, also fällt der CC IL Coil raus.
Aber ich fand den CC IL Air immer sehr interessant, hat den schon jemand am ICB 2.0 getestet?

Ich sag schon mal Danke fürs Teilen eures Erfahrungsschatzes


----------



## LC4Fun (8. November 2017)

BassSetAlight schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn generell Probleme mit dem Hinterbau was Geräusche betrifft?



...frag nicht, das willst Du nicht wissen 



BassSetAlight schrieb:


> Laut Alutech passen Stahlfederdämpfer nicht zum Rahmen, also fällt der CC IL Coil raus.



In nem anderen Unterforum wird das diskutiert. Es soll doch gehen, hab das auch im Hinterkopf ob ichs in Angriff nehmen soll. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/faq-frequently-asked-questions-staendig-erweitert.698403/page-45


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BassSetAlight (8. November 2017)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> ...frag nicht, das willst Du nicht wissen



Na, das klingt ja ermutigend :-D


----------



## zr0wrk (9. November 2017)

BassSetAlight schrieb:


> Was ich aber gerne wissen würde, Alutech bietet so ein Antiknarz-Kit an.
> Habt ihr denn generell Probleme mit dem Hinterbau was Geräusche betrifft?


Ist das Kit nicht bei den neuen standardmäßig verbaut? Ich hatte nach einiger Zeit Knarz-Geräusche, die nach Einbau der Distanzscheiben hinten und des Kunstoff-Gleitlagers vorn verschwunden sind. Wenn sie wiederkämen, hätte ich noch die Option, die Huber-Buchse zu verbauen. Aber solange ich keine Probleme habe, spar ich mir das Geld.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (9. November 2017)

Habe meinen im April gekauft. Da war Antiknarz bereits Serie. Meines macht etwas Geräusche. Aber die lassen sich nicht richtig zuordnen. Könnte auch vom Antrieb sein. Ein bisschen was gehört zum Fully dazu. Ich bin noch immer hin und weg vom Rahmen. Springt leichtfüßig wie ein bmx. Geht den Berg hoch wie eine xc Feile. Nix bereut.


----------



## Tony- (17. Mai 2018)

Hi, wenn man sich ein Framekit mit einem Dämpfer bestellen tun möchte kann man ja die Otion "RockShox Monarch RT3 DebonAir shock Tune LM3, 200x57mm" anklicken.. Auf den Ganzen abbildungen ist aber ein Monarch Plus RC3 verbaut. Was bekommt man denn nun geliefert?


----------



## Sansibar73 (19. Mai 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Hi, wenn man sich ein Framekit mit einem Dämpfer bestellen tun möchte kann man ja die Otion "RockShox Monarch RT3 DebonAir shock Tune LM3, 200x57mm" anklicken.. Auf den Ganzen abbildungen ist aber ein Monarch Plus RC3 verbaut. Was bekommt man denn nun geliefert?
> Anhang anzeigen 730380


Bei mir war es der abgebildete RC3...


----------



## Tony- (7. Juni 2018)

Heute ist mein Rahmen angekommen, leider ohne Steckachse 
Würde diese passen?:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00JHS7V8A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Sansibar73 (11. Juni 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Heute ist mein Rahmen angekommen, leider ohne Steckachse
> Würde diese passen?:
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00JHS7V8A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Passt nicht, Du brauchst eine Achse mit Gewinde metrisch M12x1.75, also alles, was auf RockShox Maxle hört....


----------



## Tony- (11. Juni 2018)

Stimmt, hat nicht gepasst. Aber eine NS-Bikes Achse aus dem Eccentric Cromo mit Boost Hinterbau ging wunderbar rein.


----------

